# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie (3)

## Reinardo

Hallo.
Die Frage war. Was kann man tun, wenn Jahre nach Beendigung der DHB der PSA-Wert  wieder steigt, in meinem Fall auf über 6 (unter Proscar). Einen zweiten Zyklus DHB? Eine Strahlentherapie? Eine Operation? Oder, wie Leibowitz empfiehlt,  versuchen, mit antiangiogenen Mitteln das Wachstum des Krebses möglichst lange anzuhalten oder  zu verlangsamen, da, wie er in seinem Vortrag in Fullereton sagt,  die Zeit des Hinauszögerns einer weiteren Hormontherapie ein direkter Zugewinn an Lebenszeit sei.

Ich bin mit unguten Gefühlen zum Campus Virchow-Klinikum gefahren, da die Sekretärin mir die Notwendigkeit einer "Therapie" angekündigt hatte.

Im zweiten Eingangsportal des  Klinikums hängt eine Gedenktafel mit Bildnis von Rudolf Virchow, dem Gründer der Zellularpathologie, Arzt und Politiker, langjähriger liberaler Parlamentarier im Preussischen Landtag und im Reichstag. Virchow wirkte mit am Ausbau des Gesundheits- und Hygienewesens in Berlin. Wer sich in WIKIPEDIA über Rudolf Virchow informiert, wird bestätigt finden, dass er ein grosser Arzt war, dessen Bildnis heutzutage jedes Arztzimmer schmücken könnte, würde es doch den Patienten signalisieren, dass in dieser Praxis nach grossen Vorbildern therapiert wird.

Dr. Al-Abadi  erläuterte mir die DNA-Analyse, deren wesentlicher Inhalt  war: "Die quantitative bildzytometrische DNA-Analyse  der Tumorzellen ergab eine peridiploide DNA-Verteilung, mit einem DNA-Index von 1,63 und somit liegt eine genetische Instabilität vor. -  Wie aus der Literatur zu entnehmen ist, und auch unsere Studien gezeigt haben, zeigen Patienten mit peridiploider DNA-Verteilung einen günstigen klinischen Verlauf."
Das Diagramm zeigt eine Spitze zwischen 2c und 4c sowie einige kleine Messungen bis 7c.  
Malignitätsgrad 1.11, S-Phase >2.5c <3.8c  84,77%
Es ist bedauerlich, dass ich  nach Diagnose vor 6 Jahren und vor Beginn der DHB nicht eine ebensolche Analyse habe machen lassen. Dann hätte ich jetzt einen verlässlichen Vergleich über die Entwicklung des Krebses nach Therapie.

Wir sprachen dann über die Therapie. Dr. Al-Abadi bestätigte mir, dass es richtig war, mich  nach Diagnose vor 6 Jahren  weder operieren noch bestrahlen zu lassen. Es handelt sich um einen hormonabhängigen Krebs, der mit Hormontherapie behandelt werden konnte. Es sei nun wichtig, den Krebs nicht unbehandelt wachsen zu lassen, da die Grösse des Tumors ein mitbestimmender Faktor  für eine Zunahme der Agressivität sei. Er schlägt vor, den Krebs mit nur einer 3-Monatsspritze und Casodex  in den Regress zu zwingen und dann wieder abzuwarten, wie der PSA-Wert sich entwickelt.

Ich habe nun alle Daten beisammen. Das Knochenzyntigramm hat keinen Befund gebracht. Die DNA-Analyse habe ich auch.  Mein PSA-Wert ist seit der vorletzten Messung (6.25) in den letzten 3 Monaten leicht gesunken (auf 6,05), was ich auf Granatapfel-Elixier zurückführe.  
Im September habe ich meine nächste PSA-Messung und Rücksprrache mit meinem Urologen. 

Über einige allgemeine Schlussfolgerungen  aus dieser Status-Ermittlung werde ich in einem anderen Beitrag schreiben.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## hans76

Hallo Reinardo.
Nun hast Du Dein FNAB-Ergebnis. Dr. Al Abadi hat gut gezielt. Hat er unter Ultraschallkontrolle gearbeitet?
Mir ist einiges unklar:
- Was bedeutet Malignitätsgrad 1.11?
- Was bedeuten die 84,77%? (Ich denke, so genau zielt kein H...., also 
  rund 85%)
- Hat er auch einen Regressionsgrad angegeben? 1 soll sehr gut sein, ich 
  habe die 4, was auch noch 
  gut sein soll. Wie weit geht die Skala, und was steht unter Regression?
- wo genau liegt die Spitze (peak) Deines Histogramms und wie hoch sind  
  die anderen kleinen peaks?
Ich wünsche Dir guten Erfolg mit dem neuen Therapieansatz. Möglicherweise wirst Du ja auch noch andere Ratschläge einholen?
Beste Grüße 
Hans76

----------


## Paul-Peter

Hallo Reinardo

7c ist bereits im Bereich der peritetraploidie. So wie ich das sehe ist die Verteilung bei Dir 85% im peridiploidien Teil und der Rest von 15% im Tetraploiden Bereich.

Dies sind meiner Meinung nach immer noch sehr gute Werte wobei der Auswuchs und Zuwachs im Bereich von 4c bis 7c sehr genau unter Beobachtung gestellt werden muss.

MFG
Paul-Peter

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Paul-Peter. 
Danke für Dein aufmerksames Lesen. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich da noch nicht soviel Routine habe. Wenn ich das Ergebnis mit meinem Anfangsgleason von 2+3 in Beziehung setze (sollen sich ja entsprechen), schliesse ich daraus, dass ich noch etwa den gleichen Krebs habe wie vor 6 Jahren. Damit eröffnet sich mir ein klarer Therapieweg.

Ich wollte mit meiner FNAB nicht nur für mich sondern auch für andere Mitbetroffene nach DHB und Wiederanstieg des PSA-Wertes eine Möglichkeit aufzeigen, wie man in solchem Fall vorgehen kann.
Es ist m.E. nicht richtig, im Gefolge steigender Nervosität bis Panik eine vermeintlich  kurative Therapie  einzugehen.
Ich halte es für besser,  den Status des Krebses  neu zu bestimmen und erst nach dieser Bestandsaufnahme das weitere Vorgehen zu überlegen.
Hierzu eignet sich ganz hervorragend die FNAB, die sehr schonend ist  und in der Analyse objektive, für spätere Messungen  verwendbare Vergleichswerte liefert.
 Eine FNAB kann man problemlos jährlich machen lassen, eine Stanzbiopsie  wegen ihrer Verletzungs- und Streuungssrisiken nicht.

Ich finde es zutiefst bestürzend, dass es so schwer ist, eine FNAB gemacht zu bekommen. 
Überhaupt werden die Methoden und Erkenntnisse der Cytopathologie weitestgehend von der urologischen Ärzteschaft ignoriert, abgewertet und boykottiert. Während bei anderen Krebsarten , z.B. beim Gebärmutterkrebs der Frauen, der sog. "Pap-Test", eine Cytologische Methode, die Sterblichkeit um ca. 60% gesenkt hat, wollen  die  Urologen  beim Prostatakrebs  einfach nichts aufkommen lassen, was hergebrachte (unvollkommene) Diagnoseverfahren  ablösen und die Anzahl (unnötiger)Operationen vermindern könnte.
  Das führt nun dazu, dass führende Cytopathologen, die sich auf Prostatakrebs spezialisiert hatten, ganz aufhören oder unser Land verlassen, weil gegen diese erzkonservative, hierarchisch herrschende und sich  verweigernde Kamarilla von Ordinarien nicht anzukommen ist.
 Es ist leider so, dass auch eine nicht geringe  Gruppe von Patientenvertretern, was die Cytopathologie betrifft,  zum Jagen getragen werden muss. Es ist doch traurig, dass ich mich als einzelner Betroffener für den Erhalt der  FNAB in Berlin und Mark Brandenburg einsetzen muss.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Harro

*Jammerschade*

Hallo, lieber Reinardo, ich bedauere zutiefst, daß ich erst lange nach zunächst wait and see und dann DHB von dieser FNAB erfahren habe. Nach erfreulichen mehreren Telefongesprächen mit Prof. Böcking, für die ich nicht einmal eine Rechnung bekommen habe, die aber letztlich für mich die nicht nachträglich noch zu erstellende DNA-Bestimmung der damaligen Stanzen erbrachte, hätte ich wohl doch noch versuchen sollen, irgendwo diese FNAB gemacht zu bekommen. Auch Prof. Böcking tat sich schwer, mir einen zuverlässigen Arzt zu benennen, dessen von mir entnommenes Gewebematerial er hätte untersuchen können, weil er selbst die Entnahme ja nicht vornimmt. Wie schon oft erwähnt, haben hiesige große Kliniken abgewunken mangels nicht zur Verfügung stehenden Personals. Es wurde auch immer wieder betont, daß man dieser zytologischen Untersuchung gegenüber sehr skeptisch sei, weil keine Erfahrungswerte vorliegen würden. Also das alte Dilemma des sich immer wieder im Kreise drehenden Unvermögens und Voreingenommenheit, weil nicht schon immer so gehandhabt. Ich freue mich für Dich. Wenn es mich noch einmal treffen sollte und der Lumpenhund immer noch in der Prostata steckt und wieder anfängt zu rumoren, folge ich Deinem Beispiel. Das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der auch von mir nicht mehr besuchten Kirche. Jetzt habe ich wohl ein paar liebe Menschen weniger, die auch mir alles Gute wünschen.

Konfuzius sprach: "Wer sich das Alte noch einmal vor Augen führt, um das Neue zu verstehen, der kann anderen ein Lehrer sein"

*"Fehlgriffe humorvoll sehen und vor allem aus ihnen lernen"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Reinardo,

Ich möchte mich auch aus dem fernen Kalifornien zu diesem Thema melden, da mir die Thematik DNA und Feinnadelbiopsie am Herzen liegt. Bekannterweise habe ich mit der DHB als Ersttherapie begonnen und mich dann entschlossen, als das DNA Ergebnis von Prof. Böcking mit Peritetraploider Verteilung vorlag und seine Empfehlung war, die DHB nicht weiter zu führen mit der Begründung Die Guten machen Platz für die Bösen, adjuvant eine Strahlentherapie zu machen. Diese führe ich, wie bekannt, als Protonentherapie in Loma Linda zurzeit durch und habe am letzten Freitag meine zweite Bestrahlung gehabt. Ich werde über meine bisherigen durchaus positiven Erfahrungen mit den Abläufen am Protonencenter in Loma Linda nächste Woche berichten.
Als ich das DNA Ergebnis mitgeteilt bekommen hatte, habe ich am 21.11.2006 einen Thread mit der Überschrift DHB und peritetraploide DNA-Verteilung eröffnet.
Dieser Thread hat zwar eine gute Resonanz gefunden, aber von der Substanz her konnten mich die Antworten und Ausführungen nicht überzeugen, so dass ich damals die grundsätzliche Entscheidung getroffen habe, eine sogenannte kurative Therapie durchzuführen. Wenn man mein persönliches Profil anwählt, dann sieht man, dass ich die DHB weiter geführt habe und mit der Dreimonatsspritze vom 18.5.07 diese Ende August auslaufen lassen werde. Die DHB hat dann 13 Monate gedauert, und ich habe dann über 10 Monate einen PSA < 0,1und über sieben Monate im nicht messbaren Bereich gehabt und damit die Vorgaben nach Leibowitz erfüllt. Dies nur noch einmal zur Erläuterung warum mich dies Thema so interessiert, und ich möchte versuchen im Vergleich Deiner und meiner DNA Daten die Diskussion weiter anzuregen, um vielleicht mehr Erkenntnisse über die Bedeutung der DNA und daraus abzuleitenden Rückschlüssen zu gewinnen. Nachstehend habe ich die wesentlichen Daten meiner DNA aus dem Thread vom 21.11.07  kopiert: 

_Nach enzymatischer Zellverteilung, Eichung mit 25 Fibroblasten und Messung von 408 Tumorzellen, zeigt sich eine größere Stammlinie bei 2,06c, eine weitere im Bereich 3,5c und 4,0c sowie vereinzelt Werte bei 5c. Damit liegt in diesem Fall eine so genannte peritetraploide DNA-Verteilung (Typ B nach Tribukait 1993) vor._
_Mit den Augen eines Ingenieurs betrachtet, sieht die Verteilung nicht so schlecht aus, denn es gibt eine sehr kräftige symmetrische Verteilung bei 2c und dann eine kleine Häufung bei 3,5c. Die graphische Darstellung der DNA-Verteilung ist in der x-Achse linear von 0,2 bis 7,2 und mit c bezeichnet und gibt die Aggressivität der Zellen wieder. Die y-Achse ist ebenfalls linear und hat den Maßstab 0 bis 140 und die Bezeichnung n für ausgezählte Krebszellen. In meinem Fall wurden 408 Tumorzellen_ _ausgewertet. Ich habe in der graphischen Darstellung nachgezählt, und zwar hat die Stammlinie bei 2,06c 130, rechts daneben zu höheren c-Werten 120, die nächste Linie 30 und die beiden weiteren nächst höheren Werte je 2 und links zu tieferen c-Werten die erste Linie 60, die nächste 13 und dann 2 und zum Schluss die unterste Linie 1 Zelle. Insgesamt sind dies 360 Tumorzellen, und dies sind die Guten (diploide), die durch DHB vernichtet werden sollen._
_Die kleinere Häufung hat ihr Zentrum bei 3,7c mit13, rechts die nächste Linie 8 und dann 2 und 1 und links zu tieferen c-Werten 6, dann 4, 1 und 2 Tumorzellen. Dies mit insgesamt 43 Zellen also rund 10 % ist der schlechte Anteil, da nicht oder nur wenig hormonabhängig._
_Ich habe mit Prof. Böcking gesprochen, und er rät die DHB abzusetzen gemäß der Theorie, dass die diploiden Tumorzellen abgetötet werden und somit Platz für die aggressiveren machen und im Endeffekt deren Wachstum fördern. Sein Vorschlag ist Strahlentherapie wie Afterloading ect.

_Im Vergleich ist Deine Hauptverteilung bei der Linie c=1,63 natürlich besser als meine bei c=2,0. Deinen angegebenen Wert von 84,77 % interpretiere ich so, dass dies die Hauptverteilung ist und rund 15 % auf die höheren Linien fallen mit einer Nebenverteilung zwischen 2.5c und 3,5c. Wenn diese Interpretation richtig wäre, dann läge gemäß den Maßstäben von Prof. Böcking basierend auf Tribukait eine Peritetraploide Verteilung vor. Im Vergleich macht meine Hauptverteilung 90% aus und die Nebenverteilung bei 3,7c etwa 10%. Immer unter der Voraussetzung, dass meine Interpretation stimmt, würde eine weitere Hormonbehandlung bei Dir gemäß Böcking gefährlich sein und gemäß Tribukait Deine Lebenserwartung verkürzen.
Weiter meine ich, dass bei Deiner günstigen Ausgangslage von Gleason 5 und der jetzt immer noch sehr günstigen DNA-Verteilung zum damaligen Zeitpunkt Deine DHB in die Kategorie der von Dir  so kritisierten Kategorie der Übertherapie gehörte und Wait and Watch die angemessene Antwort gewesen wäre. Ich bitte dies nicht als Kritik anzusehen, da ich natürlich auch weiß, dass zur damaligen Zeit der Kenntnisstand nicht gegeben war. Mir geht es nur um das grundsätzliche Verständnis, und ich hoffe, dass immer mehr Betroffene darauf drängen, die DNA ihres Karzinoms bestimmen zu lassen, damit dann eine breite Datenlage entsteht.
Grüße aus dem sonnigen Kalifornien
Knut.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Knut.
 Vielen Dank für Deine Interpretation, die ich in den nächsten Tagen noch einmal genauer studieren werde. Du bist in der Tat da offenbar weiter.
 Nein, zum Zeitpunkt meiner Diagnose wusste ich rein gar nichts und habe die DHB/Leibowitz angefangen, weil ich darin den Rettungsanker vor OP/Bestrahlung gesehen habe. Heute würde ich sagen: das war überreagieert. Ich hätte erst in aller Ruhe die PSA-Verdopplungszeit ermitteln, eine FNBA und DNA-Analyse machen und abwarten können, was sich da tut. Geschadet hat mir die DHB aber nicht, immerhin für gute Jahre gesorgt.  
Böcking schreibt in seinem Buch  "Mit Zellen statt Skalpellen", dass geringe Ausschläge  zwischen 2c und 4c nicht ungewöhnlich sind, da sich bis zu 5% einer Zellgeneration  in der Teilungsphase (Mitose) befinden können, während der sich ihr Chromosomensatz erneut verdoppelt. Unter besonderen Umständen könnten gesunde Zellen ihren Chromosomensatz auch mehrfach verdoppeln, so dass Werte bis 8c möglich sind. Liegt jedoch der DNS-Gehalt  mindestens zehn Prozent  unter- oder oberhalb der üblichen Werte, so deutet dies auf einen Tumor hin. 
Wegen der kleinen Erhebungen bis 7c bin ich deshalb nicht beunruhigt. 
Die Übergänge zwischen peridiploid, peritetraploid und aneuploid  sind wohl auch  nicht messerscharf getrennt; es kommt für die Klassifizierung auf die Prädominanz an, wobei gewisse Grenzwerte nicht überschritten sein dürfen. So erklärt sich auch das Phänomen, dass Krebse mit erst beginnender Peritetraploidie noch hormonsensibel sein können. Im Symposium-Papier schildert Bichler  anhand einer Abfolge von  Diagrammen einen solchen Fall . (S. 179) Ich bin deshalb  zuversichtlich, dass auch bei Dir die DHB nicht nur im peridiploiden Bereich gewirkt hat.

Allerdings ist, wie Tribukait das im Symposium-Papier gut beschreibt, die Prognose nicht nur von der Ploidie sondern auch von der S-Phase-Fraktion und vom Stadium der Erkrankung abhängig. Deshalb  gab Dr.Al-Abadi mir den Rat, nicht blindäugig auf die günstige Ploidie zu vertrauen sondern den Progress durch eine zunächst nur kurzfristigen Hormonentzug zu stoppen.  Hinsichtlich der S-Phase-Fraktion bemühe ich mich, durch Ergänzungsstoffe wie Granatapfel-Elixier, Selen, Vitamin E, den Progress zu verlangsamen oder länger zu stoppen.
In Deinem Fall, wie in jedem anderen Fall, sehen die Dinge jedoch  anders aus und erfordern eine andere Strategie. Da der Krebs aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach noch kapselbegrenzt ist, kannst Du mit der Protonentherapie  das Problem wohl endgültig lösen. Die DHB hat dabei gute Vorarbeit durch Verkleinerung des Tumors geleistet, so dass Du Nachbehandlungen nicht benötigen wirst. Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn es bei Dir zu einem vollen Erfolg kommt. 

Ich hoffe auch, dass Du Deinen Aufenthalt angenehm gestalten und vielleicht noch eine Rundreise anhängen kannst. Mit Wohnmobil oder so.
Vielen Dank nochmals für Deine Stellungname, die mich jetzt wieder anregt, zum xten Male in den Aufsätzen der Cytopathologen zu studieren.
Bis bald, alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde der DNA-Z,

ich weiss nicht ob ich mich beteiligen darf, mit meiner DNA-Untersuchung nur aus dem ordinären 3-stanzigen Biopsiematerial. Bei mir schaut es nicht ganz so schön aus. Auch bei mir gibt es aus den 410 untersuchten Zellen ca. 24 im Bereich von 2, dann geht es weiter 3 flache Stufen bis 3, dann steigt die Zellmenge über ca. 25, 35, 40, auf 80 Stück bei 3,66c, der sehr breite Stammlinie mit atypischer DNA-Zellverteilung. Dann fällt die Zellmenge am Anfang (ab Stammlinie) steiler (mit größerer Zellmenge), dann flacher abgestuft (geringere Zellmenge). Dann folgen 4 kleine Haufen (geringe Zellmenge) bis 8c. Die Interpretation x-ploid (Typ c nach Tribukeit). So schlimm schaut es gar nicht aus, wenn Reinardos Messung auch bis 7c geht. Wenn man nicht wüsste, dass parallel zur Entwicklung in der Prostata, sich eine große Menge Metastasen (Krebszellen) in den LK und Knochen festgesetzt hätten. Meine HP vermutet ca. 15 Jahre Wachstum (?)
Ich wollte ja schon vor 6 Monaten eine FNAB machen. Mein Uro und Onko haben kein Interesse daran oder kennen es nicht, aus dem Forum kam auch keine Hilfe. Nachdem jetzt der PSA steigt, ich hoffe er stabilisiert sich, die Metastasen seit 30 Monaten ruhen, scheint sich was in der Prostata zu verändern. In nächster Zeit (nächsten Wochen) wäre eine gute Zeit für eine erneute DNA-Untersuchung über eine FNAB. Dann aus mehr Material als die 3 Stanzen. Aber wie und wo? Freiburg evtl. in unserm Bereich?
Es ist bedauerlich, dass andere schwerer Betroffene kein Interesse an der DNA-Z haben. Mir wäre zu wenig, der PK ist sehr aggresiv, weil die lokalen Th. nicht funktionieren. 
Der Theorie nach ist meine DNA-Verteilung für HB nicht geeignet und jetzt müsste "platz" sein für die aggresiven Zellklone von 8c (im Dez. 04 waren es ca. 5 Stück von 410). Warum fürchtet sich Reinardo nicht von seinem kleinen Zellhaufen bei 7c und warum soll ich mich fürchten vor  8c? Warum ist bei mir durch die HB Platz entstanden und bei den vielen anderen nicht? Oder haben "gesunde Zellen ihren Chromosomsatz auch mehrfach verdoppelt, so dass Werte bis 8c möglich sind"?

Viel Glück bei den DNA-Interpretationen, Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> .... Meine HP vermutet ca. 15 Jahre Wachstum (?)


Das hängt stark von der PSAVZ ab, die du vor der Therapie hattest. Der Rest ist Kaffeesatzleserei.




> ... ich hoffe er stabilisiert sich ...


Warum sollte er?




> Es ist bedauerlich, dass andere schwerer Betroffene kein Interesse an der DNA-Z haben. ...


Vielleicht sollte ich mal eine machen lassen. Den Befund könnte ich dann *neben den anderen* hängen, dort ist noch Platz  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): .

WW

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo HansiB.
Wir müssten unsere Diagramme einmal nebeneinander stellen, um vergleichen zu können. Das ginge hier wohl nur mit einem Scanner, und so fortgeschrittene Computertechnik habe ich nicht.
 Sicherlich lassen die Diagramme Raum für Interpretation. Auch bei Röntgen, CT und dgl. Verfahren urteilen die Ärzte nicht immer einheitlich. Ich kann mich da nur auf das Urteil von Dr. Al-Abadi verlassen, der sein Leben lang nichts anderes gemacht und im Symposium_Bericht einen so guten, überzeugenden Aufsatz über das Therapie-Monitoring verfasst hat.

Während Tribukait im Symposium-Papier sich konzentriert hat auf die Faktoren für eine Prognose (Ploidie, Stadium, S-Phase-Fraktion), hat Al-Abadi seinen Schwerpunkt auf das Monitoring der Therapie gelegt. Er zeigt an vielen Diagrammen, wie durch eine Abfolge von DNA-Diagrammen nach FNABs  der Erfolg oder Nicht-Erfolg einer Therapie kontrolliert werden kann. Das geht natürlich nur bei Patienten, die infolge von Umständen ihre Prostata noch haben, also z.B. für DHB und schwerer Erkrankte, bei denen nicht operiert wurde.

Mein Facit aus meinem Eigenversuch ist jedenfalls, dass die FNAB mit anschliessender DNA-Analyse ein viel besseres Urteil über die eigene Situation erlaubt als die alleinige Fixiertheit auf den PSA-Wert, der ein viel zu grober Richtwert ist, hinter dem sich alles Mögliche verbergen kann. Deshalb bin ich auch so ärgerlich darüber, dass die Forschungsergebnisse und die diagnostischen Möglichkeiten der Cytopathologie von der meinungsbildenden Oberschicht unserer Urologen ignoriert werden. Professor Böcking hat hierzu in seinem Brief an Ludwig (?) die Erklärung und die richtigen Worte gefunden.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Reinardo,

nicht nur Oberschicht der Uro`s, auch Unterschicht, sowie Ober- und Unterschicht des Forums.

Gruß Hans

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Reinardo,

Schönen Dank für Deine lieben Worte zu meiner Situation. Die DHB hat nicht nur meinen Tumor verkleinert, sondern auch das Volumen meiner Prostata mehr als halbiert. Ich habe heute nun die fünfte Bestrahlung absolviert und mein erstes wöchentliches Arztgespräch mit meinem zuständigen Arzt, Dr. Rossi, gehabt. Er sieht meine noch laufende Hormonblockade sehr positiv und ist überzeugt, dass mir diese einen Vorteil bringt und hob weiter hervor, dass auch meine kleinere Prostata ein zusätzlicher Vorteil ist. Er hat mir dann noch die gemachten CTs von meiner Immobilization Session gezeigt. Die Einmessung erfolgte ja unter Strahlungsbedingungen, d.h. mit dem Ballon im Rectum sowie voller Blase, und es war schön zu sehen, wie der Darm gegen die Prostata gedrückt wurde und wie gewaltig die gefüllte Blase im Vergleich zur Prostata ist. Es wird einem dann auch sofort klar, wie wichtig die Blasenfüllung ist und wie wenig dann von der Blase bestrahlt wird und welche große Bedeutung einer kleinen Prostata zur Blasenschonung zukommt. Ansonsten wies er noch daraufhin, dass es bei den CTs bezüglich Lymphe und Samenblase  keine Auffälligkeiten gibt, was ich natürlich schon von meinen PET-Cholin-CT Untersuchungen wusste. Aber es freut einem doch immer wieder, wenn man dies von unabhängiger Seite bestätigt bekommt.
Nun möchte ich zum eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads zurückkommen. Die Feinnadelbiopsie wie auch die DNA Analyse des Tumors haben mich von Anfang an interessiert und fasziniert. Ich habe deshalb ja auch die DNA meines Karzinoms bestimmen lassen und, wie bekannt, daraus meine Schlüsse gezogen und meine Therapie geändert. Deine Belobigung über mein Verständnis der Zusammenhänge ist zuviel Ehre. Ich habe nichts weiter gemacht, als das von Prof. Böcking gelieferte Diagramm empirisch auszuwerten, indem ich den Balken (Stammlinien) die ausgezählten Zellen (Y-Achse) zugeordnet habe und dann versucht habe, Deine Angaben zu deuten und in Bezug zu meinen Daten zu bringen.
Ich möchte nun den Vorschlag machen, dass Du ebenfalls die ausgezählten Zellen für die einzelnen Stammlinien angibst, und auch HansiB, der dies bereits grob getan hat, es dann für alle gefundenen Stammlinien ergänzt. Dabei ist zu beachten, dass die Summe der Zellen der gefundenen Stammlinien nicht höher ist als die Angabe der ausgewerteten z. B. bei HansiB 410 Stück.
Damit hätten wir dann drei Verteilungen vorliegen, und ich möchte dann Dieter aus Husum bitten, diese in eine graphisch Darstellung zu bringen und die personenbezogenen Balken durch unterschiedliche Schraffur oder besser noch Farbe zu kennzeichnen. Dann könnten wir mit der Analyse beginnen.
Um mich darauf besser vorbereiten zu können, möchte ich Dich bitten mir den Link vom Tribukait Symposiumspapier zu geben oder die Information, wo ich dies finden kann.

Herzliche Grüße aus dem sonnigen aber sehr heißem Loma Linda
Knut.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Knut. Es freut mich, dass bei Dir alles so gut läuft. Die Zählung wie von Dir vorgeschlagen  werde ich nachher gleich machen und hier posten. Zusätzlich könnte ich Dir die ganze Analyse faxen, falls Du dort eine Empfangsmöglichkeit hast und es Sinn macht.
Den Aufsatz Tribukait habe ich in Buchform ISBN 3-537-44041-3 GEK Edition "Prognostische und therapeutische Bedeutung der DNA-Zytometrie beim Prostatakarzinom. Wissenschaftlicher Bericht über das Experten-Symposium an der Universität Bremen vom 12.5.2005".
Ob das Buch (EUR.9,90) im Internet herunterladbar ist, glaube ich nicht, da 214 Seiten, werde mich aber heute vormittag erkundigen.
In der Hoffnung, dass auch HansiB antwortet, grüsst Dich aus Deutschland, Reinardo

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Reinardo,

ich fände es sehr wichtig, dass wir herausfinden, wo noch FNAB's professionell, d.h. auch in ausreichender Häufigkeit, gemacht werden. Es darf ja nicht sein, dass wir nach der Pensionierung von Dr. Al-Abadi ziemlich auf dem Schlauch stehen.

Hast Du da eine Idee?

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Knut. Bzgl. der Broschüre läuft noch meine Rückfrage bei der Gmünder Ersatzkasse. Die haben einen exzellenten Service, so dass ich noch heute mit Antwort rechne. Der Beitrag von Tribukait ist etwa  20 DIN-A-5 Seiten. Die könnte ich Dir doch auch faxen, falls Du eine Empfangsmöglichkeit hast?
Mit der Interpretation der beiden Achsen bin ich noch beschäftigt. Die Kästchen rechts von 4c sind so klein, dass sie sich nicht zählen lassen. Ich komme nicht auf die Gesamtzahl. Einzelne DNA-Parameter der Analyse sind:
ZellType A
Anzahl Diagnose-Zellen: 302
MMExkt Diagnosezellen: 0.38
Mittelwert Diagnosezellen: 3.56c
VarKoeff Diagnosezellen CV: 26,04%
2cDI 2cDeviation Index: 3.28c hoch 2
DNA-G DNA Grad: 1.11
5cER >5c Exeeding Rate: 0.10   5cEE = 29
9cER >9c Exeeding Rate: 0,00    9cEE=0
S-Phase >=2.5c < =3.8c  84,77%  Anz. 256
A-Type (Forsslund 92) :   94,70%  (A-Type Tumor)
D-Type (Forslund 92)   :   0,66%
T-Type (Forslund 92)   :   4,64%
5cEE + BL Interpretation  : aneuploid  (nicht polyploid)
9cEE + BL Interpretation  : zweifelhaft - BL (polyploid)

Stammlinie : 3.27c
DNA Index (modal) : 1.63
Stammlinien Interpretation : aneuploid  (nicht polyploid)
Stammlinien Interpretation : aneuploid  (polyploid)

Knut, vielleicht kannst Du da schon mehr herauslesen.  Es ist wie bei der Histologie sicherlich  Fachchinesisch. Aber ich sehe den grossen Vorteil auch darin, dass ich in einem Jahr gut werde vergleichen können, wo sich Veränderungen ergeben haben und mir diese dann erklären lassen. Stell Dir mal dasselbe vor mit wiederholten Stanzbiopsien und Gleason-Bestimmungen, dann kannst Du sehen, wie überlegen als Therapie-Kontrolle die FNAB mit DNA-Analyse ist.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Knut. Ich bin hier gleich nochmal. Soeben hat mich die Gmünder Ersatzkasse angerufen und mitgeteilt, dass alles auch im Internet ist. Es gibt e Möglichkeiten: 1) Du wählst www.gek.de  danach Presse, danach GEK Studien, danach Sonstige Einzelthemen, und dann die Studie  "Prognostische und therapeutische . . ."
2) Es gibt aber auch die Abkürzung  www.gek.de/10469 Das würde auch funktionieren.
Gruss und schönen Tag noch.  Reinardo

----------


## Paul-Peter

Hallo Schorschel




> ich fände es sehr wichtig, dass wir herausfinden, wo noch FNAB's professionell, d.h. auch in ausreichender Häufigkeit, gemacht werden. Es darf ja nicht sein, dass wir nach der Pensionierung von Dr. Al-Abadi ziemlich auf dem Schlauch stehen.


Indem wir alle unsere FNAB Dottores hier mit voller Adresse veröffentlichen, und versuchen, im Interesse unserer Kollegen dieses Adressenmaterial konsequent a jour zu halten:

Dr. med. M. Roth und Dr. med. L.Wins
Moriannstrasse 10
D-42103  Wuppertal


Prof. Dr. med. J. Breul
Krankenhaus Freiburg
D-79100  Freiburg

Dr. med. W.-H. Weidenfeld
Marienhospital Düsseldorf
D-40479  Düsseldorf

Dr. med. H. Bliemeister
Praktischer Arzt und Uriloge
Hamburger Strasse 14
D-22952  Lütjensee

Prof. Dr. med. B. Aeikens
Aeskulap Klinik
CH-6440 Brunnen

Dr. med E. Hahn
Allgemeinen Krankenhaus Hagen
D-58095 Hagen

(alle Adressen aus GEK-Gesundheitsservice)


MFG
Paul-Peter

----------


## Paul-Peter

Hi Knut




> Damit hätten wir dann drei Verteilungen vorliegen, und ich möchte dann Dieter aus Husum bitten, diese in eine graphisch Darstellung zu bringen und die personenbezogenen Balken durch unterschiedliche Schraffur oder besser noch Farbe zu kennzeichnen. Dann könnten wir mit der Analyse beginnen.


Da würde ich mich als vierter Teilnehmer sehr, sehr gerne anschliessen.
Mir ist jedoch nicht ganz klar, wie Ihr an das korrekte Auszählen des DNA-Histogrammes rangeht. Bei meiner Zählweise komme ich dabei lediglich auf 136 von 407 Tumorzellen.

Vielen Dank zum voraus für Eure Hilfe.

MFG
Paul-Peter


5tIch habe aber persönlich einen sehr guten Kontakt zu Herrn Prof. Böcking und kann das Sekretariat problemlos bitten eine gut auflösliche Kopie per Fax zu versenden. Wer würde von Euch bitte

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Paul-Peter!

Herzlichen Dank!

Viele Grüße in die Schweiz...

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Reinardo,

Vielen Dank für Deine Informationen/Links von der Gmünder Ersatzkasse. Die Vorträge vom Bremer Symposium sind hoch interessant insbesondere der Vortrag von AL-Albadi. Ich war einerseits fasziniert von Dr. Al-Albadis Ausführungen, wie er nachweist, ob die Therapie beim fortgeschrittenem PK anschlägt oder nicht, aber andererseits war ich sehr betroffen, dass diese Möglichkeiten zum Wohle des infrage kommenden Patientenkreis kaum angewendet werden, und ich war auch betroffen, dass diese Möglichkeiten von uns im Forum nicht diskutiert und weiter verfolgt wurden. Ich habe in der Eile den großen Stoffumfang natürlich erst oberflächlich erfassen können, aber eine Aussage meine ich jetzt schon ableiten zu können, nämlich jeder, der sich für DHB oder andere Arten der Hormonblockade oder Chemo entscheidet, sollte vorher eine DNA-Bestimmung machen lassen und dann später über Feinnadelbiopsien die Entwicklung beobachten bzw. kontrollieren, ob die Therapie anschlägt. Damit kann wichtige und entscheidende Zeit gewonnen werden.
Ich persönlich bedaure es sehr, diese Unterlagen nicht früher erhalten zu haben, da ich auf jeden Fall vor meiner Entscheidung für die Protonentherapie eine Feinnadelbiopsie hätte machen lassen. Ich weiß, lieber Reinardo, dass Du öfters auf dies Symposium hingewiesen hast, aber ich habe leider die Bedeutung nicht erkannt.
Nun zum empirischen Auswerten der Histogramme. Ich habe meines von Prof. Böcking bekommen. Die Y-Achse hat die Bezeichnung n und steht für ausgezählte Zellen. Die X-Achse hat die Bezeichnung c für Stammlinien. Der Maßstab bei meinem Histogramm ist in der Y-Achse 0 bis 140, da die höchste ausgezählte Zellenzahl 130 Stück ist für die Stammlinie 2,2. Für die X-Achse ist der Maßstab 0,2 bis 7,2, da noch vereinzelte Zellen bei 5c gefunden wurden. In meinem Histogramm sind nun die gefundenen Zellen als Balken über der zugehörigen c-Linie eingetragen. Es ist nun vom Ende des Balken eine zur X-Achse parallele Linie zu ziehen, die dann die Y-Achse schneidet. Der Wert am Schnittpunkt der Y-Achse ist dann die Zellenzahl für diese c-Linie. Bei sehr niedrigen Balken muss dann eine Abschätzung der Zellenzahl vorgenommen werden. Deshalb habe ich den Hinweis gemacht, dass die Gesamtsumme aller ausgewerteten Balken des Histogramms nicht von der angegebenen Zahl der ausgezählten Zellen abweichen soll. Es sind dann entsprechende Auf/Abrundungen vorzunehmen, um die korrekte Summe zu erreichen.
Ich hoffe, dass Eure Histogramme auch nach diesem Schema aufgebaut sind, und dann sollte es beim Auszählen keine Probleme mehr geben.
Da ich über Wochenende nach San Diego fahre, kann es passieren, dass ich bei Fragen nicht gleich reagiere und immer daran denken, dass ich zeitmäßig 9 Stunden hinterher hinke.

Schöne Grüße aus Kalifornien
Knut.

----------


## Paul-Peter

> Nun zum empirischen Auswerten der Histogramme. Ich habe meines von Prof. Böcking bekommen. Die Y-Achse hat die Bezeichnung n und steht für ausgezählte Zellen. Die X-Achse hat die Bezeichnung c für Stammlinien. Der Maßstab bei meinem Histogramm ist in der Y-Achse 0 bis 140, da die höchste ausgezählte Zellenzahl 130 Stück ist für die Stammlinie 2,2. Für die X-Achse ist der Maßstab 0,2 bis 7,2, da noch vereinzelte Zellen bei 5c gefunden wurden. In meinem Histogramm sind nun die gefundenen Zellen als Balken über der zugehörigen c-Linie eingetragen. Es ist nun vom Ende des Balken eine zur X-Achse parallele Linie zu ziehen, die dann die Y-Achse schneidet. Der Wert am Schnittpunkt der Y-Achse entspricht ist dann die Zellenzahl für diese c-Linie. Bei sehr niedrigen Balken muss dann eine Abschätzung der Zellenzahl vorgenommen werden. Deshalb habe ich den Hinweis gemacht, dass die Gesamtsumme aller ausgewerteten Balken des Histogramms nicht von der angegebenen Zahl der ausgezählten Zellen abweichen soll. Es sind dann entsprechende Auf/Abrundungen vorzunehmen, um die korrekte Summe zu erreichen.


Hallo Knut

Aus meinem DNA-Histogramm vom 4. März 2007:

Bei Messung von Total 407 Tumorzellen

C...... N

1,4 ...2 ......Analysezellen (Analysis)
1,6 ...4 ......do
1,8 ...22 ....do
2,0 ...131 ...Stemline (Analysis)
2,2 ...115 ...Stemline (Analysis)
2,4 ...56 .....Stemline (Analysis)
2,6 ...27 .....Analysezellen (Analysis)
3,0 ...3 ......do 
3,2 ...2 ......do
3,6 ...7 ......do
3,8 ...4 ......do
4,0 ...8 ......do
4,2 ...4 ......do
4,4 ...4 ......do
4,6 ...4 ......do
4,8 ...3 ......do
5,0 ...3 ......do
5,2 ...2.......do
5,4 ...2.......do
5,6 ...1 ......do
6,4 ...1 ......do
6,6 ...1 ......do
6,8 ...1 ......do


Total 407 Tumorzellen

Laut Prof. Böcking besteht in diesem Fall eine sogenannte tetraploid aneuploide DNA-Verteilung Typ B nach Tribukeit.

Seine Empfehlung: Auf keinen Fall bei tetraploiden Diagnose sich einer Hormonbehandlung unterziehen. 

RPE wäre überreagiert, Brachy nicht angezeigt. WW ist angesagt.
Gefragt sind starke Nerven (die habe ich) und gute, regelmässige Ueberwachung. PSAVZ, Ultraschall, FNAB

Herzliche Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Paul-Peter

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo,

für Eure vergleichenden Betrachtungen habe ich mal die Werte von Paul-Peter und Reinardo in eine Grafik eingefügt. Die gezählten Zellkerne sind in Prozent zur Gesamtzahl angegeben, denn es ist ja ein wichtiger Unterschied, ob z.B. 150 peridiploide von gesamt 300 oder 400 gezählt wurden.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Paul-Peter,

Schnell noch eine kurze Antwort bevor der Tagestrubel beginnt. Die Auszählung hat ja nun bei Dir geklappt, und ich hoffe, dass dies auch bei Reinardo funktioniert. Ich habe mir Dein Profil angesehen und bin der Meinung, dass Du richtig entschieden hast. Es ist natürlich schwerer gegen den Strom zu schwimmen, insbesondere wenn man es mit Professoren oder Urologen mit festgezurrter Meinung zu tun hat. Das weiß ich auch aus eigener Erfahrung. Falls Du die von Reinardo angeführten Unterlagen auch noch nicht kennst, empfehle ich Dir diese anzusehen und herunterzuladen. Diese sind wirklich hoch interessant.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

Einfach großartig Deine Reaktion! und mit der richtigen Maßnahme der Prozentdarstellung! Klasse!

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Paul-Peter

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> Einfach großartig Deine Reaktion! und mit der richtigen Maßnahme der Prozentdarstellung! Klasse!
> 
> Gruß Knut.


 
Hallo Dieter

Das kann ich von meiner Seite 100% unterschreiben. Genial. Well done.
Ich hoffe auf viele, weitere Teilnehmer der FNAB quervergleich Studie.

Frage:

Wäre es ergänzend nicht auch noch von Interesse, in einer seperaten Matrix die PSA Werte und deren zeitliche Entwicklung auszuweisen.

Sollte dies der Fall sein und gewünscht werden, liefere ich mal gleich meine persönlichen Werte nach: 


24.11.2004 PSA 3,05 
16.11.2006 PSA 3,41 
23.01.2007 PSA 4,02 Biopsie
02.04.2007 PSA 4,57 Start HvB-Kur
14.05.2007 PSA 4,14 Testosteron 17,1 nmol/l 


Herzliche und dankbare Grüsse aus der Schweiz

Paul-Peter

----------


## Paul-Peter

> Ich habe mir Dein Profil angesehen und bin der Meinung, dass Du richtig entschieden hast.


Hallo Knut

Ich bin eine Woche nach der Diagnose auf dieses tolle Forum gestossen.
Dank dem auf dieser Plattform von den Mitbetroffenen zur Verfügung gestelltem Wissen habe ich mir eine Meinung bilden können und dementsprechend auch entschieden.

Vielen Dank für Deine Initiative zu diesem FNAB Analyse Zirkel.

Herzliche Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Paul-Peter

----------


## Reinardo

Vielen Dank, Dieter, für die graphische Darstellung und Paul-Peter für die Adressen der Ärzte, die eine FNAB vornehmen.
Ich habe nun an die Charité geschrieben und für den Erhalt der FNAB plädiert. Man muss ja von Berlin und der gesamten früheren DDR nach Westdeutschland fahren, um diese Biopsie gemacht zu bekommen. Das verstehe ich nicht, denn hier würde für Urologen sich doch eine gute Möglichkeit auftun, Privatpatienten anzuziehen, was für die Wirtschaftlichkeit einer Arztpraxis heutzutage wichtig ist.
Auch seitens der Selbsthilfegruppen rührt sich nichts. Sie verstehen sich immer noch sehr als Gruppierung von Personen, die sich gegenseitig austauschen und helfen aber nicht nach aussen hin auftreten.  Sobald eine Selbsthilfegruppe jedoch Vereinsstatus hat, ist sie eine selbständige Rechtspersönlichkeit und könnte mit mehr Gewicht als ein Einzelner bei Gremien und Kliniken auftreten. Ein Einzelner gilt bei den Ärzten immer nur als "unzufriedener Patient" und wird nicht sehr ernst genommen.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo,

zum Vergleich von Histogrammen unterschiedlicher Institute gibt es noch einen Haken.

Während Böcking die Auszählung in Schritten von 0,2 macht (siehe Tabelle von Paul-Peter), zählt das Institut von Reinardo in größeren Schritten (etwa 0,3). Dadurch hat Reinardo eine sehr große Zahl bei 3,3: ca 140. Hier sollte man für den Vergleich eine Korrektur vornehmen: die 140 verteilen, -  etwa 50 auf 3,2 und etwa 90 auf 3,4.

Damit sieht die Kurve von Reinardo ganz anders aus:



Gruß Dieter

----------


## Paul-Peter

> Hallo Freunde der DNA-Z,
> 
> Der Theorie nach ist meine DNA-Verteilung für HB nicht geeignet und jetzt müsste "platz" sein für die aggresiven Zellklone von 8c (im Dez. 04 waren es ca. 5 Stück von 410). Warum fürchtet sich Reinardo nicht von seinem kleinen Zellhaufen bei 7c und warum soll ich mich fürchten vor 8c? Warum ist bei mir durch die HB Platz entstanden und bei den vielen anderen nicht? Oder haben "gesunde Zellen ihren Chromosomsatz auch mehrfach verdoppelt, so dass Werte bis 8c möglich sind"?


Hallo HansiB

Darf ich Dich bitten, Deine genaue Auszählung der FNAB Analyse zu publizieren. Wenn dann Deine und auch die Daten von Knut durch Dieter freundlicherweise in der Matrix eingefügt worden sind werde ich im Einverständnis mit Euch Dreien dann Prof. Böcking kontaktieren, mit der bitte, uns aus seiner Sicht diese 4 Werte zu interpretieren. Die Kosten dieser Analyse würde ich gerne selbst übernehmen.

Auf an's zählen lieber HansiB

Mit herzlichen Grüssen aus der Schweiz
Paul-Peter

----------


## wassermann

Liebe FNAB-Spezialisten,
eine Frage -vielleicht wegen meines unaufmerksamen Lesens- ist für mich noch ungeklärt:

Hat denn das durch FNAB gewonnene Untersuchungsmaterial einen höheren repräsentativen Wert als das durch Stanzbiopsie gewonnene (also von der untersuchbaren Masse her umfangreichere) Material? Lassen sich aus diesen geringen Mengen an Zellen zuverlässige Aussagen über den gesamten, eventuell nicht erfassten Tumor ableiten?
Dies wäre m.E. von entscheidender Bedeutung für eine WW-Entscheidung.
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Paul-Peter

> Hat denn das durch FNAB gewonnene Untersuchungsmaterial einen höheren repräsentativen Wert als das durch Stanzbiopsie gewonnene (also von der untersuchbaren Masse her umfangreichere) Material? Lassen sich aus diesen geringen Mengen an Zellen zuverlässige Aussagen über den gesamten, eventuell nicht erfassten Tumor ableiten?
> Dies wäre m.E. von entscheidender Bedeutung für eine WW-Entscheidung.
> Gruß
> Wassermann


Lieber Wassermann

Nachdem ich eine längere Abhandlung geschrieben habe und am Schluss unerklärlicherweise rausgeschmissen wurde, versuche ich meinen Beitrag nun in kleinen Schritten zu kommunizieren.


Deine Frage lässt sich am besten aus der Publikation der Reihe www.gek.de  beantworten:

Ist der Gleason-Score an Stanzbiopsien repräsentativ für den gesamten Tumor?

Dies gilt nur ,mit erheblichen Einschränkungen. Porstatakarzinome sind in der Regel uneinheitlich aufgebaut. Mit Stanzbiopsien, das bedeutet punktuellen Gewebeentnahmen, werden bedingt durch die Technik der Probenetnahme, nur einzelne Zufallsstichproben aus dem Tumor gewonnen. Dabei entsteht das Risiko, dass genau diese Proben unter Umständen den bösartigsten Tumoranteil nicht enthalten. Und gerade dieser ist prognostisch von entscheidender Bedeutung.

Teil 2 folgt.

----------


## Paul-Peter

*Was bringt die DNA-Bildzytometrie beim Prostatakarzinom?*

Mit ihr lässt sich die Malignität (Aggressivität) des Tumors und seine Ansprechbarkeit auf bestimmte Therapien ermitteln.

Damit dient die DNA-Bildzytometrie sowohl der Bestimmung der Aggressivität des Tumors als auch der Beurteilung seines Ansprechens auf Hormon- oder Strahlentherapie. Sogenanntes Therapie-Monitoring.

*Ist der Gleason-Score an Stanzbiopsien repräsentativ für den gesamten Tumor?*

Dies gilt nur mit erheblichen Einschränkungen. Prostatakarzinome sind in der Regel uneinheitlich aufgebaut. Mit Stanzbiopsien werden bedingt durch die Technik der Probenetnahme nur einzelne Zufallsstichproben aus dem Tumor gewonnen. Dabei besteht das Risiko, dass genau diese Proben unter Umständen den bösartigsten Tumoranteil nicht enthalten. Und gerade dies ist prognostisch von entscheidender Bedeutung.

Ende Teil 2

----------


## wassermann

Lieber Paul-Peter,

besten Dank für deine Antwort. Bzgl. des GS war mir das schon klar, meine Frage bezog sich ja eben auf die Repräsentativität des FNAB-Materials! Gilt denn da das für die Stanzbiopsie Gesagte bzgl der Einschränkung nicht? Oder liegt da bei mir ein grundsätzliches Missverständnis vor?

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Paul-Peter

*Welche therapeutischen Konsequenzen können sich aus den Ergebnissen einer Malignitätsbestimmung unter Nutzung der DNA-Bildzytometrie ergeben?*

Dies kann ganz entscheidende Konsequenzen haben. Auf Grund langjähriger umfangreicher Studien gerade mit der DNA Bildzytometrie kann oft recht genau abgeschätzt werden, welche Vorgehensweise beim einzelnen Patienten sinnvoll ist. Ob eine aktive Therapie überhaupt Sinn macht und wenn ja, welche Therapie im Einzelfall angebracht ist oder ob eine Behandlung nicht notwendig ist und man abwartend beobachten kann.


Wertvoll ist sicherlich auch zu wissen, vergleicht man FNAB versus Stanzbiopsie, der nicht zu unterschätzende Hinweis auf die Komplikationsrate, zitiert aus "Schriftenreihe zur Gesundheitsanalyse, GEK, Band 48, Seite 69"


FNAB..................0,9%
Stanzbiopsie...... 19,8% 


Unser Forumsteilnehmer Knut kann mit seiner eingefangenen Sepsis ein Lied davon singen. Ich selbst habe mir nach einer 2-fachen Blasenperforation einen 6-tägigen Spitalaufenthalt eingehandelt.


Wenn man dies nun alles in Betracht zieht, muss man sich fragen, warum denn die FNAB so stiefmütterlich behandelt wird. Für Deutschland kann ich diese Frage nicht beantworten. Prof. Böcking jedoch sehr wohl.

Für die Schweiz trifft folgendes zu. Eine FNAB verursacht einen Bruchteil der Kosten versus der viel schmerzhafteren, mit eklatant grösseren Risiken behafteten Stanzbiopsie.


Mit herzlichen Grüssen aus der profitorientierten Schweiz
Paul-Peter

----------


## wassermann

Lieber Paul-Peter,
nochmals besten Dank für deine Mühe und die Ausführungen. 
Meine Frage sehe ich aber damit immer noch nicht beantwortet. Hat die FNAB neben all den von dir angegebenen Vorteilen auch noch den der höheren Aussagekraft wegen größerer *Repräsentativität.* Ist das durch FNAB gewonnene Material stellvertretend für den GESAMTEN Tumor? Und dies in höherem Maße als dasjenige der mengenmäßig umfangreicheren Stanzbiopsie? Oder ist die Fragestellung nicht relevant? In meinem laienhaften Verständnis gehe ich davon aus, dass ich nur die Zellen auszählen und bestimmen kann, die mir vorliegen. Die FNAB liefert nur einen ganz kleinen Teil der Zellen eines Tumors. Der Eingriff müsste dann die entscheidenden Stellen des Tumors absolut zielgenau treffen, oder?

Ich will nicht _dagegen_ argumentieren_,_ sondern fragen. Mich betrifft es nicht. Ich habe keine Prostata mehr.

Liebe Grüße in die Eidgenossenschaft!
Wassermann

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Lieber Wassermann,
 Im Grunde ist im Forum alles schon mal gesagt, irgendwo an irgend einer Stelle. Man hat Mühe, alles zu finden. Im Forumsextrakt steht auch einiges zu diesem Thema. Meine Meinung bildet sich u.a. aus dem Lesen der Broschüren der Gmünder Ersatzkasse über Prostatakrebs http://media.gek.de/downloads/brosch...statakrebs.pdf   und  dem Symposium in der Uni Bremen  http://media.gek.de/downloads/magazi...Zytometrie.pdf

Die* FNAB* ist* unblutiger,* als die Stanzbiopsie. 
Es werden durch fächerförmiges Arbeiten *mehr Bereiche* der Prostata erfasst (Prof. Böcking), als bei der Stanzbiopsie.
Dr. Al-Abadi sticht 4 mal und arbeitet jeweils fächerförmig zurück. Er ereicht damit nach seiner eigenen Aussage mehr Bereiche als durch die Stanzen.

  Das gewonnene Zell-Material ist für eine DNA-Bildzytometrie  sehr gut geeignet. Die Zellen werden herausgesaugt und nicht geschnitten, bleiben somit gut erhalten. Das dürfte aber nur eine Arbeitserleichterung für den Auswerter sein.
Mit dem Material der Stanzbiopsie und der FNAB können die gleichen DNA-Auswertungen durchgeführt werden. 
  Über die DNA-Bildzytometrie gibt es viele Beiträge im Forum und im Forumsextrakt (http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informationen/lbs-index.html).
  Insofern gilt die kurze Auswahl der folgenden Punkte für beide Arten von Biopsien.
  Ein Gleason-Score muss nicht bestimmt werden, weil die DNA-Auswertung mindestens gleichwertig ist. 
  Während bei *niedrigem* Gleason-Score starke Unsicherheiten in der Auswertung vorliegen, ist die DNA-Bildzytometrie hier *genauer*. Bei *hohem* Gleason-Score kann die DNA-Bildzytometrie *günstigere* DNA-Verteilungen erkennen, als sie der Glaeson-Score vermuten lässt. 
  Es kann auf Zellebene *objektiv* ermittelt werden, ob sich bestimmte Behandlungsmethoden eher anbieten oder ausgeschlossen werden sollten. Bei der Bestimmung des Gleason-Scores sagt man, 3 Pathologen 3 Meinungen. Prof. Bonkhoff sieht das allerdings nicht so dramatisch.

Herzliche Grüße

Wolfgang

P.S.: *Die am Anfang per Link angegeben Broschüren behinhalten das komplette "Zauberwissen" von Reinardo über die DNA-Zytometrie und die FNAB.* 

Es sind Broschüren einer allgemein zugänglichen Krankenkasse.

----------


## Paul-Peter

> Hat die FNAB neben all den von dir angegebenen Vorteilen auch noch den der höheren Aussagekraft wegen größerer *Repräsentativität.* Ist das durch FNAB gewonnene Material stellvertretend für den GESAMTEN Tumor? Und dies in höherem Maße als dasjenige der mengenmäßig umfangreicheren Stanzbiopsie?


Lieber Wassermann

Bei der FNAB wird mittels einer feinsten Nadel die Prostata Kapsel wie mit einem Kamm grossflächig "durchgestrählt."  Gegenüber der Stanze, welche jeweils grössenmässig ein ganz klar definiertes Stück Fleisch aus der Prostata heraussticht, ist das gewonnene Material mittels FNAB auf eine eindeutig grössere Fläche der Prostata ausgerichtet und dementsprechend auch klar repräsentativer als die Stanzbiopsie.

Ich bitte Dich jedoch die Informationen unter www.GEK.de zu konsultieren. 
Dort werden Deine berechtigten Fragen, ausführlich und sehr kompetent beantwortet.

Herzliche Grüsse aus der Eidgenossenschaft
Paul-Peter

----------


## wassermann

Ziitat Wolfgang:
"Es werden durch fächerförmiges Arbeiten *mehr Bereiche* der Prostata erfasst (Prof. Böcking), als bei der Stanzbiopsie.
Dr. Al-Abadi sticht 4 mal und arbeitet jeweils fächerförmig zurück. Er ereicht damit nach seiner eigenen Aussage mehr Bereiche als durch die Stanzen."

Danke, Wolfgang,
in diese Richtung ging meine Frage. Die anderen Aussagen waren sogar mir schon bekannt. Als Basis für eine langfristige WW-Strategie wäre mir das ein bisschen zu dünn. Aber as sind andere Prognosefaktoren ja auch, je nach Standpunkt. Und dieser bleibt jedem wiederum selbst überlassen.

Alles Gute und danke für die Bemühungen!
Wassermann

----------


## wassermann

Lieber Paul-Peter,
jetzt sehe ich auch deine Antwort und danke dir dafür. Ich denke, das ist für das Suchen von Diagnose-Maßnahmen äußerst wichtig.
Liebe Grüße
Wassermann

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo lieber Wassermann und liebe Leser,

der in den Unterlagen zum Bremer Symposium (Link siehe etwas weiter oben) auch vortragende Arzt, Dr. Al-Abadi, hat jahrelang die Urologie des Krankenhauses Westend in Berlin geleitet und ist ein Praktiker.  Er selbst hat mehrere zentausend! Feinnadelbiopsien durchgeführt und per DNA-Zytometrie auswerten lassen.

Die DNA-Zytometrie wurde von ihm zur laufenden Erfolgskontrolle von Therapien (Hormonblockaden, Bestrahlung) genutzt. Diese konnten dadurch bei Nichterfolg rechtzeitig modifiziert bzw. abgebrochen und geändert werden.

Ich selbst bin durch die KISP-Seiten und das Forum auf die von mir an verschiedenen Stellen geäußerten Erkenntnisse gekommen und nutze das für den Versuch meiner *"Strategie der humanen Krebsbekämpfung"*. 

Ich wünsche allen, welchen Weg sie auch gehen mögen, ein lebenswertes Leben 

Wolfgang

----------


## LudwigS

Wenn man die Ursache für unklare PSA-Erhöhungen bei negativen Biopsien - sei es Stanzbiopsie oder Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie - abklären will, bedarf es der Stanzbiopsie.

PSA-Leckagen durch entzündungsbedingt zerstörtes Epithel sieht man 
nur am kompletten Gewebe.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Urologe

> Wenn man die Ursache für unklare PSA-Erhöhungen bei negativen Biopsien - sei es Stanzbiopsie oder Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie - abklären will, bedarf es der Stanzbiopsie.
> 
> PSA-Leckagen durch entzündungsbedingt zerstörtes Epithel sieht man 
> nur am kompletten Gewebe.
> 
> Gruss Ludwig


... früher war die Aspirationszytologie gang und gäbe. Aber sie wurde nicht ohne Grund weltweit zu Gunsten der Biopsie verlassen.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Ludwig. Unklare PSA-Erhöhungen  und PSA-Leckagen infolge Entzündungen sind Sonderfälle, nicht jedoch Regelfälle in der Erkrankung. Regelfälle sind Absicherung der Diagnose bei Aussicht auf eine Wait-and-See-Strategie sowie das Therapie-Monitoring bei DHB und Chemotherapie, sofern die Prostata noch da ist. Auch die Zytopathologen plädieren  n i c h t  dafür, die Stanzbiopsie gänzlich abzuschaffen. Das ist ein Irrtum. Aber man sollte sie wegen ihrer Nachteile beschränken auf die Fälle, wo sie  wirklich notwendig ist.  
So könnte man, wenn man ein vorsichtiger Menscxh ist, bei Erstdiagnose nach Feststellung eines erhöhtern PSA zunächst die PSA-Verdopplungszeit bestimmen und während dessen eine FNAB machen lassen. Ergibt diese ein rein peridiploides Prostatakarzinom, könnte man sich für Wait-and-See oder bei Progress für eine Hormonblockade entscheiden. Die Stanzbiopsie braucht man dann gar nicht. Nach einem Jahr macht man wieder eine FNAB und vergleicht die Detailergebnisse.
So jedenfalls hätte ich das vor 6 Jahren gemacht, wenn ich damals das Wissen gehabt hätte.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Reinardo,

sehr gut beschrieben!

Muss man immer gleich die Keule mit den stärksten Nebenwirkungen benutzen? Ist die FNAB nicht eine ideale nebenwirkungsarme Biopsie für die regelmäßige Verlaufskontrolle? Muss man, wie bei Gunther insgesamt 42 mal, in der Prostata rumstanzen? Die Stanznadeln sind wesentlich dicker, als die Aspirationsnadeln. Das kann man mit bloßem Auge sehen. Bei der FNAB wird nicht betäubt, es ist nichts zu spüren.

Noch ein Zitat aus der GEK-Broschüre: "Die relativ geringe Vergütung (ca. 11,-  pro zytologischer Untersuchung) und der Mangel an in der Zytologie erfahrenen Pathologen in Deutschland sowie das Fehlen einer industriellen Lobby (z.B. für Nadeln zur FNAB) dürften wohl der Grund sein, warum diese sanfte Zellentnahme-Methode in Deutschland nicht weiter verbreitet ist. In Schweden dagegen ist die Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie noch heute üblich."

Mit Wünschen für eine neue Medizin!

Wolfgang

----------


## Reinardo

Danke Wolfgang für Deine unterstützenden Worte. 
Leider sieht es so aus, dass in der gesamten ehemaligen DDR die FNAB nicht gemacht wird und man hierfür in den Westen fahren muss. Ich habe nun heute an drei Instanzen in der Charité geschrieben und auch im Namen  einiger Mitbetroffener aus den Selbsthilfegruppen um eine Möglichkeit der Fortführung  der FNAB  nach Pensionierung von Dr.Al-Abadi gebeten.  Falls sich jemand in Berlin oder den neuen Bundesländern an dem Protest+Bitte anschliessen möchte, maile ich gern die Adressen und ein Briefkonzept.

Ein Umstand, auf den die Zytopathologen in ihren Schriften allerdings gar nicht hinweisen und welcher auch von der Ärzteschaft vehement  abgestritten  wird, ist die m.E.  d o c h  bestehende Gefahr der Streuung bei Stanzbiopsien. Wenn ich  mir vorstelle, dass 12, gar 24 mal in die doch so kleine, walnussgrosse Prostata hineingestochen und Gewebe entnommen wird, ist diese doch regelrecht durchlöchert und eine Krebszellaussaat durch Blut und Lymphe doch offenkundig. Besonders sehe ich die Gefährlichkeit bei den hoch agressiven Krebsen, und das würde auch manche unerklärlichen Rezidive nach Operationen erklären. Ob die Ärzteschaft sich hinsichtlich der Streuungsgefahr bei Stanzbiopsien  nicht vielleicht ebenso irrt und gutgläubig ist wie ehemals bei den Infektionen? Mir ist heute wieder ein Text aus der Biographie von Ferdinand Sauerbruch "Das war mein Leben" untergekommen, wo er schreibt: "Eine der unbegreiflichsten Rückständigkeiten, die die ganze mittelalterliche Medizin bis in die Mitte des vorigen Jahrhunderts hinein beherrscht hatte, war die mangelnde Erkenntnis, dass bei der Heilung von Wunden nichts so wichtig ist wie die Fernhaltung aller Unreinlichkeiten" (Seite 627, geschrieben 1950). 
 Ich vermute, auch bzgl. der Streuung bei Stanzbiopsien, die ja z.Zt.  ohne jedwede Vorkehrung gegen Streuung vorgenommen werden, gibt es eines Tages dieses Erwachen.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

Nach unser Besichtigungstour in Old Gastown in San Diego und Spaziergang an der Hafenpromenade mit netten Shops, Restaurants und kleinen Parks und Pavillons mit Jazz Lifemusik sind wir voller neuer Eindrücke ein bisschen müde im Hotel wieder angelangt. Da meine Frau sich etwas ausruhen möchte, habe ich Gelegenheit ins Internet zu gehen.
Ich möchte Dich bitten auch meine Kurve/Verteilung in Deiner Darstellung aufzunehmen vielleicht in grün als Ausdruck der Hoffnung, dass ich mit meiner laufenden Therapie Erfolg haben werde. Es ist sicherlich für uns alle interessant, wenn Paul-Peter durch Prof. Böcking dann die Kurven beurteilen lässt, und wir die Analyse aus berufenem Munde hören.
Herzliche Grüße
Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Reinardo,

Wie ich schon vorher an Dieter geschrieben habe, kann ich zurzeit Forumsantworten machen. Seit meiner letzten Aktivität in Deinem Thread hat sich ja allerhand getan. Ich war ganz überrascht über die Aktivitäten aus so unterschiedlichen Richtungen.
Zu Deiner DNA-Verteilung möchte ich einige Anmerkungen machen, und zwar als sorgender Freund, der auf einige Punkte hinweisen möchte. Nachdem ich Deine Verteilung in Dieters- ich nehme an, dass Du ihm die Auswertungen zugefaxt hast- graphischer Darstellung gesehen habe, verstehe ich, warum Dr. Al-Albadi sofort aktiv werden will. Deine Verteilung ist nicht mehr günstig, und ich bin gespannt, wie Prof. Böcking diese beurteilt. Meine persönliche Meinung ist, nicht sofort wieder mit einer Hormonblockade weiter zu machen (Was gibt es denn danach noch?). Um Proscar bereinigt, hast Du auf jeden Fall einen PSA über 10, so dass ich Dir rate, ein PET-Cholin-CT zu machen, um über Größe und Lage des Pks Bescheid zu wissen. Da Du ein Gegner jeder Art von invasiver Therapie bist, ist es für Dich sehr wichtig zu wissen, wo Du stehst bei Deiner nicht mehr so günstigen Ausgangslage.
Auf jeden Fall würde ich noch einmal den erfahrenen Dr. Al-Albadi kontaktieren und ihn fragen, was er mit der vorgeschlagenen Maßnahme bezweckt, und was er denkt damit in Bezug auf Deine Verteilung zu erreichen?
Ich möchte Dich nicht beunruhigen, lieber Reinardo, aber ich meine, dass Du aktiv werden muss, und es nicht nur bei dieser Analyse und Hormonblockade belassen kannst.

Liebe Grüße Knut.

----------


## Reinardo

Danke, lieber Knut, für Deine mahnenden Worte und Ratschläge. Mein Diagramm gibt sicherlich Anlass zu einigen Fragen, aber wenn Du Dir die Diagramme von schwerer Betroffenen in den Publikationen ansiehst: die sehen anders aus, erinnern mehr an die Bergspitzen der Dolomiten. Soweit ist es bei mir nicht. Dr.Al-Abadi hat mir klar gesagt, dass mein Krebs "aktiv" ist und ich den Progress stoppen muss, damit sich nicht eine die Prognose langfristig verschlechternde Kapselüberschreitung einstellt. Das werde ich auch tun, sobald ein weiterer Progress sich einstellt, jedoch waren meine letzten PSA-Werte stagnierend bis rückläufig. Deshalb warte ich weitere Messungen ab und bemühe mich, durch antiangiogene Mittel jede mögliche Therapie hinauszuzögern. Auf eine invasive Therapie lasse ich mich auf gar keinen Fall ein. Werde kein Risiko eingehen, mich in den  letzten Lebensjahren mit  "Nebenwirkungen" zu belasten.

Sicherlich spricht hier auch ein Altersunterschied zwischen uns mit. Mit zunehmendem Alter verliert sich die Angst vor dem Tode. Man möchte nur nicht durch einen Autounfall oder durch einen Überfall auf den Strassen Berlins oder unter Schmerzen und die Angehörigen belastenden Behinderungen sterben.  Irgendwann wird es, wie frihama das hier so schön aufzeigt, dahin kommen, dass jederman frei ist, Zeitpunkt und Art seines Todes selbst zu bestimmen.
Fliegst Du nun nach Las Vegas oder nicht?
Gruss und einen schönen Tag! Reinardo

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Knut,

es freut mich, dass es Euch soweit gut geht in Loma Linda und ich wünsche Euch nicht nur weiterhin angenehmen Aufenthalt, sondern vor allen Dingen, dass der eigentliche Zweck des Aufenthaltes bestens zur Wirkung kommt.

Deine bisherigen Angaben zur Verteilung

_"Die y-Achse ist ebenfalls linear und hat den Maßstab 0 bis 140 und die Bezeichnung n für ausgezählte Krebszellen. In meinem Fall wurden 408 Tumorzellen ausgewertet. Ich habe in der graphischen Darstellung nachgezählt, und zwar hat die Stammlinie bei 2,06c 130, rechts daneben zu höheren c-Werten 120, die nächste Linie 30 und die beiden weiteren nächst höheren Werte je 2 und links zu tieferen c-Werten die erste Linie 60, die nächste 13 und dann 2 und zum Schluss die unterste Linie 1 Zelle. Insgesamt sind dies 360 Tumorzellen, und dies sind die Guten (diploide), die durch DHB vernichtet werden sollen.
Die kleinere Häufung hat ihr Zentrum bei 3,7c mit13, rechts die nächste Linie 8 und dann 2 und 1 und links zu tieferen c-Werten 6, dann 4, 1 und 2 Tumorzellen. Dies mit insgesamt 43 Zellen also rund 10 % ist der schlechte Anteil, da nicht oder nur wenig hormonabhängig."_

würde ich wie folgt übernehmen:

1,2	1
1,4	2
1,6	13
1,8	60	
2,0	130
2,2	120
2,4	30
2,6	2
2,8	2

3,0	2
3,2	1
3,4	4
3,6	6
3,8	13
4,0	8
4,2	2
4.4	1

Bei den Bad Guys komme ich nicht auf 43, sondern nur auf 37. Nochmal nachzählen?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Paul-Peter

> Hallo Freunde der DNA-Z,
> 
> ich weiss nicht ob ich mich beteiligen darf,


 
Lieber HansiB

Aber sicher doch - wir warten auf Deine Werte.

LG-Paul-Peter

----------


## Anonymous1

Letzter Stand 26.06.07, - einschließlich Korrekturen aus http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...9&postcount=52



Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

Danke, dass Du schon meine Kurve ohne meine Korrekturergänzung in die graphische Darstellung mit aufgenommen hast. Du hast natürlich Recht, dass meine Gesamtsumme nicht richtig ist, und die Addition scheint doch schon zu den höheren Rechnungsarten zu gehören. Heute Morgen hat es mir nicht mehr gereicht, die Antwort zu schreiben, da wir 11/2 Stunden mit unserer fünfjährigen Enkelin über Skype mit Video telefoniert haben, und anschließend waren wir am berühmten feinsandigen Coronado Beach und sind dort über 2 Stunden stramm barfüßig gewandert und im Wasser gewatet.
Nachstehend nun meine Korrektur/Ergänzung:
c 2,1 = 61 anstatt 60
c 2,7 = 2
c 3,1 = 2
c 5,0 = 1
Damit gibt es nun die ausgezählten 408 Zellen.

Herzliche Grüße
Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Reinardo,

Ich verstehe Deine Beweggründe und wollte Dich auch nicht von Deinem Weg abbringen, sondern nur darauf hinweisen, dass Dein PK nicht mehr so harmlos ist, und es gerade, weil Du die invasiven Therapien ablehnst, meiner Meinung nach sehr wichtig ist, über seinen PK mehr Details zu kennen. Deshalb mein Hinweis ein PET-Cholin-CT zu machen. Es wurde im Forum schon mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, dass es Möglichkeiten gibt bei entsprechender Gestaltung, dies auch als normaler Kassenpatient bezahlt oder zumindest zum großen Teil vergütet zu bekommen. Ich meine, dass es nicht ausreichend ist, nur die PSA-Entwicklung als Entscheidungskriterium für weitere Maßnahmen zu nehmen, und über das PET-Cholin-CT könnten entscheidende Informationen dazu kommen, ob sofortiges Handeln angesagt  oder ein Abwarten mit der PSA-Entwicklung als Indikator für das Handeln vertretbar ist. Ich würde es auf jeden Fall tun und denke bitte noch einmal über meinen Vorschlag nach.
Bezüglich Deiner Nachfrage, ob wir nach Las Vegas gehen werden, ist meine Antwort: Ich weiß es noch nicht.
Zurzeit zieht es uns mehr an den Pazifik, um über Wochenende der Hitze im Landesinnern zu entgehen. In Loma Linda sind jetzt die Tagestemperaturen 32  34°C, und diese sollen nach und nach in Richtung 40°C klettern. In Las Vegas kann man noch 5  10 Grad dazu addieren, während am Pacific die Temperaturen jetzt bei 22°C sind und auch im Hochsommer im allgemeinen unter 30°C bleiben. Hinzu kommt, dass es in Las Vegas nicht viel zu sehen gibt bzw. bei diesen Temperaturen Außenaktivitäten nicht möglich sind. Weiter haben wir im Rahmen einer Rundreise vor ca. 25 Jahren Las Vegas besucht und auch die berühmte Show von Siegfried und Roy gesehen, so dass kein so großer Anreiz da ist, dies Sündenbabel wieder zu besuchen.
Ich wünsche Dir das berühmte glückliche Händchen für die optimale Entscheidung.
Herzliche Grüße
Knut.

----------


## Paul-Peter

> Dieters vergleichende Darstellung gibt natürlich Anlass zu Fragen. Ich kann nicht erkennen, warum Knuts Diagramm als tetraploid eingestuft wurde, meines hingegen nur als peridiploid, wohingegen die Entsprechung von Gleason und DNA-Einstufung (Knut: 4+3 zu 2+3) gegeben zu sein scheint. Wieso habe ich eine 2cDeviation von 3.28, viel mehr als Knut und Paul-Peter?


Hallo Reinardo

Knut und meine FNAB wurden von Prof. Böcking ausgewertet. Beide mit dem Resultat einer Tetraploidie. Warum Deine FNAB als Peridiploide eingestuft wurde ist mir ebenfalls nicht klar. Es wäre deshalb wichtig, bei Prof. Böcking eine Zweitmeinung in Erfahrung zu bringen.

LG-Paul-Peter

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo. Danke an Dieter (per Email) und Knut für die warnenden Hinweise, die ich zum Anlass nehmen werde, den Unklarheiten in der Analyse nachzugehen. 
Die Auswertungen basieren allerdings auf computergestützte Messverfahren , sollten demnach keinen Spielraum für subjektive Einschätzungen  lassen. So ermittelten Böcking et al. (1989) eine Reproduzierbarkeit von 82,2%, wohingegen die Reproduzierbarkeit histologischer Malignitätsbestimmungen ausgesprochen schlecht ist und  nur wenig über 35% liegen dürfte.

Ungeachtet dieser offenen Fragen bin ich bei meinem Versuch doch zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass die zytologischen Untersuchungen bei Prostatakrebs bis zu Grenzwerten von Gleason-Summe = 6  für eine Strategie Abwartenden Verhaltens und bei dem  Entschluss zur DHB/Leibowitz eine wertvolle Hilfe zur Entscheidungsfindung sein können. Im Verlaufe der Jahre und nach Beendigung der Therapie  kann man durch jährliche Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsien  und anschliessender DNA-Auswertung  den Status der Krankheit neu bestimmen und das weitere Vorgehen dann planen.

Einen Königsweg gibt es bei keiner Therapie. Und Irrtümer in der Diagnose  und Fehlentscheidungen  bei der Therapie werden immer vorkommen. Aber man kann sie minimieren.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Paul-Peter,

In Deinem letzten Beitrag zitierst Du aus einem Beitrag von Reinardo, in dem Reinardo schreibt, dass er nicht die Beurteilung für seine Peridiploide Verteilung im Vergleich zu unseren Peritetraploiden Verteilungen versteht.
Wo finde ich diesen Beitrag von Reinardo? Ich habe mir noch einmal alle Beiträge nach Dieters Graphiken angesehen, aber nicht diesen Beitrag gefunden.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Paul-Peter

> Hallo Paul-Peter,
> 
> In Deinem letzten Beitrag zitierst Du aus einem Beitrag von Reinardo, in dem Reinardo schreibt, dass er nicht die Beurteilung für seine Peridiploide Verteilung im Vergleich zu unseren Peritetraploiden Verteilungen versteht.
> Wo finde ich diesen Beitrag von Reinardo? Ich habe mir noch einmal alle Beiträge nach Dieters Graphiken angesehen, aber nicht diesen Beitrag gefunden.
> Gruß Knut.


Hallo Knut

Keine Ahnung was da passiert ist. Offensichtlich spurlos verschwunden.
Hatte übrigens zwischenzeitlich ein sehr interessantes und angenehmes Telefongespräch mit Reinardo.  Freue mich auf das angekündigte Gespräch mit Dir.

LG-Paul-Peter

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Knut und Paul-Peter.
 Ich hatte diesen Beitrag wieder gelöscht, weil nicht meine persönliche Therapie im Mittelpunkt des Threads steht sondern vielmehr die allgemeine Frage, ob es für Mitbetroffene, welche eine Hormontherapie, z.B. die DHB/Leibowitz oder Abwarten und Beobachten gewählt haben, möglich und sinnvoll ist, den Therapieerfolg konkreter und differenzierter zu bestimmen als die blosse PSA-Messung dies  erlaubt und aufgrund der gewonnenen erweiterten Datenlage die evtl. Anschlusstherapie  neu zu bestimmen.

Was Dieters vergleichende Darstellung anbelangt, werden wir Professor Böcking um eine Erläuterung der pathologischen Fachbegriffe bitten. Ich habe ihm meine Auswertung heute zugesandt und die in meinem gelöschten Beitrag gestellten Fragen wiederholt: 
1)Warum wird meine Analyse mit peridiploid günstiger beurteilt als die weiter links  im Diagramm liegenden Stammlinien von Knut und Paul-Peter mit peritetraploid?
2)Würde  durch Hormontherapie eine Linksverschiebung meiner Stammlinie erfolgen?
3)Wie erklärt sich die S-Phse-Fraktion von 84,77%? Es kann doch nicht sein, dass sich zum Zeitpunkt der Messung 84,77% der Krebszellen in der Teilungsphase befinden. 

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Wie aus Reinardos letztem Beitrag zu entnehmen ist, wird Prof. Böcking die Beurteilung der Kurven/Verteilungen, die wir ihm zur Verfügung stellen, vornehmen. Paul-Peter und ich haben heute miteinander telefoniert, und er berichtete mir, dass Prof. Böcking dies sehr gerne macht und auch für weitere Fragen/Aktionen zur Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie und DNA zur Verfügung steht. Dies ist eine tolle Sache, da damit *der Fachmann* in Deutschland/Europa uns im Forum zur Verfügung stehen und uns beraten wird.
In der Vergangenheit ist das Thema DNA immer einmal wieder angesprochen worden, aber nie wirklich ernsthaft seriös diskutiert worden und sogar bei DHBlern auf Skepsis und Ablehnung gestoßen. Dabei ermöglicht dies Verfahren eine *Erfolgskontrolle!* für die getroffene Therapieentscheidung. Wo gibt es das noch? Deshalb hier noch einmal der Link über die Beiträge des Bremer Symposiums 2005 (Prognostische und therapeutische Bedeutung der DNA-Zytometrie beim Prostatakarzinom) mit dem fantastischen Beitrag von Dr. Al-Abadi.

www.gek.de/10469

Ich hatte mich entschieden, die DNA-Verteilung bestimmen zu lassen, weil ich im Buch von Dr. Strum den Hinweis gelesen hatte, dass es von Vorteil ist, diese zu kennen, wenn man eine Hormonblockade durchführen will. Sonst findet alles, was aus Amerika kommt, höchste Aufmerksamkeit. Man kann gar nicht schnell genug die Artikel übersetzen, um die neue Heilslehre unters Volk zu bringen.
Aber die Hinweise zur DNA finden kaum Beachtung und hinzu kommt noch, dass die Wissenschaftler, die daraus wichtige Erkenntnisse ableiten bzw. gewonnen haben, vor unserer Haustür sind nämlich Prof. Böcking, Dr. Tribukait und Dr. Al-Abadi.
Wie ich im Forum zur Kenntnis genommen habe, werden zurzeit mehrere zweite Runden Hormonblockade durchgeführt. Ich habe aber nicht gelesen, dass vorher eine Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie mit DNA-Bestimmung gemacht wurde. Dies halte ich für einen großen Fehler.
Deshalb sollte jetzt mit der Unterstützung von Prof. Böcking geklärt werden, ob die Skepsis berechtigt ist, oder ob ein Versäumnis/Verzicht auf Therapiekontrolle vorliegt.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## spertel

Guten Morgen Reinardo, Dieter, Knut und andere......

Als Radikaloperierter, der zumindest vorerst aus dem Schneider zu sein scheint, verfolge ich natürlich auch eure Verfahrensweise mit großem Interesse und bin immer mehr von der Tatsache fasziniert, welcher medizinische Sachverstand sich dahinter verbirgt, so scheint es jedenfalls.

Nach fast -30- Jahren im öffentlichen Dienst, ohne allerdings jemals ernsthaft geistig ernsthaft gefordert worden zu sein, muss ich feststellen, dass ich offenbar soweit verkümmert bin, dass ich euch ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr folgen kann. 

Das heißt auf deutsch : "Eigentlich verstehe ich nur Bahnhof"

Dies dürfte nicht an Euch liegen, denn eure Aussagen sind alle wohlformuliert, sowohl inhaltlich und als auch medizinisch.

Ich will meinen mangelhaften Durchblick nicht auf die Allgemeinheit aller Pk`ler übertragen,

*aber denkt Ihr nicht auch, dass der normale dt. Durchschnitts-Pk´ler mit dieser Verfahrensweise hoffnungslos überfordert wäre ?*

Hier im Forum treten oft Angehörige in Erscheinung, weil der Vater/Onkel/Großvater dieses Problem weit von sich schiebt und sich  damit überhaupt nicht befassen will.

Ich kenne -2- Pk´ler, die nach erfolgter Op nicht einmal ihren Gleason-Score kennen oder überhaupt nicht wissen, was dies überhaupt ist.

Ich meine, das euer Thema ein hohes Maß an medizinischem Sachverstand voraussetzt und, was vielleicht diese Art der Problembewältigung noch schwieriger macht, ein Höchstmaß an Bereitschaft, sich permanent mit dieser Materie befassen zu müssen.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass für die meisten dieser Weg daher nicht praktikabel ist und nur für einen kleinen Teil von uns Betroffenen möglich ist.
Aber es immer wieder interessant zu lesen und ich bin sicher, dass Du, Reinardo, schon auf Grund Deines Jahrganges bei der Wahl Deines eingeschlagenen Weges nicht unbedingt falsch gelegen hast.
Diese Sache wird Dich nicht mehr umhauen, aber diesem psychischen Stress über viele Jahre, dem man als Jüngerer ausgesetzt wäre, hätte ich mich nicht aussetzen wollen.

Da erscheinen mir die nunmehr halbjährlichen PSA-Kontrollen nach RPE doch weniger nervenaufreibend zu sein.

Weiterhin gutes Gelingen

Spertel

----------


## Reinardo

Danke,  Spertel, für Deine freundlichen Worte. Du könntest da allerdings genau so schnell hereinkommen und mitreden, wenn Du Dir die Broschüre der Gmünder Ersatzkasse beschafftest, die hier mehrfach zitiert wurde. In der Tat ist das für bereits Operierte nicht mehr sehr interessant, ausgenommen die Möglichkeit, vom Operationsmaterial nicht nur eine histologische Untersuchung  sondern auch eine DNA-Analyse machen zu lassen. Ergibt diese eine peridiploide DNA-Verteilung, dann wäre das ein sehr beruhigendes Ergebnis und könnte die Angst vor einem Rezidiv nehmen. Wenn dann doch ein Rezidiv auftritt, ist dieses hormonsensitiv und könnte unter Umgehung einer Nachbestrahlung mit Hormonentzug langzeitig wirksam behandelt werden.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Spertel, hallo Reinardo,
natürlich verfolge ich als Operierter die Wege anderer ebenfalls sehr aufmerksam. 
Die DNA-Analyse als Diagnosemittel liegt auf der Hand. Ich würde -postoperativ- aber erst bei Auftreten eines biochemischen Rezidivs eine solche veranlassen, denn erst dann ist Handeln angezeigt. _Was sollte man sich bei einem PSA-Wert unter der Nachweisgrenze durch eine eventuell ungünstige Ploidie verrückt machen?_ Wenn es dann sein muss, im Falle eines Falles, bringt diese freilich aufschlussreiche Informationen, die aber auch nicht bei alllen Ärzten zu den selben Folgerungen und Konsequenzen führen, wie man aus den Diskussionen weiß. Aus dem Dilemma der verschiedenen offenstehenden Therapiewege führt die DNA-Analyse bislang -leider- noch nicht. 
Mein Präparat liegt noch fast 30 Jahre -gut aufbewahrt- in Österreich. Die Chancen, dass es mich sogar überlebt, stehen nicht schlecht!

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Spertel,

Als ich heute Morgen Deinen Beitrag gelesen habe, wusste ich nicht, ob ich weinen oder lachen sollte. Heute Abend bei der zweiten Lesung hat das Schmunzeln die Oberhand gewonnen.
Wie Reinardo schon in seiner Antwort geschrieben hat, ist es leicht, sich das Grundwissen über Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie und DNA anzueignen, ohne dass man deshalb gleich Mediziner sein muss. Obwohl ich mich ja auch bekannterweise für eine kurative Therapie entschieden habe, interessiert und fasziniert mich die DNA-Thematik vielleicht auch deshalb, weil ich während meines Berufslebens täglich neue Herausforderungen zu bewältigen hatte und somit Neuem erst einmal positiv und unvoreingenommen gegenüber stehe. Weiter habe ich die Eigenschaft entwickelt, aus Daten und Informationen mir schnell ein Bild über das Wesentliche zu machen ohne alle detaillierten Zusammenhänge zu kennen. Deshalb bin ich so begeistert von dem Beitrag von Dr. Al-Abadi, weil die Daten und Fallbeispiele mir zeigen, ohne dass ich jedes Detail des Vortrages verstanden habe, mit DNA ist eine Therapieentscheidung und Kontrolle möglich. Weiter ist mir unverständlich, warum dies von der medizinischen Fachwelt ignoriert wird, und dies Potential gilt es zu heben. Dank der Initiative von Paul-Peter konnte Prof. Böcking für dies Vorhaben gewonnen werden, und das Forum und Internet ist schon eine geeignete Plattform, um Neues schnell publik zu machen.
Auch wenn Du dieser Thematik aufgrund Deiner Therapieentscheidung nicht viel abgewinnen kannst, wie Du schreibst, so gibt es doch viele andere Betroffene, die sich egal aus welchen Gründen nicht für die Prostatektomie entschieden haben, und für diesen Kreis eröffnen sich neue bisher noch nicht da gewesene Möglichkeiten der Therapiekontrolle. Auch Dein Argument der Unwissenheit vieler Neubetroffener bzw. derer Angehörigen kann wohl kein Ernst zu nehmendes Argument sein, neue Erkenntnisse im Forum auszuschließen. 
Ich hatte heute mein wöchentliches Gespräch mit Dr. Rossi, und ich habe ihn gefragt, was er davon hält, wenn ich nach Ende meiner Protonentherapie sechs Monate später eine Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie mit DNA-Bestimmung machen lasse. Er war begeistert und bat, ihm unbedingt die Ergebnisse zu schicken, da er sehr interessiert ist, diese mit meiner Ursprungs-DNA zu vergleichen. Auch dies ist für mich ein wichtiges Indiz, dass unser Vorhaben nicht so abwegig zu sein scheint.
Beste Grüße aus dem heißen Loma Linda
Knut.

----------


## Paul-Peter

> In der Vergangenheit ist das Thema DNA immer einmal wieder angesprochen worden, aber nie wirklich ernsthaft seriös diskutiert worden und sogar bei DHBlern auf Skepsis und Ablehnung gestoßen. Dabei ermöglicht dies Verfahren eine *Erfolgskontrolle!* für die getroffene Therapieentscheidung. Wo gibt es das noch?


 
An alle Mitstreiter

Die FNAB hat einen hohen Aussagewert bei der Diagnose, bei der individuellen Therapieplanung sowie eine unverzichtbare Bedeutung bei der Verlaufskontrolle.

Keiner von uns kann sich der zentralen Frage entziehen die da lautet:


habe ich die richtige Therapie gewählt?

bin ich auf dem richtigen Weg?

Was keinem von uns wirklich Nutzen bringen würde, wären nun endlos dauernde Forums-Beiträge. Nur Praxis bezogene Beispiele können uns die richtige Erkenntnis bringen.

Prof. Böcking hat sich freundlicherweise bereit erklärt, die bestehenden FNAB Daten von Knut, Reinardo, Paul-Peter und Schorschel auf Basis einer neu zu erstellenden FNAB detailliert zu analysieren und entsprechend des vorgefundenen Progresses zu bewerten.

Knut wird seine Protonenbestrahlung ca Mitte August beenden und dürfte nach einer Wartezeit von einem halben Jahr im März 2008 für eine FNAB gerüstet sein.

Reinardo und Schorschel sehen das Zeitfenster bis März 2008 ebenfalls für eine FNAB als sinnvoll an.

Ich selbst stehe zurzeit unter Schulmedizinischen Betreuung einer radikalen Darmsanierung, womit mir diese Terminierung bis zum nächsten Frühjahr nahtlos in meine Planung passt.

Knut, Reinardo, Schorschel und ich werden uns im März 2008 bei Dr. Herbert Bliemeister in Lütgjensee zur FNAB stellen. Ueber die Details der sechs Gänge des anschliessend geplanten Diners werden wir an separater Stelle berichten.

Die DNA-Bildzytometrische Auswertung wird durch das Institut für Cytopathologie in der Universitätsklinik Düsseldorf erfolgen und die entsprechenden Analysen durch Herrn Prof. Böcking erarbeitet werden.

Zum vollen Nutzen, und im Sinn und Geist des Forums werden die gewonnenen FNAB Daten und die daraus resultierenden Analysen ohne jeglichen Abstrich vollumfänglich im Interesse aller Mitstreiter im Forum publiziert werden.

Mit herzlichen Grüssen
Paul-Peter

----------


## Paul-Peter

> .............Knut, Reinardo, Schorschel und ich werden uns im März 2008 bei Dr. Herbert Bliemeister in Lütgjensee zur FNAB stellen.


Hallo Schorschel

Wäre es bitte möglich, dass auch Deine DNA-Daten in der von Dieter erstellten Matrix im Interesse aller Forum Teilnehmer ersichtlich gemacht werden könnten.

Herzlichen Dank, auch ganz speziell an Dieter für die wertvolle Mitarbeit.

LG-Paul-Peter

----------


## Harro

*Interesse an Teilnahme*

Hallo, Quartett 

verzeiht mir die Bitte, ich wäre gern der fünfte in Eurer Mitte.

*"Das Glück kam zu mir, als ich ihm nicht mehr nachlief"*
(Adrian Peivareh)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Paul-Peter

> Hallo, Quartett 
> 
> verzeiht mir die Bitte, ich wäre gern der fünfte in Eurer Mitte.
> 
> *"Das Glück kam zu mir, als ich ihm nicht mehr nachlief"*
> (Adrian Peivareh)


 
Hallo Hutschi

Wie hat Dieter so schön vermerkt: "es sind noch einige Farben nicht besetzt"

Bitte sende Deine DNA-Daten an Dieter und sei herzlich an Bord begrüsst. 

LG-Paul-Peter

----------


## Harro

*Noch Fehlanzeige*

Hallo, Paul-Peter, bislang verfüge ich noch über keine DNA-Daten. Wenn das aber Voraussetzung ist, würde ich meine Stanzbiopsien von 2001 Prof. Böcking zur ersten Auswertung übermitteln. Ich bin zu jeder irgendwie zum aktuellen Thema beitragenden Aktion bereit und in der Lage. Bitte, sag mir, wie ich vorgehen sollte.

*"Die Zeit verwandelt uns nicht, sie entfaltet uns nur" * (Max Frisch)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Paul-Peter

> ..........bislang verfüge ich noch über keine DNA-Daten. Wenn das aber Voraussetzung ist, würde ich meine Stanzbiopsien von 2001 Prof. Böcking zur ersten Auswertung übermitteln.


Hallo Hutschi

Du brauchst zwingend für die Analyse der Verlaufskontrolle zwei mal die DNA-Daten. Die relativ lange Phase zwischen 2001 und März 2008 wird bei Dir eine sehr klare Analyse ermöglichen.

Bitte sende das Material an folgende Adresse:

Heinrich-Heine Universität
Institut für Cytopathologie
Prof. Dr. A. Böcking
Projekt: BSP
Moorenstrasse 5
40225  Düsseldorf

LG-Paul

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Wie Paul-Peter schon dargelegt hat, haben wir uns als kleine Gruppe zusammengefunden, um den Nutzen der DNA für ein Therapiemonotoring und auch Therapiewahl mit wissenschaftlicher Unterstützung aufzuzeigen. Dies ist im Forum keine alltägliche Vorgehensweise sondern gemäß meinem Überblick die erste Aktion dieser Art, wenn man von der Erfassung der DHB-Verläufe absieht, die aber eine rein passive Angelegenheit ist.
HansiB hatte auch zu Beginn dieses Threads sein Interesse angekündigt und seine Daten wären sicherlich sehr interessant, da er einen anderen Betroffenenkreis repräsentiert als die sich bis jetzt gemeldeten Teilnehmer. Er, der bisher ein sehr reger Forumsteilnehmer und fast täglich mit Kommentaren präsent war, ist seit seinen letzten Kommentaren in diesem Thread wie von der Bildfläche verschwunden. *Ist er in Urlaub oder kennt jemand die Gründe für seine augenblickliche Abstinenz?* 


Gruß Knut.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo DNA-Analyse-Interessenten,

wie einigen bekannt ist, habe ich im März 2007 als bisher einzige Biopsie eine FNAB mit anschließender DNA-Analyse bei Dr. Al-Abadi gemacht. Wegen eines Versehens und meiner guten Werte habe ich noch kein Einzel-Auszählergebnis. Ich liefere dieses nach meinem Urlaub in ca. 3 Wochen nach.

Vor ein paar Minuten habe ich zufällig mit Dr. Al-Abadi telefoniert. Er scheint sehr verzweifelt, dass sein in Berlin aufgebautes Lebenswerk mit der DNA-Analyse bei Proststakrebs an der Ignoranz der versammelten Urologenschaft zugrunde geht. Diese erkennt nicht, dass es sich um eine sehr gute Diagnosemöglichkeit und vor allem auch ideale Verlaufskontrolle handelt. Er hat auch noch einmal erwähnt, dass Operationen einfach ein  gutes Geschäft sind. Er bittet erneut, an die Charite zu schreiben, und um Fortführung aus Patientensicht zu bitten. Vielleicht kann einer von Euch, der den BPS besser kennt, auch hier mal eine Aktivität erzeugen. Man muss doch in der Lage sein, die alten Männer, zu neuen Einsichten zu führen. Wenn der PK 20-jährige befallen würde, wären diese als Patientenvertreter wahrscheinlich etwas moderner. Die Gmünder Ersatzkasse hat sich wohl auch schon bei der Charite gemeldet.

Dr. Al-Abadi arbeitet noch bis Ende Juli in der Chirurgie im Bereich der Transplantationsmedizin. Beispielsweise wird dort eine Leber nur verpflanzt, wenn die DNA-Ploidie nicht schlechter als 1,3 ist. Ich will damit nur noch mal sagen, dass die DNA-Bestimmung nichts besonderes ist. Dies ist bloß in der verkalkten Urologie so!

Alles Gute

Wolfgang

----------


## Günter Feick

Liebe Mitstreiter,

von Prof. Duesberg, Berkley gibt es für DNA Zytometrie Interessierte einen neuen Beitrag in den beiden Magazinen Scientific American und Drug Resistance Updates. Der Titel seiner Veröffentlichung ist "Chromosomal Chaos and Cancer". Er erläutert dort am Beispiel der Therapieresistenzen von Krebsmedikamenten seinen Standpunkt - chromosomale Veränderungen und nicht genetische Mutationen seien verantwortlich für Krebs. Seit längerer Zeit vertritt Dr. Duesberg die Ansicht, daß Veränderungen im Karyotyp und biochemische Einflüsse, aber nicht Genmutationen zur Entstehung von Krebs führen. Diese, seine Vorstellung, ist Teil der Krebsforschung, aber noch nicht ihr gesichertes Ergebnis. So verstehe ich als Laie die Datenlage. 

Prof. Duesberg zeigte im Experiment, der Karyotyp von Zellen der resistent gegen Medikamente war, unterschied sich signifikant vom Karyotyp der Zellen der sensible für Medikamente war. Letzteres deutete Prof. Duesberg während des Symposiums Mai 2005 in Bremen auch schon an, allerdings ohne tatsächliche, experimentelle Beweise damals anzusprechen. Informationen über Duesbergs Veröffentlichungen und Arbeiten zur Krebsentstehung und Entwicklung sind hier zu finden mcb.berkeley.edu/labs/duesberg

Im selben Magazin Drug Resistance Update entgegnet Antonio Tito Fojo, M.D., Ph.D., Leiter der Experimentellen Therapie Sektion, Abteilung für Med. Onkologie im Nationalen Krebs Institut der USA den Thesen von Prof. Duesberg. Die Verbindung zu diesem interessanten Artikel mit These und Antithese ist hier - patentdocs.typepad.com/patent_docs/2007/06/why-we-dont-kno.html

Prof. Duesbergs Zusammenfassung seiner neuesten Arbeit lautet - 
"Die Instabilität der Aneuploidie erklärt die enorme Adaptionsfähigkeit des Krebs gegen Zytostatika und verringert die Hoffnung auf genspezifische Therapien. Allerdings würde die Aneuploidie Theorie auch eine Möglichkeit früher Entdeckung des Krebeses beinhalten".


Günter

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Schorschel
> 
> Wäre es bitte möglich, dass auch Deine DNA-Daten in der von Dieter erstellten Matrix im Interesse aller Forum Teilnehmer ersichtlich gemacht werden könnten.


Lieber Paul!

Ich habe Euch die komplette Excel-Datei, die ich auf die Schnelle zusammengeschustert habe, ja bereits zugemailt. Unten nun die Grafik - wie von Dir angeregt - auch hier im Forum. Ich musste mir erst noch von Holger den Hinweis holen, wie man das macht (hat tatsächlich auf Anhieb geklappt und ist wirklich einfach, wenn man's erst mal weiß! Herzlichen Dank an den Verfasser der sehr übersichtlichen Anleitung - vermutlich Holger!!).

Herzliche Grüße aus Wiesbaden

Schorschel

----------


## HorstK

War nicht "Dieter aus Husum" der Initiator dieses Diagramms?

Merkwürdig?

Gruß, Horst

----------


## Paul-Peter

> Unten nun die Grafik - wie von Dir angeregt - auch hier im Forum.


Hallo Schorschel

Du hast doch in der Originalversion oberhalb der Tabelle noch die Werte separat vermerkt. Würdest Du bitte beide Angaben in das Forum stellen.

Vielen Dank und herzliche Grüsse
Paul-Peter

----------


## knut.krueger

Aber, aber...Horst,

Als fleißiger Forumsleser kennst Du natürlich die Gründe. Wie heißt es in Bayern: Er zündelt gerne und dies nicht zum ersten Mal. Ich meine solche Kommentare sollte man unterlassen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harro

*Diagramm - Erstellung*

Hallo, Horst - Zitat Horst: 
*Plagiat ?* 
War nicht "Dieter aus Husum" der Initiator dieses Diagramms?

Merkwürdig?

Gruß, Horst

Lieber Horst,  Dieter war immer hilfsbereit bei der Ermittlung gerade benötigter wichtiger Informationsquellen und stand auch immer zur Verfügung, wenn man mal ein Diagramm von ihm erstellt haben wollte.
Aber für dieses Können gibt es keinen Schutz. Wenn also jemand es inzwischen auch dazu gelernt hat, wie es wohl Schorschel als hier Mitbetroffener erreicht hat, dann ist das zwar erstaunlich,  bedeutet aber doch nicht, daß man es einem anderen weggenommen hat. Selbst das Wort Abkupfern käme hierfür nicht in Betracht. Denn Lesen und Schreiben und Malen etc. kann ja jeder erlernen. Warum also nicht auch Diagramme zu erstellen.
An dieser Stelle aber trotzdem noch einmal meinen Dank an Dieter, der es immerhin zuerst konnte.

*"Dein Gesicht wird dir geschenkt, lächeln musst du selber"*
(Inga Herrmann)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> War nicht "Dieter aus Husum" der Initiator dieses Diagramms?
> 
> Merkwürdig?
> 
> Gruß, Horst


Hallo Horst,

dieses Diagramm ist das Ergebnis der ganz normalen Standard-Grafik-Funktion von Excel, die von jedem Excel-Nutzer beherrscht wird - auch weil sie sehr einfach zu verwenden ist. Diese Funktion hat Dieter auf sinnvolle Weise genutzt - ebenso wie ich jetzt.

Da meine Neigung, mich mit Dieter in Verbindung zu setzen, aus den hier bekannten Gründen vergleichsweise gering ist, ich aber andererseits Pauls Wunsch gerne nachkommen wollte, habe ich unter Einbeziehung meiner DNA-Zytometrie-Daten mal schnell eine neue Grafik angefertigt (ohne Dieters Grafik, die man zwar als Bild runterladen, aber nicht verändern kann, dazu zu nutzen). Das Ganze war eine Sache weniger Minuten...

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Schorschel
> 
> Du hast doch in der Originalversion oberhalb der Tabelle noch die Werte separat vermerkt. Würdest Du bitte beide Angaben in das Forum stellen.
> 
> Vielen Dank und herzliche Grüsse
> Paul-Peter


Hallo Paul,

ich habe Euch _die komplette Excel-Seite_ geschickt einschl. der Basistabelle, aus der Excel dann in Sekunden-Schnelle die Grafik macht. Die Grafik kann man unter Nutzung eines Hilfsprogramms dann auf Umwegen ins Forum stellen. Bei der Tabelle habe ich das bisher nicht versucht.

Andererseits stehen in der Tabelle ja nur die Werte, die in der Grafik auf den einzelnen Kennlinien auch markiert sind, Insofern bringt die Tabelle eigentlich keinen wirklichen Zusatznutzen.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

> War nicht "Dieter aus Husum" der Initiator dieses Diagramms?
> 
> Merkwürdig?
> 
> Gruß, Horst


Hallo Horst,

schon in der Schule waren mir die Abschreiber nicht gerade sympathisch, kennst Du das auch?

Entscheidend ist jedoch neben dem netten optischen Effekt die Frage nach dem medizinischen Nutzen dieser Vergleichs-Kurven. Meiner Meinung nach gering bis null.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Warum nun zerreden*

Hallo Dieter, eigentlich wollte ich Dir für immer aus dem Wege gehen. Aber ein gewisser Gerechtigkeitssinn treibt mich nun doch an. Deine stets hilfsbereite und kompetente Ader habe ich oben ohne Schmäh gewürdigt, anerkannt, hervorgehoben oder was auch immer. Warum muß Du nun erneut Öl ins Feuer gießen. Ich war kurz davor, Dich auch gegen die kleine Stichelei von Knut in Schutz zu nehmen. Aber der gute Knut hat nun leider recht mit dem Zündelgedanken. Mensch, Dieter, das hast Du doch alles garnicht nötig. Gönn doch auch mal anderen einen Erfolg, auch wenn der sich in gewissem Sinne aus Deinem Gedankengut oder Deinen Fähigkeiten rekrutiert.

*"Kehr in dich still zurück, ruh in dir selber aus, so fühlst du höchstes Glück"           * (Friedrich Rückert)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Hutschi, von "Zerreden" kann doch keine Rede sein mit diesen zwei Sätzen:




> Entscheidend ist jedoch neben dem netten optischen Effekt die Frage nach dem medizinischen Nutzen dieser Vergleichs-Kurven. Meiner Meinung nach gering bis null.


Das ist doch ganz klar ein sachliches, unmissverständliches Argument! Ich lasse mich aber gerne überzeugen: Wo steckt denn nun der Nutzen, den ich nicht sehe?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## HorstK

*Zitat (Auszug) von Dieter aus Husum:*
*...schon in der Schule waren mir die Abschreiber nicht gerade sympathisch, kennst Du das auch?*
-----------------------------------------------------------

Ja, Dieter, mir waren auch die sogenannten Oberlehrer nach dem Motto:

"Ich da oben und Du da unten" 

mit ihrem: 

"Aber, aber, ... das sollte man unterlassen" 

nicht gerade sympathisch.


Gruß Horst

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Gönn doch auch mal anderen einen Erfolg, auch wenn der sich in gewissem Sinne aus Deinem Gedankengut oder Deinen Fähigkeiten rekrutiert...


Lieber Hutschi, 

ich weiß, Du möchtest nett und vermittelnd sein, und das finde ich prima. 

Das Erstellen einer Excel-Grafik ist aber nun wirklich kein "Erfolg", sondern für mich etwas Alltägliches im Umgang mit meinen Kunden, ebenso wie das Zusammenfügen von Daten in einer Tabelle, aus der Excel dann in Sekunden die Grafik macht - dank Bill Gates und Microsoft. Spannend (weil noch nie gemacht) war für mich lediglich das Hochladen ins Forum, was sich allerdings dank Holgers Anleitung ebenfalls als Kinderspiel erwies. Mein Dank geht also an Bill Gates und Holger Jünemann, ihr Gedankengut und ihre Fähigkeiten :-))

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Holger

> Bill Gates und Holger Jünemann


Bitte nicht in einem Satz  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Zuerst möchte ich meinen Freund Hutschi korrigieren, der meinen kleinen Hinweis falsch verstanden hat. Ich habe den Zündler beim Namen genannt, und wie jeder nachlesen kann, hieß dieser nicht Dieter. Das Traurige ist aber, dass der Zündler sein Ziel erreicht hat. Das hat dieser Thread nicht verdient und ist ein unwürdiges Verhalten gegenüber seinem Verfasser.
Reinardo hatte das Ergebnis seiner FNAB hier vorgestellt, und aufgrund seiner Angaben hatte ich meine Besorgnis bekundet und Dieter hat dies ebenfalls direkt an Reinardo per Mail getan. Um nicht aneinander vorbei zu reden, hatte ich Dann Dieter gebeten, die angegebenen Werte von Reinardo, Paul-Peter und mir graphisch darzustellen, was Dieter dann auch sofort umgesetzt hat. Dafür möchte ich Dir, lieber Dieter, noch einmal herzlich danken. Die graphische Darstellung ergab dann auch zweifelsfrei, dass bei Reinardo Klärungsbedarf bezüglich der vorgenommenen Einschätzung der Peridiploiden Verteilung durch Dr. Al-Abadi besteht. Dies ist in Klärung bei Prof. Böcking. Das war Sinn und Ziel der graphischen Darstellung, um einen lieben Forumsfreund die Grundlage für seine weitere Vorgehensweise zu geben.
Dann hat Paul-Peter den Faden weiter gesponnen, um über die DNA den Therapieverlauf zu kontrollieren. Hierzu werden möglichst viele Forumsteilnehmer gesucht, die die DNA haben bestimmen lassen und bereit sind an einer weiteren FNAB im März des nächsten Jahres teil zu nehmen. Das ist nun der zweite Grund der graphischen Darstellung, nämlich die Ausgangs-DNA zu zeigen, um diese dann mit der neuen Bestimmung im März zu vergleichen als gedachter Nachweis einer Therapiekontrolle. Dies ist das Ziel des Threads und auch voll im Sinne des Verfassers, der an dieser Aktion ja auch teilnimmt. Ich möchte deshalb alle bitten bzw. auffordern, die an eine ernsthafte Weiterführung dieses Threads interessiert sind, auf Polemik oder persönliche Unterstellungen nicht zu antworten. Dann laufen diese Aktionen ins Leere, und der Zündler ist genauso schnell aus diesem Thread verschwunden, wie er plötzlich aufgetaucht ist.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo.
Meine Vorgehensweise ist nun folgende:
Ich habe das Pathologische Institut, welches vor 6 Jahren die Erstdiagnose aus der Stanzbiopsie (Gleason 2+3) gemacht hatte, gebeten, das Biopsiematerial an  das Institut für Cytopathologie in Düsseldorf zu senden.
M.W. besteht eine Aufbewahrungsfrist von 10 Jahren.
Herr Professor Böcking hat mir zugesagt, eine Vergleichs- und Regressionsanalyse anzufertigen (oder Progressionsanalyse?) 
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

da habe ich ja was versäumt, muss man meine DNA-Z wirklich einscannen, geht es auch mit genauerer Beschreibung, oder reicht das schon am Anfang Beschriebene. Ich dachte schon ihr wollt mich nicht dabei haben. Schade, dass die OP`ler nicht dabei sein können, der 1. Befund wäre von Interesse, habe oft darauf hingewiesen.                                               Gruß Hans

----------


## Harro

*Haben Dich vermißt*

Hallo Hans, Knut hatte sich schon erkundigt, ob jemand wüßte, wo Du steckst. Vonwegen nicht dabei haben wollen. Wir freuen uns alle, daß Du nun im Klub bist. Meine Stanzen sind auch schon seit 2 Tagen auf dem Weg nach Düsseldorf, obwohl sie schon aus dem Jahre 2001 stammen. Aber der Professor Böcking wird auch für diese leicht angegrauten Biopsiate noch eine brauchbare Diagnose finden.

*"Gut gelaunt heute: Ein Lächeln hockt auf meinem Mund und baumelt mit den Beinen"*    (Unbekannt)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hutschi und andere.
 Das kann er bestimmt. M.W. besteht eine Aufbewahrungsfrist von 10 Jahren, so dass jeder hier im Forum die DNA-Analyse aus der Erstbiopsie noch machen lassen kann. Wirklich Sinn macht das aber nicht bei jedem.

Soeben komme ich vom Treffen der SHG Berlin zurück, wo Professor Miller  (von Fragern oft unterbrochen) gesprochen hat. 
Professor Miller, der ja auch in der Expertenrunde der EAU2007 wortführend war, zeichnet sich aus durch selbstsicheres Auftreten und souveräne Gesprächsführung. In der Expertenrunde hatte er sich dahingehend geäussert, dass für eine Strategie des Abwartens und Beobachtens regelmäaaige Rebiopsien Voraussetzung sein würden.

Am Ende des Vortrags bin ich zu ihm hingegangen und habe ihn gefragt, warum die FNAB mit anschliessendem DNA_Histogramm an der Charité nicht mehr gemacht wird. Seine Antwort: weil die Aussagekraft  zu gering sei. Für die wenigen, die das wollen, würde ein Dr. Leistenschneider (?)  FNABs machen. Die Adresse werde ich morgen heraussuchen.

Die Dezidiertheit seiner Antwort  bestätigt jedenfalls, dass von dieser Seite keine Unterstützung zu erwarten ist.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## HorstK

Reinardo, ist das evtl. der Doc den Du suchst?

Alles Gute,
Horst

Prof. Dr. Wolfgang Leistenschneider
Facharzt für Urologie
Hardenbergstraße 8
10623 Berlin-Charlottenburg
Tel.: 030/ 313 30 70
Fax: 030/ 313 88 57
Email: Lei-Uro@t-online.de
http://www.berliner-urologie.de
Prostatazytologie
Im zytologischen Labor werden anhand eigener, international anerkannter Zytodiagnostik
(siehe auch Publikationen), die Diagnose des Prostatakarzinoms sowie auch entzündlicher Veränderungen und letztlich im Bedarfsfalle Verlaufskontrollen unter konservativer Behandlung durchgeführt.
Prostatabiopsie
Sowohl zur Diagnose des Prostatakarzinoms als auch zur genauen Differenzierung von komplizierten Verläufen bei chronischen Prostataentzündungen kommt die Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie zur Anwendung. Diese ist für den Patienten kaum schmerzhaft und die Komplikationsraten sind minimal; höchstens 1,5% weltweit. Vor allem ist das Risiko der Nachblutung auf ein Minimum reduziert, sodass selbst bei Patienten mit Blutverdünnung (Marcumar- oder Aspirin-Einnahme) eine solche Biopsie problemlos erfolgen kann.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Horst K.,

Du warst noch schneller als ich. Ich lasse meinen Beitrag etwas gekürzt trotzdem stehen. Doppelt hält besser.

Danke, Wolfgang

Hallo Reinardo,

ich habe soeben Deinen Bericht gelesen und bin gleich aktiv geworden. Da haben FNAB-Interessierte aus Berlin und Umland einen Adresse. Hier der Link zur Praxis von *Prof. Dr. Leistenschneider*: http://www.urologie-leistenschneider...#publikationen 

Ein Zitat aus seiner Homepage: 
*"Prostatabiopsie*
 Sowohl zur Diagnose des Prostatakarzinoms als auch zur genauen  Differenzierung von komplizierten Verläufen bei chronischen Prostataentzündungen  kommt die *Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie* zur Anwendung. Diese ist für den  Patienten kaum schmerzhaft und die Komplikationsraten sind minimal; höchstens  1,5% weltweit. Vor allem ist das Risiko der Nachblutung auf ein Minimum  reduziert, sodass selbst bei Patienten mit Blutverdünnung (*Marcumar-* oder  *Aspirin-*Einnahme) eine solche Biopsie problemlos erfolgen kann." Zitat Ende



Die Antwort von *Prof. Miller* könnte besser ausfallen.. Gerade von ihm hätte ich noch breiteres Interesse erwartet, wie ich Dir ja schon mal geschrieben habe. Als einer der führenden Urologen ist er eben doch in erster Linie ein klassisch orientierter Arzt. Aber, es wird doch ein breites Spektrum angeboten. Man muss bloß aufpassen, dass man nicht auf ein nicht gewolltes "Gleis geschoben" wird, wie bei den Urologen nicht unüblich.  Sein Hauptthema ist derzeitig wahrscheinlich die HIFU. "Weiche" Ansätze findet man m.E. vorrangig außerhalb der großen Zentren, dort wo nicht Großinvestitionen amortisiert werden müssen.

Zitat aus der Homepage der Charite, Prof. Miller (http://urologie-cbf.charite.de/index.php?id=214)

*"Prostatakarzinom* 
 Die Differentialtherapie des Prostatakarzinoms erfordert eine besonders sorgfältige Abwägung von Risiken und Nutzen für den betroffenen Patienten. In begründeten Fällen halten wir auch eine *Organ erhaltende Therapiestrategie* für gerechtfertigt. Voraussetzungen sind eine genaue Lokalisation und Größenbestimmung des Tumors. Wir führen zur Feindiagnostik die 3D-Sonografie in Verbindung mit gezielten Biopsien durch. 
 Bei der radikalen Prostatektomie wenden wir spezielle Techniken an, die eine Schonung der nervalen Versorgung des Beckenbodens, Sphinkterapparates und des Schwellkörpers beim Mann erlauben. Ziel ist es, *bessere Ergebnisse hinsichtlich der postoperativen Kontinenz und Potenz* Ihrer Patienten zu gewährleisten. Weitere Therapieoptionen, die wir in Zusammenarbeit mit den Strahlentherapeuten anbieten, sind:3D-geplante Strahlentherapie Afterloading Seed-ImplantationEine innovative Therapiealternative für ausgewählte Patienten ist der hochintensive fokussierte Ultraschall (HIFU). Wir führen aktuell als Leitzentrum eine bundesweite Studie zur Verbesserung der Lebensqualität nach HIFU durch."

Herzliche Grüße Wolfgang

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Wolfgang und HorstK. Das habt Ihr ja prima recherchiert. Danke !
Auch von Andeas hatte ich noch eine diesbzgl. Frage offen, aber wenn er mitliest, weiss er ja nun Bescheid.
Professor Miller besticht durch sein brillantes und souveränes Auftreten. Man lernt dazu, wenn man ihm zuhört. Er spricht eine für medizinische Laien verständliche Sprache und erklärt medizinische Fachbegriffe  wie ein guter Pädagoge. Er wirkt auch agil und phantasievoll. Ihn zu erleben ist ein Genuss, wie  ein gutes Theaterstück.
Inhaltlich berichtete er von den Kongressen, Wiederholung dessen, was er in der Expertenrunde der EAU2007 gesagt hatte. Auffällig seine Ablehnung der Schlüsselloch-Operation und der intermittierenden Hormonblockade, die ausgenommen einer geringfügig besseren Lebensqualität seiner Ansicht nach keine Vorteile bietet. Der Urintest dient bestenfalls der Ergänzung zur PSA- nnd Velocity-Messung und ist zu teuer (300 Euro). Neue Messverfahren machen nur einen Sinn, wenn sich daraus therapeutische Konsequenzen ableiten lassen. Weder mittels PSA-Messung noch Velocity-Messung geben absolute Sicherheit auf Vorhandensein von Krebs. Es gäbe Grauzonen der Ungewissheit. Er konzediere, dass ein Grossteil der Prostatakrebse keiner Behandlung bedürften und zu Lebzeiten nie klinisch relevant würden. 
Der Vortrag wurde leider unterbrochen und wohl auch gekürzt, weil er auf viele individuelle Fragen und Klagen von Zuhörern einging.

Erwähnen möchte ich noch einen Aushang im Vortragsraum (hat nichts mit Professor Miller zu tun) über eine Doktorarbeit bzgl. Effizienzkriterien von Operationen, einsehbar unter http://opus.hobv./tuberlin/volltexte/2007/1512  vom SHG-Leiter als lesenswert empfohlen.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Reinardo,

Dein angegebener Link funktioniert nicht.

Gruß und Gute Nacht
Knut.

----------


## Paul-Peter

> ........da habe ich ja was versäumt, muss man meine DNA-Z wirklich einscannen, geht es auch mit genauerer Beschreibung, oder reicht das schon am Anfang Beschriebene. Ich dachte schon ihr wollt mich nicht dabei haben. Schade, dass die OP`ler nicht dabei sein können, der 1. Befund wäre von Interesse, habe oft darauf hingewiesen.


Hallo Hans

Das war wirklich ein sehr erfreuliches Telefongespräch mit Dir. Deinen Plan, vor dem März 2008 nochmals eine FNAB zu veranlassen finde ich sehr gut. Und dies vor allem in Deinem eigenen Interesse. Damit kann dann bei Deinem Beispiel, wenn die beiden Kurven übereinandergelegt werden, klar und eindeutig der entsprechende Verlauf analysiert werden. Und damit sollte es dann wirklich jedem in diesem Forum einleuchten, welche Ziele wir mit der Aktion FNAB verfolgen. 

Selbstverständlich zählen wir auch auf Deine Teilnahme im März 2008 und ich bitte Dich, die Daten deiner letzten DNA-Zytometrie an Schorschel zu schicken. Die e-mail Adresse lasse ich Dir separat zukommen.

Mein im Berliner Labor vorgenommene Test Lysekapazität der natürlichen Killerzellen (NK-Zellen) hat einen Wert von 47,9% ergeben. Referenzwert liegt bei >30
Könntest Du bitte Deine Werte ebenfalls in der KG hinterlegen.

LG-Paul-Peter

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Reinardo,
> 
> Dein angegebener Link funktioniert nicht.
> 
> Gruß und Gute Nacht
> Knut.


Hallo,

um Reinardo einen weiteren Ausflug nach Kreuzberg zu ersparen, erlaube ich mir, mal kurz auszuhelfen:

http://opus.kobv.de/tuberlin/volltex...gota_anita.pdf

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Reinardo,

deine Frage an Prof. Miller müsste aus zwei Teilen bestanden haben:

1. Was hält er von der DNA-Analyse für Diagnose und Verlaufskontrolle?

2. Wie möchte er das erforderliche Zellmaterial gewinnen, per FNAB oder per Stanzbiopsie? 

M.E. ist Punkt 1. ist der wichtigere Punkt. Eine DNA-Analyse liefert wertvolle Informationen vor, während und nach der Behandlung, so dass sie jeder durchführen lassen sollte. 

Punkt 2. betrifft lediglich die Methode der Gewebe- bzw. Zellgewinnung. 
  Wobei in diesem Thread, auch von mir, die Meinung vertreten wird, dass die nebenwirkungsarme, wenig streuende FNAB, zumindest für eine regelmäßige Kontrolle, ideal ist.

Schöne Grüße an alle, besonders in die Schweiz und über den großen Teich

Wolfgang

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Ich dachte schon ihr wollt mich nicht dabei haben... 
> Gruß Hans


 
Hallo HansiB, Knut, Paul, Reinardo,

hier nun die Grafik einschl. HansiB (die Daten hat mir Paul eben übermittelt).

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

(Sorry: Habe eben noch in der Excel-Basistabelle Nullen eingefügt, wenn bei HansiB für den Wert keine Zellen gezählt wurden. Ohne die Null-Eingabe hat die Excel-Grafik dort Lücken - z.B. bei 2,2/2,4 - gehabt, die u.U. irritieren könnten.)

----------


## Harro

*Farbenspiel*

Hallo Schorschel, natürlich Georg, bitte reserviere für mich das kräftige *Rot* 
Ich hoffe, daß meine Werte auch in den nächsten Tagen von Prof. Böcking bei mir eintrudeln.

*"In jeder Minute, die man mit Ärger verbringt, versäumt man sechzig glückliche Sekunden"*    (William Somerset Maugham)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> ... bitte reserviere für mich das kräftige *Rot...*


*Wird gemacht...*

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

Danke, der Link funktioniert. Die 300 Seiten werde ich mir aber erst heute Abend zu Gemüte führen, da ich um 16:00 Uhr meinen Bestrahlungstermin habe.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## BerndWL

Hallo Reinardo,
es freut mich, etwas mehr über die DNA zu hören. Auch ich habe mich
entschlossen nach zwei unterschiedlichen Befunden damals zu den Stanzen noch eine nachträgliche DNA-Bildzytometrie bei Prof. Böcking vornehmen zu lassen, um zu sehen wo mein PCa damals (11/2003) stand. Befund-1 Gleason 5 (3+2) Befund-2 Gleason 7 (3+4) .Irgendwann (?) ist eine Feinnadelbiopsie fällig (aber Wo? PLZ 75), die dann Aufschluss geben sollte über den aktuellen Stand meines PCa, so denke ich mir das. 
Zu der Diagnose DNA-Zytometrie :
Block 1: Nach interner Kalibrierung mit 20 Fibrozyten und Messung von 180 atypischen Zellen, zeigt sich eine Stammlinie bei 2,17c sowie einzelne Zellen bis 6,5c. Damit liegt hier eine Übergangsform zwischen einem peridiploiden und einem peritetraploiden Verteilungsmuster vor. DNA- 
Grading: Type A: Diploid.
Block 2: Nach interner Kalibrierung mit 30 Fibrozyten und Messung von 412 atypischen Zellen, zeigt sich eine größte Stammlinie bei 2,14c sowie eine zweite bei 4,5c und eine Zelle bei 9c. Damit liegt auch hier eine Übergangs-
form zwischen einer periploiden und einer peritetraploiden Verteilung (Typ A
bzw. B nach Tribukait, 1993) vor. DNA-Grading: Type B:Tetraploid aneuploid. Ich habe meine DHB 0705 beendet, weiter mit Proscar bis heute.
PSA-Nadir wurde erreicht, heute - nach 22 Monaten - PSA bei 0,8 ng/ml bis 0,9 ng/ml - der Wert ging zuletzt leicht zurück (0,92 auf 0,89). 
Zur Zeit sehe ich mich daher noch nicht im Zugzwang.
Seit geraumer Zeit nehme ich Granatapfel-Konzentrat ein.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
BerndWL


SystemmitteilungVielen Dank BerndWL, dass Sie sich registriert haben. Es wurde eine E-Mail an BerndOberle@t-online.de geschickt, mit Anweisungen, wie Sie Ihr Benutzerkonto aktivieren können. Klicken Sie hier, um zur vorherigen Seite zurückzukehren. 


Sie erhalten in Kürze eine E-Mail und MÜSSEN den in dieser E-Mail angegebenen Link aufrufen, bevor Sie hier im Forum Beiträge verfassen dürfen. Bevor Sie dies nicht getan haben, erhalten Sie die Meldung, dass Sie keine Rechte zum Verfassen von Beiträgen haben.

----------


## Schorschel

Liebe FNAB- und DNA-Zytometrie-Interessierte!

Prof. Böcking hat nachfolgend einkopierten Mail an Paul-Peter darauf hingewiesen, dass in die letzte gpk-Veröffentlichung eine fehlerhafte Grafik enthält. Die Mail stelle ich auf Wunsch von Paul-Peter hier ein:

-----------------------------------------------------
*From:*_ Prof. Böcking [mailto:boecking@uni-duesseldorf.de]_ 
_Sent: >Monday, July 09, 2007__4:28 PM_
_To: Paul-Peter ...._

_Subject: AW: BPS-Forumsbeitrag_
__

_Sehr geehrter, lieber Herr .....!_ 

_Der Verlag Leo Schütze hatte in der Abbildung 1 auf der Seite 17 meines Beitrages im aktuellen gpk-Heft zur Zytopathologie mehrere sinnentstellende Fehler eingebaut._ 

_Daher schicke ich Ihnen eine korrigierte Version und wäre Ihnen für eine Vermittlung sehr dankbar, dass die fehlerhafte erste Version gegen diese richtige ausgetauscht wird. Ich weiß halt nicht, wer so freundlich war, das Heft ins Netz zu stellen. Für Prostatakarzinom-Patienten sind ja vor allem mein Beitrag und der von Professor Strohmaier interessant. Mit letzterem und seinem Pathologen Gschwendtner haben wir dann jetzt ein neues Serviceteam in Coburg. Strohmaier macht auch FNABs. Er hat das bei seinem Chef, Prof. Bichler an der Uni-Tübingen gelernt._ 

_Vielen Dank und beste Grüße_

_A. Böcking_
_Univ.-Prof. Dr. med.Alfred Böcking_
_Universitätsklinikum Düsseldorf_
_Direktor des Instituts für Cytopathologie_
_Moorenstraße 5_
_40225 Düsseldorf_
_Telefon: (0211) 81-18346_
_Fax: (0211) 81-18402_
_e-Mail: Boecking @uni-duesseldorf.de_
_--------------------------------------------------------------------_

Die korrigierte Grafik findet Ihr unter folgendem Link:


http://www.gek.de/media/downloads/in...herkennung.pdf

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Zellophan100

Hallo,
der Link http://www.gek.de/media/downloads/in...herkennung.pdf den Schorschel angegeben hat, verweist jetzt auf eine geänderte Datei mit gleichem Namen. Die einzige Änderung betrifft, wie Professor Böcking auch geschrieben hat, eine Grafik auf Seite 17.
Diese inzwischen korrigierte Grafik enthält ein Diagnostik-Schema beim Gebärmutterhalskrebs.

Der Artikel von Prof. Strohmaier über Prostatakrebs, den Prof. Böcking erwähnt, ist an einer anderen Stelle in diesem PDF-Dokument, nämlich S. 22-24. An diesem Artikel hat sich nichts geändert.

Die Feinnadelbiopsie (FNAB) und die DNA-Zytometrie haben zunächst nichts miteinander zu tun (oder nur indirekt: An Zellen, die per FNAB gewonnen wurden, kann man die DNA-Zytometrie machen; allerdings an Zellen, die per Stanzbiopsie gewonnen wurden, auch). Ich denke, dass es für die Betroffenen zunächst wichtiger ist, dass anhand ihrer vorhandenen Zell- oder Gewebeproben eine DNA-Zytometrie gemacht wird und dass sie einen Arzt haben, der ihnen die Ergebnisse und die möglichen Therapiekonsequenzen erklärt.
Es gibt natürlich auch PCa-Patienten, die für die (jährliche?) Verlaufskontrolle lieber eine FNAB als eine Stanzbiopsie machen lassen wollen. Da Ärzte, die FNABs anbieten, in Deutschland relativ selten sind, finde ich den Hinweis von Prof. Böcking interessant, dass Prof. Strohmaier dieses Verfahren auch beherrscht. Das wusste ich nicht. Somit wäre Süddeutschland in dieser Hinsicht etwas besser versorgt. Vielleicht kann Prof. Strohmaier dieses Verfahren mit einigen der niedergelassenen Urologen in seiner Umgebung ein wenig trainieren?

Gehört habe ich, dass es auch FNABs unter Ultraschallkontrolle geben soll (genauso wie Stanzbiopsien unter Ultraschallkontrolle). Die Techniken müssten eigentlich sehr ähnlich sein, denke ich: Wer die Stanzbiopsie beherrscht und sich die nötigen zusätzlichen Geräte für die FNAB besorgt, könnte doch diese Technik (mit oder ohne Ultraschall) leicht lernen.
Wenn genügend Patienten danach fragen, nimmt die Zahl der Ärzte vielleicht zu, die diese Diagnostik machen.

Aber, wie gesagt, die wesentlich dringendere Baustelle ist aus meiner Sicht die Beratung von zehntausenden neuer Patienten jedes Jahr, bei denen erstmals Prostatakrebs gefunden wird und die eigentlich fast alle von den zusätzlichen Infos, die die DNA-Zytometrie liefert, profitieren könnten. Besonders gilt das für den wohl gar nicht so kleinen Teil der so genannten Low-Risk-Fälle.
Wenn sich hier etwas ändern soll, dann wären in erster Linie die vielen tausend in Deutschland niedergelassenen Urologen gefragt. Aber die machen vermutlich mehrheitlich weiterhin das, was sie gelernt haben und was sich in ihrer täglichen Praxis bewährt hat. DNA-Zytometrie gehört meistens nicht dazu.
Ein bisschen hoffe ich in dieser Beziehung auch auf die Selbsthilfegruppen und auf den BPS. Ein paar Beispiele dazu:
Auf der Seite http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...=82&Itemid=109 (das gehört zum Abschnitt "Grundlegene Informationen") wird erklärt, was die verschiedenen Gleason-Summen von 2 bis 10 bedeuten. Dass die Gleason-Summen von 2 bis 5 in der Praxis fast nie vorkommen und dass somit ein bestimmter Teil der Patienten, der in Wahrheit einen Prostatakrebs mit niedrigem Risiko hat, durch die Diagnose "Gleason 6" unnötigerweise massiv verunsichert wird (wenn der Arzt es diesen Patienten nicht richtig erklärt), steht da nicht.Diese Information kann man aber auf der Seite http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...291&Itemid=108 bekommen ("Schwerpunkt Diagnostik"). Dort wird auch auf die Möglichkeit hingewiesen, eine DNA-Zytometrie machen zu lassen. Ob das dort vor einem Jahr schon stand, weiß ich nicht, aber so ist es jedenfalls für die Patienten eine Hilfe.MfG
Stefan

----------


## Harro

*Zytologisches Gutachten*

Hallo lieber Schorschel,

inzwischen hat mir Prof. Böcking das Untersuchungsergebnis über seinen
privaten Scanner per E-Mail übermittelt. Den an unserer Runde beteiligten
FNAB-Freunden habe ich das Ergebnis auch per E-Mail übermittelt. Die Farbe ROT könnte also aktiv werden.
Ergänzend zu der in englischer Sprache verfaßten DNA-Image-Cytometry schrieb Prof. Böcking, daß das Ergebnis ja sehr erfreulich sei: DNA-peridiploid (Typ A nach Tribukait), allerdings mit einer gering erhöhten Wachstumsfraktion von 10% (Grenzwert für eine prognostisch noch bessere, geringe -Fraktion ist 10%)
Daraus würde er schließen, dass der Tumor seinerzeit strahlenempfindlich war. Die Zellen mit DNA-Gehalt von 2c dürften auch auf den Hormonentzug mit Wachstumsstop reagiert haben. Der bisherige sechsjährige Verlauf Ihrer Erkrankung passt gut zu diesem prognostischen relativ günstigen DNA-Verteilungsmuster.
In seinem Bericht an Prof. Bohrer, dem Direktor der Pathol. Klinik, Ludwigshafen, dem er die Stanzen zurücksandte, schreibt er wie folgt:
Nach enzymatischer Zellvereinzelung der Tumoranteile in den Stanzen Ab, Ac und Ad, Eichung mit 30 Fibrolasten und Messung von 419 Tumorzellen, zeigt sich eine größte peridiploide Stammlinie bei 2,11c mit einem Verdoppelungsgipfel im Bereich von 4c und eine erhöhte Proliferationsfraktion von 10%.
In sofern handelt es sich in diesem Falle um ein überwiegend peridiploides DNA-Verteilungsmuster Typ A nach Tribukait (1993) mit einer etwas erhöhten Proliferationsfraktion (10%)
In seinem Schreiben an mich schreibt Prof. Böcking dann auch, sehr gespannt zu sein auf das Ergebnis der DNA-Verteilung nach 7 Jahren teils mit wait and see, teils mit Hormon- und teils Strahlentherapie, wenn wir im nächsten Jahr die FNAB gemeinsam machen lassen.
Lieber Schorschel, ich freue mich auf das nun durch rot ergänzte Diagramm, das Du wohl heute präsentieren wirst.

*"Und der Tag kam, da das Risiko, in einer Blüte verschlossen zu bleiben, schmerzlicher wurde, als das Risiko einzugehen, zu erblühen"* (Anais Nin)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Paul-Peter

> Ergänzend zu der in englischer Sprache verfaßten DNA-Image-Cytometry schrieb Prof. Böcking, daß das Ergebnis ja sehr erfreulich sei: DNA-peridiploid (Typ A nach Tribukait), allerdings mit einer gering erhöhten Wachstumsfraktion von 10% (Grenzwert für eine prognostisch noch bessere, geringe -Fraktion ist 10%)
> Daraus würde er schließen, dass der Tumor seinerzeit strahlenempfindlich war. Die Zellen mit DNA-Gehalt von 2c dürften auch auf den Hormonentzug mit Wachstumsstop reagiert haben. Der bisherige sechsjährige Verlauf Ihrer Erkrankung passt gut zu diesem prognostischen relativ günstigen DNA-Verteilungsmuster.
> In seinem Bericht an Prof. Bohrer, dem Direktor der Pathol. Klinik, Ludwigshafen, dem er die Stanzen zurücksandte, schreibt er wie folgt:
> Nach enzymatischer Zellvereinzelung der Tumoranteile in den Stanzen Ab, Ac und Ad, Eichung mit 30 Fibrolasten und Messung von 419 Tumorzellen, zeigt sich eine größte peridiploide Stammlinie bei 2,11c mit einem Verdoppelungsgipfel im Bereich von 4c und eine erhöhte Proliferationsfraktion von 10%.
> In sofern handelt es sich in diesem Falle um ein überwiegend peridiploides DNA-Verteilungsmuster Typ A nach Tribukait (1993) mit einer etwas erhöhten Proliferationsfraktion (10%)
> In seinem Schreiben an mich schreibt Prof. Böcking dann auch, sehr gespannt zu sein auf das Ergebnis der DNA-Verteilung nach 7 Jahren teils mit wait and see, teils mit Hormon- und teils Strahlentherapie, wenn wir im nächsten Jahr die FNAB gemeinsam machen lassen.


Hallo Schorschel

Bin umgerechnet auf folgende Werte gekommen:

1,2...1
1,4...4
1,6...10
1,8...52
2,0...164
2,2...142
2,4...7
2,6...1
3,0...1
3,2...1
3,6...10
3,8...7
4,0...6
4,2...7
4,4...5
4,6...1

Abzüglich der on Top gezeichneten 30 Fibroblasten ergibt dies das Total von 419 Tumorzellen. Darf ich Dich bitten, diese Daten in unsere gemeinsame Matrix zu applizieren.

Vielen Dank und einen geruhsamen Sonntag.

LG-Paul-Peter

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Hutschi, hallo Paul!

Hier ist die gewünschte Grafik einschl. des nicht ganz so rot wie gewünschten *Hutschi*...





Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo, liebe FNAB-Kollegen!

Habe die Tabelle am "Schwanz" ein bisschen beschnitten, damit der Kernbereich etwas größer darstellbar ist. Außerdem ist unser Hutschi jetzt genauso rot wie gewünscht...





Einen schönen Sonntag allseits wünscht

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

*Zytometrie-Manhattan*

Hallo, lieber Schorschel, herzlichen Dank für die jetzt noch übersichtlichere
Präsentation. Ich war aber vorher schon so schlau, mir die Matrix von weiter oben anzuschauen, um die richtige Linie zu finden. Heißt das nun für den oberflächlichen Betrachter, daß Du, lieber Schorschel die ungünstigte Linienverteilung hast, und zwar gefolgt von mir?

*"Ich bin sehr vielen Menschen begegnet, die nicht abergläubisch sein wollen, aber nur ganz wenigen, die es nicht sind"*
(Johannes Müller, deutscher Schriftsteller)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> Heißt das nun für den oberflächlichen Betrachter, daß Du, lieber Schorschel die ungünstigte Linienverteilung hast, und zwar gefolgt von mir?


Hallo Hutschi,

das sehe ich nicht so. Ich überlasse es aber Kundigeren wie z.B. Reinardo, Deine Anmerkung zu kommentieren.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Harald,

Nein, Schorschel hat die günstigste Verteilung, da bei c=2,2 der höchste Peak von uns allen hat, und nach höheren Werten es keine auch keine kleinen Spitzen gibt. Schorschel hat die beste peridiploide Verteilung in der Grafik. Wenn Du Deine und meine Kurve vergleichst, dann bist Du bei c=2 etwas besser und bei c=4 bin ich maginal etwas schlechter. Diese kleinen Unterschiede haben Prof. Böcking aber veranlasst Dir noch peridiploide und mir peritetraploide Verteilung zu geben.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

wenn ich es richtig sehe, ist aber gerade der abgeschnittene Schwanz bis 8.2, für Reinardo und mich das Problem.

Schönene Abend, Hans

----------


## Anonymous1

...und ich würde die Farbe Lila begrüßen. Seine Daten:

2,3 c      5 Zellen
2,6 c  154 Zellen
2,8 c  116 Zellen
3,0 c     2 Zellen
3,8 c     1 Zelle
4,0 c     2 Zellen
4,2 c     3 Zellen
4,6 c     4 Zellen
4,8 c     7 Zellen

Gruß Dieter

PS: Über seine Teilnahme an dem 5-Sterne-Menü kann ich mich jedoch nicht äußern.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dieter,

es ist schon ein 6 Sternemenü. Von Interesse wäre eine DNA-Z mit x-Ploid oder schlimmer. DNA um die 2,5 rum ist ja langsam langweilig. Ein Vergleich für niedere Ploidie und eine zweite für Höhere wäre evtl. sinnvoll. Sonst wird es unübersichtlich, wenn es so weitergeht.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Sonst wird es unübersichtlich, wenn es so weitergeht.
> 
> Gruß Hans


Hallo Hans,

zu gegebener Zeit werde ich die Grafik einfach in mehrere Gruppen - je nach Wunsch der Beteiligten - aufteilen; das ist kein Problem, sondern geht dank Excel-Komfort in Minutenschnelle.

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> es ist schon ein 6 Sternemenü. Von Interesse wäre eine DNA-Z mit x-Ploid oder schlimmer. DNA um die 2,5 rum ist ja langsam langweilig. Ein Vergleich für niedere Ploidie und eine zweite für Höhere wäre evtl. sinnvoll. Sonst wird es unübersichtlich, wenn es so weitergeht.
> 
> Gruß Hans


Hallo lieber Hans,

hätte mich dazu auch noch persönlich geäußert. Aber wenn jetzt von anderer Seite auch noch meine Antworten übernommen werden....

Beste Grüße
Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Einfach darüber hinwegschauen*

Hallo, lieber Dieter, habe Dich schon vermißt. Aber jetzt doch bitte nicht gleich wieder so empfindsam sein. Ich habe auch schon mal vor dem, den man eigentlich gefragt hatte, geantwortet. Das ist doch im Eifer des sich ständig in Bewegung befindlichen Forums verständlich und sicher nicht geschehen, um Dich zu übergehen. Bist Du mit meiner Einschätzung einverstanden? Danke.

*"Schade, daß man Wein nicht streicheln kann"* (Von Kurt Tucholsky)
Hab ich eben in Mannheim beim Stadtbummel gelesen, aber man kann ihn trinken.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> ...und ich würde die Farbe Lila begrüßen. Seine Daten:


Leider hat sich Wolfgang aus Berlin auf meine Mail-Rückfrage nicht bei mir gemeldet. Ohne sein Einverständnis werde ich seine Daten nicht verwenden.

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

...Du hast eine sehr gute Prognose. Die Anteile bei 4,6 und 4,8 solltest Du auf keinen Fall unterschätzen und insbesonders bei hormonellen Aktionen genau und sorgfältig das beachten, was Böcking zu den "bad guys" gesagt hat.


Einen Einbau in die unübersichtliche Kurvengruppe kannst Du Dir schenken, denn es muss sowieso jedes einzelne Bild separat beurteilt werden. Außerdem stammen Deine Werte von Al-Abadi und müssten umformiert werden auf Böcking-System. Hierbei gibt es ohnehin schon Feehlerchenchen in diesem Thread.

Ich wünsche Dir noch ein langes Leben.

Sehr herzliche Grüße nach Berlin
Dieter

Nachtrag am 03.08.07: DNA-zytometrische Histogramme sehen oft sehr gleich aus. Feststellungen über mögliche Krankheitsverläufe sollten von damit vertrauten, erfahrenen Ärzten erfolgen. Dementsprechend habe ich diesen meinen Beitrag nachträglich von einer möglicherweise falschen Prognose bereinigt.
Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Welche Fehler*

Hallo Dieter, ich weiß, daß Du viel weißt, deshalb also meine Bitte, wenn schon - denn schon - Zitat *Dieter .*

Hierbei gibt es ohnehin schon Feehlerchenchen in diesem Thread.

Mach mich bitte schlau, und zwar einfach so. Wir können alle dazu lernen. Das funktioniert nur, wenn wir uns gegenseitig befruchten - blöde Formulierung, aber so sagt man wohl.

*"Erfahrung ist eine nützliche Sache. Leider macht man sie immer erst kurz nachdem man sie brauchte"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> Mach mich bitte schlau, und zwar einfach so


Lieber nicht, Hutschi, denn ich habe auch beim letzten Mal, als ich Dir das Zitieren beibringen sollte, (kläglich) versagt.

Über die Fehlerchen sollten wir hinwegsehen, denn in Kleinigkeiten wollten wir ja großzügiger sein und nicht wieder so empfindsam. Hoffentlich bist Du damit zufrieden, Danke.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Einverstanden*

Hallo Dieter, aber das mit dem Zitieren ist schon so lange her, daß ich es nur noch schwach in Erinnerung habe. Inzwischen habe ich fast meinen eigenen Stil gefunden, so wie Du Deinen immerwährenden Schlußspruch, der zudem noch einen Zweck erfüllt, hoffe ich doch. Aber nachdem ich inzwischen flügge geworden bin nach den damaligen ersten Flugversuchen, werde ich demnächst einen neuen Versuch starten, um nicht aus der Zitatenreihe zu tanzen. Zufrieden. Danke.

*"Planung bedeutet, den Zufall durch den Irrtum zu ersetzen"*
(Managerweisheit)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Knuts Geburtstag*

Hallo FNAB - Fans, erst heute früh erreichte mich wieder von Knut eine E-Mail mit schönen Fotos, aus der ich leider etwas verspätet entnehmen konnte, daß Knut Geburtstag hatte. Das war schon am 3.8.2007 der Fall. Die Forums-Administration hatte sicher pünktlich Geburtstagsgrüße unten abgedruckt. Man sollte da halt mal jeden Tag einen Blick drauf werfen. Ich konnte meine Glückwünsche dann leider erst heute morgen per E-Mail an Knut weiterleiten. Wegen noch fehlender PC-Fertigkeit war es mir aber leider nicht möglich, mich mit einer musikalischen Anlage zu revanchieren, so wie ich sie von Knut anläßlich meines Geburtstages aus Amerika bekommen hatte. Ich bin heute schon gespannt auf den Abschlußbericht von Knut, bevor er die Heimreise antritt.

*"Das Einzige, was mich je entmutigt, ist der Gedanke an die vielen Dinge, die ich gern tun möchte und die wenige Zeit, die ich dafür habe"*
(Thomas A. Edison)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## MarkusM

Hallo, 
  ich habe jetzt die DNA-Z meiner Tumorzellen von Prof. Dr. Böcking erhalten. Leider entspricht das Ergebnis, wie zu erwarten war, dem Gleasonscore 9, ergänzt aber die schon vorhandenen und weitgehend ähnlichen Auswertungen um eine multiploide (wie mal von HansiB gewünscht). 
  Ich kann die Grafik nicht in dem Text darstellen, die Verteilung in ganzzahligen Schritten sieht wie folgt aus :

  2c:        6
  3c:        57
  4c:        41
  5c:        155
  6c:        126
  7c:        1
  8c:        4
  9c:        4
  10c:      4
  11c:      3
  12c:      4

  Prof. Dr. Böcking schreibt dazu :
   und Messung von 404 Tumorzellen zeigt sich eine abnorme DNA- Verteilung mit fehlender Stammlinie bei 2c sowie Stammlinien bei 3c, 4c, 5c und 6c.
  Damit liegt eine multiploide DNA- Verteilung (Typ D nach Tribukait) vor.

  Falls das jemand in die schon vorhandene Grafik einzeichnen will könnte ich auch die genaue Verteilung (in 0,2 er Schritten) der Zellen liefern, die Farbe schwarz würde sich dann wohl anbieten.

  Meine weitere Therapie denke ich mir folgendermaßen:
  Ab Anfang Oktober Bestrahlung der Prostataloge und des Lymphabflusses, Weiterführung der DHB, die bisher trotzdem gut anspricht (PSA 0,11 ng/ml, Testo 0,2 ng/ml) bis zum Ende der Bestrahlung, voraussichtlich im Dezember 2007. Danach beenden der Hormonblockade und schauen was passiert. 
Mit dann ca 7 Monaten DHB, der leichten Chemo und der Bestrahlung könnte vielleicht eine gewisse Zeit Ruhe einkehren. Da die Bestrahlung  noch 1,5 Jahre nachwirkt (d.h. Tumorzellen absterben können) wäre zum Ende 2008 eine FNAB erforderlich um zu sehen wie die Therapie gewirkt hat.

  Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn ich zu dieser Vorgehensweise eure Meinungen/Vorschläge erhalten würde.


herzliche Grüße
Markus

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Markus,

es tut mir leid, dass die Grafik nicht Dein einziges Problem ist, denn dann könnte ich Dir leicht helfen. Aber da, wo bei günstiger peridiploider DNA-Verteilung ein großer Balken sein sollte (gelb symbolisiert), ist bei Dir leider nichts, das ist nicht gut.



Du hast es selbst richtig gesagt, dass der hohe Gleasonwert durch die DNAZ bestätigt ist. Dein Ansprechen auf ADT ist auf jeden Fall gut, bestimmt kein Fehler die low-dose-Taxotere-Behandlung. Welche Methode ist geplant bei der Bestrahlung? Wie hoch war der Tumoranteil in den 5 positiven Stanzen?

Viel Glück und Zuversicht!
Dieter

----------


## MarkusM

Hallo Dieter,
danke für die Grafik. 
Von den 6 Stanzen waren 3 positiv (Profil wird korrigiert) mit 80% in E1 und E2 und  60% in E3.
Das Planungsgespräch zur Bestrahlung ist Ende September, dann mehr.
Gruß
Markus

----------


## Hans-W.

> Meine weitere Therapie denke ich mir folgendermaßen:
> Ab Anfang Oktober Bestrahlung der Prostataloge und des Lymphabflusses, Weiterführung der DHB, die bisher trotzdem gut anspricht (PSA 0,11 ng/ml, Testo 0,2 ng/ml) bis zum Ende der Bestrahlung, voraussichtlich im Dezember 2007. Danach beenden der Hormonblockade und schauen was passiert. 
> 
> Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn ich zu dieser Vorgehensweise eure Meinungen/Vorschläge erhalten würde.
> Markus


Hallo Markus,

ich möchte nur ergänzend sagen, dass es wahrscheinlich sinnvoll sein wird, die Hormonblockade nicht nur während, sondern auch nach der Bestrahlung eine Weile fortzusetzen weil dies weiterhin eine günstige Auswirkung auf die Behandlung hat. Man könnte von einer DHB ev. auf eine 2HB oder 1HB reduzieren.

Alles Gute,
Hans-W.

----------


## MarkusM

Danke  Hans-W.,
du sprichst genau eines meiner Probleme an. Ende November ist die 2. Eligard- Spritze zu Ende, und verm. auch die Bestrahlungen.

*Die Frage ist ob bei meiner DNA- Verteilung eine HB noch Sinn macht* .

Auch Prof. Böcking ist für die HB zumindest bis Ende Bestrahlung. Wenn es stimmt dass die Wirkung der Bestrahlung noch ca 1,5 Jahre andauert könnte es schon Sinn machen die HB weiterzuführen. Aber was ist dann sinnvoll, HB1,HB2 oder DHB ?
Ich werde das auch mit meinem Uro diskutieren (hat z.Z. Urlaub), erhoffe mir aber aus dem Forum Antworten.

Grüße
Markus

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Markus,
ob dein Uro das alleine beurteilen kann? Ich habe eine IMRT gemacht und bei mir wurde empfohlen, wegen meiner schlechten Ausgangsposition aPSA 272, GS 4+5(9) (siehe Profil für mehr Infos) eine 2HB weiter zu machen. Ich hatte mich für die Bestrahlung entschieden weil meine 2HB nicht mehr wirkte (PSA bei Beginn der Bestrahlung 10ng/ml). Alle Voraussetzungen für die IMRT waren erfüllt (keine Erkennbaren Metastasen, etc.) In ca. 2 Monaten nach der Bestrahlung fiel mein PSA auf 1ng/ml. Ein Bekannter von mir, der mit wesentlich niedrigerem PSA in die IMRT ging, braucht nur noch Casodex 50ng/ml nach der Bestrahlung als Sicherheitsschutz.
Ich hatte übrigens ein relativ stark abweichendes DNABZ Ergebnis in Vergleich zu meinem Gleason Wert (Type B: Tetraploid aneuploid und in einer 2ten Untersuchen Type C: Nontetraploid aneuploid). Die 2te Untersuchung weil ich festgestellt hatte, dass nur ein Teil der Gewebeproben vom Pathologen nach Düsseldorf geschickt wurde. Ich hatte schlimmeres erwartet und kann bis heute nicht verstehen, warum das so ist. Es erklärt ev. wieso ich im Vergleich zu anderen in gleicher GS/PSA Ausgangssituation relativ gut drauf bin.
Grüße,
Hans-W.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> danke für die Grafik. 
> Von den 6 Stanzen waren 3 positiv (Profil wird korrigiert) mit 80% in E1 und E2 und  60% in E3.
> Das Planungsgespräch zur Bestrahlung ist Ende September, dann mehr.
> Gruß
> Markus


Hallo Markus,

auch wenn nicht wie zuerst angeben 5, sondern nur 3 Stanzen befallen sind, so hast Du dennoch hohen Tumoranteil in diesen, also auch kein kleines Tumorvolumen. 

Unter Beachtung der bereits nachgewiesenen Metastasierung würde ich sehr kritisch hinterfragen, welche Verbesserungen von Bestrahlungen möglicherweise erwartet werden können und diese mit den möglichen Nebenwirkungen abwägen. Hängt wohl auch von der Mentalität jedes Einzelnen ab, ich persönlich wäre bei dieser Sache sehr kritisch. Eine andere Sache sind rein palliative Bestrahlungen.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Anonymous1

> Danke  Hans-W.,
> du sprichst genau eines meiner Probleme an. Ende November ist die 2. Eligard- Spritze zu Ende, und verm. auch die Bestrahlungen.
> 
> *Die Frage ist ob bei meiner DNA- Verteilung eine HB noch Sinn macht* .
> 
> Auch Prof. Böcking ist für die HB zumindest bis Ende Bestrahlung. Wenn es stimmt dass die Wirkung der Bestrahlung noch ca 1,5 Jahre andauert könnte es schon Sinn machen die HB weiterzuführen. Aber was ist dann sinnvoll, HB1,HB2 oder DHB ?
> Ich werde das auch mit meinem Uro diskutieren (hat z.Z. Urlaub), erhoffe mir aber aus dem Forum Antworten.
> 
> Grüße
> Markus


Hallo Markus,

*Selbstverständlich musst Du dem Tumorwachstum hormonell entgegenwirken!

*Wenn Böcking bei DNA-Verteilungsmustern kritisch gegenüber HB's ist, so sind das lediglich die DNA-Verteilungen Grad I und Grad II. Bei "Peridiploidie", weil hier auch WW reichen könnte, bei "Peritetraploidie", weil hier die wenig differenzierten Grad II-Anteile durch die HB einen Wachstumsvorteil erhalten.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Markus,

trotz Deiner ungünstigen Diagnose spricht die Hormonblockade sehr gut an, und es ist sicherlich in Deinem Fall die richtige Entscheidung noch ergänzend eine Strahlentherapie vorzunehmen. Ich konnte nun aus Deinem Beitrag wie auch Profil nicht entnehmen, ob Deine DNA aus Deiner Stanzbiopsie, einer zurückliegenden FNAB oder von einer neuen aktuellen FNAB gewonnen wurde. Wie Du weißt, haben wir uns im Forum zu einer Gruppe Gleichgesinnter zusammengefunden, um die  hervorragenden Möglichkeiten der DNA über FNAB-Gewinnung als Therapiemonitoring aufzuzeigen. Unter dieser Prämisse würde ich, abhängig aus welchem Material Deine DNA gewonnen wurde, wie folgt verfahren:

1. Die DNA stammt aus Untersuchungen vor Beginn Deiner Hormonblockade. In diesem Fall würde ich nun vor Beginn der Bestrahlung eine FNAB machen lassen, um den Therapieerfolg der Hormonblockade zu dokumentieren. Es sollte ein Zusammenrücken der einzelnen c Linien zu tieferen Werten aufgrund des PSA-Abfalls stattgefunden haben.

2. Sollte die dargestellte DNA-Verteilung aus einer aktuellen FNAB stammen, so sollte nachträglich die DNA aus dem Material Deiner Stanzbiopsie bestimmt werden. Diese Verteilung müsste dann noch mehr auseinander gezogen sein, und es wäre dann wieder der Therapieeinfluss der Hormonblockade feststellbar.

3. Sechs Monate nach Beendigung der Bestrahlungstherapie- ich mache es auch so und werde im März eine FNAB durchführen- wieder eine FNAB machen lassen und bei positiver Wirkung der Strahlentherapie sollte eine weitere Verteilungskonzentration zu tieferen c-Linien stattgefunden haben.

4. Sollte, was bei Deiner ungünstigen Verteilung denkbar ist, nach Therapie-Ende eine einzelne oder mehrere kräftige Stammlinien bei höheren c-Werten erhalten bleiben, so sollte dies zum Anlass genommen werden, über eine weitere Therapie aus dem Bereich fortgeschrittener PK nachzudenken, um diesen Teil des PKs in seinen Anfängen zu attackieren und nicht erst, wenn er groß und auffällig geworden ist.

Lieber Markus, ich bin kein Mediziner, aber ich würde so vorgehen aufgrund meiner Interpretation von wissenschaftlichen Veröffentlichungen über die DNA insbesondere aus den Bremer Symposiumsberichten 2005, auf die Reinardo ja immer wieder hinweist.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## MarkusM

Vielen Dank Dieter und Knut für eure Beiträge, 

meine DNA stammt aus Proben vom Juni dieses Jahres, also zum Beginn der HB. Ich werde Anfang oder Mitte 2008 eine weitere FNAB und DNA-Z machen und hoffe natürlich einen Erfolg der bis dahin durchgeführten Therapien wie du, Knut,  ihn skizziert hast, zu sehen. Weítere Therapien "aus dem Bereich fortgeschrittener PK" werden mir wohl trotzdem nicht erspart bleiben. 
Über den weiteren Ablauf der HB, vor allem Ende bzw. Pause bin ich mir noch nicht im Klaren. Reicht bei meiner DNA- Verteilung nicht eine HB1? 
Die paar "good guys" um 2c sind doch wohl die Einzigen die sich durch eine HB noch beeindrucken lassen. Andererseits wird eine HB Kombination mit Bestrahlung, die ich machen werde, empfohlen.

Grüße
Markus

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Markus,

Ich habe mir noch einmal Dein Profil angesehen und dazu einige Fragen:

1. Mai 2007 wurde Stanzbiopsie gemacht.

2. Dann hast Du als erste Maßnahme eine 2HB gemacht. Wann hast Du mit dieser begonnen?

3. Dann wurde eine TURP gemacht bekommen. Wann war dies?

4. Du hast dann eine DNA bestimmen lassen. Welches Material wurde hierfür verwendet? Von der Stanzbiopsie, von der TURP oder hast Du extra eine FNAB machen lassen?

Ich wäre Dir dankbar, wenn Du mir diese Angaben noch machen könntest, um den zeitlichen Ablauf auf die Ergebnisse berücksichtigen zu können.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## MarkusM

Hallo Knut, 
tut mir leid dass meine Angaben im Profil zu wenig exakt sind. 
Zu deinen Fragen : 
2. die 2HB begann am 15.5. , 3HB ab 12.6.
3. die TURP war am 18.6. 
4. es wurde das Material der TURP verwendet. 

Ich werde mein Profil ergänzen. 
Grüße Markus

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Markus,

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Dein PSA=56 nehme ich an, war der Auslöser für die Stanzbiopsie. Gibt es auch noch eine PSA-Messung von Mitte Juni?

Gruß Knut.

----------


## MarkusM

nein, es gibt nur die im Profil genannten, die nächsten Werte gibts im Oktober.
Gruß
Markus

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Markus,

Nachdem ich nun Deine Daten in korrekter Zeitfolge vorliegen habe, möchte ich Dir meine Gedanken/Überlegungen darlegen. Erstaunlich ist, dass Du in zwei Monaten mit einem Monat 2HB und dann einem Monat DHB von PSA 50 auf 0,11 abgefallen bist. Ein Teil davon geht sicherlich auf das Konto der TURB, wobei mir hierzu jede Erfahrung fehlt. Vielleicht kann Dieter mit seiner großen Erfahrung etwas dazu sagen bzw. eine Schätzung liefern. Da bei Dir die Hormonblockade so gut anspricht und nachweislich Metastasen vorliegen, muss man Dieters Einwand, wozu dann noch Bestrahlung dienen soll, sehr Ernst nehmen, und Du solltest im nächsten Gespräch mit Deinem Urologen Dir genau aufzeigen lassen, was mit der Bestrahlung erreicht werden soll. Wenn Du Dich für Bestrahlung entscheidest, dann würde ich auf IMRT bestehen, um das Risiko der unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen zu minimieren auch besonders unter dem Aspekt Deines relativ jungen Alters.
Da Du mit der erstellten DNA und angekündigter FNAB mit neuer DNA Dein Interesse an dieser Therapieüberwachung zeigst, möchte ich Dir nachstehend die Möglichkeiten detaillierter erläutern und wie diese genutzt werden sollten.

1. Bei Deinem schnellen PSA-Abfall dürfte auch schon die DNA vom Juni geschönt sein, so dass als Ausgangsreferenz die DNA von Deiner Stanzbiopsie herangezogen werden sollte. Ich werde Paul bitten, bei Prof. Böcking nachzufragen, ob er diese im Rahmen unserer Gruppenaktivität erstellen würde.

2. Sobald Du Deinen PSA-Nadir erreicht hast, solltest Du dann eine FNAB mit DNA machen lassen. Daraus kannst Du dann ersehen im Vergleich zur Referenz-DNA, ob alle Stammlinien auf die Hormonblockade angesprochen haben, d.h. eine Verschiebung und Konzentration zu niedrigeren c-Werten erfolgt ist. Haben alle Stammlinien auf die Hormonblockade angesprochen, dann solltest Du sehr genau hinterfragen, was dann zusätzlich mit der Bestrahlung erreicht werden soll. In Deinem Alter muss Du auch die Gefahr des Sekundärkrebses, ausgelöst durch die Bestrahlung, berücksichtigen und in Deine Überlegungen einbeziehen.

3. Sollte eine- voraussichtlich die höchste- Stammlinie nicht auf die Hormonbehandlung angesprochen haben, dann durch einen Fachmann zuerst klären lassen, ob ein Ansprechen dieser Stammlinie auf Bestrahlung zu erwarten ist. Auf jeden Fall vor dem Bestrahlen eine FNAB mit DNA durchführen, um dann auch später den Erfolg kontrollieren zu können.
Zusammengefasst ist mein Anraten nicht ab und zu eine FNAB zu machen, sonders diese gezielt in Einklang mit den Therapieschritten durchzuführen, um so zu einer Erfolgskontrolle, einem Therapiemonitoring zu kommen.

Gruß Knut.


P.S. Ich bitte die etwas verzögerte Antwort zu entschuldigen, aber nach meiner Rückkehr aus Loma Linda bin ich mit diversen technischen Problemen auf unserem Anwesen in Spanien konfrontiert.

----------


## Anonymous1

> .... Ein Teil davon geht sicherlich auf das Konto der TURB ....


Hallo Knut,

eine Schätzung wage ich nicht, wieviel die TURP beiträgt. Denn diese wäre immer falsch und selbst eine richtige Schätzung würde uns ja nicht weiterbringen mit den Überlegungen zur Hilfe. Markus sollte sich wirklich, so wie bereits von uns empfohlen, genau erläutern lassen, was mit der Bestrahlung erreicht werden soll. Meine Devise für die HB ist: Zeit gewinnen so viel wie möglich oder anders: den Zeitpunkt, an dem die Tumorzellen hormontaub werden, so weit wie möglich nach hinten zu manipulieren. Sobald man keine kurativen Ansätze mehr hat, bleibt dafür nichts anderes übrig, als mit hormonellen und  zytostatischen Medikamenten entgegenzuwirken und halt eben auch krebsfördernde Lebensumstände zu meiden.

Falls nicht schon geschehen, möchte ich noch empfehlen, mit dem Urologen das Thema Zometa zu besprechen.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## MarkusM

Hallo Knut und Dieter,

ich bin euch wirklich sehr dankbar dass ihr euch mit meinem Fall so eingehend befasst. Das tut gut und hilft mir sehr, weil ich bisher nur beim Urologen bin und noch keinen Onkologen habe. 
Die vom Uro vogeschlagene (palliative) Bestrahlung wird in einem Planungsgespräch beim Strahlentherapeuten Ende September Konkretisiert. Ich neige dazu wegen des guten Ansprechens der HB mit der Bestrahlung zu warten bis der PSA- Wert zu steigen beginnnt. 
Dazu eine Frage : Besteht in meiner Lage nicht die Gefahr dass der PSA alleine nicht ausreicht eine Progression zu bemerken? 
Ich habe beim Uro noch den CGA- Wert bestimmen lassen (89 ng/ml), dieser soll in seiner zeitlichen Entwicklung eine Aussage über Strahlen- und Hormonresistenz ermöglichen. 
Zur DNA meine ich dass die jetzt vorliegende als Ausgangswert genügt, die darin enthaltenen 4 Wochen 2HB dürften keinen allzugroßen Effekt gehabt haben. Die von dir Knut, unter 2. genannte Vorgehensweise wird wohl die derzeit beste Alternative sein. Ich gewinne damit noch etwas Zeit und habe nach einer weiteren DNA mittels FNAB eine gute Ausgangsbasis für die Entscheidung RT ja oder nein. 
Auch deinem Punkt 3 kann ich voll zustimmen. Ich möchte aber auch daran erinnern dass Prof. Böcking im Gespräch über meine DNA-Z die baldige RT befürwortet hat. Die RT ist bei Dr. Wuttge in München vorgesehen, ob die auch IMRT machen weiss ich nicht. 
zu Zometa : ich bekomme es alle 4 Wochen beim Uro, es läuft in weniger als 10 min durch, ohne jede Nebenwirkung.

Herzliche Grüße 
Markus 

PS : Bitte nicht entschuldigen für "ein paar Tage Verzögerung", ich bin wirklich sehr dankbar für solche fundierten Hilfen.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Knut.  Zitat:

"4. Sollte, was bei Deiner ungünstigen Verteilung denkbar ist, nach Therapie-Ende eine einzelne oder mehrere kräftige Stammlinien bei höheren c-Werten erhalten bleiben, so sollte dies zum Anlass genommen werden, über eine weitere Therapie aus dem Bereich fortgeschrittener PK nachzudenken, um diesen Teil des PKs in seinen Anfängen zu attackieren und nicht erst, wenn er groß und auffällig geworden ist."

Was meinst Du damit? Als ich vor einiger Zeit bei meinem Urologen über Möglichkeiten einer frühen Chemotherapie sprechen wollte, verliess er das Zimmer (könnte auch einen anderen Grund gehabt haben). Das ist genau der Wegepunkt, von wo an man die Ratschäge von Leibowitz nicht mehr umsetzen kann. 

Übrigens: Ende September fliege ich nach Spanien, wo ich mich nach  mehreren Vermietungen wohl auch "mit diversen technischen Problemen konfrontiert" sehen werde. Lenkt aber ab vom Prostatakrebs.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Reinardo,

Ich meine es genauso, wie gesagt. Meine Vorstellung ist, die DNA als aktives Therapiesteuerinstrument einzusetzen, wie es Dr. Al-Abadi in seinem Beitrag anläßlich des Bremer Symposium 2005 aufgezeigt hat. Dies bedeutet im vorliegenden Fall, sich nicht am "schönen Balkendiagramm" zu erfreuen, sondern daraus die Rückschlüsse auf die eigene Therapie aktiv zu ziehen also in meinem Beispiel, eine frühe Chemo oder Ähnliches zu machen. Es ist klar, dass ich mir dazu auch den richtigen aufgeschlossenen Arzt suchen muss. Der große Vorteil der DNA ist, dass ich frühzeitig erkenne, wohin der Zug fährt. Ich kann mit den Erkenntnissen aus der DNA agieren und bin nicht verdammt nur zu reagieren. 

Gruß Knut.

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Reinardo,
bist Du der Empfehlung von Dr. Al-Abadi eine Hormontherapie zu machen gefolgt? Ich sehe dabei einen gewissen Widerspruch zwischen den Beiträgen von Prof. Böcking und Tribukait, die bei einer diploiden Verteilung keine Verlängerung der Überlebenszeit zwischen einem unbehandeltem und einem behandelten Tumor im Verlauf von 15 Jahren festgestellt haben. Hinzu kommt das Risiko, dass bei evtl. vorhandenen tetraploiden Anteilen sich die Malignität erhöhen könnte. Ob der Tumor unbehandelt bedrohlich wächst mit einer damit sich ergebenden Erhöhung der Magnilität halte ich für fraglich. Interessant wäre wie Prof Böcking die empfohlene Ht beurteilt.
Herzlichen Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## Paul-Peter

> ....Interessant wäre wie Prof Böcking die empfohlene Ht beurteilt.


Hallo Jürgen

In Absprache mit Reinardo, und weil ich die Ehre habe, die Aktion FNAB -DNA-Bildzytometrie vom März 2008 in Hamburg zu koordinieren, kann ich wie folgt rapportieren.

Prof. Böcking wird sich auf Basis von Reinardo's Krankengeschichte sowie der beiden vorliegenden DNA-Bildzytometrie Analysen von 2001 und 2007 vertieft und detailliert zu diesem Verlauf äussern.

Dabei werden die beiden Verlaufs-Kurven von Schorschel auf einer Matrix aufbereitet werden und gleichzeitig, zum allgemeinem Verständnis, ebenfalls zusätzlich die beiden Histogramme im Forum publiziert werden.

Im März 2008 wird Herr Prof. Böcking diese Verlaufsanalysen bei weiteren 6 Forumsmitglieder vornehmen. 

Damit soll an konkreten Fallbeispielen aufgezeigt werden, wie wichtig die FNAB für eine unverzichtbare Verlaufskontrolle einer einmal gewählten Therapie eingesetzt werden kann.

LG-Paul-Peter

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Paul Peter,
bis März ist ja noch eine ganze Weile hin und ich vermute, dass Reinardo die empfohlene HT schon praktiziert.
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass hinsichtlich der Anwendung der HT Prof. Böcking und Dr. Al-Abadi verschiedene Auffassungen haben. Vielleicht ergibt das Treffen im März hierzu noch einige Erkenntnisse.
In der GEK Broschüre Bd. 41 auf Seite 108 in der ersten Zeile müßte es m.E. zytologischer Malignitätsgrad 1 statt 2 heißen.
 Gruß  Jürgen

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Jürgen. Die Dinge sind noch im Fluss. So schnell mache ich nichts, bin 6 Jahre lang gut gefahren und hoffe, dass es möglichst lange so weiter geht.
Am Donnerstag werde ich mit meinem Urologen sprechen. Dr. Al-Abadi rät mir zu einer intermittierenden Hormontherapie, jedoch nur ADT1, um das Wachstum zu bremsen. Professor Böcking sprach von der Notwendigkeit einer Bestrahlung, letzteres aber wohl in der Erwartung, dass ich noch eine kurative Lösung anstreben würde.
Jedenfalls bin ich froh, dass ich dank DNA-Analyse aus der Stanzbiopsie 2001 und der im Mai gemachten FNAB  mit DNA jetzt weiss, welche Entwicklung mein Krebs geenommen hat, so dass ich die Möglichkeit habe, etwas zu unternehmen. Die Entwicklung descPSA-Wertes von <0,1 ab Ende der DHB bis  jetzt zu 6,09  (unter Proscar) war so beunruhigend ja nicht.
gruss, Reinardo

----------


## ruggero1

Paul-Peter schrieb: "...und weil ich die Ehre habe, die Aktion FNAB -DNA-Bildzytometrie vom März 2008 in Hamburg zu koordinieren..."

... und ich melde mich schon jetzt mit der Bitte um Einladung dazu, weil ich auch eine diploide Zellkernverteilung habe, allerdings mit steigenden PSA-Werten. Die gehe ich im Moment mit einer achtwöchigen Flutamit-Einnahme an; mal schauen, wie das Ergebnis sein wird...

Ruggero

----------


## Paul-Peter

> ... und ich melde mich schon jetzt mit der Bitte um Einladung dazu, weil ich auch eine diploide Zellkernverteilung habe, allerdings mit steigenden PSA-Werten. Die gehe ich im Moment mit einer achtwöchigen Flutamit-Einnahme an; mal schauen, wie das Ergebnis sein wird...


Hallo Ruggero

Prof. Böcking hat sich in den Vorabklärungen freundlicherweise bereit erklärt, die Auswertungen der Analysen an 6 Patienten vorzunehmen. Er wird sich aus diesem Grund auch persönlich im März 2008 nach Hamburg bemühen. 

Allerdings hat er wegen seiner beruflichen Belastung von Anfang an darauf hingewiesen, dass ein Ausbau der Gruppe auf andere Weise gelöst werden müsste.

Ein Teil der involvierten Patienten wird sich übernächstes Wochenende in Heidelberg treffen. Dabei werden wir auch darüber diskutieren, wie man in Zukunft einen solchen Service auf- und ausbauen könnte.

LG-Paul-Peter

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Jürgen,

ich war nun heute beim Urologen und habe meinen letzten PSA-Wert von 5,89 mitgeteilt bekommen. Ich war hocherfreut, weil ich mich nach den ungünstigen Prognosen aus den DNA-Analysen innerlich auf eine intermittierende ADT-1 Hormontherapie eingestellt hatte, wie Dr. Aöl-Abadi sie mir empfohlen hatte.
 Nachdem mein PSA-Wert von einem im Januar gemessenen Höchsstand von 6,27 auf 6,09 im Mai nun weiter auf 5,89 gefallen ist, werde ich aber bis auf weiteres weiter gar nichts machen.  Im März 2008 ist im Rahmen einer Gruppeninitiative dann eine weitere Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie bei Dr. Bliemeister mit DNA-Analyse durch  Professor Böcking geplant, und dann werden wir sehen, ob die Biologie meines Krebses weiter sich verschlechtert hat oder gleich geblieben ist.

Ich führe diesen Stillstand bzw. leichten Rückgang in meiner PSA-Entwicklung ausschliesslich auf die Einnahme von tgl. 1 Esslöffel Granatapfel-Elixier zurück, da ich seit Anfang des Jahres an meiner Medikation sonst nichts verändert habe.

Gott sei Dank brauchte ich mich mit meinem Urologen nicht gross auseinanderzusetzen. Er sagte: "Wenn Sie mein Vater wären, würde ich Ihnen raten, ausser regelmässiger PSA-Messung nichts zu machen". 
Er praktiziert in Berlin-Wannsee, einer besten Wohngegenden  Berlins und ist wohl viele privat zahlende Klietel gewohnt, die  sorgsam beraten werden wollen. Ich muss zwar quer durch  Berlin fahren, komme  dadurch  aber  unbeabsichtigt als Kassenpatient bei der Beratung in den Genuss eines Prominenten-Bonusses.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Vielleicht ist es ja schon aufgefallen, dass in den letzten Tagen meine Beiträge im Forum sich überwiegend mit den Möglichkeiten der DNA als Entscheidungshilfe und Therapiemonitoring befassten. Vor einem Jahr habe ich mit PET-Cholin- Ein Erfahrungsbericht im Forum meine aktive Laufbahn eingeleitet. Vor einem Jahr war dies Verfahren im Forum kein Thema, nahezu unbekannt. Heute wird jede Woche dies Verfahren entweder empfohlen, oder es werden die Möglichkeiten diskutiert, oder es wird berichtet, welche Untersuchungsergebnisse mit diesem Verfahren ermittelt wurden. Innerhalb eines Jahres hat sich das PET-Cholin-CT als ein wichtiges Diagnoseverfahren etabliert.
Das Ziel ist es, die DNA zusammen mit der FNAB in noch kürzerer Zeit im Forum populär zu machen, da die DNA noch viel mehr als das PET-Cholin bietet. Die DNA gibt sehr differenzierten Aufschluss über den Tumor, über seine Gefährlichkeit, seine Aggressivität. Sie gibt eine Entscheidungshilfe für die Therapiewahl und ist ein hervorragendes Instrument zum Therapiemonitoring. Wenn laufende Großstudien in Zwischenergebnissen davon sprechen, dass über 40 % der Betroffenen übertherapiert werden, und wenn, wie aktuell Günther von der PCRI in LA berichtet, dies auch dort ein großes Thema war, und man davon sprach, dass 48 % der Patienten keiner Behandlung bedurft hätten, dann lässt dies ahnen, welche große Bedeutung zukünftig WW bekommen wird. Günter berichtete weiter, dass als Gefahr und als Problem gesehen werden, wie die laufende Überwachung zu machen ist bzw. wie erkannt werden soll, welche Patienten keiner Behandlung bedürfen.

*Wir haben dies Verfahren, nämlich die DNA zusammen mit der FNAB!

*Im nachfolgenden Beitrag- dieser erscheint in Kürze- geben Prof. Böcking und Dr. Bliemeister eine Analyse der DNA-Entwicklung unseres Forumskollegen Reinardo und erläutern die Möglichkeiten dieses Verfahrens. Wie weiter bekannt, werden wir als Gruppe im März des kommenden Jahres eine FNAB mit DNA durchführen, um in Praxis das Therapiemonitoring für unterschiedliche Therapien aufzuzeigen.  Aber schon heute sollte für die Langzeittherapien wie  WW und DHB ein Therapiemonitoring mittels FNAB und DNA zum Standard werden.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Knut,

deine Beiträge in Ehren und Vorstellungen wie und was gemacht und durchgeführt werden soll od. sollte aber, ist alles in bester Ordnung wenn man in der 1. Liga der sozialen Absicherung spielen darf.

In der 2. oder gar der 3. Liega, da sieht die Welt sehr düster aus, da liegt LA in eine femden Welt und kann nur davon träumen und selbst die eigendlich doch so nahe liegende PET/CT oder andere spezielle Untersuchungen und Behandlungen lassen sehr zu wünschen übrig mit der Erstattung der Kosten!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Helmut,

Ich habe in meinem Beitrag nicht die Protonentherapie empfohlen sondern DNA über FNAB. Letztere sind kostengünstige Untersuchungen, die auch von den gesetzlichen Kassen vergütet werden. LA habe ich nicht wegen meiner Therapie angeführt, sondern weil Günter über die ja auch im BPS und Forum als sehr wichtig angesehene Tagung in LA aktuell von dort berichtet hat.
Ich bin Dir dankbar für Deinen Einwurf, da ich nun auch noch den günstigen Kostenaspekt dieses Therapiemonitoring hervorheben kann.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Schorschel

Liebe Mitstreiter!

Wie von Knut bereits angekündigt, möchte ich mit Einverständnis von Reinardo heute zwei Berichte ins Forum stellen. Zum Einen ist das eine von Reinardo verfasste Kurzversion seiner PK-Historie, die mit den Ergebnissen seiner beiden DNA-Analysen (2001 und 2007) endet. Zum Anderen ist es eine ausführliche Stellungnahme der Herren Prof. Dr. Böcking und Dr. Bliemeister zur DNA-Entwicklung von Reinardo. Als Drittes findet Ihr (zwischen den beiden genannten Berichten) eine Grafik mit den Zytometrie-Ergebnissen 2001 und 2007 von Reinardo.

Wir von Knut erwähnt, werden ja im März 2008 weitere Mitstreiter zusammen mit den beiden genannten Ärzten FNABs durchführen und die DNA-Analyse mit früher gemachten Analysen vergleichen. Sowohl FNAB, als auch DNA-Zytometrie sind kostengünstige Verfahren, die z.T. bereits von den Kassen erstattet werden. Darüber hinaus können sie einem nicht gerade kleinen Prozentsatz von PK-Neudiagnostizierten eine nicht erforderliche, nebenwirkungsträchtige und alles andere als vergnügungssteuerpflichtige Behandlung komplett ersparen. 

Herzliche Grüße aus Wiesbaden

Schorschel


 
*Bericht 1: PK-Historie Reinardo*

Alter: 75 Jahre 

Diagnose: Oktober/November 2001 mit PSA = 8,9 und Gleason 2+3 = 5

Therapie: Dreifache Hormonblockade nach Protokoll Leibowitz

Medikamente: Flutamid, Zoladex, Proscar

Laborwerte: Ab April 2002 PSA < 0,1

März 2003 Ende DHB
Ab April 2004 bis Januar 2007: Anstieg PSA bis auf 6,27

Mai 2007: PSA = 6,09

Testosteron: am 22.9.2004 7,39 (libre) und 3,56 (E.I.A.)

Alkalische Phosphatase (September 2004): 110 U/l

Knochen-Szintigramme 2002 und im Mai 2007: ohne Befund


DNA-Analysen: nach Stanzbiopsie 2001: 
Übergangsform zwischen peridiploid und peritetraploid

nach FNAB Mai 2007: 
Übergangsform zwischen peritetraploid und x-ploid

*Und hier nun die Grafik:*




 
*Bereicht 2: Stellungnahme Böcking/Bliemeister*

DNA-Zytometrie zum Therapiemonitoring des Prostatakarzinoms*>*  
Vergleich eines DNA-Histogramms aus Stanzbiopsien des Prostatakarzinoms von Reinardo, geb. 1932 von 2001 mit demjenigen aus einer Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie (FNAB) vom 24.05.2007:
 
Im Jahr 2001 finden sich noch 95,4 % der Tumorzellen mit einem annähernd normalen DNA-Gehalt um 2c, 4,7 % mit einem DNA-Gehalt von etwa 4c und nur eine Zelle bei 7c. Das entspricht überwiegend einer prognostisch günstigen peridiploiden DNA-Verteilung mit beginnendem Übergang in eine peritetraploide (Typ A bis B nach Tribukait, 1993).
 
Nach der Stanzbiopsie im November 2001 (PSA = 8,9, Gleason 2+3) hat Reinardo eine 13-monatige Hormontherapie nach dem Leibowitz Protokoll absolviert.
 
Im Jahr 2007 finden sich nur noch 4,3 % der Tumorzellen mit einem peridiploiden DNA-Gehalt (um 2c), die meisten haben jetzt einen peritetraploiden Gehalt (um 4c), und es finden sich nun auch 1 % der Zellen über 9c. Der Gipfel bei 4c ist jetzt auffallend breit. Das entspricht einer peritetraploiden DNA-Verteilung im Übergang zu einer x-ploiden (Typ B bis C nach Tribukait).
 
Erklären lässt sich diese Veränderung der DNA-Gehalte der Tumorzellen durch die spontane, sogenannte zytogenetische Tumorprogression im Verlauf von sechs Jahren und/oder getriggert durch die durchgeführte Hormontherapie (maligne Transformation als Kettenreaktion multipler Aneuploidisierungen, Duisberg, 2005). Die Tumorzellen mit einem noch annähernd normalen Chromosomensatz (bei 2c) sind in dieser Zeit anteilsmäßig weniger geworden, dagegen haben diejenigen mit einem annähernd verdoppelten Satz (um 4c) relativ zugenommen.
 
Diese Veränderung bedeutet eine geringe Zunahme der der Bösartigkeit des Tumors, was einer größeren Variabilität der Chromosomensätze entspricht und einem zunehmenden Chaos der Chromosomenausstattung seiner Zellen Diese geht mit einer größeren Aggressivität einher (siehe Chromosomal Chaos and Cancer, von Peter Duisberg, Scientific American, Mai 2007).
 
Bernhard Tribukait (2005) geht von einer jährlichen Progressionsrate peridiploider zu nicht diploiden Prostatakarzinomen von ca. 13 % aus. Das bedeutet, dass die spontane Progressionsrate des Tumors von Reinardo in sechs Jahren 81 % betragen hätte. 
 
Andererseits könnte auch die durchgeführte Hormontherapie für den nachgewiesenen Progress verantwortlich gewesen sein. Laut Tribukait (1993) erleiden Männer mit einem peritetraploiden Prostatakarzinom (Typ B) durch Hormon-Entzugstherapie einen Überlebensnachteil. Das läst sich dadurch erklären, dass ihre Tumoren bereits hormonunabhängige, höher aggressive Tumorzellen enthalten, welche einen Wachstumsvorteil erhalten, wenn die hormonabhängigen peridiploiden Zellen verschwinden. Dies wiederum ließe sich durch fehlende Konkurrenz um Ressourcen erklären. Damit lässt sich auch die klinische Beobachtung begründen, warum in den meisten Fällen die Wirkung einer alleinigen Hormontherapie nur maximal drei Jahre anhält, ehe es zum Progress kommt. Das erklärt, warum die Kombination von Strahlentherapie und Hormontherapie bei lokal fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinomen doppelt solange 10-Jahres-Überlebensraten bewirkt, wie die Hormontherapie alleine (Svanson et al., 2006).
 
Wenn man diesen Überlegungen folgt, wäre die alleinige Hormontherapie zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt für Reinardo nicht geeignet oder nur in Kombination mit einer Strahlentherapie, welche vor allem die schneller wachsenden, bösartigeren Tumorzellen trifft. Da Strahlentherapie vor allem Tumorzellen in Teilung schädigt, wirkt sie auf wachsende Zellen besser.
 
Da andererseits die Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit unbehandelter Männer mit peritetraploiden Prostatakarzinomen kaum schlechter ist, als die von Männern ohne Karzinom, könnte man Reinardo angesichts dieser DNA-Verteilung auch zu einer Wait-and-seeStrategie raten. Regelmäßige FNABs zur DNA-Kontrolle ermöglichen schonend ein zuverlässiges Therapiemonitoring. Erst wenn sein Karzinom x-ploid (Typ C nach Tribukait) geworden sein sollte (was gar nicht eintreten muss), würde sich eine kombinierte Hormon-/Strahlentherapie empfehlen.
 
Dieser Einzelfall verdeutlicht exemplarisch  ohne die Hormontherapie alleine für den beobachteten Progress verantwortlich machen zu können  welche therapeutisch relevanten Überlegungen die Kenntnis der DNA-Verteilung im Tumor ermöglicht, und wie sie klinisch evidente Phänomene plausibel zu erklären und zu beherrschen hilft.
** 
Alfred Böcking, Pathologe, Düsseldorf,
Herbert Bliemeister, Urologe, Lütjensee
 
(2c entspricht dem DNA-Gehalt eines normalen doppelten Chromosomensatzes).

----------


## Harro

*Zusammenwirken*

Hallo Knut, Schorschel, Paul-Peter und Reinardo, diese mit erheblichem Zeitaufwand
gemeinsam unter Mitwirkung von Prof. Böckung und Dr. Bliemeister gestaltete und beschriebene Darstellung des Nachweises von Veränderungen in der DNA eines PCa nach vorheriger Therapie jeglicher Art ist eine gelungene Demonstration, ja fast eine Werbung für diese zur Beurteilung der Biologie eines Krebses zur Verfügung stehende Untersuchungsmethode. Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem weiteren Meilenstein auf dem Weg zu einem noch besseren Erkennen der besten Möglichkeiten für eine Behandlung des PCa.

*"Unser Gesicht sollte immer der Landeplatz für den Anflug eines Lächelns sein"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,
  dass die DNA-Zytometrie ein mächtiges Instrument auch für das Therapiemonitoring sein könnte, wurde mir klar, als ich die ersten Aufsätze vor wenigen Wochen darüber las. Allen im Forum großen Dank, die die Sache forciert haben und für die nötige Publizität sorgen. Ein Gutachten über meine Werte aus der Stanzbiopsie habe ich deswegen auch bei Prof. Böcking schon in Auftrag gegeben. 

Die vergleichenden Grafiken aus den Werten von Reinardo sind überaus aufschlussreich. Signalisieren sie doch aus meiner Sicht, dass sich qualitativ die PK-Zellzusammensetzung verschlechtert hat und die frühzeitig erkennbaren peritetraploiden Tumoranteile hätten auch frühzeitiger, d.h. zeitgleich mit der DHB, bekämpft werden müssen. Wer hätte gedacht, dass dies schon bei einem PSA-Wert von 8,9 und einem Gleason von 2+3 angesagt gewesen wäre. Der Risikopatient fängt so gesehen potentiell viel früher an und dies kann nur mit einer DNA-Zytometrie erkannt oder ausgeschlossen werden.
  Zwei Aspekte möchte ich aus meiner Sicht zur Interpretation beisteuern:
  Die Grafik stellt auf der y-Achse die Häufung in Prozent dar, d.h. ohne Bezug zum Tumorvolumen. Ich denke, dies ist immer ein erster Punkt bei der Interpretation, der zu berücksichtige wäre. Die DNA-Werte vom Oktober 2001 mit PSA 8,9 und jetzt vom Mai 2007 mit PSA= 6,09 erlauben die Annahme eines nicht wesentlich unterschiedlichen Tumorvolumens. Bei einem Ausgangswert von z.B. PSA=50 müßte man die Sache schon etwas anders sehen, denn die Tumorentwicklung hat neben dem qualitativen auch immer einen quantitativen Aspekt.
  Die vergleichende Entwicklung in Reinardos Grafik scheint die häufig schon formulierte These zu bestätigen, dass eine Hormontherapie als Monotherapie kritisch zu hinterfragen ist. Es ist schade, dass keine dritte Vergleichskurve vorliegt aus der Zeit Ende 2003/Anfang 2004, als Reinardos PSA-Werte nach Abschluß der Hormontherapie im untersten Bereich lagen. Eine quantitaive Veranschaulichung der peritetraploiden Anteile im Vergleich zu 2001 wäre hier sehr interessant gewesen um zu erkennen, was die Hormontherapie bewirkt hat bevor es zum Progress kam. 
  Für mich jedenfalls ergibt sich  als therapeutische Konsequenz, meine begonnene ADT3, zu der ich nach wie vor stehe, möglichst frühzeitig mit einer weiteren aggressiveren Therapie zu kombinieren, wie ich es aus vielen im Forum bereitgestellten Schriften und Diskussionen für mich habe destillieren können. Auch wenn es viel Widerstand gibt: Diese adjuvante Therapie ist für mich bei meinem Anfangswert von PSA=50 aus systemischen Erwägungen die Chemotherapie. Wenn diese nicht organisierbar sein sollte, wäre auf jedenfalls eine Bestrahlung mit IMRT plus laparoskopische Lypmphadenetkomie die erste Wahl als Ergänzung.



Liebe Grüße alle, Hartmut

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-
Knut und Schorschel möchte ich für die graphische Darstellung und die Beschreibung meines Krankheitsverlaufs danken, und Paul Peter für die Koordinierung und seine Bemühungen, Professor Böcking und den Urologen Dr. Bliemeister um eine  Kommentierung zu bitten. Meine Rolle war eher passiv und beschränkte sich auf die Zurverfügungstellung des Untersuchungsmaterials.

 Durch einen langsamen aber stetigen Wiederanstieg meines PSA-Wertes bis auf 6,27 (unter Proscar)  etwa 5 Jahre nach Beendigung der DHB/Leibowitz beunruhigt, war ich zunächst zuversichtlich, dass der  im Jahre 2001 mit Gleason 2+3   diagnostizierte Krebs jetzt von der gleichen Malignität sein würde. Jedoch ergab schon eine im Mai d.J. im Cytopathologischen Institut von Dr. Al-Abadi in der Berliner Charité gemachte DNA-Analyse nach FNAB eine Verschiebung der DNA-Stammlinie nach rechts auf einen DNA-Mittelwert von 3,65, was Therapiebedarf beseutet. In einem Telefonat mit Professor Böckimg machte dieser dann den Vorschlag, die DNA des  Präparates aus der Stanzbiopsie des Jahres 2001  zu bestimmen, um vergleichen zu können. Leider musste dann auch das  in der Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie bei Dr. Al-Abadi  gewonnene Zellmaterial in Düsseldorf neu analysiert werden, da die technischen Verfahren sich unterscheiden. Man sollte deshalb DNA-Analysen zum Zwecke der Therapiekontrolle immer im gleichen Institut vornehmen lassen.

Eigentlich habe ich diese Untersuchungen nur für mich machen lassen. Ich glaube aber, Anderen  in ähnlicher Situation, d.h. bei Wiederanstieg des PSA nach erfolgreich verlaufener Maximalblockade wie z.B. der DHB nach Leibowitz die Möglichkeit einer Zwischenkontrolle mittels Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie  gezeigt zu haben, bevor sie sich - möglicherweise in Unruhe und Panik - in weiterführende Therapien begeben.

In meinem Falle hat sich die These Tribukaits bestätigt, dass der nach maximaler und/oder kontinuierlicher  Hormontherapie nachwachsende Krebs ein anderer Krebs ist, ein Krebs höherer Malignität. Den palliativen Effekt sinkender PSA-Werte erkauft man mit ansteigender Malignität. Und selbst das Erreichen des PSA-Nadirs von <0,05, der als Messwert einer Vollremission definiert wird, bedeutet, wie Dr.F.E. in seinem Rundbrief Nr.1 schreibt , anders als z.B. beim Hodenkrebs, keine Heilung. Der Krebs kommt  zurück.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Harro

*Überzeugende Definition*

Hallo Reinardo, hab Dank für Deine zusätzlichen Erläuterungen zu all dem, was schon von Knut einleitend dargestellt wurde. Es wird für uns alle, die Anfang März dabei sind sehr spannend werden, wenn uns Prof. Böcking nach FNAB bei Dr. Bliemeister die neuen Auswertungen nach der DNA-Zytometrie eröffnet.

*"An den Scheidewegen des Lebens stehen keine Wegweiser"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Michael A.

Hallo Reinardo,

ich glaube nicht, daß es nur an der Hormonbehandlung liegt wenn Dein Befund nach der FNAB 2007 schlechter ist, als aus der FNAB der Stanzbiopsie 2001.
Woher weisst Du ob der Tumor damals an seiner Aggresivsten Stelle getroffen wurde?
Bei denn meissten Patienten wird nach oP. ein höherer GS festgestellt, als er nach der Stanzbiopsie war.
Es kann also auch ebenso sein, das Du 2001 einen GS von 3+4 anstelle von 2+3 oder noch höher hattest,und noch hast.
Aber selbstverständlich ist das nur die Meinung eines Laien.

Gruß Michael A.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Michael. Das Risiko, dass nicht alle massgebenden Krebszellen erfasst werden, hat man bei jeder Biopsie. Die Bewertung nach Gleason bzw. DNA wurde allein vom Material der Stanzbiopsie vorgenommen, d.h. von dem selben Untersuchungsgut. Wenn Du Dir nun das Histogramm von 2001 ansiehst, siehst Du rechts einen kleinen Ausschlag an  Krebszellen, bei dem von vornherein feststand, dass die Hormontherapie ihn nicht würde vernichten können. Während und nach der Hormontherapie, die alle weiter links liegenden "harmloseren" Krebszellen  eliminiert hat, ist diese agressivere Komponente weiter gewachsen und ist jetzt in der Summe aller Krebszellen die dominierende Grösse.  Im DNA-Histogramm hat es also eine Rechtsverschiebung des DNA-Index gegeben.
Gegenläufig gibt es eine Linksverschiebung des DNA-Index, wenn eine Therapie erfolgreich ist.  
Diese Entwicklungen kann man natürlich nur durch regelmässige Rebiopsien mittels FNABs kontrollieren.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Paul-Peter

Das Resultat der Endorektalen MRT in Genf hat ein T2 ergeben. Die klar umrissende, bildliche Darstellung zeigt innerhalb der Kapsel 3 Tumor-Herde mit einem Durchmesser von zwischen 1,2 bis 1,8 cm. Lymphknoten sind keine befallen.

Werde nächste Woche mit aller Konsequenz die Therapie nach Dr. Kremer beginnen und dank FNAB im März 2008 über das erzielte Resultat berichten können.

LG-Paul-Peter

----------


## Harro

*Glückwunsch*

Hallo, lieber Paul Peter, ich gratuliere Dir zu diesem ermutigenden Befund. Mach weiter so, dann wirst Du eines Tages fragen: War da was? 

*"Lebenskunst ist die Kunst des richtigen Weglassens"  * (Coco Chanel)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Voreilige Glückwünsche*

Hallo, lieber Paul-Peter, bei unseren letzten Telefonaten mußte ich nun doch von Dir erfahren, daß Du die Situation insgesamt etwas kritischer siehst. Mag sein, daß mich T 2 und kein Lymphknotenbefall davon abgelenkt haben, daß sich in der Kapsel selbst noch zu therapierende Areale befinden. Ich wünsche Dir für die schon fest eingeplante Kremer-Therapie gutes Gelingen, das sich dann sicher auch im März durch die FNAB bestätigen lassen wird. 

*"Ich versuche, mir die Dinge und nicht mich den Dingen zu unterwerfen"*
(Horaz)

----------


## Paul-Peter

> ....daß sich in der Kapsel selbst noch zu therapierende Areale befinden.


 
Guten Abend Harald

Genau genommen sind es vier Herde:

Nr. 1=0,22 sq.cm
Nr. 2=0,18 sq.cm
Nr. 3=0,21 sq.cm
Nr. 4=0,28 sq.cm

Das von Prof. Böcking im März erstellte Histogramm bestätigt Tetraploidie. Die Proben wurden jedoch vom Stanzmaterial entnommen. Von 13 Stanzen waren damals lediglich 2 positiv.  Die Frage ist nun, wie aggressive sind die anderen zwei Positionen. Es ist fraglich, ob ich mit den ursprünglichen Proben der Stanzbiopesie eine sichere Diagnose der Malignität erhalten habe.

Hier kann nur die FNAB Auskunft geben. Bin am nächsten Samstag den 29. September bei Dr. Bliemeister in Hamburg angemeldet. Wobei ich dann gespannt sein darf auf die anschliessende Auswertung von Prof. Böcking.

LG-Paul-Peter

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Paul,

auch ich bin gespannt und wünsch dir viel Glück. Bei mir vorab, noch eine FNAB und DNA Untersuchung wird nichts bringen.

Gruß Hans

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Vollständigkeitshalber zur Abrundung der Information möchte ich nachstehend die Balkendiagramme der DNA-Verteilung von Reinardo, wie sie Prof. Böcking mit seiner Analyse liefert, aufzeigen. Links ist die Situation 2001 und rechts 2007 dargestellt. Die Balkendiagramme darunter haben eine Aufsattelung von blauen Balken. Diese repräsentieren die Anzahl der verwendeten gutartigen Referenzzellen (Bindegewebszellen). Die roten Balken sind identisch mit denen im darüber liegenden Diagramm. Diese Balkendiagramm-Darstellung liefert im Vergleich zu der von Schorschel schon eingestellten Excelgraphik keine neuen Erkenntnisse und hat sich nur verzögert, weil das Hochladen ins Forum erst noch erarbeitet werden musste.

Gruß Knut.

................................2001 ..................................................  ............................2007..................  .....................

----------


## hartmuth

Guten Tag zusammen, 

eine kleine, mir scheint nicht unbedeutende Anmerkung zur vergleichenden Gegenüberstellung der beiden Grafiken aus der DNA-Analyse November 2001 und Mai 2007 möchte ich hier ergänzen: 

Auf der y-Achse sehen wir für 2001 und 2007 jeweils unterschiedliche Werteskalen (0-140 bzw. 0-35). Ich nehme an die Einheit ist in beiden Grafiken n, bezogen auf eine Gesamtmenge von über 400 ausgezählter und geprüfter Zellen. Beim ersten Hinsehen scheinen das Tumorvolumen und hier vor allem die peritetraploiden Anteile gewaltig gewachsen zu sein, was aber nur durch die Art der Darstellung suggeriert wird. Bei Beibehaltung der Skala 0-140 auch für die Werte vom Mai 2007 wäre die vergleichende Gegenüberstellung realistischer und man würde neben der Veränderung der innernen Zusammensetzung des Tumors (Malignität der Anteile) auch Veränderungen im Tumorvolumen erkennen. Wenn ich es grob geschätzt und ohne detaillierte Auszählung richtig sehe, würde man dann bei Reinardo eine geringfügige Verkleinerung des Tumorvolumens erkennen. Dem entspräche dann auch die PSA-Differenz von 8,9 (Nov 2001) und 6,09 (Mai 2007). Dem entsprichen wohl auch die größeren gutartigen und im zweiten Schaubildvergleich blau dargestellten Zellen. Möglicherweise wäre dies aber auch eine unzulässige Überinterpretation, denn die Daten sind immer nur bezogen auf die Prostata und dort auf einen zufälligen Ausschnitt. Trotzden tolle Sache mit der vergleichenden Darstellung und Dank an die Mitwirkenden. 

Bei uns im Süden ists heute ein wunderschöner Herbsttag. 

Gruß Hartmut

----------


## Anonymous1

@Knut, Hartmut

Hallo,

mich würden in den Ausführungen von Hartmut seine Überlegungen zum Tumorvolumen interessieren. Aus welchen Gründen kommst Du, Hartmut, zu der Ansicht, dass das Tumorvolumen sich verkleinert haben könnte?

Gruß Dieter




> Hallo,
> 
> Vollständigkeitshalber zur Abrundung der Information möchte ich nachstehend die Balkendiagramme der DNA-Verteilung von Reinardo, wie sie Prof. Böcking mit seiner Analyse liefert, aufzeigen. Links ist die Situation 2001 und rechts 2007 dargestellt. Die Balkendiagramme darunter haben eine Aufsattelung von blauen Balken. Diese repräsentieren die Anzahl der verwendeten gutartigen Referenzzellen (Bindegewebszellen). Die roten Balken sind identisch mit denen im darüber liegenden Diagramm. Diese Balkendiagramm-Darstellung liefert im Vergleich zu der von Schorschel schon eingestellten Excelgraphik keine neuen Erkenntnisse und hat sich nur verzögert, weil das Hochladen ins Forum erst noch erarbeitet werden musste.
> 
> Gruß Knut.
> 
> ................................2001 ..................................................  ............................2007..................  .....................

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hartmut,

Danke für die sehr gute Beobachtung. Ich war nur mit der Hochladung beschäftigt, dass mir die unterschiedliche Skalierung der y-Achse nicht aufgefallen ist. Pau-Peter, der zu Prof. Böcking die Kontaktperson ist, wird dies klären und dann ins Forum stellen.

Hallo Dieter,

Mein Vorschlag ist, dass wir zuerst die Scalierung klären und dann mit Hartmut seine Überlegungen diskutieren, um nicht in die falsche Richtung zu marschieren.

Grüße aus dem immer noch hochsommerlichen Andalusien
Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hartmut,

Ich habe inzwischen meine Unterlagen durchgesehen und gehe davon aus, dass die Darstellung von Schorschel als Exceldiagramm richtig ist, da diese relativ in Prozente wegen der unterschiedlichen Zellenzahl beider Analysen erfolgte. Diese Excelgraphik wurde aufgrund angegebener Zellenzahl pro c-Linie erstellt, so dass keine Rückschlüsse auf das Tumorvolumen möglich sind. Die unterschiedlichen Zellenzahl zwischen beiden Analysn ist also rein zufällig aufgrund der unterschiedlich angewandten Techniken. Trotzdem ist natürlich noch die unterschiedliche Skalierung der y-Achsen durch Paul-Peter zu klären.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hartmut,

Inzwischen hat mir Paul-Peter Kopien der Unterlagen von den beiden DNA-Auswertungen von Prof. Böcking für Reinardo zugefaxt. Diese haben auch als Grundlage für die Exceldiagramme gedient. Diese Balkendiagramme stimmen aber nicht mit den Farbbalkendiagrammen, die ich gestern ins Forum gestellt habe überein. Ob nun eine Verwechslung vorliegt oder der Unterschied begründet/erklärbar ist, kann nur Prof. Böcking lösen, und er ist leider noch zwei Wochen in Urlaub. Ich bitte deshalb un etwas Geduld und Paul-Peter oder ich werden uns nach Klärung dieses Punktes in diesem Thread melden und berichten.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Knut, hallo Dieter,

es ist okay, zunächst mal Unklarheiten oder vermeintliche Widersprüche in den Schaubildern zu klären, um Irritationen zu beenden und nicht ins Spekulative zu geraten. 
Gruß Hartmut

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Hartmut,
> 
> ....Diese Excelgraphik wurde aufgrund angegebener Zellenzahl pro c-Linie erstellt, so dass keine Rückschlüsse auf das Tumorvolumen möglich sind....


Hallo Knut,

ich kenne grundsätzlich keine Hinweise, wie man von der DNA-Zytometrie auf das Tumorvolumen schließen kann.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter, Hallo Hartmut,

Es ist richtig- wie Du, Dieter- anführst, dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt, über die DNA-Zytometrie auf das Tumorvolumen zu schließen. Auch Deine Abschätzung, Hartmut, über den PSA-Wert funktioniert nicht insbesondere auch, weil die Werte 2007 unter Proscar gemessen wurden.
Wir haben starke Gewitter und in Folge Stromausfälle, so dass ich schnell meine Antwort absende.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Paul-Peter

Hallo Forum

Am 5. Februar 2007 wurde bei mir mittels 13fachen Stanzbiopsie ein AdenoPCa Gleason (3+3) gesichert.
Zweifache Blasenperforation mit heftigster Makrohämaturie und nachfolgender Blasentamponade erzwang kurz danach die notfallmässige Klinikeinweisung, wo die Blutung erst am 6. Tag kontrolliert werden konnte.

Cytometrisch wies Prof. Böcking die tetraploide DNA Konstellation (Typ B nach Tribukait nach) des PCa nach.

Am 19. September bildete ein endorectales MRT Signale ab, die vom Radiologen als cT2 interpretiert wurden. Dadurch irritiert flog ich am 29. September nach Hamburg, um in Lütjensee die DNA meines PCa erneut cytometrisch bestimmen zu lassen. Dr. Bliemeister sollte dazu mittels FNAB Tumorzellen aus meiner Prostata saugen. Natürlich hatte ich wegen einer neuen, möglichen Blutung, resp. Blasentamponade die grössten Bedenken. Ich habe mich deshalb auch 5 Tage vor dem Eingriff (und 10 Tage danach) zweimal täglich mit einer Gabe des Schafgarbenpulvers gegen einer möglichen Sepsis auf diesen Eingriff vorbereitet. Deshalb kann ich auch heute nach 2 Wochen mit Freude berichten, dass diese FNAB ohne jegliche Komplikation geblieben ist.

Dr. Bliemeister beschrieb den Tastbefund meiner Prostata als allseitig narbig verzogen. Die FNAB war völlig schmerzfrei. Bald musste jedoch Dr. Bliemeister mit grosser Ueberraschung feststellen, dass er mit der feinen Nadel, völlig unüblich, lediglich noch Blut ansaugen konnte. Die Abnahme einer genügenden Anzahl von Zellen konnte nicht erfolgen.

*Dr. Bliemeister kommentierte den Ablauf der FNAB sinngemäss folgendermassen:*

Noch nie habe er die FNAB an einer Prostata durchgeführt, die vorab derart nebenwirkungsreich biopsiert worden sei. Bislang sei ihm, gerade nach Vorbiopsie, regelmässig, schmerzfrei und blutungsarm reichlich Aspiration von PCa Gewebe gelungen.

Bei meiner Prostata konnte nur aus der peripheren Drüse blutungsfrei Zellen angesaugt werden. Das zentraler gelegene Drüsengewebe war wohl so ausgeprägt vernarbt, dass, obwohl die feine Nadel lediglich eine Dicke von 0,6 mm ausweist, die Prostata nur noch frisches Blut hergab. 

Dieser ausserordentliche Einzelfall belege, so Dr. Bliemeister, durchaus die Leistungsfähigkeit der FNAB. Er demonstriere, wie sanft und schonend sie schmerzfrei, ohne Hämaturie oder konsekutive Entzündung selbst aus narbigen Gewebe noch Zellen zu gewinnen sei. Dass keine PCa Zellen zu aspirieren waren belege nicht etwa die Grenzen dieser Methode sondern unterstreiche, wie die Folge ausgedehnter und nebenwirksamreicher Stanzbiopsie nachfolgende, sanfte Diagnostik behindert hätte.

LG-Paul-Peter

----------


## Anonymous1

> ...
> Dr. Bliemeister beschrieb den Tastbefund meiner Prostata als allseitig narbig verzogen. Die FNAB war völlig schmerzfrei. Bald musste jedoch Dr. Bliemeister mit grosser Ueberraschung feststellen, dass er mit der feinen Nadel, völlig unüblich, lediglich noch Blut ansaugen konnte. Die Abnahme einer genügenden Anzahl von Zellen konnte nicht erfolgen.
> ...
> 
> ...
> Dieser ausserordentliche Einzelfall belege, so Dr. Bliemeister, durchaus die Leistungsfähigkeit der FNAB. Er demonstriere, wie sanft und schonend sie schmerzfrei, ohne Hämaturie oder konsekutive Entzündung selbst aus narbigen Gewebe noch Zellen zu gewinnen sei.
> ...


Frage: War denn nun die FNAB vom 29. Sept. 2007 an Paul-Peter erfolgreich oder nicht?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Dass keine PCa Zellen zu aspirieren waren belege nicht etwa die Grenzen dieser Methode sondern unterstreiche, wie die Folge ausgedehnter und nebenwirksamreicher Stanzbiopsie nachfolgende, sanfte Diagnostik behindert hätte...


Lieber Paul-Peter!

Leider hat Deine FNAB ja nicht die von Dir erhofften Zusatzinformationen bzgl. des Status' Deines PK gebracht. Sehr schade! 

Wie geht es jetzt bei Dir weiter? Kannst Du überhaupt noch mal an eine FNAB denken oder ist dieses Verfahren für Dich jetzt tabu? Denkst Du noch über weitere Diagnostik nach?

Herzliche Grüße in die Schweiz von

Schorschel

----------


## Paul-Peter

> .....Leider hat Deine FNAB ja nicht die von Dir erhofften Zusatzinformationen bzgl. des Status' Deines PK gebracht. Sehr schade! 
> 
> Wie geht es jetzt bei Dir weiter? Kannst Du überhaupt noch mal an eine FNAB denken oder ist dieses Verfahren für Dich jetzt tabu? Denkst Du noch über weitere Diagnostik nach?..........


Dr. Bliemeister vertritt die Meinung, dass aus meiner malträtierten Prostata eine genügende Menge PCa Gewebe nur noch unter grössten Gefährdung gewonnen werden könnte. Das scheint ihm, angesichts der durchaus günstigen DNA Konstellation meines PCa für nicht verhältnismässig.

Er empfiehlt - was mögliches lokales PCa Wachstum betrifft - jährliche endorectale MRT Kontrollen. Dieselben hält er für aussagefähiger als engmaschige PSA Kontrollen, deren Dynamik einen solchen Progress nicht exakt abbilden würden.

LG-Paul-Peter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Paul,

In Deiner Situation würde ich beides machen, und zwar vierteljährlich PSA-Messung und jährlich MRT. Es ist immer besser mehrere Informationsquellen zu haben.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,
in dem thread wird jetzt thematisch einiges durcheinandergewirbelt. Ich will mich dennoch dranhängen, weil sich hier ursprünglich die Fragen entsprechend stellten.

  Anfang Oktober, nachdem Knut die vergleichenden Grafiken zu Reinardos DNA-Analysen ins Netz gestellt hatte, schrieb ich:
_Wenn ich es grob geschätzt und ohne detaillierte Auszählung richtig sehe, würde man dann bei Reinardo eine geringfügige Verkleinerung des Tumorvolumens erkennen. Dem entspräche dann auch die PSA-Differenz von 8,9 (Nov 2001) und 6,09 (Mai 2007). Dem entsprechen wohl auch die größeren gutartigen und im zweiten Schaubildvergleich blau dargestellten Zellen. Möglicherweise wäre dies aber auch eine unzulässige Überinterpretation, denn die Daten sind immer nur bezogen auf die Prostata und dort auf einen zufälligen Ausschnitt._
  Dies hatte für erhebliche Verwirrung gesorgt.  Sorry, ich war da tatsächlich zu vorschnell und hatte mit zu wenig bzw. zu oberflächlich mit der Materie befaßt gehabt. Nebenbei bemerkt - und weil meine Anmerkung hierzu  ebenfalls für Irritationen sorgte - ist es offensichtlich üblich, wenn in der Grafik die y-Achsen und x-Achsen in ihren Längen der darzustellenden Werten angepaßt werden. Ich habe mehrere Schaubilder verglichen und man kann dies entsprechend feststellen.  Insofern erübrigen sich Rückfragen bei Prof. Böcking. Die DNA-Analyse beansprucht nicht, Aussagen zum quantitativen Tumorwachstum zu machen, sondern nur zum qualitativen (Malignität).  Insofern ist die Darstellungsweise mit unterschiedlichen Achsenlängen irrelevant. 
Aber dennoch meine ich,  dass mein hinter obigen Annahmen stehender Gedankengang und dessen Erkenntnisziel  sehr wohl diskussionswürdig sind. Ich will versuchen, dies zu erläutern und mich als Greenhorn mal an der Diskussion beteiligen.  
Nehmen wir mal an, Reinardos DNA-Grafik von 2001 ist ein korrektes Abbild seines damaligen Malignitätsstandes, also peridiploid.  Er hat als Primärtherapie eine Hormonblockade gewählt. Eine Hormonblockade (DHB , ADT) bewirkt nach meinem Kenntnisstand folgende onkologischen Veränderungen: Bei hormonsensitiven Zellen kommt es zur Apotose , bei weniger sensitiven Zellen dauert dieser Prozess naturgemäß etwas länger, wogegen insensitive und hormonunabhängige Zellen von der Hormonblockade nicht erreicht werden.  Nach 9 bis 12 Monaten sei das maximal Erreichbare erreicht.  Wir beschränken uns bei der Betrachtung auf die Vorgänge in der Prostata und unter obigen Annahmen wurde dort neben einer Reduzierung des Tumorvolumens auch eine strukturelle Veränderung der Malignität erreicht:  Hätte man nach Ende seiner Hormonblockade Reinardo biopsiert, hätte man zudem das Glück gehabt, bei erheblich reduzierten Krebszellen eine repräsentative Probe zu erwischen und anschließend eine DNA-Analyse erstellt, würde diese mit Sicherheit keine Linksverschiebung signalisiert haben, sondern das Gegenteil, nämlich Rechtsverschiebung. Ist deswegen die Therapie fehlgeschlagen? Ich meine nein, wenn man nicht mit einem eher wirklichkeitsfremden Überschuss an Optimismus bei Therapiebeginn kurative Ziele ins Auge gefasst hatte. Die DHB/ADT tut dies jedenfalls nicht. Nach meiner Meinung ergibt eine ADT in der Prostata im Ergebnis bei Vorhandensein selbst nur weniger hormoninsensitiver Zellen immer eine Rechtsverschiebung , und sei sie noch so klein und in den Bereich des nicht Nachweisbaren gerutscht.  Bei einem PSA von < 0,1 kann eigentlich nicht viel Krebsmasse dahinterstecken, die Annahme von nicht PSA-absondernden Zellen einmal ausgenommen.  

Die Dinge so gesehen erkennt man, weswegen die relative Größe des Krebsvolumens durchaus von Bedeutung ist und man sieht auch, daß die These, wonach unter ADT die höhere Malignität direkt induziert wird, nicht so einfach aus den DNA-Grafiken abgelesen werden kann.  Jedenfalls habe ich Bedenken, mit den Vertretern der DNA-Zytometrie von einer  DHB/ADT bei peritetraploider  Verteilung  vorschnell abzuraten und die durchaus nicht unplausible These Die Guten schaffen Platz für die Bösen  als Warnkulisse gegen die ADT aufzubauen.  Ab einem bestimmten Stadium  lebt und wächst  der PK nicht nur in der Prostata, und die ADT ist als einzige PK-Primärtherapie  in der Lage, virulent außerhalb der Prostata vagabundierende Krebszellen oder mit den bekannten Diagnosegeräten nicht abbildbare Kleinstmetastasen erfolgreich anzugreifen.  Die prostatazentrierte Sichtweise kehrt  mir diesen gravierenden Wirkungszusammenhang zu leichtfertig unter den Tisch.  Anhand der pathologischen Untersuchung und Beurteilung des Tumorgewebes ist vorab schon bekannt gewesen, mit welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit böse Buben vorhanden sind und der Krebs bereits systemisch ist. Und es gibt daraus abgeleitet Abschätzungen und Empfehlungen der Verfechter einer ADT, wann und warum eine ergänzende Zusatztherapie zur ADT erwogen werden sollte (je nach Philosophie Chemo oder Bestrahlung, wo bei Chemo die systemische Therapie fortsetzt).  Man muß  natürlich die Biologie des Krebses beobachten  und anhand der Marker die Entwicklung kontrollieren. Warum nicht auch zusätzlich mit Feinnadelbiopsie und DNA-Analyse, solange die Prostata da mitmacht? Allein auf diese würde ich mich jedoch nicht verlassen. 

Wie die Entwicklung des Krebses selbst, so ist auch der weitere Gang nach der Therapie ein Geschehen, das oft auf geradezu paradoxe Weise heterogen ist und vielen Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten Raum läßt. Sicherlich ist eine Sichtweise zu einfach, die nun ein lineares Krebswachstum entsprechend den nach der ADT  verbliebenen Zellstrukturen annimmt. Peritetraploid bis x-ploid bliebe dann Peritetraploid bis x-ploid, auch wenn der PSA kontinuierlich ansteigt.  Die Erfahrungen zeigen  - wann und in welchem Tempo auch immer -  neben  der  Tendenz zum  erneuten Anwachsen der tumorösen Zellverbände auch die Tendenz einer weiteren Rechtsverschiebung, vor allem, wenn im aneuploiden Bereich bereits Zellklone festgestellt werden.  Eine "Inaktivierung"  vorhandener Tumorzellen gibt es sicherlich, nicht jedoch eine Rückbildung aneuploider Zellen hin zu verbesserter Malignität.  Es wurde in diesem thread an verschiedensten Stellen davon gesprochen, dass sich eine erfolgreiche ADT  in einer Linksverschiebung hin zu niedrigeren c-Werten ausdrückt und dass dies durch eine FNAB und DNA-Analyse zu prüfen wäre. Hier fehlt mir zugegebenermaßen etwas das Verständnis und die analytische Fantasie , warum ausgerechnet die weiter links stehenden Stammlinien, die ich für hormonsensibler hielte, unter der ADT sich stabilisieren sollen. Auch an Fallbeispielen in der DNA-Literatur  wird solches teilweise beschrieben. Welches sind hier die angenommenen  onkologischen Vorgänge?  Oder unterliegt das Greenhorn hier wieder einem  Irrtum bei seinen Prämissen?  Ich will hier nicht ausschweifen, obwohl man meint noch einiges schreiben zu müssen, wenn die Feder schon mal heiß gelaufen ist.  

Gruß  Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hartmuth und ein Hallo an alle FNAB/DNA-Fans,

Ich habe heute mit Prof. Böcking gesprochen, und er bestätigt, dass die Maßstäbe in den Balkendiagrammen der y-Achse unterschiedlich sind. Der Grund ist, dass der Auswertcomputer automatisch den Maßstab nach der höchsten Linie wählt, um somit zu einer bildausfüllenden Diagrammdarstellung zu kommen.
Es wird damit Deine in Deinem letzten Beitrag geäußerte Annahme bestätigt. Ebenso gilt, wie von Dir bereits ausgeführt, dass aufgrund der ausgewerteten Zellen nicht auf das Tumorvolumen rückgeschlossen werden kann. Die Zellenzahl ergibt sich einfach aus dem aus der FNAB oder der Stanzbiopsie zur Verfügung stehende Menge bzw. werden bei den Auswertungen von Prof. Böcking auf 408 Zellen beschränkt.
Ich möchte heute nur kurz auf Deinen letzten Beitrag eingehen, da ich in dieser Stellungnahme noch eine andere Aufgabe zu erledigen habe. Mit Deiner Analyse bezüglich der Wirkung der Hormonblockade auf die Stammlinien und, dass nur eine Rechtsverschiebung möglich ist, stimme ich überein. Was dann die Anwendung und Schlussfolgerung daraus betreffen, habe ich in einigen Punkten eine andere Meinung. Ich werde dies noch in einer separaten Antwort erläutern.

Ich möchte noch ein Schreiben von Dr. Samsel und Prof. Böcking an den BPS veröffentlichen. Das Schreiben wurde nach Auskunft von Prof. Böcking von den Verantwortlichen des BPS frei gegeben. Es geht mir bei dieser Veröffentlichung nicht um die eigentliche Diskussion zwischen BPS und auf der anderen Seite Dr. Samsel und Prof. Böcking- dieser Punkt wurde zwischen den Parteien geklärt-, sondern um den interessanten Inhalt dieses Schreibens. Zwei kompetente Fachleute erläutern die Vorteile und Möglichkeiten der FNAB und der DNA. Dies möchte ich allen Interessierten nicht vorenthalten und nachstehend nun die Kopie des Schreibens:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!
ffice:office" />
Vielen Dank für Ihre Stellungnahme vom 21.3.07 zu unserer Anfrage vom 21.02.2007, in der wir uns auf das Fehlen der von der Gmünder Ersatzkasse herausgegebenen Informationsschriften zum Thema Prostatakarzinom Prostatakrebs  Diagnose und Prognose in der Literaturliste auf Ihrer Website bezogen haben. Darauf möchten wir wie folgt antworten:
>
1. Die Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie (FNAB) der Prostata und die DNA-Zytometrie sind zwei voneinander unabhängige Verfahren mit unterschiedlichen Anwendungen: 
>
Die FNAB dient der äußerst nebenwirkungsarmen Gewinnung von Zellverbänden aus der Prostata (heute meist unter Ultraschallkontrolle) zum Zweck der Abklärung eines Krebsverdachtes. Sie steht in Konkurrenz zur gebräuchlichen Stanzbiopsie, die komplikationsreicher (19,8%, Miller et al., 2005) als die FNAB ist (0,9%), dafür aber um 3,3% weniger sensitiv (Böcking, 1998). Wir geben Ihnen Recht, dass es problematisch ist, derzeit die Anwendung der FNAB allgemein zu empfehlen, da viele der gegenwärtig in Deutschland praktizierenden Urologen diese Technik in ihrer Ausbildung nicht mehr gelernt haben (was man aber leicht ändern könnte, da die Technik nicht schwer zu beherrschen ist). Wir glauben jedoch, dass eine gesteigerte Nachfrage nach FNABs auch das Angebot dieser in den 70er Jahren sehr gebräuchlichen Methode erhöhen kann und auch sollte. Vielleicht erklärt die derzeitige völlig unzureichende Vergütung nach EBM von ca. 5,-  für die Befundung einer FNAB der Prostata durch einen Pathologen, warum diese Diagnostik so unbeliebt ist.
>
Die DNA-Zytometrie dient dagegen der Bestimmung des Grades der Bösartigkeit eines Prostatakarzinoms. Sie kann sowohl an Gewebe aus Stanzbiopsien durchgeführt werden, als auch an FNABs. Eine kürzlich im World Journal of Urology erschienene Übersichtsarbeit zu prognostisch bedeutsamen Laborparametern beim Prostatakarzinom bescheinigte lediglich der DNA-Zytometrie eine viel versprechende Bedeutung (Chakravarti und Zhai 2003). Außerdem erlaubt die Methode eine objektive Verlaufsbeobachtung unter Hormon- oder Strahlentherapie (Al-Abadi 2006)und gestattet Hinweise auf die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Ansprechens einer solchen Therapie (Tribukait, 1993).
>
2. Vehement widersprechen müssen wir Ihrer Aussage, dass es unwidersprochene Defizite der Bewertung eines Krebses durch Einzelzellen, wie sie es in der DNA-Zytometrie gibt bestehen. Dagegen spricht auch das jüngste Memorandum der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Pathologie und des Berufsverbandes Deutscher Pathologen zur Zytopathologie, das wir diesem Brief beifügen. Darin bekennen sich beide Fachgesellschaften zu ihrer bislang unterschätzten Teildisziplin. Gerade molekularbiologische Untersuchungen sind an alkoholbehandelten Einzelzellen, nicht an Formalin-fixierten Gewebsschnitten, besonders gut durchzuführen (Grote 2007). Selbstverständlich werden bei der DNA-Zytometrie hunderte von Zellen untersucht, deren Erbsubstanz Informationen liefert, die der Gewebeschnitt gar nicht zu bieten hat. Beispielsweise ist der Gleason-Score an Schnitten von Stanzbiopsien im Bereich der relativ harmlosen, niedrig malignen Prostatakarzinome ziemlich blind und nicht in der Lage, darüber brauchbare Aussagen zu liefern. Das bedeutet, dass damit, zum möglichen Nachteil für die Betroffenen, fast nie ein niedriger Malignitätsgrad diagnostiziert wird (Eble et al. 2004), während das die DNA-Zytometrie an Einzelzellen mit 48,4% (als diploides DNA-Verteilungsmuster, Böcking 2006) relativ häufig leistet. Die in Deutschlands Arztpraxen heute täglich vorkommende Situation ist also gerade bei den Fällen mit geringem Risiko problematisch: Man erklärt Patienten, ein Gleason-Score könne Werte zwischen 2 (günstig) und 10 (ungünstig) aufweisen, und im individuellen Fall sei der bestimmte Wert leider nur mittelmäßig (5 oder 6). Auf den Gedanken, dass man hier therapeutisch etwas tun muß, z.B. operieren, kommt der verängstigte Patient dann von selbst. Tatsächlich verhält es sich aber so, dass aus Gründen, die weder der Urologe, noch der Patholge zu verantworten haben, die niedrigst möglichen Gleason-Summen 2, 3 und 4 an Stanzbiopsie praktisch nicht vorkommen. Die Patienten haben dabei den Nachteil, dass sie von dieser diagnostischen Besonderheit nichts wissen. Auch hinsichtlich dieser misslichen Lage, die man als eine zu häufig auftretende unvollständige oder gar Fehlinformation bezeichnen kann, verspricht die zusätzliche Angabe der DNA-Verteilung eine Verbesserung.
>
3. Angesichts der mittlerweile sogar in der Tagespresse thematisierten Tendenz zur Überbehandlung nicht therapiebedürftiger Prostatakarzinome in Deutschland (z.B. Heier in der Frankfurter Allgemeine Sonntagszeitung vom 03.06.2007) kann es kein erstrebenswertes diagnostisches Ziel sein, neben sog. klinisch insignifikanten Karzinomen der Prostata (mit einem Volumen von <0,5 ccm) nun auch noch sog. prostatische, intraepitheliale Neoplasien (PINs) zu entdecken. Bei einem Tumor (also dem Prostatakrebs), an dem ohnehin nur höchstens 10% der Betroffenen versterben (National Cancer Institute, 2006), nun auch noch alle Vorstadien finden zu wollen, die dann für die zu untersuchenden Männer eine weitere invasive und belastende Abklärung bedeuten oder sie möglicherweise einer mindestens ebenso belastenden Therapie zuführen, das möchten wir dann doch als diagnostischen Overkill bezeichnen. Bitte bedenken Sie, was das bedeuten würde, da mehr als 50% der siebzigjährigen und mehr als 90% der achtzigjährigen Männer ein Prostatakarzinom haben. In 85-100% haben verschiedene Autoren eine PIN in operativ entfernten Vorsteherdrüsen gefunden (Sakr et al. 2004). Wollen wir denn wirklich auch alle möglichen Vorstufen des Prostatakarzinoms diagnostizieren und ggf. behandeln? Dies ist in der Regel überflüssig, da sie für deren Träger nicht Lebens-begrenzend sind. Vor einer solchen Entwicklung müssen sich Männer eher fürchten, als vor einer übersehenen PIN, der diagnostische Ehrgeiz von Pathologen in allen Ehren. Sie tragen aber auch Mitverantwortung für die therapeutischen Konsequenzen, welche Urologen aus ihren Diagnosen ziehen. So sollten sie die oft geringe biologische Bedeutung der von Ihnen im Mikroskop entdeckten Veränderungen, die unter Umständen eine Operation keinesfalls rechtfertigen, ihren urologischen Kollegen verdeutlichen. 
4. Anders als von Ihnen vermutet, erlaubt gerade die DNA-Zytometrie und nicht etwa die histologische Diagnose an Gewebsschnitten eine Aussage zu der Wahrscheinlichkeit des Ansprechens eines Tumors auf eine Strahlen- oder Hormontherapie und seine Behandlungsbedürftigkeit überhaupt (Al-Abadi, 2006).
5. Zur biologischen Grundlage der diagnostischen DNA-Zytometrie empfehlen wir den Artikel von P. Duisberg: Chromosomal Chaos and Cancer in der Mai-Ausgabe 2007 der renommierten Zeitschrift Scientific American, die wir Ihnen ebenfalls beigefügt haben.
6. Prof. Dr. Walter Ludwig Strohmaier, Chefarzt der Klinik für Urologie und Kinderurologie und zugleich Ärztlicher Direktor des Klinikums Coburg schreibt zusammen mit dem Chefarzt für Pathologie am selben Klinikum, PD Dr. Andreas Gschwendtner, in einem Aufsatz "Prostatakrebs  DNA-Zytometrie-basierte, stadien- und aggressivitätsgerechte Therapie", den wir Ihnen beifügen: "Die Diagnostik bei Verdacht auf Prostatakrebs sollte unbedingt die Durchführung einer DNA-Zytometrie beinhalten" (Gesellschaftspolitische Kommentare, Sonderausgabe Nr. 2/2007, Juni 2007, "Krebs(früh)erkennung ohne Mythos, S. 24).
>
Fazit aus unserer Sicht: Ein wohlverstandenes Patienteninteresse gebietet es, die oben genannten GEK-Informationsschriften auf Ihrer Web-Seite zu nennen, denn es gibt keine wissenschaftlich begründeten Einwände gegen die Anwendung der DNA-Zytometrie zur objektiven, reproduzierbaren, biologisch fundierten und repräsentativen Einschätzung der Prognose eines Prostatakarzinoms.
>>
>
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
>

Dr. med. Walter Samsel................. Prof. Dr. med. Alfred Böckingffice:office" />

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Knut,

danke für diesen Beitrag
und die darin enthaltenen wichtigen Informationen zur DNA-Zytometrie.
Ich möchte noch den unter Punkt 6 angeführten Artikel hinzufügen.
*
DNA-Zytometrie-basierte, stadien- und aggressivitäts-
gerechte Therapie*
Von Walter Ludwig Strohmaier und Andreas Gschwendtner

Prostatakrebs ist in der gesamten westlichen Welt der
am häufigsten diagnostizierte Krebs bei Männern. In
Deutschland wurden 2005 rund 48.000 Neuerkran-
kungen festgestellt (Robert Koch-Institut, Berlin). Be-
troffen sind vor allem Männer ab dem fünfzigsten
Lebensjahr. Die Problematik der Diagnose Prostata-
krebs zeigen Zahlen von Scardino u.a. auf: Rund
40 Prozent aller Männer entwickeln im Laufe ihres
Lebens Prostatakrebs, eine bedeutsame klinische Erkrankung
entwickeln aber nur 10 Prozent und nur
3 Prozent sterben daran (Scardino u.a. 1992).
So kommt es, dass in der Mortalitätsstatistik bösarti-
ger Erkrankungen bei Männern das Prostatakarzinom
mit 12.000 Todesfällen pro Jahr erst an dritter Stelle
rangiert (Statistisches Bundesamt). Anders formuliert
bedeutet dies, dass in Deutschland nur etwa 25 Pro-
zent aller Männer, bei denen Prostatakrebs festge-
stellt wurde, auch an ihrem Tumor sterben (48.000
Neuerkrankungen gegen 12.000 Todesfälle pro Jahr).
Wahrscheinlich ist die Zahl der Todesfälle sogar noch
überschätzt, da auf Todesbescheinigungen fälschli-
cherweise oft die Krebsdiagnose als Todesursache
angegeben wird, obwohl die Patienten nachweislich
tumorfrei waren (beim Prostatakrebs ca. 30 Prozent,
Hölzel u.a. 2002).
Diese Diskrepanz zeigt das Dilemma der Früherken-
nung und Behandlung des Prostatakrebses: Prostata-
karzinom ist nicht gleich Prostatakarzinom, das heißt,
die Tumoren sind bezüglich ihrer Aggressivität außer-
ordentlich unterschiedlich. Julius Hackethal hat diese
Tatsache bereits in den siebziger Jahren des letzten
Jahrhunderts mit den Begriffen Haustierkrebs und
Raubtierkrebs zum Ausdruck bringen wollen. Aus
dieser Problematik leiten sich letztlich zwei Fragen ab:
1. Wann muss ich welches Prostatakarzinom behan-
deln und 2. macht die Früherkennung Sinn?

Früherkennung
Seit 1971 ist für Männer ab dem 45. Lebensjahr die
jährliche Früherkennungsuntersuchung auf Prostata-
krebs durch Tastuntersuchung in Deutschland gesetz-
lich verankert. In der Praxis wird dieses Angebot aber
nur von knapp 15 Prozent angenommen. Mit der Tast-
untersuchung lassen sich aber nur wenige Tumoren in
einem noch heilbaren Stadium diagnostizieren: bei
positivem Tastbefund haben bereits 40 bis 70 Prozent
der Karzinome die Organgrenzen überschritten (Bör-
germann, Rübben 2006).
Mit der Einführung des PSA-Tests (PSA = prostata-
spezifisches Antigen) in den späten achtziger Jahren
des letzten Jahrhunderts hat sich die Früherken-
nungssituation beim Prostatakrebs komplett verän-
dert. Der PSA-Test ist bislang aber nicht eine Leistung
der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherungen im Rahmen
der Krebsfrüherkennung. Durch diesen einfachen
Bluttest können zwar  je nach Schwellenwert  75 bis
85 Prozent der entdeckten Karzinome in einem heil-
baren Stadium erkannt werden (Carter 1999). Ande-
rerseits beträgt die Krebsfindungsrate  wiederum je
nach Schwellenwert  nur 25 bis 30 Prozent (Thomp-
son 2003). Das bedeutet in der täglichen Praxis eine
große Zahl unnötiger PSA-Bestimmungen, Prostata-
biopsien und Behandlungen.
Die Effektivität der Früherkennungsuntersuchung auf
Prostatakrebs ist zurzeit noch nicht bewiesen. Um
diese Frage zu beantworten, laufen momentan 2 gro-
ße Studien: die European Randomized Screening for
Prostate Cancer (ERSPC)-Studie und die Prostate,
Lung, Colorectal and Ovary (PLCO)-Studie in den
USA. Definitive Ergebnisse sind aber nicht vor 2008
bis 2010 zu erwarten.
Dennoch lassen sich aus den Erkenntnissen der
vergangenen Jahre Folgerungen ziehen, wie man
die Früherkennung des Prostatakrebses sinnvol-
ler gestalten kann: Feste jährliche Intervalle sind
nicht erforderlich. Bei niedrigen PSA-Ausgangswer-
ten (< 2 ng/ml) können sicher zweijährliche, mögli-
cherweise auch noch längere Intervalle ohne signifi-
kante Risikozunahme empfohlen werden (Börger-
mann, Rübben; Ross). Vorab-Auswertungen des hol-
ländischen Armes der ERPSC-Studie zeigen, dass
vierjährige Kontrollintervalle bei primär unauffälligem
Erstbefund ausreichend sind, um Tumoren noch in
heilbaren Stadien zu erfassen (van der Crujsen-Koe-
ter u. a.).
Wird diese Früherkennung regelmäßig wahrgenom-
men, bietet sich mit der Verlaufsbeobachtung der
PSA-Werte (so genannte PSA-velocity) ein weiterer
Marker an. Bei Prostatakrebs steigt der PSA-Wert
erheblich schneller an als bei gutartiger Vergröße-
rung. Als Schwellenwert für Krebsverdacht kann ein
Anstieg von 0,5 ng/ml/Jahr Anwendung finden (Bör-
germann, Rübben). Ferner muss die Prostatagröße in
die Bewertung einbezogen werden, da der PSA-Wert
auch stark von ihr abhängt (Flaig u.a. 2007).
Durch eine derartige individuell ausgerichtete Früher-
kennung lassen sich Kosten und zum Teil auch kom-
plikationsbehaftete Untersuchungen sparen.
Wann welche Therapie?
Da viele Prostatakrebse nicht zum Tode des Betroffe-
nen führen, müssen sie auch nicht in jedem Falle
behandelt werden. Neuere Daten legen nahe, dass
bis zu 30 Prozent der Patienten, die wegen eines
Prostatakarzinoms radikal prostatektomiert wurden,
an einem klinisch unbedeutenden Krebs (Haustierkrebs)
litten (Johansson 2004).
Da alle Behandlungsverfahren, die bei Prostatakrebs
zum Einsatz kommen, Nebenwirkungen bzw. Folge-
erscheinungen haben, die die Lebensqualität zum Teil
erheblich beeinträchtigen können (z.B. Inkontinenz,
Sexualfunktionsstörungen), ist eine Übertherapie da-
her bedeutsam (Albers und Jakse 2005; Steineck u.a.
2002).

Risikomarker
Für eine risikoadaptierte Behandlung ist es daher von
allergrößter Bedeutung zu erkennen, ob ein Prostata-
krebs aggressiv ist oder nicht. Dafür stehen verschie-
dene Parameter zur Verfügung: Abgesehen von den
in der Forschung befindlichen Größen wie Onkogene,
Tumorsuppressorgene, Mikrogefäßdichte stehen für
die Praxis Tumorvolumen, Differenzierungsgrad bzw.
Gleason-Score die DNA-Zytometrie (Bichler 2006;
Bonkhoff 2006; Epstein 2004).
Leider lässt sich im Einzelfall mit den meisten der
genannten Größen nicht mit ausreichender Sicherheit
die Prognose des Prostatakrebses vorhersagen. Cha-
kravarti und Zhai (2003) haben in einer ausgedehnten
Literaturrecherche molekulare und genetische Mar-
ker hinsichtlich ihrer Aussagekraft für die Prognose
geprüft. Der Gleason-Score, der am histologischen
Präparat ermittelt wird, erlaubt zwar eine prognosti-
sche Aussage hinsichtlich der Lebenserwartung (bei
niedrigem Gleason-Score 24 ist das Risiko, an Pro-
statakrebs innerhalb von 15 Jahren zu sterben, sehr
gering [Albertson u.a.]), die meisten Gleason-Score-
Bestimmungen, die von den Pathologen durchgeführt
werden, liegen aber in einem Graubereich von 56.
Außerdem ist die Reproduzierbarkeit dieser Methode
gering (Rousselet u.a.).

DNA-Zytometrie
Einzig die DNA-Zytometrie wurde als viel verspre-
chender Marker eingestuft, der in extensiven biologi-
schen und klinischen Studien seinen Stellenwert als
Prognosefaktor gezeigt hat. Insbesondere durch die
Arbeiten von Tribukait (1993, 2006) konnte gezeigt
werden, dass mit der DNA-Zytometrie die prognosti-
sche Einschätzung deutlich verbessert werden kann.
Zusätzlich erlaubt sie auch eine Beurteilung, ob ein
fortgeschrittener Krebs auf bestimmte Medikamente
(z.B. Hormonentzugstherapie) anspricht oder nicht.
Beides ist eine Voraussetzung für die im Einzelfall zu
treffende, risikoadaptierte Therapieentscheidung.
Dies hat auch die WHO anerkannt und empfohlen,
dass neue Behandlungsmethoden für den Prostatakrebs
nur unter Mitführung einer DNA-Zytometrie ge-
prüft werden sollen (Schröder u.a. 1994).
Die DNA-Zytometrie hat bislang allerdings nicht den
Stellenwert erlangt, der ihr auf Grund der obigen
Ausführungen zukommen sollte. Dabei ist sicherlich
zu berücksichtigen, dass nicht ausschließlich medizi-
nische Argumente eine Rolle spielen bei der Verbrei-
tung von Untersuchungs- und Behandlungsmetho-
den. Fachliche Interessen und Vergütungsaspekte
sind dabei oftmals auch entscheidend.

Methodik DNA-Zytometrie
Es ist hinlänglich erwiesen, dass die Ploidiebestimmung
mittels DNA-Zytometrie als ein objektives Ver-
fahren zum Malignitätsgrading des Prostatakarzi-
noms verwendet werden kann (Bichler K.H. 1996).
Das Verfahren basiert auf folgendem Prinzip:
Die Bild-zytometrische DNA-Analyse ist eine mikro-
skopische Technik zur Bestimmung des DNA-Gehal-
tes von Zellkernen. Der Gesamt-DNA-Gehalt eines
Zellkernes einer Tumorzelle kann als Marker für den
Nachweis chromosomaler Aberrationen im Genom
der erkrankten Zelle verwendet werden ( Böcking A.
u. a. 1994). Maligne Tumoren sind genetisch instabil
und weisen daher häufig schwere chromosomale Stö-
rungen auf. Je schwerer diese genetischen Verände-
rungen sind, desto aggressiver verhält sich der bösar-
tige Tumor. Zellen mit abnormer Zusammensetzung
des Chromosomensatzes werden in der DNA-Zyto-
metrie als DNA-aneuploid bezeichnet. Ein hohes Maß
an Bild-zytometrisch nachweisbarer DNA-Aneuploi-
die ist daher ein Indikator für ein gesteigertes mali-
gnes Potenzial von Tumorzellen.
Hochgradig DNA-aneuploide Prostatakarzinome ha-
ben ein aggressives Wachstumsverhalten und eine
schlechte Prognose; sie sprechen nicht auf eine Hormontherapie
an. Diploide Tumoren dagegen verhalten
sich nicht aggressiv und haben eine gute Prognose;
sie lassen ein gutes Ansprechen auf eine Hormonthe-
rapie erwarten. Eigene Untersuchungen belegen,
dass dieses biologische Verhalten nicht nur für fortge-
schrittene Prostatakarzinome gilt, sondern bereits bei
sehr kleinen Prostatakarzinomen zutrifft Horninger
u.a. 2004). Dies bedeutet, dass auch die kleinen
Tumoren, die heute mithilfe der Früherkennung er-
fasst werden, mittels DNA-Zytometrie in Bezug auf ihr
biologisches Wachstumsverhalten sicher beurteilt
werden können.
Für die Ploidiebestimmung werden Zellvereinze-
lungspräparate von formalin-fixiertem und in Paraffin
eingebetteten Prostatastanzzylindern angefertigt und
nach Feulgen gefärbt. Das Präparat wird unter dem
Mikroskop analysiert, und es werden jene Zellen vom
Beobachter ausgewählt, die für die DNA-Analyse von
Interesse sind.
Die von einer Videokamera aufgenommenen Bilder
werden digitalisiert und von einem Computer mittels
Grauwertanalyse ausgewertet. Nach Messung von
300 (interaktiv) bis zu 3.000 (automatisiert) Tumorzell-
kernen wird das Messergebnis als Frequenzhisto-
gramm der optischen Dichte ausgegeben und inter-
pretiert. Die heute gängige Histogramminterpretation
beruht auf der Stammlinieninterpretation nach Prof.
Böcking.
Die DNA-Zytometrie hat gegenüber dem Gleason-
Score den großen Vorteil, besser reproduzierbare und
damit objektive Ergebnisse zu liefern. Die dafür not-
wendige Technik ist zudem heute durch den Preisver-
fall auf dem Computer- und Kamerasektor relativ
preisgünstig. Die verfügbare Software erlaubt eine
fast vollständige Automatisierung.
Die notwendigen Maßnahmen zur Probenaufbereitung
lassen sich in so gut wie jedem Pathologischen
oder Zytologischen Institut bewältigen. Messung und
Auswertung sind leicht standardisierbar (Haroske u.a.
2001). Die Gestehungskosten sind dabei im Vergleich
von z.B. genetischen Untersuchungen minimal. Dies
ist in Zeiten eines steigenden Kostendrucks im medi-
zinischen System von besonderer Bedeutung.
Voraussetzung ist allerdings, dass Untersuchungs-
material aus der Vorsteherdrüse repräsentativ gewon-
nen werden kann. Die dafür notwendige Biopsie muss
standardisiert durchgeführt werden, um dies sicher-
zustellen.

Fazit
Ob eine Früherkennung des Prostatakrebses generell
die Sterblichkeit an diesem Tumor senken kann, ist
bislang noch nicht erwiesen. Die bisherigen Erkennt-
nisse zeigen aber, dass insbesondere bei Männern
zwischen 45 und 65 Jahren Früherkennung sinnvoll
sein kann, da die Lebenserwartung hoch und durch
Früherkennung Tumoren in heilbaren Stadien ent-
deckt werden können.
Die Früherkennung muss maßgeschneidert sein.
Sie sollte die Bestimmung des PSA-Wertes, die Tast-
untersuchung und Größenbestimmung (Ultraschall)
der Prostata enthalten (Al-Azab u. a. 2007). Dies setzt
eine hohe Erfahrung des Untersuchers voraus. Nur
dadurch kann der PSA-Wert sinnvoll eingeschätzt
werden. Jährliche Untersuchungsintervalle sind bei
unauffälligem Befund nicht erforderlich, hier reichen
zwei-, wahrscheinlich sogar vierjährige Abstände aus.
Die Diagnostik bei Verdacht auf Prostatakrebs sollte
unbedingt die Durchführung einer DNA-Zytometrie
beinhalten. Sie sollte in die Therapieempfehlung ein-
bezogen werden, da sie der verlässlichste Prognose-
marker ist, den wir momentan zur Verfügung haben.
Auf diese Weise lassen sich unnötige Behandlungs-
maßnahmen mit teilweise schweren Folgeerschei-
nungen vermeiden, aber auch Risikosituationen er-
kennen, in denen unmittelbar gehandelt werden
muss. Die Vergütung der genannten Maßnahmen
muss  im Gegensatz zu den derzeitigen Bedingun-
gen  auch kostendeckend sein, um eine allgemeine
Akzeptanz bei den Leistungserbringern zu finden.
Ein solches Gesamtkonzept lässt dennoch erwarten,
sinnvoll Kosten im Gesundheitswesen zu sparen. Die-
se Überlegungen müssen unbedingt auch Eingang in
die aktuelle Diskussion um Prostatakrebszentren
(ähnlich wie Brustkrebszentren) finden. Die Kriterien,
die derzeit als Voraussetzung für die Zertifizierung
solcher Zentren geplant sind, lassen ansonsten erwarten,
Prostatakrebs um jeden Preis zu diagnosti-
zieren und möglichst radikal zu therapieren.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Halo Dieter,

Ich kann den Dank nur postwendend aufgrund Deiner großartigen Ergänzung zurückgeben.
Bei so vielen positiven Informationen hoffe ich nun, dass sich im Forum immer mehr für diese offentsichlichen Vorteile interessieren und uns doch noch die Initialzündung für FNAb und DNA gelingt.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harro

*Gelungene doppelte Präsentation*

Hallo, alle an DNA-Zytometrie interessierte Forumsbenutzer. Übersichtlicher und vollständiger und vor allem für jeden verständlich konnte man das nicht rüberbringen. Um diesen Thread ständig in Bewegung zu halten, habe ich mich zu dieser spontanen Lobbezeugung entschlossen. Ich hoffe auf allgemeine Zustimmung auch im Hinblick auf die beiden obigen Akteure.

*"In jede hohe Freude mischt sich eine Empfindung der Dankbarkeit"*
(Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Andalusische Woche*

Hallo, unser lieber Knut und seine liebe Frau Karola hatten alle an der inzwischen geläufigen DNA-Zytometrie für Anfang März beteiligten sechs FNABler zu sich ins sonnige Andalusien eingeladen. Leider war es nur meiner Frau und mir vergönnt, dieser herzlichen Einladung zu folgen, da unsere vier anderen Mitstreiter es zeitlich nicht realisieren konnten. Hierdurch kamen meine Frau und ich nun zu dem alleinigen Genuß einer nicht mehr zu überbietenden Gastfreundschaft. Das Wetter spielte alle Tage mit, so daß auch ein von unseren lieben Gastgebern arrangierter Nachtbesuch der erleuchteten Alhambra in Granada zu einem einmaligen Erlebnis wurden. Hier darf nur eine lange Zeit vorher angemeldete jeweils streng limitierte kleine Besuchergruppe das
gewaltige Bauwerk betreten. Avocados, Mangos und natürlich riesige Mengen herrlicher Granatäpfel, die wir als Gäste selbst von den Bäumen holen durften, erfreuten uns zum Frühstück und auch als Dessert nach dem Abendessen. Knuts Spezialmischung am frühen Tag, nämlich 2 cremige Danone Joghurt gemischt mit Haselnüssen, Erdnüssen, Mandeln und Walnüssen haben meine Frau und ich mit Vorliebe auch verspeist und dann Joghurt mit ausgepulten Granatapfelkernen, einfach herrlich. Wir haben noch einige Früchte im Handgepäck mitnehmen dürfen, die gleich heute früh nach von Karola vorgeführter Methode hier den Weg für eine verbesserte Verdauung fanden. Es waren wunderschöne Tage, die wir wie einen Traumurlaub erlebten, weil wir so herzlich von unseren Gastgebern verwöhnt wurden. Und, wie es Heribert in seinem Schreiben an mich bei der Rücksendung der Dichtungen von Helmut Illini anklingen ließ, wurde das tägliche rituelle Glas Rotwein auch nicht vergessen. Knut und Karola trinken übrigens nur zu besonderen Anlässen alkoholische Getränke, während ich ja, wie bekannt, nur zu zwei Gelegenheiten trinke, und zwar immer wenn`s regnet und wenn`s nicht regnet. Wir wünschen, Dir lieber Knut, daß Dein Loma-Linda Besuch den erhofften Erfolg bringt und Du und Deine liebe Frau noch lange Freude an der andalusischen Sonne habt.

*"Nur wenigen Menschenherzen ist es eingepflanzt, den Freund, umlacht von Segen, ohne Neid zu schaun"*
(Aischylos)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hutschi,

woran konnte man merken, daß man eingeladen war. Ich weiss, ich gehöre sowieso nicht in das übliche PK-Bild. Es ist ja gut, daß mich wenigstens die SHGs brauchen.
Gruß Hans

----------


## Harro

*Richtigstellung*

Hallo, lieber Hans, man muß etwas weiter ausholen, um das von mir im Sechserpaket abgehandelte FNAB-Treffen in Andalusien richtig einzuschätzen. Ganz am Anfang gab es wegen Loma-Linda-Erfahrungsaustausch ein erstes Odenwald/Kraichgau-Treffen in Heidelberg im DA VINCI zu dem Knut auch Paul Neuer und mich jeweils mit Frauen bat. Es war ein loses Treffen, zu dem Paul leider seine Frau nicht mitbringen konnte, wie Du ja auf dem damaligen Bild mit 5 Personen ersehen konntest. Nach Beendigung der Bestrahlung in Loma-Linda und des inzwischen von Paul-Peter arrangierten FNAB-Treffs mit anschließender DNA-Zytometrie durch Prof. Böcking in Lütjensee machte Knut noch von Loma Linda aus den Vorschlag zu einem zweiten Odenwald/Kraichgau Meeting mit Paul Neuer + Frau sowie meiner Frau und mir. Paul-Peter hörte davon und schien interessiert, an diesem ersten Kennenlerntreff teilzunehmen, wenn es für ihn zeitlich machbar wäre. Schließlich habe ich dann noch Schorschel gefragt, ob er auch nach Heidelberg kommen würde. Paul-Peter und Schorschel kamen aber ohne ihre Frauen, so daß dann Knut nach dem Mittagessen im DA VINCI spontan wegen der an diesem Tage fehlenden Frauen eine Einladung an Paul, Paul-Peter, Schorschel und mich zu einem Besuch nach Andalusien aussprach. Eine zusätzliche Einladung an Dich und Reinardo ist nicht ergangen. Insofern ist meine Schilderung von 6 eingeladenen FNABlern nicht korrekt. Man möge mir das nachsehen. Ich bin aber sicher, daß wir dafür umso mehr gemeinsam Spaß haben werden, wenn wir zusammen mit unseren Frauen im Jahre 2008 in Hamburg auftauchen, um dann gemeinsam mit Prof. Böcking und Frau sowie Dr. Bliemeister und Frau unsere DNA-Ergebnisse bei einem guten Glas Rotwein zu bestaunen. Ich freue mich schon heute darauf, dieses dann vollständige Sechser-FNAB-Team kennen lernen zu können. Bis dahin, lieber Hans, wünscht Dir Harald weitere gute Zwischenergebnisse, die Du mit Deinem unverwüstlichen Tatendrang und dank Deiner HP sicher haben wirst.

*"Jeder Mensch macht Fehler. Das Kunststück liegt darin, sie dann zu machen, wenn keiner zuschaut"       * (Sir Peter Ustinov)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## ruggero1

Hör mal zu, lieber Hutschi,
so ganz zufrieden bin ich aber gar nicht mit deinem Erscheinungsbild - schwankende Gestalten gibt es ja nun genug und überall. Lieber wäre es mir, du würdest dich langsam an die Presse- bzw. Öffentlichkeitsarbeit machen. Hast du dich schon erkundigt, ob der Südwestfunk nicht zu eurem Sixpack kommen und Aufnahmen machen kann? Es ist schließlich eine grandiose Sache, die ihr da vorhabt - eine FNaB mitsamt Analyse vor laufender Kamera wäre doch die beste Werbung für dieses Verfahren! Also lass' den Rotwein stehen und mach' dich auf die Socken  - sowas muss gut vorbereitet werden!
Ruggero

----------


## Harro

*Meine Spaßeinlage*

Hallo, Ruggero, schön, daß Du Dich mal wieder in diesen Thread einschaltest. Das ist auch gut so, damit man immer wieder mit der FNAB bzw. DNA-Zytometrie in Kontakt bleibt. Schade, daß Du von meiner kleinen Hamburger, witzig klingen sollenden Einlassung zu meinen Trinkgewohnheiten gleich von schwankenden Gestalten ausgehst. Dieser Hinweis von mir hätte wohl eher in Plauderecke seinen richtigen Platz gehabt. Aber so streng wollen wir doch die Maßstäbe nicht ansetzen. Aber Du neigst ja ebenfalls dazu, gleich ins Extrem überzuleiten, indem Du vorschlägst unser Treffen im Jahre 2008 mit laufender Kamera zu fixieren. Es überrascht mich aber, weil ich keinen Zynismus entdecken will - so eine Denkweise ist für mich tabu - von Dir den Vorschlag zu lesen, eine Presse und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit rechtzeitig vorzubereiten. Eigentlich eine ganz gute Idee. Das könnte auch Werbung fürs Forum und natürlich für die DNA-Zytometrie bedeuten. Du hast sicher längst bemerkt, daß ich nicht ernsthaft einen Gedanken darauf verschwendet habe, Du wolltest mich aus der Reserve locken. Nein, so was tut ein Ruggero nicht, siehe auch

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=147

Es bestünde jedoch durchaus die Möglichkeit, daß man die von unserem Sixpack, wie Du es so schön formulierst hast, festgelegte Aktion zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt und an einem anderen Ort wiederholt. Dann wärest Du nach normalen Regeln der Fairness der erste Anwärter für das nächste Sixpack. 

*"Wer sichere Schritte gehen will, muss sie langsam gehen"*
(samurai-leitsatz)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## ruggero1

Hutschi, bitte, ich meinte das wirklich so, wie es da steht: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist etwas sehr Wichtiges, wenn etwas hinsichtlich der vermehrten und verbesserten Anwendung der FNaB erreicht werden soll. Also auf - an die Arbeit.
Ruggero

----------


## Harro

*Also doch gute Idee*

Hallo, Ruggero, vor dem Einschlafen habe ich noch einmal über Deine Worte nachgedacht und überlegt, ob man aus dem DNA-Zytometrie-Treff mit vorheriger FNAB nicht wirklich etwas in Richtung Werbung machen könnte. Ich denke daran, daß man z.B. die örtliche Presse im Raum Hamburg, also Hamburger Abendblatt, in die Story einweihen könnte und einen Journalisten/Reporter zum besagten Termin nach Lütjensee anfordern sollte. Da müßte man aber auch die Zustimmung von Prof. Böcking und Dr. Bliemeister einholen. Ich werde das auf jeden Fall mit meinen Mitstreitern abklären.

*"Wer einen Fehler gemacht hat und ihn nicht verbessert, begeht schon den zweiten"         * (Konfuzius)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Zwischenbescheid*

Hallo, Ruggero, hallo an dieser Idee Interessierte, den Faden werde ich aufgreifen bzw. weiterspinnen, und zwar nach Abstimmung mit allen Beteiligten. Es könnte daraus ja durchaus etwas für unsere KISP-Texte erwachsen.

*"Zu wissen, was man weiß und zu wissen, was man tut, das ist Wissen"*
(Konfuzius)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Bemerkung: Ende April 2008: Als Patient ist es schwierig, die Qualifikation eines Arztes einzuschätzen. Dr. Al-Abadi beherrscht die FNAB. In seinem Institut werden auch DNA-Analysen gefertigt. Es scheint aber so zu sein, dass er bei der _Interpretation_ der DNA-Analyse  (Ploidie)  teilweise falsch liegt.  Im Zweifelsfall sollten die Ergebnisse von Prof. Böcking interpretiert werden.

Gruß
Wolfgang 


Hallo Allerseits,

  die DNA-Analyse wird in diesem Thread ausführlich diskutiert. Eine mögliche, besonders nebenwirkungsarme und öfter wiederholbare Methode zur Gewinnung von Zellen, ist die Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie, FNAB. Leider gibt es nicht viele Ärzte, die diese Methode beherrschen. Der erwähnte Urologe  und Zytopathologe, Dr. Al-Abadi, ist seit ein paar Monaten pensioniert. Jetzt gibt es eine gute Nachricht. Er arbeitet in der Berliner Charité wieder für 2 Tage in der Woche und bietet FNAB und DNA-Analyse für Prostatapatienten an. Natürlich kann eine DNA-Analyse auch aus Stanzbiopsie-Material, zum Progressions-Vergleich auch aus altem, vorhandenem Material, gemacht werden.

 Ich füge im Folgenden das Schreiben an Berliner Ärzte bei. Jeder Patient kann sich auch direkt bei ihm melden.

Die DNA-Analyse ist Kassenleistung. Inwieweit das auf die FNAB zutrifft, muss erfragt werden.

Viele Grüße, Wolfgang


   *Universitätsklinikum* *·** Medizinische Fakultät der   Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin*     *Klinik für Allgemein, Viszeral- und   Transplantationschirurgie* *Direktor: Prof. Dr. med. P. Neuhaus*    

     CHARITÉ·.................................................  .........
Augustenburger Platz 1 
D-13353   BERLIN



Praxis   für Urologie
Herr/Frau

     Berlin
   CAMPUS   VIRCHOW-KLINIKUM   *Forschungslabor* * für Zytologie und   DNA-Zytometrie* PD Dr. Al-Abadi/r 
 Telefon: (030)   450-552509 Telefax: (030)   450-552900 
 
 
  
 
    Liebe Kollegen und Kolleginnen,

  auf Grund der   Nachfrage von Patienten und Kollegen 
  nach  einer Feinnadelaspirationbiopsie  der Prostata und einer anschließenden DNA Analyse biete ich Ihnen bei Verdacht auf Prostatakarzinom oder Verdacht auf Progression unter der Therapie bzw. bei Behandlungsverlaufskontrolle  diese Untersuchung an, sowie eine DNA-Analyse bei Stanzbiopsien.  
  Bei Interesse melden Sie sich bitte bei  meiner Assistentin Frau Dürr unter der 
  Telefonnummer: *030/450552509*, oder per E-Mail *angelika.duerr@charite.de.

*   Mit freundlichen Grüßen

  PD Dr. H. Al-Abadi
  FA für Urologie

----------


## Harro

*Wiederbelebung*

Hallo, lieber Wolfgang, schön, daß Du diesem Thread wieder Leben eingehaucht hast, obwohl wir, also die FNABler, inzwischen trotzdem aktiv waren und zu gegebener Zeit hier auch hoffentlich neue Ergebnisse präsentieren werden können. Man kann nur allen Betroffenen, die an einer zusätzlichen Beurteilung Ihres PCa bzw. seiner Biologie interessiert sind, empfehlen, diese Diagnosemöglichkeit zu nutzen.

*"Irren ist auch insofern menschlich, als die Tiere wenig oder gar nicht irren, wenigstens die klügsten unter ihnen"*
(Georg Christoph Lichtenberg, deutscher Philosoph)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Die glorreichen Fünf haben heute ihre FNAB in Lütjensee gehabt. Das einzige stürmische war die Fahrt mit Harald vom Hotel zur Praxis. Wir alle waren von den Künsten des Dr. Bliemeisters begeistert. Es war meine erste FNAB, und ich kann nun aus Erfahrung bestätigen, dass dies ein angenehmes Verfahren im Vergleich zur Stanzbiopsie und fast schmerzfrei ist. Morgen berichten wir weiter.

Gruß Knut

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo ihr Musketiere,

schon beruhigend, dass ihr den Sturm überstanden habt. Wir sind schon gespannt auf die Ergebnisse. Habt ihr auch ein gemütliches Beisammensein eingeplant? Bis auf Konrad trinken doch alle Rotwein, oder etwa nicht?

Grüße 
Hartmut

----------


## ruggero1

Hallo Hutschi, Knut und die andren,
könntet ihr vielleicht einen neuen Thread für euren "Selbstversuch" aufmachen? Der wäre dann, so hoffe ich, übersichtlicher!
Es freut mich, dass alles gut geklappt hat!
ruggero

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Rüdiger,

Ich bin gerade vor 5 Minuten zuhause in Spanien eingetroffen. Wir hatten in Hamburg besprochen, diesen Thread fortzusetzen, da man auch dann die Historie nachlesen kann, wie es zu dieser Aktion gekommen ist, und weiter ist in diesem Thread auch viel Informativeszu DNA und FNAB gesagt worden. Du hast natürlich Recht, dass der Thread inzwischen sehr umfangreich geworden ist, aber wir meinen, dass die Konzentration des Themas und die Vorgeschichte sowie die neuen Erkenntnisse und Ergebnisse im selben Thread sein sollten. Da ich nun noch Koffer auspacken muss, werde ich erst morgen weiter vom Ablauf in Hamburg berichten.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Bis auf Konrad trinken doch alle Rotwein, oder etwa nicht?...


Lieber Hartmut!

Ohne detaillierten Berichten vorgreifen zu wollen, möchte ich Dir ein Geheimnis anvertrauen, das aber absolut unter uns bleiben muss!! :-))

_Konrad hat sich am Samstagabend zu einem Glas Rotwein hinreißen lassen!!_ 

Ob das an der exzellenten medizinischen und menschlichen Betreuung durch Dr. Bliemeister oder an der beeindruckenden Professionalität von Prof. Böcking oder an der unglaublich guten Stimmung unter allen Beteiligten oder an allem gleichzeitig lag, weiß ich nicht. Aber er hat Rotwein getrunken!!!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
Zuerst möchte ich als Einführung noch einmal kurz ausführen, wie es zu dieser FNAB-Aktion in Hamburg überhaupt gekommen ist. Reinardo hatte nach seiner DHB, auf mehrere Jahre bezogen, einen kontinuierlichen Anstieg des PSA-Wertes zu verzeichnen. Das erhoffte Plateau stellte sich nicht ein, und als der PSA-Wert unter Proscar die Sechs übersprang, hatten Dieter und ich uns sorgend mahnend bei Reinardo gemeldet und ihm nahe gelegt, unbedingt über nächste Schritte nachzudenken. Reinardo, als Anhänger der Tribukait Thesen und überzeugt von der Wichtigkeit und Aussagekraft der DNA, entschied sich als ersten Schritt bei Dr. Al Abadi, eine FNAB machen zu lassen mit DNA-Bestimmung, um eine gesicherte Diagnose des Istzustandes für eventuelle weitere Schritte zu haben.
Das Resultat ist bekannt und die grafischen Verläufe der DNA-Entwicklung sind in diesem Thread mehrfach dargelegt. Über die fünf Jahre nach der DHB hatte beim PCa eine negative Entwicklung zu mehr Aggressivität statt gefunden und aus einer guten peridiploiden Verteilung mit den Hauptstammlinien bei 2 war eine tetraploide Verteilung mit den Hauptstammlinien um 4 und einem neu entstandenen zwar noch prozentual kleinen x-ploiden Teil von entarteten Zellen zwischen 5 und 10 geworden. Dies wurde von Dieter und mir in diesem Thread kommentiert. Es meldete sich dann auch Paul-Peter zu diesem Thema und berichtete über seine Erfahrungen und seine DNA und für wie wichtig er persönlich die DNA ansieht und welche großen Vorteile er in der FNAB gegenüber der normalen Stanzbiopsie sieht, natürlich auch beeinflusst durch seine außerordentlichen negativen Erfahrungen mit letzterer. Der nächste Schritt war dann, dass Dieter die DNA-Verteilungen von Reinardo, Paul-Peter und mir in einem Diagramm in diesem Thread darstellte. Dies alles geschah im letzten Jahr Juni/Juli während meines Therapieaufenthaltes in Loma Linda/Kalifornien. Ich erhielt dann einen Anruf von Paul-Peter, und er erläuterte mir seine Idee, im Forum ein Zeichen zu setzen, indem eine Gruppe Betroffener gleichzeitig eine FNAB durchführen lässt und die Resultate veröffentlicht. Ich war ebenfalls fasziniert von diesem Vorschlag und sagte sofort zu mitzumachen, und dass ich mich darum kümmern werde, weitere Betroffene für dies Vorhaben zu gewinnen. Ich dachte dabei sofort an Schorschel und HansiB, da beide mit Ihren Krankheitsverläufen einmal das untere und einmal das obere Ende der PCa-Skala abdeckten. Ich kontaktierte beide, und es kam prompt von jedem die Zusage. 
Paul-Peter stellte dann das von ihm indizierte Vorhaben im Forum vor, und Hutschi, der zu der Zeit ebenfalls in Urlaub war, meldete sich nach seiner Rückkehr sofort mit der Bitte, der sechste in der Gruppe sein zu dürfen. Paul-Peter stimmte dem zu, und das Sextett war komplett. Paul-Peter begeistert dann Prof. Böcking für dies Projekt, der wieder Dr. Bliemeister als Urologen empfahl, so dass dann auch der wichtige medizinische Part geregelt war. Als Termin wurde aus damaliger Sicht der recht späte 1.3.2008 festgelegt, da nach Prof. Böcking zwischen Ende meiner Bestrahlungstherapie und der FNAB im Minimum sechs Monate liegen sollten.
Ich nehme an, dass einige/viele? Forumsmitglieder glaubten, dass diese Aktion nicht zu Stande kommen wird. Hinter den Kulissen wurde an den Details gearbeitet. Hutschi als geborener Hamburger brachte seine Erfahrungen für die Hotelwahl ein, und am letzten Wochenende fand dann das Ereignis, wie im Juli letzten Jahres im Forum von Paul-Peter verkündet, mit dem kompletten Sextett statt, wobei Paul-Peter aus akutem Anlass seine FNAB bereits bei Dr. Bliemeister vor 2 ½ Monaten gemacht hatte. Die Aktion war rund rum medizinisch wie auch gesellschaftlich ein voller Erfolg.
Die FNAB wurde morgens am Samstag durchgeführt, und abends ging es mit den Ehefrauen zum Galadinner, zu dem Paul-Peter auch Prof. Böcking und Dr. Bliemeister jeweils mit Gattin eingeladen hatte. Ich weiß, dass es ihm nicht Recht ist, aber ich schreibe es trotzdem, dass Paul-Peter nicht nur der Initiator sondern auch noch der Sponsor dieser Aktion war und die Gesamtkosten übernommen hat, und ich möchte Dir, lieber Paul, im Namen aller Teilnehmer sehr herzlich für Dein Engagement danken.
Es ist klar, dass aufgrund des Anlasses und bei der Anwesenheit von sechs Betroffenen sowie einem Wissenschaftler und einem Urologen das beherrschende Thema des Abends das PCa war. Aber auch die Damen beteiligten sich rege an den Gesprächen, und Frau Böcking führte aus, dass sie mit etwas gemischten Gefühlen der Einladung gefolgt und nun wirklich überrascht und angetan war von der Offenheit und der Kompetenz, mit der über dies Thema, über unsere Krankheit gesprochen wurde. Ich meine nichts kann besser die besondere Atmosphäre dieser Zusammenkunft wiedergeben, als dass unser Konrad sich dazu hinreißen ließ, ein Glas Rotwein zu trinken.
Nach dieser Einführung mit Rückblick und Kurzbericht über den gesellschaftlichen Teil möchte ich zu dem eigentlichen Anlass dieser Aktion kommen, nämlich eine FNAB an 5/6 Betroffenen als Following up durchzuführen. Ich möchte über meine gewonnenen Erfahrungen und auch über die Gründe meiner Teilnahme berichten. Wie bekannt, bin ich ein großer Befürworter, die DNA auch unbedingt bei der Erstdiagnose mit heranzuziehen, um eine optimale Therapiewahl treffen zu können. Weiter propagiere ich seit langem über FNAB und DNA ein Therapiemonitoring durchzuführen insbesondere bei WW. Von der Stanzbiopsie aufgrund meiner drei Biopsien mit insgesamt 33 Stanzen hatte ich ein klares Bild und wusste aus eigener Erfahrung mit einer eingefangenen Sepsis bei der zweiten Biopsie und jeweils starken Blutungen in Blase und After bei allen drei Biopsien um die Unannehmlichkeiten und Risiken dieses Verfahrens, und dass deshalb die Stanzbiopsie wohl kaum als Verfahren zum Therapiemonitoring infrage kommt. Deshalb wollte ich mich überzeugen, ob die FNAB tatsächlich so sanft ist, wie von den Befürwortern immer wieder angeführt wird, um auch Empfehlungen, basierend auf eigene Erfahrungen, geben zu können. Weiter war ich natürlich neugierig, wie mein Ergebnis nach DHB und adjuvanter Protonentherapie aussehen würde.
Um es vorweg zu nehmen, die FNAB ist ein sanftes Verfahren und vergleichend mit meinen Erfahrungen über die Stanzbiopsie, könnte ich fast ins Schwärmen geraten über die Annehmlichkeiten der FNAB. Deshalb beschreibe ich den Ablauf nun sehr detailliert. 
Als wir eintrafen, wurden wir von Dr. Bliemeister und Prof. Böcking freundlich begrüßt. Herr Dr. Bliemeister hatte pro Patient eine halbe Stunde vorgesehen, und es zeigte sich auch, dass diese im Mittel benötigt wurde. Ich kam nach HansiB, Reinardo und Hutschi als Vierter an die Reihe. Ich brachte die zugesandte Einverständniserklärung, die übrigens sehr anschaulich mit Abbildungen den FNAB-Ablauf darstellte, ausgefüllt mit und hatte auch meine Fragen in dieser schriftlich definiert. Mein Hauptanliegen war Herrn Dr. Bliemeister zu informieren, dass bei der Protonenbestrahlung in Loma Linda ganz bewusst ein Fleckchen des Enddarms mit bestrahlt wird. Der Enddarm wird durch den rektal eingeführten und mit Wasser gefüllten Ballon gegen die Prostata gedrückt, um diese möglichst immer in derselben Position zu fixieren. Dadurch wird dieser kleine Teil des geweiteten Enddarms mit bestrahlt, und weiter muss durch dieses Fleckchen die Nadel für die FNAB in die Prostata gestochen werden. Dies bestrahlte Darmfleckchen regeneriert sich wieder über einen Zeitraum bis zu 1 ½ Jahren, und während des Regenerierungsprozesses kommt es in der Darminnenwand zu Ablösungen, die mit Blutungen begleitet sein können. Dies geschah wieder einmal an dem besagten Samstagmorgen. Herr Dr. Bliemeister sah darin kein Problem gegen die geplante FNAB, so dass wir dann zur Tat schritten. Ich entkleidete mich unten und als ich dann, wie gewohnt, noch mein Pullover und Oberhemd ausziehen wollte, stoppte Dr. Bliemeister mich mit den Worten: Halt, kein Striptease. Zu meiner Überraschung musste ich dann nicht den Spezialstuhl besteigen sondern Dr. Bliemeister bat mich, auf der Liege in Seitenlage mit angewinkelten Beinen Platz zu nehmen. Zuerst tastete er die Prostata ab und begann dann mit der FNAB, und zwar führte er drei Einstiche an verschiedenen Positionen mit den Zellenabsaugungen durch. Er bat mich- quasi als Ablenkungsmanöver- meine PK-Geschichte zu erzählen und stellte auch während der FNAB-Durchführung Fragen bzw. forderte mich sofort auf, weiter zu berichten, wenn ich einmal in meiner Berichtserstattung stoppte. Einen Einstich habe ich gar nicht gespürt. Die beiden anderen Einstiche entsprachen etwa einem Drittel des Schmerzlevels einer mittelprächtigen Anlegung einer Kanüle zur Blutentnahme und somit vom Schmerzgefühl eigentlich bedeutungslos. Der gesamte FNAB-Ablauf dauerte keine fünf Minuten.
Die freundliche und aufmerksame Art von Dr. Bliemeister und alles ohne Zeitdruck empfand ich als sehr angenehm und gab einem mehr das Gefühl bei einem Freund als bei einem Arzt zu sein. Deshalb fragte ich ihm, ob er auch den heutigen Ablauf, einmal ohne Zeitdruck mit den und für die Patienten arbeiten zu können, als angenehm empfindet. Er erwiderte, dass dies auch an seinen normalen Praxistagen nicht anders wäre, und er immer ohne Zeitdruck Gespräch und Behandlung bei seinen Patienten durchführt. Ich war beeindruckt.
Ich ging ins Wartezimmer zurück und konnte den wartenden Forumsfreunden die positive Erfahrung der vor mir Behandelten bestätigen. Nach ein paar Minuten bat Dr. Bliemeister mich, ins Nebenzimmer zu Prof. Böcking zu kommen. Dieser saß am Mikroskop, um die aus der Prostata abgesaugten Zellen zu begutachten. Herr Prof. Böcking informierte mich, dass in keiner Probe Karzinomzellen und auch keine Vorstufen vorhanden wären, sondern er nur reine Gewebeflüssigkeit gefunden hätte. Aufgrund dieses Ergebnisses wäre er sich sehr sicher, dass ich keinen Krebs mehr hätte und gratulierte mir zu diesem hervorragenden Ergebnis. Herr Dr. Bliemeister schloss sich der Gratulation an. Ich muss keinen sehr geistreichen Eindruck gemacht haben, da Prof. Böcking sich veranlasst sah, noch einmal auszuführen, dass dies ja auch das angestrebte Ziel der Protonentherapie war.
Ich war einfach perplex und konnte gar nicht das Gesagte im ersten Augenblick von der Bedeutung für mich richtig erfassen und entsprechend würdigen.
Zurück im Wartezimmer wurde ich von den dort anwesenden Freunden gefragt, was es Besonderes zu berichten gäbe. Ich sagte nur, dass Prof. Böcking festgestellt hätte, dass ich keinen Krebs mehr habe. Es gab ein großes Hallo, und so langsam wurde mir die Bedeutung dieser Aussage klar. Es war eine Entwicklung, mit der ich überhaupt nicht gerechnet hatte, nicht einmal in meinen kühnsten Träumen. Nach und nach fing ich an, mich zu freuen, wobei ich das Ergebnis nicht über bewerte und nun hoffe, dass mein Karzinom noch nicht gestreut hatte und eventuelle Mikrometastasen von meiner DHB eliminiert wurden. Auf jeden Fall habe ich wohl einen wichtigen Etappensieg errungen.
Heute habe ich nachstehende E-Mail erhalten:

Lieber Herr Krüger,
ich freue mich Sie kennen gelernt zu haben, und bin von Ihrem Kenntnisreichtum und Engagement in Sachen PCa gleichermaßen beeindruckt und bewegt.
Und besonders herzlich freut mich mittels FNAB den unumstößlichen zellulären Beweis dafür geliefert zu haben, dass Sie definitiv frei von jeglicher PCa Belastung sind.
Ich stehe bei Bedarf jederzeit zur Ihrer Verfügung !

Alles Gute & herzlichen Gruß,
Dr. Bliemeister

Dr. med. Herbert Bliemeister
Urologe & praktischer Arzt
Gutenbergstraße 5
D 22952 Lütjensee
Fon + 49 4154 793166 Fax - 67
Email: Herbert.Bliemeister@gmx.de
www.prostatakrebsonline.de 

Es sieht also tatsächlich nach einem Quantensprung aus!
Ich möchte noch darauf hinweisen, sich die oben angegebene Homepage von Dr. Bliemeister anzusehen. Herr Dr. Bliemeister ist Schulmediziner und trotzdem sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüber den alternativen Therapien. So schreibt er auf seiner Homepage: 

_Die Therapie nach Dr. Kremer wird von immer mehr Männern nachgefragt._
_Ihr Ansatz ist wissenschaftlich begründet, sie ist frei von Nebenwirkungen._
_Die Mittel werden von gesetzlichen Kassen nicht erstattet._

HansiB als Schwerstbetroffener hat lange mit Dr. Bliemeister gesprochen und wird wohl noch über seine Eindrücke berichten. 
Ich meine, dass er eine interessante Adresse für alle mit fortgeschrittenem PK aufgrund seiner Einstellung, sich nicht nur an schulmedizinischen Ansätzen zu orientieren, sein könnte.
Abschließend möchte ich noch zu den Nachwirkungen der FNAB anmerken, dass auch nach drei Tagen kein Blut im Urin und Stuhl aufgetreten ist, und ich in keiner Weise irgendeine Beeinträchtigung nach der FNAB bemerkt habe. Meine persönliche Wertung ist, dass 50 % dem Verfahren FNAB und 50 % der Geschicklichkeit des Arztes zu zuordnen sind.
Sobald die Auswertungen mit DNA Diagrammen von Prof. Böcking vorliegen, werden wir darüber berichten.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Knut,
vielen Dank für Deinen ausführlichen und aufschlußreichen  Bericht. Ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch vor allem zu Deinem tollen  Untersuchungsergebnis. Es freut mich auch, dass auch die Geselligkeit ihren  gebührenden Stellenwert gefunden hat. 
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo lieber Knut,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem tollen Ergebnis. Mit der Protonen-Therapie in Loma Linda scheinst Du den Vogel abgeschossen zu haben. Und mit diesem ausführlichen Bericht, hast Du beigetragen auch die Zweifler und Abseitsstehenden der FNAB in Verbindung mit der DNA-Zytometrie, zum Nachdenken zu bewegen.

Wie wir inzwischen von Zytopathologen aus erster Hand wissen, gibt es eindeutige Hinweise, Diagnostik mit Stanzbiopsie aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen dem der FNAB vorzuziehen. Wenn es uns Patienten gelingt, die DNA-Zytometrie in die Routine der Erstdiagnose mit einzubeziehen, wird auch die Stanzbiopsie als  Eingriff zur Therapieüberwachung der Vergangenheit angehören. Es darf einfach nicht sein, uns Patienten aus reinen Profitgründen einer belastenden Untersuchung zu unterziehen, wenn sanftere, bewährte Methoden zur Verfügung stehen, die zudem hierdurch finanzielle Recorssen für wichtige Therapien frei machen.

Auch weiterhin alles Gute,
Heribert

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Knut,

herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!

Besonderen Dank verdient Dein Bericht, weil dieser wieder einmal zeigt, wie wertvoll ehrliches persönliches Engagement ist und wie positiv es sich nicht nur auf die Gesundheit, sondern auch auf die zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen und Lebensqualität auswirken kann.

Zur FNAB in der Prostata sollte noch Wert auf die Feststellung gelegt werden, dass diese Ultraschall-gestützt durchgeführt wird. Bei anderen Organen ist diese flankierende Maßnahme zur FNAB nicht so nötig, bei der Prostata aber sehr!

Alles Gute weiterhin
Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Die Ausführungen von Heribert und Dieter möchte ich mit einer E-Mailantwort, die Hutschi im Rahmen seiner Recherchen im AK DNA und OnkoChip heute erhalten hat, untermauern.

Sehr geehrter Herr Hutschenreuter,

 Ihre Anfrage habe ich mit großem Interesse gelesen. Wir führen in unserem Hause keine DNS-Zytometrie durch, so dass Sie bei dieser Fragestellung bei Herrn Prof. Böcking in Deutschland am besten aufgehoben sein werden. Die zytologische Diagnostik der Prostata mittels Feinnadelaspiration wird zu meinem großen Bedauern nur noch sehr selten durchgeführt, sie ist  ähnlich wie in der Mammadiagnostik  von der Stanzbiopsie abgelöst worden. Dies ist in meinen Augen nicht ganz gerechtfertigt, insbesondere im follow-up bei Prostatakarzinom und zur orientierenden Diagnostik (bei der das exakte Gleason-Scoring nicht erforderlich ist), erweist sich die Prostata-FNAC als sehr zuverlässig (sensitiv und spezifisch). Einige unserer Nachbarländer sind deswegen diesem Verfahren treu geblieben (z. B. Schweden). Meines Erachtens gibt es in der Zytologie außer der DNS-Zytometrie auch die Möglichkeit durch chromosomale Fluoreszenz-in-situ Hybridisierung (FISH) prognostisch wichtige Aussagen am Feinnadelaspirat zu gewinnen, die Anwendung dieses Verfahrens ist jedoch bei der Verwendung auf nur einzelne Fälle im Jahr so unwirtschaftlich, dass ich es in meiner Institution (trotz des vorhandenen know how) nicht einsetzen könnte. Insgesamt ist die Situation beim Prostatakarzinom m. E. in vieler Hinsicht mit der des Mamma-Karzinoms vereinbar: wirklich gute prognostische Marker, die eine Langzeit-Vorhersage bei den am häufigsten auftretenden unspektakulären Prostatakarzinomen erlauben, gibt es bisher nicht. Dies liegt unter anderem wohl auch daran, dass es nicht nur auf die Eigenschaften der Tumorzellen, sondern auch auf die immunologische Reaktionsfähigkeit des betroffenen Patienten ankommt.

 Für Rückfragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung. Ihrem Unterfangen wünsche ich viel Erfolg!

 Mit besten Grüßen

 H. Griesser
 

 Prof. Dr. H. Griesser
 Gemeinschaftspraxis für Pathol. und Klin. Zytologie  Friedrich-Spee-Straße 37
 97072 Würzburg
 Tel.: 0931-796 690
 Fax: 0931-796 6960
 e-mail: Griesser@PathoCyt.de

Unsere Initiativen zeigen, dass wir keine "Verrückten" sind, sondern dass wir Patienten auch in der Wissenschaft Rückhalt gegen den Mainstream finden können. Mir machen die Erfolge, die Zustimmung von ärztlicher wie wissenschaftlicher Seite Mut. Deshalb

*Packen wir es an. Es gibt noch viel zu tun!

*Gruß Knut.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Die äusseren Umstände der gemeinsamen Aktion "FNAB zwecks Therapie-Überwachung" sind bereits von anderen Teilnehmern geschildert worden.  Nachdem ich bereits  vor knapp 1 Jahr  bei Dr. Al-Abadi in Berlin eine Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie gemacht hatte, wusste ich,  was auf mich zukommt. Als angenehme Überraschung empfand ich die  Entnahme in Seitenlage mit angezogenen Beinen auf der Liege, so dass der Untersuchungsstuhl mir erspart blieb. Ich muss gestehen, dass dieser Marterstuhl der Frauen bei den Urologen mir regelmässig Angst macht und ich anregen möchte, diesen abzudecken,  bevor Männer den Raum betreten.
Die Biopsie empfand ich wie auch beim ersten Mal als kaum spürbaren  Einstich mit einer kreisenden Bewegung (3x). Herr Dr. Bliemeister hat es gut verstanden, mich während der Prozedur durch ein Gespräch abzulenken, wodurch die Schmerzerwartung  überspielt wurde. Schmerzen  oder andere Beschwerden, insbes. Blutungen, hatte ich keine. Für 2 Tage wurden Tabletten Antibiotika gegeben. Am übernächsten Tag stellte sich ein Druckgefühl im Prostatabereich ein, das dann aber über Nacht abklang.
Bei  der vorangegangenen FNAB im Mai 2007 in Berlin wurde eine Verschlechterung der Ploidie von peridiploid  zu peritetraploid festgestellt. Ich habe seitdem keine Medikamente genommen oder Therapie gemacht  und erhoffe mir vom Untersuchungsergebnis Hinweise darüber, ob die Verschlechterung therapie-induziert (DHB) war oder ob es sich um einen normalen, fortschreitenden Krankheitsverlauf handelt. Dazu werde ich etwas schreiben, sobald das DNA-Histogramm vorliegt.

Knut gratuliere ich zu seinem guten Befund, möchte jedoch vor allzu grossem Überschwang der Gefühle warnen. Krebs kann  heimtückisch sein und zurück kommen, obgleich schon Entwarnung war.

Dem Team Professor Böcking und Dr. Bliemeister danke ich für ihre gute und engagierte Arbeit. Danke auch an Paul für die Gestellung des Ambiente und Hutschi für die organisatorische Planung des Geschehens. 

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## wassermann

> . Nach ein paar Minuten bat Dr. Bliemeister mich, ins Nebenzimmer zu Prof. Böcking zu kommen. Dieser saß am Mikroskop, um die aus der Prostata abgesaugten Zellen zu begutachten. Herr Prof. Böcking informierte mich, dass in keiner Probe Karzinomzellen und auch keine Vorstufen vorhanden wären, sondern er nur reine Gewebeflüssigkeit gefunden hätte. Aufgrund dieses Ergebnisses wäre er sich sehr sicher, dass ich keinen Krebs mehr hätte und gratulierte mir zu diesem hervorragenden Ergebnis. Herr Dr. Bliemeister schloss sich der Gratulation an. .


Hallo Knut,
diese schöne Nachricht freut mich für dich persönlich, aber auch für alle Betroffenen, die aus jedem zu gelingen scheinenden Therapieverlauf Hoffnung schöpfen können.
Dennoch stellen sich beim Lesen der obigen Zeilen für mein Laiengehirn Verständnisprobleme ein.
Wie kann man mittels mikroskopischer Untersuchung minimaler Gewebeanteile der Prostata auf absolute Krebsfreiheit der gesamten Drüse schließen, wenn Stanzbiopsien und selbst Saturations-Biopsien mi 20 Stanzen und mehr oft daran scheitern, einen Tumor ausfindig zu machen?
Wurde denn gezielt der Sitz des therapierten Tumors biopsiert? Wenn ja, wie?
Eine Erläuterung wäre aufschlussreich. Vielen Dank und weiter alles Gute!

Wassermann

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Wassermann,

ich möchte der Antwort von Knut nicht vorgreifen, jedoch auf einen speziellen Aspekt hinweisen, der sich aus einem heutigen Treff von Reinardo, Dr. Al-Abadi und mir ergeben hat. Dr. Al-Abadi hat noch einmal auf  Vorteile der Feinnadelaspirationsbiospie hingewiesen. Hierzu ein Zitat aus Seite 12 der Broschüre der Gmünder Ersatzkasse ( http://media.gek.de/downloads/brosch...statakrebs.pdf ):

Die FNAB ist in der Regel nicht schmerzhaft und nahezu komplikationsfrei (Leistenschneider und Nagel, 1963). Die Nadel ist mit einer normalen Spritze verbunden. Durch Zug am Spritzenstempel wird ein Unterdruck erzeugt. Die Nadel wird unter stetigem Sog in der Prostata hin und her geführt. So können mehrere tausend Zellen aus verschiedenen Regionen der Prostata entnommen werden. Durch fächerförmiges Arbeiten kann man Zellproben aus nahezu allen Bereichen der Prostata gewinnen (*und nicht nur aus wenigen Bezirken, wie bei der Stanzbiopsie*)." Zitat Ende

Weitere Erkenntnisse aus dem heutigen Gespräch fasse ich später zusammen.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Urologe

> Nach ein paar Minuten bat Dr. Bliemeister mich, ins Nebenzimmer zu Prof. Böcking zu kommen. Dieser saß am Mikroskop, um die aus der Prostata *abgesaugten Zellen* zu begutachten. Herr Prof. Böcking informierte mich, dass in keiner Probe Karzinomzellen und auch keine Vorstufen vorhanden wären, sondern er nur *reine Gewebeflüssigkeit* gefunden hätte. Aufgrund dieses Ergebnisses wäre er sich sehr sicher, dass ich keinen Krebs mehr hätte und gratulierte mir zu diesem hervorragenden Ergebnis. 
> 
> Und besonders herzlich freut mich mittels FNAB den *unumstößlichen zellulären Beweis* dafür geliefert zu haben, dass Sie definitiv frei von jeglicher PCa Belastung sind.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


sorry Herr Küger - ich wünsche Ihnen selbstverständlich, dass die Rx ein 100% Erfolg war, aber Ihr Bericht ist sehr widersprüchlich (ich gehe davon aus, dass Sie das Ganze korrekt wiedergegeben haben):

Böcking sieht "reine GewebeFLÜSSIGKEIT" - d.h. für mich, dass bei der FNAB KEINE ZELLEN gewonnen werden konnten - also kann ich die An- oder Abwesenheit von PK-Zellen nicht beurteilen 

Und Bliemeister setzt noch einen drauf, indem er einen ZELLULÄREN Beweis aus einer ZELLFREIEN Probe postuliert???

Gruss
fs

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Wassermann,

den Unterschied zwischen Stanzbiopsie und FNAB hat Wolfgang beschrieben und auch aufgezeigt, warum mit der FNAB theoretisch aus allen Bereichen der Prostata Zellen gewonnen werden sollten. Praktisch gelingt dies aber leider auch nicht immer.
Fs hat bereits auf eine Diskrepanz in meinem Bericht hingewiesen, wobei ich dies- und ich habe normal ein gutes Gedächtnis- so wieder gegeben habe, wie ich es verstanden hatte. Ich habe sowieso vor, Prof. Böcking um einen Bericht und zusätzlich auch in Englisch, da ich diesen für die Meldung nach Loma Linda benötige, zu bitten. Wir werden dann sehen, ob ich irgendeinen Ausdruck oder eine Formulierung falsch wiedergegeben habe. Das mir gesagte Ergebnis habe ich auf jeden Fall richtig verstanden, wie die E-Mail von Dr. Bliemeister zeigt. Ich werde nun noch Herrn Prof. Böcking bitten, seine Schlussfolgerung etwas ausführlicher zu begründen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-
Ich war ja auch in der Nähe des Geschehens und habe Knuts Befund nur so verstanden, dass keine Krebszellen mehr gefunden werden konnten. Das ist doch ein gutes und auch das bestmögliche Ergebnis, über das man sich zu Recht freuen kann. Dass auch bei der Protonenbestrahlung  wie bei jeder anderen Therapie nach Jahren noch Rückfälle mit Wiederanstieg des PSA auftreten können, ist dokumentiert und  von Knut bei seiner Entscheidungsfindung seinerzeit auch bedacht und hier im Forum geschrieben worden.  
Die Rebiopsie nach einer Bestrahlung hat doch auch einen anderen Zweck als die  Erstbiopsie.

Bei Professor Böcking glaube ich, dass er weiss, was er tut.

Herrn Dr. Bliemeister, der übrigens auch in Spanien eine Zulassung hat, haben wir in seiner Praxis und im geselligen Beisammensein als einen  einfühlsamen Urologen erlebt, der zuhören kann. Er nimmt sich viel Zeit für Diagnose und Beratung und drängt einem keine Therapie auf.  Er hat übrigens auch eine eigene Homepage mit Forum, und zwar: www.prostatakrebsonline.de, wo sich jeder informieren und von seiner Professionalität überzeugen kann.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Urologe

... ich wollte damit die Kollegen auch nicht angreifen - nur auf den Widerspruch hinweisen ...


Gruss
fs

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo fs,


Reinardos gestriger Beitrag hat mich angeregt, noch einmal über die Angelegenheit nachzudenken. In meiner laienhaften Vorstellung besteht Gewebe/Bindegewebewasser auch aus Zellen. Da ich nicht weiß, was so alles in meiner Prostata herumschwirrt oder besser gesagt, hätte sollen, möchte ich Sie, sehr geehrter fs, bitten, mir kurz zu erläutern, was durch die FNAB an Zellentyp hätte gefunden werden müssen, damit diese Aussage

Und besonders herzlich freut mich mittels FNAB den unumstößlichen zellulären Beweis dafür geliefert zu haben, dass Sie definitiv frei von jeglicher PCa Belastung sind.

berechtigt ist. 
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Zellophan100

Hallo,
es ist sehr erfreulich, wenn sich so viele (Patienten _und_ Ärzte) für dieses Thema engagieren. Dieser Thread darf nicht nur ruhig länger werden, er darf auch noch einen größeren Bekanntheitsgrad bekommen bei Betroffenen und Angehörigen.
Auf folgenden Umstand will ich noch hinweisen: Sehr viele Männer hören die Worte DNA-Zytometrie und Feinnadelbiopsie (FNAB) zum ersten Mal, wenn sie eine Stanzbiopsie längst hinter sich haben.
In dieser großen Gruppe sollte mehr als bisher bekannt gemacht werden, dass *vorhandenes Untersuchungsmaterial aus einer bereits erfolgten Stanzbiopsie für die DNA-Cytometrie (Ploidie-Grad) verwendet werden kann*.
Es wäre doch schade, wenn mancher Mann (und solche gibt es) glaubt, er müsse nach der Stanze _zusätzlich_ noch die FNAB machen lassen, nur um an seinen Ploidiegrad zu kommen und diesen in seine Therapieentscheidungen mit einzubeziehen.
Alle Betroffenen darüber zu informieren, dass für die Verlaufskontrolle _anstelle_ weiterer Stanzen _auch_ eine FNAB gemacht werden kann, ist dann im zweiten Schritt natürlich ebenfalls sinnvoll und wichtig.
Mit den besten Grüßen und allen guten Wünschen für diese sehr aktive FNAB-Gruppe.
Stefan

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Sehr viele Männer hören die Worte DNA-Zytometrie und Feinnadelbiopsie (FNAB) zum ersten Mal, wenn sie eine Stanzbiopsie längst hinter sich haben.
> In dieser großen Gruppe sollte mehr als bisher bekannt gemacht werden, _dass vorhandenes Untersuchungsmaterial aus einer bereits erfolgten Stanzbiopsie für die DNA-Cytometrie (Ploidie-Grad) verwendet werden kann._
> Es wäre doch schade, wenn mancher Mann (und solche gibt es) glaubt, er müsse nach der Stanze _zusätzlich_ noch die FNAB machen lassen, nur um an seinen Ploidiegrad zu kommen und diesen in seine Therapieentscheidungen mit einzubeziehen.


Richtiger und sehr wichtiger Hinweis, Stefan...

...und dieses Biopsiematerial kann auch ruhig älteren Datums sein!

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

> Alle Betroffenen darüber zu informieren, dass für die Verlaufskontrolle _anstelle_ weiterer Stanzen _auch_ eine FNAB gemacht werden kann, ist dann im zweiten Schritt natürlich ebenfalls sinnvoll und wichtig.
> Mit den besten Grüßen und allen guten Wünschen für diese sehr aktive FNAB-Gruppe.
> Stefan


Hallo Stefan,

Du bist sehr gut auf des "Pudels Kern" gestoßen! Die FNAB ist prinzipiell gesehen nur ein "Nebenkriegsschau- platz". Die wie Du es nennst "FNAB-Gruppe" sollte und wird hoffentlich der Initalzünder zu einer großen "DNAZ-Gemeinde" sein.

Das Hauptanliegen und das, auf was diese ganzen Bemühungen hinauslaufen, ist die DNA-Zytometrie!

* Zitat Prof. Böcking, Düsseldorf:

* *Ich freue mich über Ihre Aktivitäten, die sich m.E. aber auch unabhängig von der FNAB auf die DNA-Zytometrie richten sollten.

*Dieses ist, ich sage es etwas griffig, der Knackpunkt. Es muss auf Seite der Patienten besser bekannt werden, was von der DNA-Zytometrie als Diagnose- und Staging-Beitrag geleistet werden kann und was nicht. 

Aber vor allem muss das Potential der DNA-Zytometrie bei Urologen und bei Pathologen umgesetzt werden. Hier sieht es bislang sehr traurig aus. Kürzlich war ich sehr enttäuscht, in einem Vortrag eines Uni-Klinik-Pathologen hören zu müssen, dass in seinem Klinik-Institut die Ploide-Analyse beim histopathologischen Grading des Prostata-Karzinomes keine Rolle spielt, weil sie "keine klinische Relevanz hat". An dieser Haltung wird sich in der nächsten Zeit hoffentlich etwas ändern, vielleicht auch mit Deiner Hilfe, lieber Stefan.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Am Tag als der Regen kam

*Hallo, Forumsfreunde:

FOLLOW  up in  LÜTJENSEE


Trotz Warnung vor zu erwartendem orkanartigen Sturm mit wechselnden Windrichtungen  bin ich mit meiner Frau gegen 10.00 Uhr am 29.2.2008, also einem Schaltjahr, in Richtung  Hamburg gestartet.  Es gab keinen Stau auf der Strecke, so dass wir das Steigenberger Golfhotel Treudelberg am späten Nachmittag erreichten. Wir hatten uns um 18.00 Uhr in der Hotelhalle verabredet, um uns zunächst einmal kennen zu lernen, sofern das nicht schon bei unserem ersten Treffen in Heidelberg geschehen war. Es war danach zur Einstimmung ein kleiner Spaziergang, leider allerdings mit Regenschirm notwendig, um das Gasthaus Kröger für ein rustikales Abendessen zu erreichen. Hierzu berichte ich noch separat in der Plauderecke.
Treudelberg liegt in ländlicher Umgebung vor den nicht mehr vorhandenen Toren Hamburgs, und das dortige Hotel war deshalb auch eine echte Alternative zu einem City-Hotel in Hamburg. Konrad, Knut und Reinhard vertrauten sich mir und meinem Fahrzeug an, während sich unsere Damen den eigentlich vorgesehenen Spaziergang in der Natur wegen Regens in einem Shoppingbummel nach Hamburg umprogrammierten.   
Der Weg nach Lütjensee am 1. März - Abfahrt pünktlich 10.00 Uhr  führte uns trotz Regenschauern und Sturmböen durch schön anzuschauende kleine, typisch norddeutsche Vororte von Hamburg und größere Dorfgemeinden. 
Unterwegs erinnerte ich mich dann aber plötzlich doch wieder an die unangenehmen Nebenwirkungen meiner Stanzbiopsie im Jahre 2001. Auch die tags zuvor per E-Mail und sogar im Forum niedergeschriebenen Warnungen vor einer zu frühen FNAB nach erfolgter Bestrahlung und möglicher Schädigung der Darmschleimhaut taten sich vor mir bzw. meinem geistigen Auge auf.  Als ich jedoch in die Praxisräume eintrat und mir Dr. Bliemeister mit seiner entwaffnend offenen Art gegenübertrat, waren alle Bedenken zerstreut. Ich hatte mich schließlich lange genug vorher zu dieser FNAB entschieden. Es ging mir nicht nur um meinen persönlichen Befund, sondern ich wollte mithelfen, dass die FNAB in Deutschland wieder den Stellenwert bekommt, der ihr eigentlich gebührt. 
Die ruhige, Vertrauen einflößende Art des Dr. Bliemeister und das souveräne, kollektive Begrüßungsgespräch, verscheuchten schnell bei allen Aspiranten 
evtl. vorhanden gewesene Hemmschwellen.  Prof. Böcking gelang es auch überzeugend allein durch sein Erscheinungsbild, unsere schon vorhandene Zuversicht auf erzielbare Befunde zu erhöhen.
Ich konnte mich nun dann aber sehr schnell selbst davon überzeugen, dass eine FNAB durchgeführt von einem erfahrenen Arzt  im Vergleich zu der ganzen lästigen Prozedur einer Stanzbiopsie völlig problemlos und fast schmerzfrei abläuft. Den ersten Einstich habe ich glatt nicht mitbekommen, den zweiten empfand ich eine Sekunde lang als leicht schmerzhaft und den dritten Einstich wie das Setzen einer Akupunkturnadel. Das lief alles ohne Ultraschall ab, denn auch mit Ultraschall-Unterstützung können  < 40 % aller PCas nicht identifiziert werden, weil ihr Echomuster isodens zum normalen Gewebe erscheint  deshalb wird faktisch trotz Sono-Kontrolle blind gestanzt. Mangelnde optische Treffsicherheit wird dann durch Mehrfachstanzen kompensiert. Auch hier zeigt sich der Vorteil der FNAB, die beim fingergeführten systematischen Absaugen ALLER Drüsenanteile zwangsläufig selbst kleinste  PCA-Befunde erfaßt. 
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist auch, dass die aspirierten Zellen sofort zytometrisch begutachtet werden können, während bei den stanzbioptisch  gewonnenen 
Gewebezylindern eine vorherige Zellvereinzelung zwingend ist.
An den der FNAB folgenden Tagen hatte ich weder im Harn noch im Stuhl Blutbeimengungen.Ich sehe heute keine Probleme, diese Untersuchung in einem Jahr zu wiederholen, wenn es sich wider Erwarten so ergeben sollte. Zu erwähnen wäre noch, daß Dr. Bliemeister die bestrahlte Prostata als leicht schwammig beschrieb. Ich bin ziemlich überzeugt, daß nur mit einer so nebenwirkungsarmen Biopsie wie der FNAB eine Entnahme von Zellmaterial aus einer durch die Bestrahlung veränderten Prostata ohne Risiko vorgenommen werden kann. Inzwischen erreichte mich ein Telefonanruf, den Professor Böcking am 5. März auf mein Auto-Handy gesprochen hatte und den ich erst vor zwei Stunden abhören konnte, weil ich erst heute wieder mal kurz im Auto saß. Er bat um Rückruf und gab mir seine private Telefonnummer. Ich kann es fast noch nicht glauben; aber ich bin ebenfalls tumorfrei, was die Prostata anbelangt. Da alle sonstigen voran gegangenen Untersuchungen und auch der letzte PSA-Wert mit 0.56 ng/ml das bestätigen könnten, wird es wohl so sein. Wenn einem also eine gute Nachricht widerfährt, na ja - aber nicht den - sondern eine gute Flasche schäumenden Inhalts wird es wohl heute abend noch geben. Für unsere Kerntruppe, die schon von Knut mit einem solchen Getränk in Lütjensee verwöhnt wurde, werde ich das beim nächsten Odenwald/Kraichgau-Trefffen in Heidelberg im DA VINCI nachholen. Wie kann das Leben doch so plötzlich wieder noch mehr Spaß machen als schon zuvor. Und doch überkommt mich neben dem Gefühl der Dankbarkeit dafür, daß es das Schicksal wohl gut mit mir meint, ein Unbehagen bei dem Gedanken an all die Betroffenen im Forum, bei denen es weniger gut verläuft. Ihnen gilt gerade heute mein ganz inniger Wunsch, daß sich auch deren Situation durch welche Therapie auch immer stabilisieren möge.

*"Der weise Chi-wen-tse überlegte immer dreimal, bevor er handelte. Als der Meister  das  hörte, sagte er: Zweimal wäre genug"
*(Konfuzius)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## helmut (i)

Liebe Kollegen!

  Zunächst möchte ich den Akteuren der Hamburger Aktion meine Hochachtung dafür aussprechen, dass sie sich für die Verbreitung einer sanfteren und besseren Diagnostik im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes persönlich einsetzen. Ein tolles Engagement, das hoffentlich auch Früchte trägt!

  Ich habe das Thema Kontrollbiopsie nach Strahlentherapie zum Anlass genommen, erneut einen renommierten Strahlentherapeuten anzusprechen, mit welchem ich seit 3 Jahren einen guten Kontakt habe und von dem ich weiß, dass er eine (Stanz-) Kontrollbiopsie nach RT als riskant einstuft. Fairerweise bestätigt er, dass er über die Vorteile eine Feinnadelaspirations  Biopsie zu wenig Kenntnisse hat, um sie beurteilen zu können. Aber er weist zusätzlich auf einen Punkt hin, der für alle Bestrahlten von Interesse sein dürfte: Selbst wenn bei einer Kontrollbiopsie Tumorzellen gefunden würden, sei dies klinisch bedeutungslos, da die vom Pathologen im Präparat gefundenen Tumorzellen nicht daraufhin überprüft werden können, ob sie bereits sterilisiert sind oder sich noch im Zellzyklus befinden. Der scheinbar positive Befund ist somit bedeutungslos für den Patienten. 

Interessant ist natürlich die Frage, ob die Zytometrie imstande ist, zwischen sterilisierten und noch im Zellzyklus befindlichen Tumorzellen eindeutig zu unterscheiden.Es hat sich gezeigt, dass die Tumorsterilisation Jahre dauern kann und erst dann wird auch der Nadir erreicht. Bis vor kurzem wurden hierfür 2 Jahre angesetzt, neuerdings wird auch über Zeiträume bis zu 5 Jahren gesprochen.

  Interessant sind auch neue Richtlinien für die Definition eines Rezidivs nach RT, die von der ASTRO im letzten Jahr eingeführt wurden. Der PSA  Verlauf nach RT ist individuell sehr unterschiedlich, bei einigen fallen die Werte ganz schnell Richtung 0, bei anderen bleiben die Werte immer um oder sogar über 1. Der tiefste erreichte Wert muss um 2 ng/ml angestiegen sein, erst dann kann man von einem Rezidiv sprechen. (Auch Dr. Kahmann hat im Onmeda-Forum kürzlich auf diese Änderungen hingewiesen, die vielleicht manche Unruhe beseitigen können).
  Viele Grüße
  Helmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Helmut,

der unten zitierte Abschnitt aus der GEK-Broschüre dürfte die Frage teilweise beantworten. Prof. Böcking bestimmt die Proliferationsfraktion (S-Pase) ebenfalls mit. Falls er jedoch keine Krebszellen findet, wie bei Knut und Hutschi nach Bestrahlung,  müsste er nach diesem Merkmal noch einmal befragt werden.

Auch der klassische Histopathologe (Prof. Bonkhoff), müsste im Teilungszyklus befindliche Zellen erkennen können?  

Was anderes ist wahrscheinlich jedoch die Erreichbarkeit des Nadirs, was als Prozess zu betrachten ist. Insofern stellt sich die Frage, wie sinnvoll eine Rebiopsie nach 6 Monaten ist. Zumindest ist bei Beiden rausgekommen, dass es (erst einmal) funktioniert hat.

Gruß
Wolfgang

Zitat aus der Broschüre (http://media.gek.de/downloads/brosch...statakrebs.pdf ):

"Von Bedeutung bei der Einschätzung des Malignitätsgrades des Tumors ist auch die Wachstumsrate (bzw. die Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit) des Tumors. Diese kann ebenfalls mit der DNA-Zytometrie bestimmt werden. Je schneller ein Krebs wächst, umso bösartiger ist er. Teilen sich dagegen die Tumorzellen nur langsam, also wie gesunde Zellen, dann ist der Tumor in der Regel wenig
aggressiv. Als Maß für die Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit wird in der Pathologie oft der Anteil in Teilung befindlicher Zellen verwendet, die s. g. Proliferationsfraktion. Ist diese nur klein und beträgt z. B. bei einem peridiploiden Prostatakarzinom weniger als 5 Prozent, so liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit für 73-jährige Männer in den folgenden 15 Jahren an ihren Tumor zu sterben bei nur ca. 10 Prozent (Ahlgren et al., 1997, Tribukait, 2005). Die Wahrscheinlichkeit von gleich alten Männern in Deutschland nach zehn Jahren an etwas anderem zu sterben ist demgegenüber rein statistisch gesehen sogar höher und beträgt über 20 Prozent ." Zitat Ende

----------


## Josef

*"Sei ein "mündiger (Prostatakrebs)Patient" und ersuche um eine pathologische Zweitbegutachtung der vorhandenen Stanzen und eine DNA-Zytometrie!
Du hast ein Recht darauf!"

*So der Aufruf im 1. Krebsforum Österreich!
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...ard,106.0.html


Das Zwischenergebnis war ernüchternd!

Kliniken verweigern die Herausgabe der Proben zwecks Durchführung einer Zweitbefundung
*U N D* 
"DNA-Zytometrie gibt es nicht, wenden Sie sich nach Deutschland"!

Nächster Schritt: Patientenanwalt!

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Josef,



> Kliniken verweigern die Herausgabe der Proben zwecks Durchführung einer Zweitbefundung


Da gibt es nur eine Empfehlung! Anzeigen wegen Unterschlagung des persönlichen Eigentums!

Das wird doch auch in Österreich möglich sein , wenn nicht, da gibt es auch noch den EuHG aber leider wirst Du vorher in Österreich noch einige gerichtliche Hürden nehmen müssen, bis Du dort hin kommst, nehme ich an!

Einer muß es machen und wenn er sich gerichtlich durchgesetzt hat, müssen sie es bei allen so machen -Herausgabe der Biopsien und der in Parafinblöcken gegossenen PCa = Prostatakarzinom- OK!

Wenn Du es machst und hast Erfolg, dann gehst Du bestimmt in die österreichische medizinische Geschichte ein!

Wünscht Dir viel Erfolg!
Helmut

----------


## Schorschel

Der Gesamtablauf der Aktion ist ja schon hinreichend dargestellt worden; da kann ich allem bisher Gesagten nur zustimmen. Dr. Bliemeister hat die Biopsie sehr sanft durchgeführt. Ich habe von 4 Aspirationen nur 2 ganz leicht gespürt; das war aber kein Schmerz, sondern ein leichtes Ziehen, das man gar nicht wahrnehmen würde, wenn man in dem Moment nicht so auf seinen Unterleib fokussiert wäre.

Prof. Böcking ist ein im Wesen sehr angenehmer, in seiner Artikulation sehr professioneller Mann. Es war bereichernd, mit ihm zu sprechen.

Zu meiner Situation:

Meine diversen Diagnosen Ende 2004/Anfang 2005 reichten von T1c bis T3 (aggressiv wachsender Tumor mit partieller Kapselinfiltration  siehe PK-Historie). Insofern war ich immer scharf auf weitere Diagnostik, die sich dann erfreulicherweise eher in Richtung der harmloseren Seite ergab. Auch mein (auch ins Forum gestelltes) Ergebnis der DNA-Zytometrie meiner Stanzen vom Oktober 2004 sah gut aus (siehe Beitrag 107 in diesem Thread). Lt. Prof. Böcking entsprach diese Verteilung mehr oder weniger der Normalverteilung ohne Krebs. 

Umso interessierter war ich natürlich an einer Verlaufskontrolle, hätte dafür aber nur sehr ungern eine weitere Stanzbiopsie auf mich genommen. Deshalb hatte ich spontan meine Bereitschaft zur Teilnahme an dem FNAB-Wochenende erklärt und hatte kurz vorher - diesmal in der Charité mit ihrem neuen 32-Spulen-MRT-Apparat  ein weiteres Mal eine MRT machen lassen, damit Dr. Bliemeister brandaktuelle Anhaltspunkte erhielt, wo er mich am besten biopsieren sollte.

Die MRT zeigte ein auffälliges Areal im linken Lappen  relativ identisch mit den Ergebnissen von Prof. Barensz vom Sommer 2005. Bei meiner FNAB wurden allerdings keine Krebszellen gefunden, obwohl Dr. Bliemeister mit 4 Biopsien den linken Lappen recht intensiv bearbeitete.

Das Erfreuliche daran: Mein Tumor muss nach wie vor recht klein sein, sonst hätte eine der Biopsien ihn  zumindest partiell  erwischen müssen. Er ist vermutlich noch da (vielleicht auch nicht mehr? Aber davon gehe ich sicherheitshalber mal nicht aus!!). Auch Bliemeisters Tastbefund war übrigens (beidseitig) negativ, obwohl das nach seiner Aussage keine Entwarnung bedeutet, weil der Prozentsatz der _tastbaren_ Tumoren recht niedrig sei.

Das weniger Erfreuliche: Eine _Verlaufs_kontrolle meines Tumors ist nicht möglich, weil keine Krebszellen gefunden wurden. Aber das Erfreuliche überwiegt natürlich das Unerfreuliche bei weitem, wie ich finde...

Interessant: Es wurden in einem der vier Biopsate Eiterzellen gefunden, was auf einen Abszess hindeutet. Normalerweise (aber nicht ausschließlich) kommen solche Abszesse durch eine bakterielle Infektion zustande. Wie dieser Abszess in meine Prostata gelangte, weiß der Deibel. Eine der Theorien besagt, dass bei einer meiner beiden Stanzbiopsien (Oktober 04 und Sommer 05) Bakterien aus dem Darm in die Prostata gelangt sind. 

Die gute Nachricht dabei: Mein Immunsystem hat den Abszess gut im Griff, denn er hat sich weder ausgebreitet, noch ist er in den einschlägigen Blutwerten auch nur im Ansatz nachweisbar, noch macht er irgendwelche klinischen Probleme. Ich bilde mir ein, dass das  neben anderen Dingen - für die Wirksamkeit meiner AHIT spricht.

Soweit mein Bericht vom FNAB-Wochenende. Fragen beantworte ich gerne und freue mich auch über Kommentare. Weitere gezielte Indiskretionen wie z.B. über Konrads Rotwein-Sündenfall wird es allerdings von mir nicht mehr geben. J

Aus dem sonnigen Wiesbaden grüßt

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

*Ehrlicher, erschöpfender Bericht

*Hallo, lieber Schorschel, nun bist Du schon der Dritte im unserem Bunde, bei dem das Karzinom hoffentlich für immer auf Tauchstation gegangen ist. Die von Dir gewählte, anspruchsvolle Therapie scheint Dir recht zu geben, und da freue ich mich mit Dir. Sehr interessant ist für mich auch Deine ausführliche Schilderung über die bei der mikroskopischen Untersuchung ermittelten Eiterzellen. Dieser Befund wäre Dir doch sonst sicher noch lange verborgen geblieben. Nun bin ich gespannt, was uns Reinardo, der ja sein Ergebnis noch nicht kennt, in einem weiteren spannenden Beitrag noch eröffnen wird. Konrad dürfte wohl von seinen Abstechern an die Nord- und Ostsee morgen zurückkommen. Vielleicht hat er ja auch inzwischen per Telefon oder E-Mail einen Anhaltspunkt bekommen und wird ebenfalls frohlocken. Der sicher spannendste Bericht wird dann wohl kommen, wenn von Prof. Böcking dann alle Befunde mit zusätzlichen Erläuterungen zum Versand gebracht hat. 

*"Das Glück deines Lebens hängt von der Beschaffenheit deiner Gedanken ab"

*Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Die von Dir gewählte, anspruchsvolle Therapie scheint Dir recht zu geben, und da freue ich mich mit Dir...


Hallo Harald,

ich weiß nicht, ob meine Therapie "anspruchsvoll" ist, aber ich bin natürlich sehr glücklich über den von mir gewählten Weg!

Wenn ich daran denke, mit welch enormem psychischen Druck mein damaliger ortsansässiger Urologe mich zur OP drängen wollte, wird mir noch heute ganz anders. Aber wie dem auch sei - ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Weg und meinem PK-Status, und ich bin außerordentlich glücklich über meine absolut unveränderte Lebensqualität!!

"Active Surveillance" (Schwerpunkt auf "active"!) wäre nach meiner festen Überzeugung für viel mehr Mitstreiter der richtige Weg!! Und zwar ohne jährliche Re-Biopsie, die ich persönlich für eine geradezu abenteurliche Empfehlung halte. Eine 2-jährliche FNAB mit DNA-Zytometrie reicht m.E. völlig aus, um sich neben den anderen Werten und Erkenntnissen, die bei einer "aktiven Überwachung" ja zwangsläufig anfallen, jederzeit einen guten Überblick über den Stand der Krankheit zu verschaffen. 

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo fs,

vielleicht haben Sie meine später erfolgte _Stellungnahme_ zu Ihrer Analyse


_Böcking sieht "reine GewebeFLÜSSIGKEIT" - d.h. für mich, dass bei der FNAB KEINE ZELLEN gewonnen werden konnten - also kann ich die An- oder Abwesenheit von PK-Zellen nicht beurteilen_ 

_Und Bliemeister setzt noch einen drauf, indem er einen ZELLULÄREN Beweis aus einer ZELLFREIEN Probe postuliert???_


nicht gelesen? Ich nehme an, dass viele Forumsleser, wie auch ich, auf Ihre geschätzte Meinung zu meinem Hinweis warten. Inzwischen hat Hutschi auch dargelegt, dass es bei ihm ebenfalls keine Tumorzellen mehr gibt. Beide haben wir eine Strahlentherapie im letzten Jahr durchgeführt, und Sie haben vor kurzem in einem anderen Thread aufgrund neuerer Erfahrungen von Ihnen vorgeschlagen, zur Absicherung des Strahlentherapieerfolges nach ca. zwei Jahren eine Kontrollstanzbiopsie zu machen. Wir haben aber auch andere Hinweise in den letzten Tagen gelesen, dass Strahlentherapeuten die Stanzbiopsierung durch den bestrahlten Darm als gefährlich einstufen. Die FNAB ist schonender und liefert gemäß Prof. Böcking auch die Kontrollergebnisse. Wie Sie sicherlich gelesen haben, wurde auf Anregung des BPS Vorsitzenden ein AK gegründet, um die Möglichkeiten der DNA für den PK zu recherchieren. Als Leiter des AK interessiert mich natürlich auch brennend Ihre Meinung zu unseren Ergebnissen.

Gruß Knut.

P.S. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, dass dieser Beitrag von mir in Etappen kommt. Mir ist es immer noch nicht gelungen mein neues PC-System mit Vista ganz stabil zu bekommen. Es stürzt immer wieder ab, und dies ist mir bei diesem Beitrag nun zweimal passiert.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo fs,

ich erlaube mir einmal, Ihr Schweigen als stille Zustimmung der positiven FNAB-Ergebnisse- keine Karzinomzellen in der Prostata-  von Hutschi und mir zu deuten.
Inzwischen hat Hutschi mit Prof. Böcking Kontakt aufgenommen, um den wichtigen Sachverhalt unserer beiden Ergebnisse erläutern zu lassen. Dies ist natürlich für uns und für alle, die an eine Therapie-Kontrolle oder Monitoring mittels FNAB und DNA interessiert sind, von großer Bedeutung.
Ich möchte aber auch betonen, dass ich als Leiter des Arbeitskreises DNA und Onkochip durchaus auch an begründeten kritischen Einstellungen zu FNAB und DNA interessiert bin, um nach Abschluss unserer Recherchen ein ausgewogenes Ergebnis über die Möglichkeiten und Stärken dieser Untersuchung vorstellen aber auch die Grenzen des Verfahrens aufzeigen zu können.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## hans76

> Nach ein paar Minuten bat Dr. Bliemeister mich, ins Nebenzimmer zu Prof. Böcking zu kommen. Dieser saß am Mikroskop, um die aus der Prostata abgesaugten Zellen zu begutachten. Herr Prof. Böcking informierte mich, dass in keiner Probe Karzinomzellen und auch keine Vorstufen vorhanden wären, sondern er nur reine Gewebeflüssigkeit gefunden hätte. Aufgrund dieses Ergebnisses wäre er sich sehr sicher, dass ich keinen Krebs mehr hätte und gratulierte mir zu diesem hervorragenden Ergebnis..
> Gruß Knut.


Hallo Knut.
Auch ich gratuliere Dir zu dem Ergebnis, möchte aber folgendes zu bedenken geben:
   1. Offensichtlich hat auch Dr. Bliemeister ( wie auch Dr. Al Abadi) die FNAB nur nach Gefühl und nicht unter Ultraschallkontrolle durchgeführt.Wieso dann nach nur 3 Proben mit Sicherheit davon ausgegangen werden kann, daß keine Krebszellen mehr vorhanden sind, ist mir schleierhaft.
   2. Bei meiner FNAB bei Dr Al Abadi mit 4 Proben wurden auch keine Krebszellen festgestellt und das Ergebnis war rein diploid. Daraufhin hat Prof. Böcking erklärt, daß auf dieses Ergebnis kein Verlaß ist, da ja keine Krebszellen getroffen wurden.

Kann mir einer erklären, wie es zu solch unterschiedlichen Aussagen kommen kann?
Gruß Hans76

----------


## ruggero1

Hallo Hans,
auch meine Feinnadelbiopsie vor einem Jahr (4 Stanzen) brachte das Ergebnis: Keine PCa. Dagegen stand aber, dass mein PSA-Wert weiter stieg. So war mir klar, dass die FNAB nicht die Krebszellen getroffen hatte. Auch bei dir ist der PSA-Wert nur mit Medikamenten unter Kontrolle gehalten, wenn ich dein Profil richtig lese, deshalb ist Prof. Böckings Aussage leicht nachzuvollziehen.
Nach Diskussion meines Ergebnisses im Forum folge ich übrigens nun Knuts Hinweis und lasse zunächst ein Cholin PET CT machen, um festzustellen, wo denn überhaupt die gefährlichen Areale in meiner Prostata sind. Erst danach soll dann eine erneute FNAB durchgeführt werden.
Schöne Grüße von
ruggero

----------


## Josef

Servus,
mein PET Cholin CT zeigte den ganzen Körper, aber die Pr. nicht im Detail. Hierfür war das MR-Spekt notwendig.
Wie denkst du darüber?
Kennst du den "imPSA"?
Gruß Josef

"imPSA":
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...ic,1239.0.html

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hans,

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat Reinardo einmal angeführt, dass die Erfolgsquote (Treffsicherheit) bei der FNAB etwa 75 % und bei der Stanzbiopsie etwa 80 % ist. Ich habe nur diese beiden Zahlen in Erinnerung und kann keine weiteren Details zur Statistikerfassung wie z.B. Anzahl der Nadelungen oder der Stanzen pro Untersuchung liefern. Es zeigt aber, dass ein negatives Ergebnis, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung mit zwei negativen Stanzbiopsien weiß, keine Entwarnung bedeutet. Die Deutung meines Ergebnisses bzw. unserer Ergebnisse unter Einbezug von Hutschi ist in Abklärung.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## marsjürg

An die FNAB ler,
Günter Feick hatte ja schon im letzten Jahr darauf hingewiesen, dass mit der DNA Zytometrie keine CGA positiven Tumorzellen nachgewiesen werden können. NE Zellen werden aber als höchst aggressiv, hormon-und bestrahlungsresistent eingeschätzt und die Urologen raten zu einer umgehenden RPE.
Vielleicht kann im Rahmen der mit Prof. Böcking stattfinden Gespräche herausgefunden werden wie sein Standpunkt zu diesem Problem ist.
Die Diskrepanz zwischen der günstigen Prognose und der Therapie ww nach einem diploiden Befund und dem Rat zu einer sofortigen OP bei tatsächlich vorhandenen, nicht entdeckten NE-Zellen kann kaum größer sein und sollte einige Überlegungen wert sein.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Die Diskrepanz zwischen der günstigen Prognose und der *Therapie ww* nach einem diploiden Befund und dem Rat zu einer *sofortigen OP* bei tatsächlich vorhandenen, nicht entdeckten NE-Zellen kann kaum größer sein und sollte einige Überlegungen wert sein....


Genau das ist der Punkt!!

Danke für die prägnante Formulierung, lieber Jürgen.

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

*Zellfreie Prostata-Punktate nach Bestrahlung

*Hallo, Forumsfreunde und an der DNA-Zytometrie Interessierte. Knut hat schon angekündigt, daß  Professor Böcking zu den Befunden bei bestrahlten Patienten Stellung genommen hat. Hier also nun der Bericht:

Ohne unserem beliebten Dr. Fs vorgreifen zu wollen, möchte ich schon einmal die Gelegenheit nutzen, die teilweise zu mißverständlichen Auslegungen führenden, vorangegangenen Erläuterungen durch eine verbindliche Stellungnahme von Professor Böcking verständlicher zu machen. Wie läßt sich also ein technisch einwandfrei ausgeführtes Feinnadelpunktat aus der Prostata, die ein Karzinom enthielt, nach deren therapeutischer Bestrahlung interpretieren?: 

Gewünschter Effekt der Bestrahlung ist die Zerstörung der in ihr befindlichen Karzinomzellen. Dabei kommt es aber auch zusätzlich zu einer Abtötung der gesunden Ephitelzellen in dieser Drüse. Das sog. fibromuskuläre Stroma ist von der Bestrahlung deswegen meist nicht nachweisbar betroffen, weil seine Zellen sich normalerweise kaum mehr teilen. Sie bleiben also nach der Bestrahlung erhalten. Oft kommt es zusätzlich zu einer geringen vernarbung. Diese verbleibenden Bindegewebs- und Muskelzellen, sowie die Bindegewebsfasern werden aber durch die Feinnadel auch unter Unterdruck nicht abgesaugt, sondern sie bleiben stehen. Das ist bei einer Stanzbiopsie anders. Diese erfaßt auch die nicht-epithelialen Drüsenanteile. Wenn eine FNAB durch den Urologen sachgerecht durchgeführt worden ist, und davon konnte sich Professor Böcking persönlich überzeugen, weil er ja fortwährend anwesend in Lütjensee war, dann hält Prof. Böcking seine Aussage für gerechtfertigt, daß sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in dieser Prostata weder Epithelzellen, noch Karzinomzellen befinden. Dabei ist es wichtig, selbst gesehen zu haben, wie systematisch und ausführlich Herr Dr. Bliemeister das sog."needling" durchgeführt hat. Das heißt, dass er durch häufiges Vor- und Zurückziehen der eingestochenen Nadel bei gleichzeitigem Richtungswechsel unter Unterdruck aus den meisten Bereichen der Prostata Material abgesaugt hat. Wenn dabei nur "zellfreie Gewebeflüssigkeit", d.h. Lymphe gewonnen worden ist, so entspricht das den Erwartungen an ein Feinnadelpunktat aus einer erfolgreich bestrahlten Drüse. Diese Aussage ist genau so wenig sicher, wie diejenige, die aufgrund von mehreren tumorzellfreien Stanzbiospien der Prostata gewonnen worden wäre. Sicher wäre nur, die Prostata operativ völlig zu entfernen und sie in 1 Millimeter dünnen Scheiben mikroskopisch komplett aufzuarbeiten. Wer diese Sicherheit wünscht, müsste sich auch entsprechend invasiv behandeln lassen. Auf Grund der Tatsache, dass keine Zellen aus der Harnblase, den Samenblasen oder dem umliegenden Fettgewebe gefunden werden konnten, kann man auch schließen, dass Dr. Bliemeister insofern mit seiner Punktionsnadel nicht "daneben gelegen" war.

Professor Böcking erwähnte noch, dass er in den frühen achtziger Jahren an der Universität Freiburg i.Br. Prostatae nach therapeutischer Bestrahlung feingeweblich (histologisch) untersucht hat. Insofern hat er er eine gewisse Vorstellung von dem, was sich dort abspielt.

Zur Frage, ob die FNAB unter Ultraschallkontrolle derjenigen ohne diese vorzuziehen sei, meint Prof. Böcking: Einem Anfänger würde ich die apparative Kontrolle nahe legen, ein Könner benötigt sie nicht. Die Prostata ist so groß wie eine Kastanie. Mit der Nadel auf dem Zeigefinger und der optischen Kontrolle ihrer wechselnden Einstichtiefe kann ein Erfahrener recht gut die Prostata systematisch "durchnadeln". Die endgültige Beantwortung dieser Frage möchte Prof. Böcking gern dem kompetenten urologischen Fachmann überlassen. Bei FNAB in geübter Hand hält er aber eine Ultraschall-Assistenz für entbehrlich. 

Ich würde sagen, daß sich Knut und ich zunächst einmal zurücklehnen können, um in Ruhe abzuwarten, was da noch kommt oder nicht mehr kommt. Da ich nun jedoch selbst die Erfahrung machen konnte, wie nebenwirkungsarm eine FNAB abläuft, sehe ich auch überhaupt kein Problem mehr darin, bei erneutem Auftreten eines Rezidiv diese FNAB zu wiederholen. Niemand kann uns aber garantieren, daß sich nicht doch außerhalb der Prostata noch irgendwo schon vorher abgewanderte Tumorzellen in Lauerstellung befinden. Dafür haben wir uns aber noch die Hormonblockade reserviert, auf deren Wirkung ich persönlich auch ohne LHRH-Analoga vertrauen würde.

*"Trenne dich nie von deinen Illusionen und Träumen. Wenn sie verschwunden sind, wirst du weiter existieren, aber aufgehört haben, zu leben"

*Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Hutschi,

vielleicht habe ich es überlesen, aber ich vermisse bisher eine klare Aussage über die Zielsetzung der FNAB-Aktion bei Euch zwei Bestrahlten.

Geht die Intention in die Richtung "Beweisführung für eine erfolgreiche Bestrahlung"
oder mehr in Richtung "Prognose für den zukünftigen Verlauf"

Solltet Ihr eine solche "Absichtserklärung" bereits einmal gegeben haben, bitte ich um einen Link.

Bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich einflechten, dass normalerweise die regelmäßige PSA-Kontrolle zur Therapie-Nachsorge primär reichen sollte.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Jürgen,

Bei Bestimmung des GS erhältst Du als Beigabe gratis das Ergebnis NE Zellen positiv/negativ mit? Natürlich Nein! Es kommt aber deshalb niemand auf die Idee, den Gleason Score infrage zu stellen. So sehe ich dies auch mit der DNA-Untersuchung. Wenn das Gesamtergebnis der Diagnosen für WW spricht, dann kann man als vorsichtiger Patient noch die diversen zusätzlichen Marker zur Absicherung seiner eigenen Entscheidung bestimmen lassen. Ich habe dies getan. Alle Marker waren negativ. Deshalb wäre sicherlich auch einmal interessant zu wissen, wie oft werden NE Zellen gefunden und zusätzlich dann noch bei diploider Verteilung. Vielleich hat jemand zu diesem Punkt Zahlenmaterial.
Ich werde diesen Punkt aber auch bei Prof. Böcking hinterfragen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harro

*Begründung

*Hallo, Dieter, meine Fragestellung ist eigentlich hier schon ersichtlich:




> Es ging mir nicht nur um meinen persönlichen Befund, sondern ich wollte mithelfen, dass die FNAB in Deutschland wieder den Stellenwert bekommt, der ihr eigentlich gebührt.


Das klingt zwar selbstlos, ist aber tatsächlich so zu verstehen. Natürlich wäre ein Vergleich mit der vorgenommenen Ploidie aus den Primärstanzen ganz interessant gewesen. Wenn aber nun der Belzebub sich ergeben hat, ist es doch auch so gut. Findest Du nicht?  Selbstverständlich werde ich zunächst den vierteljährlichen PSA-Kontrollen als Verlaufskontrolle den Vorzug geben.

*"Wollen täten wir schon können, nur dürfen haben wir uns nicht getraut"        * (Karl Valentin)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> Wenn aber nun der Belzebub sich ergeben hat, ist es doch auch so gut. Findest Du nicht?


Finde ich auch!

Also sucht Du im Ergebnis mehr die Beweisführung für eine erfolgreiche Therapie

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Ergänzende Richtigstellung

*Hallo, Dieter, *nicht nur* - aber *auch.*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen, 
 aus meiner Sicht ist die Bestimmung der Ploidie ein zusätzlicher Parameter, der bei der Erstdiagnose nicht aus einer FNAB, sondern aus der Stanzbiopsie bestimmt wird. Es werden also weiterhin der GS sowie diverse weitere relevante Marker wie CGA, NSE o.a. geprüft. Die Ploidie, soweit sie diploide Verteilung nachweist, ist ein sehr gewichtiger Parameter, wenn es um die Option AS geht. Hier sehe ich keine Unzulänglichkeit bei der Erstdiagnose, denn hier die Stanzbiopsie durch die FNAB zu ersetzen wird m.E. von niemandem im Forum vertreten. Ich fände das für grundfalsch. In unserem AK hatte ich deshalb auch ausgeführt: _Wir können schlicht einpacken, wenn wir nicht lernen, die Bedeutung und Anerkennung des Gleason zu akzeptieren. Die Ploidie - wenn überhaupt durchsetztbar - ist als Zweitmeinung zu platzieren und als solche aus der Stanzbiopsie zu bestimmen. Dies hat nicht nur politisch-taktische, sondern auch fachwissenschaftliche Gründe, solange es diploide Tumoren mit Gleason 8 oder 9 gibt_. 
 Ich sehe die Probleme eher in der Verlaufskontrolle, soweit sie sich nur auf FNAB und Ploidie verläßt. Hier hatte ich angemerkt: _Ich habe  allerdings nach wie vor Zweifel, ob eine stabile Diploidie bei  gleichzeitigem histologischem Malignitätszuwachs dennoch für eine  Fortsetzung von AS sprechen würde. Natürlich ist letzten Endes die PSA-VZ  oder Proliferationsaktivität entscheidend. Wenn jedoch der Gleason in  Richtung 8 oder darüber marschiert kann sich m.E. die Lage auch ganz schnell auf zytologischer Ebene dramatisieren. _ Von daher bin ich der Meinung, dass ein AS-Patient zur Sicherheit auch den Gleason im Auge haben sollte. Wenn der PSA sich mal über 15 und 20 hochschleicht, würde es mir persönlich für eine Fortsetzung von AS nicht genügen, wenn mir die FNAB Diploidie bescheinigt und der Proliferationsfaktor noch im grünen Bereich liegt. Irgendwann wäre eine ADT/DHB angesagt oder je nach Gusto eine RT oder RP. 
 Wenn Knut und Hutschi sich innerhalb eines Jahres nach ihrer Bestrahlungstherapie einer FNAB zum Zwecke der Ploidiebestimmung unterzogen haben, so sicherlich nicht, weil dies in irgendeinem Verlaufsprotokoll angezeigt gewesen wäre. Vor 2 bis 3 Jahren macht dies eigentlich keinen Sinn. Die RT tötet nur in Teilung befindliche Zellen unmittelbar, die übrigen werden teilungsunfähig und sterben nach und nach ab. Was glaubt man in den diffusen RT-Relikten Aussagefähiges zu finden? Ohnehin scheint mir ein FNAB-Monitoring mit DNA-Zytometrie bei Bestrahlten generell fragwürdig. Auch von ihren Vertretern wird dies eher für ADT- und Chemotherapierte empfohlen. Ich denke, Knut und Hutschi waren sich dessen bewußt und Ihnen ging es vorrangig um die Propagierung der Methode anhand praktischer Anschauung. Und dafür haben sie auch sich zur Verfügung gestellt. Mißlungenes kann ich dabei bislang nicht erkennen. 
 
 Grüße aus Rudersberg 
 Hartmut

----------


## ruggero1

> Servus,
> mein PET Cholin CT zeigte den ganzen Körper, aber die Pr. nicht im Detail. Hierfür war das MR-Spekt notwendig.
> Wie denkst du darüber?
> Kennst du den "imPSA"?
> Gruß Josef
> 
> "imPSA":
> http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...ic,1239.0.html


Hallo Josef,
es geht mir nicht um die Feststellung, ob ich ein Prostatakarzinom habe oder nicht. Ich habe eines, das hat eine Biopsie vor zwei Jahren bereits erbracht. Insofern finde ich deinen Hinweis auf "imPSA" zwar interessant, aber das Verfahren betrifft mich nicht. 
Ich möchte nun wissen, wo die verdächtigen Areale in meiner Prostata sind, und darüber erhoffe ich mir Aufschluss durch dieses Cholin PET CT, das ich an der Universität Tübingen durchführen lasse. In einer dort durchgeführten Studie werden Cholin PET CT und Ganzkörper MRT miteinander verglichen - siehe folgenden Link: http://www.thieme-connect.com/ejourn.../s-2006-940628

Der wichtigste Satz in diesem Text ist für mich folgender: S_ämtliche Herde waren sowohl MRT- als auch PET/CT-positiv._ Ich interpretiere ihn so, dass man mit beiden Verfahren Karzinome finden kann. Der Unterschied zwischen beiden Verfahren wird ebenfalls genannt: Vo_rteil der mit Oberflächenspulen durchgeführten MRT ist die hohe räumlicher Auflösung, während die Cho-PET/CT pathologische Befunde kontrastreicher darstellt_. Mir geht es um letzteres, wie ich schon oben sagte: Wo sind die Bereiche in meiner Prostata, in die die Feinnadel stechen muss?
Schöne Grüße von
ruggero

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Von daher bin ich der Meinung, dass ein AS-Patient zur Sicherheit auch den Gleason im Auge haben sollte...


Lieber Hartmut,

Deinem Beitrag stimme ich insgesamt natürlich zu.

Zum obigen Zitat:

Wie soll ich als AS'ler meinen Gleason "im Auge" behalten? Das geht ja (leider!) nur über eine Stanzbiopsie, und die würde ich - wenn überhaupt!!! - nur wieder machen, wenn andere Parameter (z.B. der PSA-Wert) dies untrüglich und geradezu zwingend nahelegen. Angesichts meines noch recht kleinen Tumors wäre meine Sorge - selbst wenn er ein wenig gewachsen wäre - dann natürlich, ob der Arzt diesen Tumor auch trifft, denn sonst gibt's ja keinen Gleason!

Selbst eine "Sättigungs-Biopsie" mit 24 oder 32 Stanzen (der ich mich niemals unterziehen würde) kann bei einer ca. 45ml großen Prostata einen 3mm-Tumor noch gut verfehlen.

Wie also kann ich meinen Gleason "im Auge" behalten, lieber Hartmut? Würde ich ja gerne, aber nicht um den genannten Preis!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Hartmut,

meistens ist die Welt nicht so einfach und klar, wie man sie gerne sehen möchte. Ob der Gleason Score wirklich alleine die dominierende Aussagekraft, die Du ihm immer wieder unterstellst, hat, muss man sich wirklich fragen, wenn man sich die Resultate einer neuen Studie betrachtet, die Prof. Böcking einem kleinen Kreis heute zugeschickt hat. Da diese noch veröffentlicht werden soll, möchte ich nur die wichtigen Fakten daraus vorstellen. Es wurden 186 Patienten, die als Therapie eine Prostatektomie gewählt hatten, einen längeren Beobachtungszeitraum unterzogen. Davon waren 52 % diploid, 33 % tetraploid und 16 % aneuploid. Es wurden als Variable der PSA-Wert vor der Operation, der GS und die Ploidie erfasst. Nach der multivariaten Auswertung- dies ist ein Statistikverfahren mit dem bei sehr vielen vermuteten Einflussparametern dann die Parameter mit wirklichem Einfluss ermittelt werden- blieben dann nur GS und Ploidie übrig.
Den Einfluss des GS auf die krankheitsfreie Zeit nach der Operation zeigt die nachfolgende Statistik.



Das Gegenstück dazu ist die nachfolgende Darstellung in Abhängigkeit der Ploidie und dokumentiert die guten Aussichten bei diploider Verteilung.




Es wurde dann noch eine weitere interessante Variante untersucht, und zwar hat man die Patienten mit GS 7 und noch einmal aufgeteilt in GS 3 + 4 und GS 4 + 3 separat erfasst und ausgewertet. Das nachstehende Diagramm zeigt den Einfluss der Ploidie, und verdeutlicht, dass die Ploidie gegenüber dem GS der entscheidendere Parameter für den Erfolg der Therapie ist.



Nachfolgend ist die letzte Statistik in Abhängigkeit vom GS dargestellt. Unerwartet hat der GS 4 + 3 das bessere Langzeitergebnis. Ein Grund könnte sein, dass in dieser Gruppe zufällig im Verhältnis mehr diploide Verteilungen vorlagen.




Meine Schlussfolgerung ist, dass sich Betroffene mit diploider Verteilung egal mit welchem GS erst einmal recht beruhigt zurücklegen können. Weiter ist für mich diese Studie auch eine gewisse Erklärung, warum es keine Statistiken gibt, die für irgendeine Therapie einen echten Überlebensvorteil gegenüber Nichtstun nachweisen.
Ich hoffe, dass diese Studienergebnisse entscheidend dazu beitragen, die DNA nicht mehr infrage zu stellen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

bei mir ist der Tumor größer als 3 mm, leider und ich mich von unserer FNAB Reise und Ostsee rauf, Nordsee runter melden.

Wie bekannt kann ich es nicht leiden, wenn man in mir rumfummelt, ich beschränke das auf ein Minimum.

Die FNAB bei Dr. Bliemeister, ich war als erster dran in Seitenlage, war für mich kaum spürbar und natürlich ein Volltreffer. Meine Prostata ist ja nach der 3 Stanzenbiopsie in 2004 und der HB noch relativ jungfräulich, daher auch keine Schmerzen.

Ich konnte meine Krebszellen im Binocular anschauen, sie schauen gar nicht so erschreckend aus, man muss auch das positiv sehen. 

Die Frage für mich und auch andere, wie hat sich nach nur HB und Immunstimmulierung, nach über 3 Jahren, die Bösartigkeit verändert?

Ich fühle mich nicht so, ich höre es auch von jedem Arzt mit dem ich spreche (nur in Vorträgen), als hätten die bösen Jungs die Übermacht ergriffen. Ich hoffe die Stammlinie ist stabil und auch böse Jungs, wenigstens einige, sind verschwunden. 

Anfangs PSA 740 und daraus Stanzbiopsie und jetzt PSA ca. 12 - 15, medikamentenfrei und jetzt die FNAB, wir werden sehen.

Ich möchte die Husumer und Meldorfer, ich habe beide nette Städchen besucht, ermuntern diese Möglichkeiten, so nah am Ort zu nutzen.

Ich habe keine großer Erfahrung mit Ärzten, Hausarzt abgelegt, Onko abgelegt, 1. Uro abgelegt, mit keinem gab es solche Gesprächsmöglichkeiten wie in Lütjensee. 

Ich werde öfters die Gegend besuchen, vielleicht schon zur Obstbaumblüte das "ALte Land" mit seinen wunderscchönen Fachwerkhäusern und mich beraten lassen. 

Ich werde weiterhin die Zellsymbioise-Therapie weiter machen, meine Vitalpilze einnehmen, das Immunsysten pflegen und mich naturheilkundlich unterstützen lassen.

Reinardo wünsche ich, daß er mir nicht zu nahe kommt, natürlich nur mit Krebsverteilung und Stammlinie. Wir hatten ihn uns ganz anders vorgestellt.

Ich halte die Debatte über Malignitätbestimmung vor Therapiebeginn für viel sinnvoller als die ewige OP Debatte und dem bald 100 %igen Erfolgsmärchen (Dieter sei friedlich). Ich glaube den "üblichen" GS kann man oft den Hasen geben, auch nach oben Manipulierte kennen wir.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Meine Schlussfolgerung ist, dass sich Betroffene mit diploider Verteilung egal mit welchem GS erst einmal recht beruhigt zurücklegen können...


Lieber Knut,

ich hoffe, Du hast Recht!!!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

P.S.: Deine Grafiken muss ich erst mal in Ruhe inhalieren. Rotwein sollte helfen! :-))

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Schorschel,

Du schreibst: _Selbst eine "Sättigungs-Biopsie" mit 24 oder 32 Stanzen (der ich mich niemals unterziehen würde) kann bei einer ca. 45ml großen Prostata einen 3mm-Tumor noch gut verfehlen. Wie also kann ich meinen Gleason "im Auge" behalten, lieber Hartmut? Würde ich ja gerne, aber nicht um den genannten Preis!_Das mit dem "im Auge behalten" ist tatsächlich ein Problem. Da will ich Dir nicht einmal groß widersprechen. Vielleicht kann man sich bei GS 8 doch beruhigt zurücklehnen, wie Knut dies tun würde. Das wäre doch was! Mit seinen Schaubildern muß ich mich auch ersteinmal befassen.

Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Ich habe in meinem gestrigen Beitrag über die Ploidie zu zwei Statistiken eine Berichtigung an meinen Kommentaren vorgenommen, und zwar

1. Dies betrifft die zweite Statistik über die Darstellung der krankheitsfreien Zeit in Abhängigkeit der Ploidie. Meine gezogene Schlussfolgerung für die Gruppe GS 8  10 ist nicht zulässig, da dies nicht aus den vier präsentierten Statistiken geschlossen werden kann. Dies ist mir zwar bereits gestern Abend aufgefallen, aber ich komme erst jetzt zur Richtigstellung.

2. Bei der letzten Statistik mit der Darstellung der beiden Gruppen GS 3 + 4 und GS 4 + 3 gibt es auch in den Einzeltabellen der Studie keine Angabe der diploiden Anteile den beiden Gruppen zugeordnet sondern nur die zusammengefasste Anzahl der diploiden Verteilungen für beide Gruppen. Damit ist mein Kommentar eine mögliche Ursache.

Ich bitte mein Versehen bzw. Oberflächlichkeit zu entschuldigen, und ein kleiner Trost für mich ist, dass es bis jetzt noch nicht bemerkt worden ist. Dies hat aber auf die entscheidende Darstellung der Studie, nämlich bei der Gruppe GS 7 mit der Ploidie zu einer Differenzierung der Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit zu kommen, keinen Einfluss. Mit GS und DNA zusammen wird es zukünftig möglich sein, überlegte Entscheidungen zu treffen, die Übertherapie zu vermeiden und bei Schwerstbetroffenen unnötige Therapien auszuschließen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Knut,



> Ich bitte mein Versehen bzw. Oberflächlichkeit zu entschuldigen, und ein kleiner Trost für mich ist, dass es bis jetzt noch nicht bemerkt worden ist. Dies hat aber auf die entscheidende Darstellung der Studie, nämlich bei der Gruppe GS 7 mit der Ploidie


Mit verlaub, mir ist es schon aufgefallen, weil meine 1. Bewertung 3+4 und die 2. 4+3 war und in guter Erinnerung von Prof. Dr. Helpapp -auch die 2. Bewertung kam von Ihm- hier schon großer Unterschied besteht!

Dich wollte ich nicht korrigieren, weil Du ein so hervorragender Berichtersatter bist und siehe da, es ist Dir selbst aufgefallen! 

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Hans-Joachim

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe in meinem gestrigen Beitrag über die Ploidie zu zwei Statistiken eine Berichtigung an meinen Kommentaren vorgenommen, und zwar
> 
> 1. Dies betrifft die zweite Statistik über die Darstellung der krankheitsfreien Zeit in Abhängigkeit der Ploidie. Meine gezogene Schlussfolgerung für die Gruppe GS 8  10 ist nicht zulässig, da dies nicht aus den vier präsentierten Statistiken geschlossen werden kann. Dies ist mir zwar bereits gestern Abend aufgefallen, aber ich komme erst jetzt zur Richtigstellung.
> 
> 
> Ich bitte mein Versehen bzw. Oberflächlichkeit zu entschuldigen, und ein kleiner Trost für mich ist, dass es bis jetzt noch nicht bemerkt worden ist. Dies hat aber auf die entscheidende Darstellung der Studie, nämlich bei der Gruppe GS 7 mit der Ploidie zu einer Differenzierung der Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit zu kommen, keinen Einfluss. Mit GS und DNA zusammen wird es zukünftig möglich sein, überlegte Entscheidungen zu treffen, die Übertherapie zu vermeiden und bei Schwerstbetroffenen unnötige Therapien auszuschließen.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Hallo Knut,

warum so kompliziert?

warum streichst Du Deinen Beitrag nicht einfach? 

Nicht jeder liest den gesamten Thread und kann nachvollziehen wie vorher oder nachher argumentiert wurde.

Bei aller Euphorie, man sollte schon sehr sorgfältig abwägen, was man als Weishheit hier ins Netz stellt, wo es für einige um Leben und Tod geht.

Oder ist das eine intellektuelle Sightseeing-Tour?

----------


## HorstK

Hallo H.-J.v. Zündt,

in Deinem sehr ausführlichen, persönlichen Profil habe ich dieses gelesen: 

*26.7.2007 Körpergewicht 11,6 kg* 


Nix für ungut und alles Gute,

Horst

----------


## Hans-Joachim

Hallo Horst,

vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis.

Aber immerhin war die Einheit richtig!

Was willst Du mit Deinem Beitrag?

Bitte kläre die Leserschaft und mich auf.

Danke.

----------


## Carola-Elke

Lieber Knut,

um auf meine Anmerkung im anderen Zusammenhang zur DNA-ZM zurück zu kommen, möchte ich hier weiter ausholen.
Das Gleason-Grading eines Tumors ist bei weitem nicht alles, was ein erfahrener Pathologe aus einer Stanzbiopsie herauslesen kann, denn auch hier kommt es auf den gut geschulten Praktiker mit Erfahrung an.

Um die Diskussion anzustoßen und ggf. Gemeinsamkeiten herauszuarbeiten, stelle ich die von Herrn Prof. Bonkhoff zum Thema passenden weiteren relevanten Optionen zur Diagnostik aus zell-pathologischer Sicht und dem klinisch korrelierenden Stadium zum Staging des PCa noch einmal vor:




> von Prof. Bonkhoff
> 
> *Bedeutung des Gleason Grading für die Prognose und die Wahl der Therapie*
> 
> Bei klinisch organbegrenzten Prostatakarzinomen stehen heute neben der konventionellen radikalen Prostatektomie eine Reihe von anderen therapeutischen Optionen (watchfull waiting, nervschonende Prostatektomie, externe Bestrahlung, Brachytherapie, Hormonblockade) zur Verfügung, wobei der Gleason Grad als Selektionskriterium immer mehr in den Vordergrund rückt.
> 
> Für die Bestimmung des Malignitätsgrades des Prostatakarzinoms gibt es, neben dem Gleason Grad, eine Reihe von anderen gut validierten Graduierungssystemen, die in ihrer prognostischen Bedeutung und Reproduzierbarkeit durchaus mit dem Gleason Grading vergleichbar sind. Der
> wesendliche Vorteil des Gleason Grading gegenüber den anderen bekannten Graduierungssystemen liegt jedoch zweifelsohne in seiner weiten internationalen Verbreitung und Akzeptanz. Nahezu alle prognostisch relevanten und für die Therapieentscheidung maßgeblichen Parameter bei
> Prostatakarzinompatienten orientieren sich heute am Gleason Grad. Für die histopathologische Diagnose des Prostatakarzinoms ist deshalb die Graduierung nach Gleason unerlässlich und kann durch andere Gradingsysteme bestenfalls ergänzt, jedoch nicht ersetzt werden. Eine Reihe von Studien belegt die Bedeutung des Gleason- Grading als einer der wichtigsten Prognosefaktoren beim Prostatakarzinom.
> ...


Leider werden diese vielfältigen Möglichkeiten zur engmaschigen Differenzierung des PCa nicht ausreichend von Patienten und den behandelnden Ärzten ausgeschöpft. 
Die therapeutischen Konsequenzen aus dem Wissen um den individuellen Zustand waren vor langer Zeit zwischen WW und mir ein Thema, das ihm als Risikopatient wegen der mangelnden ärztlichen Behandlungsbandbreite auf therapeutischem Sektor nicht wirklich viel helfen konnte.

Insofern wäre ich an praktischen Konsequenzen aus der Diagnostik beider Verfahren (d.h. der umfangreichen zur Verfügung stehenden pathologischen Differenzierung, die mehr als Gleason-Grading heisst, und der DNA-ZM) sehr interessiert. 
Die Übereinstimmungen der DNA-ZM und die Abweichungen zur klassischen Pathologie sollten hervorgehoben werden, denn aktuell bietet die Begutachtung aus der Biopsie durch einen erfahrenen Pathologen ein enormes Potential, um das klinische Stadium der PK-Erkrankung einzukreisen, schon bevor sich jemand zu einer Therapie entscheidet und natürlich erst recht nach einer RPE, die von der Mehrzahl der Erkrankten als Ersttherapie für sich gewählt wird, auch wenn in der Folge evt. weitere Behandlungsschritte notwendig werden.

Schöne Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Was willst Du mit Deinem Beitrag?
> 
> Bitte kläre die Leserschaft und mich auf.
> 
> Danke.


Hallo Hans-Joachim,

dasselbe gilt für Deinen vorherigen Beitrag, vor allem für Deine Äußerung...




> Bei aller Euphorie, man sollte schon sehr sorgfältig abwägen, was man als Weishheit hier ins Netz stellt, wo es für einige um Leben und Tod geht.
> 
> Oder ist das eine intellektuelle Sightseeing-Tour?


Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Schorschel,

Hans-Joachim hat recht, zumindest was mich anbelangt. Ich habe nach unserer, für mich sehr wichtigen Untersuchung, da scheint er nicht die Zusammenhänfe zu sehen, eine Sightseeing-Tour gemacht.

Ich mache das immer so, wenn ich weiter weg von daheim bin. Ich komme ins plaudern und möchte mich entschuldigen, für die Plauderei weiter oben.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Helmut,

So hatte ich es zwar nicht mit der Gruppierung des GS 7 gemeint, aber dies ist auch nicht so entscheidend. Auf jeden Fall bedanke ich mich für die Blumen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Knut,
ich fürchte, dass es zu dem Thema kaum Zahlenmaterial oder zahlreiche Betroffene im Forum geben wird, bei denen bei diploider Verteilung  auch NE Zellen nachgewiesen wurden. Vielleicht hat ja Prof. Böcking Zahlen.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hans-Joachim,

neben humanistischer Bildung hatte ich doch auch einfache Grundlagen der Mathematik und der Naturwissenschaften erwartet. Ich bin wirklich überrascht, dass vier einfache Statistikdiagramme eine intellektuelle Sightseeing-Tour sein sollen. Ich werde deshalb die relevante Statistik der GS 7 Gruppe mit der Darstellung der krankheitsfreien Zeit in Abhängigkeit der Ploidie ausführlicher bei meiner Stellungnahme zu dem Beitrag von Carola-Elke erläutern. Falls aber Dein Problem das fehlende Wissen um die Ploidie ist, so ist dies Schade, und es tut mir Leid für Dich, insbesondere wenn es um Leben und Tod geht, wie Du schreibst. Aber die Grundlagen kann man sich recht einfach über die GEK-Schrift, die im Forum schon oft angeführt wurde, aneignen.

Und nun noch zu Deiner freundlichen Anmerkung, _dass man sehr sorgfältig abwägen sollte, was man als Weisheit hier ins Netz stellt._

Ich habe mich gefragt, warum Du dies geschrieben hast, was Du damit bezweckst? Dir dürfte ja kaum entgangen sein, wie viel Banales alleine in unserem Forum täglich geschrieben wird. Ich habe zwei Möglichkeiten gefunden, und zwar warst Du, salopp gesagt, einfach nicht gut drauf oder Du warst wirklich mit dem Dargestellten überfordert.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Hartmut,
Du schreibst " Die Ploidie, soweit sie diploide Verteilung nachweist, ist ein sehr gewichtiger Parameter, wenn es um die Option AS geht". Dem stimme ich durchaus zu, allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage warum bei den derzeit laufenden Studien zu AS ( Harow bzw. PRIAS ) die Ploidie offensichtlich keine Rolle spielt.
Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Carola-Elke,

der Beitrag von Prof. Bonkhoff ist Wissenschaft und kommt nur wenigen zugute. Im Folgenden beziehe ich mich ausschließlich auf die im Gesundheitswesen derzeitig bestehende Praxis.

Die häufigste Realität bei der Bestimmung des Gleason Score heißt, 3 Pathologen 3 Meinungen. Der Grad der Bestimmung der Malignität ist somit vom Betrachter abhängig. Lage und Ausdehnung eines Tumors können häufig halbwegs bestimmt werden.

Die Bestimmung der Ploidie per DNA-Analyse erfolgt weitgehend automatisiert, ist also immer reproduzierbar und kaum vom Auswerter abhängig. Sie korreliert mit dem Grad der Malignität. Die Lage eines Tumors kann nur den hälftigen Lappen zugeordnet werden (mit FNAB), kann also keinen Kapseldurchbruch ermitteln. Die Kosten betragen 50,-  und werden von der Kasse übernommen.

Unsicherheit bei beiden Verfahren sind die erforderlichen Treffer durch eine Biopsie.

Die Lage eines Tumors wird idealerweise per bildgebendem Verfahren ermittelt. Dafür braucht man keine Stanzbiopsie, es kostet aber zur eigenen Sicherheit bis ca. 1000,- .

Wer sich sowieso nicht operieren lassen möchte, wie GeorgS (siehe Profil PSA zur Zeit 24, Arzt Dr. Douwes) oder ich, braucht keinen Gleason, sondern höchstens DNA. Wer sich nicht stanzen lassen möchte, kann DNA per FNAB nutzen oder muss andere indirekte Blutwerte nutzen. (siehe GeorgS).

Also braucht man in der Mehrzahl der Fälle eine DNA-Analyse, in weniger Fällen einen Gleason Score. Hat man die Gewebezylinder  und macht neben dem Gleason noch diverse selbst zu zahlende Teste "nach Bonkhoff", kann man auf DNA verzichten, sollte es aber nicht, weil es eh' nichts kostet.
Der Idealfall ist beides plus Bildgebung plus weitere Marker.

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Knut,:p

 ich hatte in vergangenen Beiträgen des Öfteren davor gewarnt, die Ploidie mit einem Absolutheitsanspruch zu versehen. Im Umkehrschluss aber habe ich keineswegs vertreten, den Gleason als alleinigen Dominanzparameter anzuerkennen, wie Du mir unterstellst. Dies wäre töricht. Es gibt keine monokausalen Zusammenhänge beim PK. 
Die von Dir vorgelegten Schaubilder sind natürlich interessant, insofern hier ein langjähriger klinischer Verlauf vergleichend unter dem Aspekt der Ploidie und des Gleason dargestellt wird. Man muß einfach mal unterstellen, dass die ermittelten GS- und Ploidie-Werte für den Vergleich taugen, zumal es sich hier um p-Größen handelt. Gleichwohl gelten meine kritischen Anmerkungen zu globalen GS- wie auch globalen Plodieangaben, die ich in vergangenen Beiträgen vortrug:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...48&postcount=8

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...2&postcount=11

 
Die vorgelegten Schaubilder sind erst bei genauerem Hinsehen zu verstehen, und ich hatte gestern Abend lange und vergeblich versucht, Deine Interpretationen in den Diagrammen bestätigt zu finden. Ich hatte dazu meine eigenen Ausführungen vorbereitet, die eher zum gegenteiligen Ergebnis kamen. Beim Einstellen ins Forum bemerkte ich Deinen teilweisen Rückzieher und habe nun meinen Beitrag etwas überarbeitet. 

Aus den ersten beiden Schaubildern hattest Du den Schluss gezogen gehabt, Patienten mit GS 8-10 hätten bei diploider Verteilung ein signifikant besseres Ergebnis. Dies mag statistisch vielleicht zutreffen, die Schaubilder lassen jedoch diesen Schluss nicht zu. Ich kann es kurz machen: Unter der hypothetischen Annahme, dass unter GS 2-6 keine aneuploiden Verteilungen zu finden sind, sind es wenigstens 21, die von den Patienten mit GS 8-10 diploid sind. Im zweiten Schaubild mit der Ploidiedarstellung zeigt sich nicht nur beim tretraploiden, sondern auch beim diploiden Ast ein signifikantes Wiederauftreten der Krankheit während der ersten Jahre, nämlich bei ca. 25% oder 24 der insgesamt 96 diploiden Patienten. Es gibt wenig plausible Gründe, die der Annahme entgegenstehen, dass diese Krankheitsfälle hauptsächlich die GS 8-10-Patienten betreffen. Für mich zeigen die Schaubilder (1) und (2), dass die Gruppe mit GS 8-10 Hochrisikopatienten sind und dass dies auch der klinische Verlauf widerspiegelt. Deine Behauptung, _dass sich Betroffene mit diploider Verteilung egal mit welchem GS erst einmal recht beruhigt zurücklegen können_, halte ich nicht nur für falsch, sondern das geht auch angesichts unseres Publikums ins Fährlässige. 

Betrachten wir uns das dritte Schaubild, in dem für die Patientengruppe mit GS 7 die Ploidieverteilung dargestellt wird. Du meinst hier erkennen zu können, _dass die Ploidie gegenüber dem GS der entscheidendere Parameter für den Erflog der Therapie ist._ Das Schaubild zeigt zunächst nur, das von den GS 7-Patienten die 6 aneuploiden schlechte Karten haben gegenüber den tetraploiden und vor allem diploiden. Man muss die Dinge symmetrisch und nicht einseitig asymmetrisch vergleichen. Nehmen wir z.B. die aneuploiden Patienten aus dem zweiten Schaubild und fragen umgekehrt, bei welchem GS die besseren und bei welchem die schlechteren Chancen bestehen. Das Schaubild würde mit Sicherheit ähnlich wie Schaubild 1 aussehen und besagen, dass Patienten mit GS 2-6 eine bessere und GS 8-10 eine schlechtere Prognose haben. So gesehen schafft  der Gleason Klärung, wo die Ploidie im Dunkeln tappt, und man könnte ebenso gut die Behauptung aufstellen, der GS sei der entscheidenere Parameter, also genau umgekehrt. Wenn wir schon auf dieser Ebene die Frage so stellen, würde ich nach Betrachtung des Schaubild1 und dort GS 2-6 behaupten, der Gleason ist aussagefähiger, denn 34 von 37 Patienten in dieser Niedrigrisikogruppe hatten eine krankheitsfreie Zeit nach der Operation. Diese Trefferquote kann die Ploidie in den Schaubildern nicht nachweisen. 

Knut, es ist durchaus sympathisch Begeisterung und Engagement zum Ausdruck zu bringen. Dir scheint jedoch das Herz mit dem Verstand davon zu galoppieren. Man kann die guten Seiten der Ploidie auch durch einen Bärendienst konterkarieren. An mich gerichtet schriebst Du, _meistens ist die Welt nicht so einfach und klar, wie man sie gerne sehen möchte._ Das möchte ich Dir mit auf den Weg geben. 

Grüße aus Rudersberg 
Hartmut:p

----------


## Josef

für eure Diskussion! Dank an *ALLE* die sich daran beteiligen. Auch wenn vielle die einen höheren PSA haben nicht genau wissen, "um was es genau geht" ("diploid" etc.)! 
Wichtig erscheint vielen:
1) Stanzung oder FNAB, und warum?
2) DNA-Zytometrie
3) zuwarten oder aktiv werden und wie?
LG.
Josef (für Willi)

PS: Ein bisserl viel weniger Hickhack wäre gut! Denn es wäre schade, wenn auch dieser Thread plötzlich geschlossen wird.

----------


## Hans-Joachim

Hallo Knut,



> Hallo Hans-Joachim,
> 
> neben humanistischer Bildung hatte ich doch auch einfache Grundlagen der Mathematik und der Naturwissenschaften erwartet..


Was hast Du erwartet? Ich bin hier im Forum doch nur ein "einfacher Arbeiter im Garten des Herrn".




> Ich bin wirklich überrascht, dass vier einfache Statistikdiagramme eine intellektuelle Sightseeing-Tour sein sollen..


Warum nicht? Das sieht man doch immer wieder, wenn der Bezug zur harten Realität verloren geht.




> Falls aber Dein Problem das fehlende Wissen um die Ploidie ist, so ist dies Schade, und es tut mir Leid für Dich, .


Vielen Dank für Dein Mitleid. Ist das aber wirklich echt? Wirkliche Anteilnahme klingt, glaube ich, anders.





> insbesondere wenn es um Leben und Tod geht, wie Du schreibst. .


Das ist die unumstößliche Realität, die diejenigen, _die sich nicht bequem zurücklegen können,_ leider täglich direkt vor Augen haben. Oft wird sie verdrängt und meistens wird derjenige, der sie ins Bewußtsein ruft, gesteinigt.




> Aber die Grundlagen kann man sich recht einfach über die GEK-Schrift, die im Forum schon oft angeführt wurde, aneignen..


Danke.




> Und nun noch zu Deiner freundlichen Anmerkung, _dass man sehr sorgfältig abwägen sollte, was man als Weisheit hier ins Netz stellt._.


Zweifelst Du an dieser Aussage? Wenn ja, hast Du ein Problem.




> Ich habe mich gefragt, warum Du dies geschrieben hast, was Du damit bezweckst?.


Ich wollte Dir schlicht und einfach meine Meinung sagen, daß man Aussagen oder Statements, die nach eigener Erkenntnis falsch sind, nicht im Netz stehen lässt. Selbstverständlich ehrt Dich die Tatsache, daß Du selbst auf diese Fehlinformation hingewiesen hast.




> Dir dürfte ja kaum entgangen sein, wie viel Banales alleine in unserem Forum täglich geschrieben wird..


Ich habe von Weisheit gesprochen nicht von Banalem. War Dein Beitrag denn banal? Wenn ja, habe ich mich getäuscht und ich hätte nicht darauf antworten sollen. Mea culpa!





> Ich habe zwei Möglichkeiten gefunden, und zwar warst Du, salopp gesagt, einfach nicht gut drauf oder Du warst wirklich mit dem Dargestellten überfordert..


Warum nur zwei Möglichkeiten? Hältst Du mich für so einfach gestrickt? Bei meiner von Dir angedichteten humanistischen Bildung? Vielleicht denkst Du weiter darüber nach.

Laß mich das Ergebnis wissen, wenn Du mit meinem Psychogramm weitergekommen bist.

Nichts für ungut, Joachim

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Hartmut,

meine kleinen Anmerkungen in Deine Richtung sind kleine Sticheleien unter Freunden. Setze diese bitte nicht gleich mit meiner Auffassung über GS und Ploidie. Lese bitte meine jeweiligen Schlussstatements, und Du siehst, dass ich immer GS und Ploidie zusammen als *das* Diagnoseverfahren anführe und zu Deiner Beruhigung (kleine Spitze) immer GS zuerst.
Die Ploidie führt noch weniger als ein Schattendasein, und deshalb trommle ich, wenn dazu die Möglichkeit besteht.
Beruhigt hat mich, weil ich es auch nicht anders erwarte habe- und dies ist keine Spitze-, dass Dir mein Fehler bei der Interpretation zur zweiten Statistik aufgefallen ist.
Die rein fachliche Seite werde ich in meiner Antwort an Carola-Elke konzentrieren. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich noch heute dazu komme, da  nachmittags Freunde kommen. 

Gruß Knut

----------


## Schorschel

> Laß mich das Ergebnis wissen, wenn Du mit meinem Psychogramm weitergekommen bist.


Hallo Hans-Joachim,

Dein "Psychogramm" ist nicht Gegenstand dieses Forums; es dürfte auch niemand hier Interesse daran haben.

Knut versucht, mit viel Zeit- und Hirnaufwand, zwei diagnostisch wertvolle Methoden (FNAB und DNA-Zytometrie) darzustellen, sie mit verbreiteteren Methoden (z.B. Gleason-Score) in Zusammenhang zu stellen und Theorien zu entwickeln, wie man das Ganze zum Segen von uns PK'lern vielleicht verknüpfen kann. Dafür gebührt ihm Dank!

Da halte ich Deinen Hinweis auf eine mögliche "intellektuelle Sightseeing-Tour" schon für etwas deplaziert, zumal Du keinerlei Begründung für eine solche Einschätzung lieferst. Meine Anregung: Setz' Dich doch erst einmal fundiert mit der Thematik auseinander, bevor Du Dich so exponierst.

Es hilft ja niemandem weiter, wenn Du immer nur Zweifel säst und "open end"-Fragen - z.T. rein rhetorische - stellst, wie in einem anderen Thread (siehe unten): 

Zitat Hans-Joachim:



> Ist das wirklich wahr? 
> 
> Kann ein PK-Neuling das wirklich glauben und sich darauf verlassen?
> 
> Was ist, wenn er glaubt, und es ist nicht so?
> 
> Sollten wir mit der Verbreitung von Glaubenssätzen nicht etwas vorsichtiger sein?


Schorschel

----------


## Carola-Elke

> ...
> 
> *Also braucht man in der Mehrzahl der Fälle eine DNA-Analyse,* in weniger Fällen einen Gleason Score. 
> ----
> Der Idealfall ist beides plus Bildgebung plus weitere Marker.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Wolfgang


Hallo lieber Wolfgang (und lieber Schorschel, weil ich auf Dein Ergebnis kurz zu sprechen kommen möchte),

im Wesentlichen stimme ich mit Deinen Ausführungen, Wolfgang, überein, wobei ich die Anwendung der Bonkhoff'schen Marker nicht als rein wissenschaftlich, sondern als hilfreiches Instrument zum Staging einer jeden schwer zu treffenden Therapie ansehe.

Den markierten Satz als Zitat von Dir verstehe ich leider in diesem Zusammenhang gar nicht, besonders wegen des "Also..." nicht.

Sollte sich die DNA-ZM als Instrument vor einer jeden Therapieentscheidung durchsetzen, wie Du prophezeist, kann man sämtliche PK-Historien wohl vergessen und müsste sie neu schreiben.

Auf bildgebende Verfahren kann man sich allerdings nur sehr beschränkt verlassen, wie das Beispiel von Mitstreiter Schorschel zeigt. 
Irgendetwas wurde gefunden, die DNA-ZM sagt aus, es sind keine Tumorzellen mehr vorhanden und "Es" sieht aus wie ein Abszess. 
Warum hat man die FN-Biopsie nicht unter Doppler-Sonographischer Kontrolle entnommen? Dieselbe Forderung würde ich bei einer "normalen" Stanzbiopsie auch stellen.
Wenn das eMRT von Schorschel nicht zum ersten mal angefertigt wurde, könnte man die vorhandenen Aufnahmen miteinander vergleichen. Wie sieht es damit aus?

Ich denke insgesamt, als Verlaufskontrollinstrument ist die DNA-ZM in vielen Stadien und bei vorhandener Prostata sinnvoll einzusetzen. 
Doch bei der Fragestellung der Tumorausdehnung kommt man an der Stanzbiopsie mit dem Gleason-Grading nicht vorbei. Insofern ist die Ausführung Bonkhoffs zur T-Klassifizierung sogar sehr praxisorientiert und wichtig. 

GeorgS hat ja unabhängig von der Option der DNA-ZM seinen Weg gewählt, wie ich das verstanden habe.

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Carola-Elke

> ... und Du siehst, dass ich immer GS und Ploidie zusammen als *das* Diagnoseverfahren anführe und zu Deiner Beruhigung (kleine Spitze) immer GS zuerst.
> Die Ploidie führt noch weniger als ein Schattendasein, und deshalb trommle ich, wenn dazu die Möglichkeit besteht.
> ....
> Gruß Knut


Lieber Knut,

über obiges klares Statement bin ich schon mal sehr erfreut und es beruhigt mich.

Viel Spass mit Euren Gästen und schöne Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Carola-Elke

> [FONT=Verdana]
> 
> .....
> Die gute Nachricht dabei: Mein Immunsystem hat den Abszess gut im Griff, denn er hat sich weder ausgebreitet, noch ist er in den einschlägigen Blutwerten auch nur im Ansatz nachweisbar, noch macht er irgendwelche klinischen Probleme. Ich bilde mir ein, dass das  neben anderen Dingen - für die Wirksamkeit meiner AHIT spricht.
> 
> ...
> 
> Aus dem sonnigen Wiesbaden grüßt
> 
> Schorschel



Hallo lieber Schorschel,

das brauchst Du Dir nicht nur einzubilden, das wird wohl auch genau so sein. Jedenfalls dachte ich dasselbe, als ich davon las: Die AHIT hat Dein körpereigenes Immunsystem veranlasst, feindliche Angriffe von Außen wirkungsvoll abzuwehren. Das ist ein tolles Ergebnis!

Schöne Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Schorschel

> 1. ...Auf bildgebende Verfahren kann man sich allerdings nur sehr beschränkt verlassen, wie das Beispiel von Mitstreiter Schorschel zeigt. 
> Irgendetwas wurde gefunden, die DNA-ZM sagt aus, es sind keine Tumorzellen mehr vorhanden und "Es" sieht aus wie ein Abszess. 
> 
> 
> 2. ...Warum hat man die FN-Biopsie nicht unter Doppler-Sonographischer Kontrolle entnommen? Dieselbe Forderung würde ich bei einer "normalen" Stanzbiopsie auch stellen.
> 
> 3. ...Wenn das eMRT von Schorschel nicht zum ersten mal angefertigt wurde, könnte man die vorhandenen Aufnahmen miteinander vergleichen. Wie sieht es damit aus?


 
Liebe Carola-Elke!

so sympathische Schreiber wie Du werden umgehend "bedient"! :-))

Ad 1.: Mein Abszess-Befund, der jetzt von Prof. Böcking bestätigt wurde, hat nichts mit der Bildgebung zu tun. Der Abszess zeigte sich erst bei der Auswertung der FNAB-Biopsate.

Ad 2.: Hierzu hat Prof. Böcking an anderer Stelle schon etwas gesagt. Ich darf aus Beitrag 231 dieses Threads zitieren:




> Zur Frage, ob die FNAB unter Ultraschallkontrolle derjenigen ohne diese vorzuziehen sei, meint Prof. Böcking: Einem Anfänger würde ich die apparative Kontrolle nahe legen, ein Könner benötigt sie nicht. Die Prostata ist so groß wie eine Kastanie. Mit der Nadel auf dem Zeigefinger und der optischen Kontrolle ihrer wechselnden Einstichtiefe kann ein Erfahrener recht gut die Prostata systematisch "durchnadeln". Die endgültige Beantwortung dieser Frage möchte Prof. Böcking gern dem kompetenten urologischen Fachmann überlassen. Bei FNAB in geübter Hand hält er aber eine Ultraschall-Assistenz für entbehrlich.


 
Ad 3.: Die MRT-Bilder der Charité vom Februar 2008 waren sehr ähnlich denen von Prof. Barentsz vom Sommer 2005. Ich hatte die DVD von Barentsz bei mir, und die Charité-Leute haben die auf dem Bildschirm nebeneinandergestellt. Es gab weder für mich, noch für den Radiologie-Prof der Charité signifikante Änderungen - schon gar keine für mich negative Entwicklungen.

Soweit, liebe Carola-Elke, meine Antwort zu Deinem Beitrag.

Ergänzen möchte ich noch, dass alle MRT-Bilder bei mir einen recht großen dunklen Fleck linksseitig zeigen (das ist die Gegend, die Bliemeister auch intensiv ge-FNAB-t hat. Das (für mich schöne) Ergebnis kennst Du. Was Prof. Vogl 2004 aus dem dunklen Fleck gemacht hat, kennst Du ebenfalls (aus meiner PK-Historie), nämlich "einen aggressiv wachsenden T3-Tumor mit partieller Kapselinfiltration". Soweit zum Thema Bildgebung, zu der ich eine unverändert schlechte Meinung habe.

Sehr herzliche Grüße nach Nürnberg!!

Scorschel

----------


## Carola-Elke

Lieber Schorschl,

so schnell habe ich mit Deiner Antwort nicht gerechnet.

Sie beruhigt mich aber auch, weil Du in guten Händen bist und es Dir gut geht! Danke für die Details, die man zur Vervollständigung eines Gesamteindrucks benötigt.

Alles Gute weiterhin wünscht, und herzliche Grüsse nach Wiesbaden sendet aus dem stürmischen Nbg.,

Carola-Elke

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hans-Joachim,

Diese Art der Auseinandersetzung empfinde ich als inhaltslos. Ich habe auf Deinen unbegründeten und nur persönlichen Angriff bereits in meiner ersten Stellungnahme dargelegt, was ich davon und von Dir halte. Dabei möchte ich es belassen.

Knut.

----------


## HorstK

H.-J.v. Zündt, 

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=248

was soll ich darauf antworten??

Ich wollte Dich lediglich auf eine Zahl aufmerksam machen, sonst nix!

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=247


Was Du mit Deinen pers. Daten machst ist mir ziemlich egal, eigentlich wurscht.

Horst

----------


## knut.krueger

Liebe Karola-Elke und ein Hallo an alle Mitstreiter,

im ersten Augenblick, nachdem ich Deinen Beitrag gesehen hatte, bin ich fast vor Ehrfurcht versunken. Erst mit dem zweiten Blick bemerkte ich dann, dass Du wissenschaftliche Veröffentlichungen von Prof. Bonkhoff als Bezugs- und Diskussionsgrundlage in Deinen Beitrag mit aufgenommen hattest. Dies macht es etwas leichter für mich zu zugeben, dass ich mich mit all diesen möglichen Markern, Grading, Staging usw. nicht detailliert befasst habe und dies auch nicht vorhabe, außer die Entwicklung meines PCas zwingt mich dazu.
Ich stimme mit Dir überein, dass dies schon ein großes Potential für die PK-Diagnostik ist. Solange Herr Prof. Bonkhoff aber auch über die Unzulänglichkeiten seines Berufsstandes schreibt und dass die Ausbildung verbessert werden muss bzw. die Bereitschaft dazu, um zu reproduzierbaren Befunden beim Gleason Score der heutigen Beurteilungsgrundlage zu kommen, stehen diese Zusatzmöglichkeiten einer besseren Diagnostik vom fachlichen- nur wenige Pathalogen können diese Bestimmungen ordentlich durchführen- wie auch finanziellen nur wenigen Betroffenen offen.
Ich möchte mit einer kleinen Geschichte die Istsituation beschreiben. Vor 1 ½ Jahren war ich Suchender, aufgeschreckter Suchender nach der richtigen Therapie bei laufender DHB aufgrund meines DNA-Ergebnisses mit tetraploider Verteilung. Mein GS war bei Helpap bestimmt worden, so dass ich an ein Zweitgutachten nicht interessiert war. Ich hatte aber bei Strum gelesen, dass bei einer Entscheidung für Hormontherapie, es von Vorteil ist, seine DNA zu kennen. Mein Urologe schickte mein Biopsiematerial zu Prof. Bonkhoff und zurück kam natürlich keine DNA sondern ein Zweitgutachten mit dem üblichen Upgrading von GS 3 + 4 zu GS 4 + 3. Mein Karzinom wurde dann noch textmäßig etwas ausführlicher als bei Helpap beschrieben. Das war es dann aber auch. Kein Hinweis zu anderen Markern oder Zellen.
Ein Monat später bekam ich dann meine DNA von Prof. Böcking. Ich habe dann beiden Professoren ein langes Fax über meine Situation, über meine Sorgen und Ängste geschickt, und beide Professoren haben mich in Spanien angerufen. Ihre Aussagen und Ratschläge waren quasi identisch. Bei Prof. Bonkhoff ließ ich dann zur Absicherung und zu meiner eigenen Beruhigung noch bestimmen

Chromogranin A: negativ
Bcl2: negativ
P53: negativ
HER2/neu: negativ

Kostenpunkt um die 800,- Euro. Die DNA lag bei ca. 300,- Euro und damit etwa beim halben Preis des GS-Zweitgutachten.
Ich bitte meine Ausführungen nicht falsch zu verstehen. Die Preise von Prof. Bonkhoff sind in Ordnung. Er hat ein Privatinstitut und muss kostendeckend arbeiten. Die DNA-Bestimmung erfolgt fast automatisiert und ist somit natürlich kostengünstiger. Im Übrigen bin ich beiden Professoren gleichermaßen dankbar, da sie mich, wie ich meine, in die richtige Therapierichtung beeinflusst haben.
Ich wollte mit meinen eigenen Erfahrungen nur bestätigen, dass, wie von Reinardo schon öfters und von Wolfgang erst jetzt wieder vorgetragen, die Möglichkeiten des Prof. Bonkhoff nur von einem kleinen Kreis genutzt werden können, aber die DNA-Bestimmung anstatt eines GS-Zweitgutachten, wie immer wieder von HansiB und Reinardo gefordert, jedem Kassenpatienten offen steht.
Nach den nun im Thread gemachten Erfahrungen bin ich mittlerweile überzeugt, dass ein Problem der DNA Akzeptanz die gelieferten Histogramme sind. Diese sind für viele Betroffenen und ihre Angehörigen nicht verständlich, und dann kommen noch die Zungenbrecher peridiploid, peritetraploid, aneuploid und x-ploid hinzu. Da ist es beim Gleason Score mit der einen Summenzahl viel einfacher, sich diese zu merken und mit anderen Betroffenen zu vergleichen.
Ich möchte nun die Möglichkeiten der Ploidie, aus der neuen Studie abgeleitet, aufzeigen und mich dabei auf die beiden Statistiken für die GS 7 Gruppierung beschränken.
Zwecks einfacher Handhabung ist nachstehend das Diagramm krankheitsfreie Zeit für GS 3 + 4 und GS 4 + 3 aufgeführt. Das nicht erwartete bessere Abschneiden von GS 4 + 3 kann in statistischer Schwankungsbreite oder, was ich eher annehme, im zufällig besseren Verhältnis von diploiden und tetraploiden Verteilungen in der GS 4 + 3 Gruppe begründet sein. Die klare Aussage- von mir beide Gruppen gemittelt- dieser Statistik ist, dass bei Prostatektomie mit GS 7 die kurative Heilungschance 61 % ist. Mehr an Informationen ist nicht vorhanden und auch nicht rückschließbar, warum/weshalb 39 % ein Rezidiv bekommen haben.




In der nachfolgenden Statistik ist die GS 7 Gruppe auf die krankheitsfreie Zeit in Abhängigkeit der Ploidie untersucht worden und auf einmal wird klar, was die weiteren Einflussgrößen sind. Mit diploider Verteilung habe ich bei GS 7 82 % Chancen auf den kurativen Erfolg und bei tetraploider Verteilung noch 52 % und bei aneuploider Verteilung macht eine Operation keinen Sinn mehr. Und diese Aussage, diese Erkenntnis aus der Studie begeistert mich, da zum ersten Mal neben dem Gleason Score ein weiterer Parameter auftaucht, der Erfolg und Versagen der Therapie erklärt und für die Betroffenen schon im Vorfeld ihrer Therapieentscheidung die Information über die Erfolgschancen liefert. Die weitere Erkenntnis ist, dass bei diploider Verteilung auch bei höherem GS die Prognose immer relativ günstig ist.





Aus diese Studie können wir weiter schließen, warum es keine seriösen Statistiken gibt, die für irgendeine Therapieform einen Überlebensvorteil ausweisen. Was wir hier nämlich für die Ektomie sehen, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, gilt in ähnlicher Form auch für die anderen Therapien. Ab GS 7 gibt es mit aneuploider Verteilung keinen kurativen Erfolg mehr. Bis einschließlich GS 7 ist bei diploider Verteilung eine Therapie wohl überflüssig. Bei tetraploider Verteilung hält sich wahrscheinlich kurative Therapie zu Nichtstun die Waage. So wie ich mich mit den Ergebnissen dieser Studie auseinander gesetzt habe, so ist auch meine Achtung für HansiBs Weg, intuitiv auf die Wirkung des Immunsystems zu setzen, gestiegen. Dies scheint mir nach den Erkenntnissen aus dieser Studie der einzige Weg bei GS 8 und x-ploider Verteilung zu sein, seinen PK vielleicht dauerhaft in Schach zu halten.
Es wird sicherlich die Frage kommen, warum erst jetzt eine Studie mit solchen umwälzenden Erkenntnissen erscheint? Es gibt auch in USA diesen Wissensstand sei längerem, wie LudwigS schon vor einem Jahr mit diesem Link aufgezeigt hat.

http://www.prostate-cancer.org/educa.../ploidana.html 

Jürgen hat in diesem Thread gefragt, warum bei solchen Ergebnissen die Ploidie nicht bei den großen Studien zu AS wie Harow und Prias berücksichtigt wird? Wahrscheinlich sind Reinardos immer wieder vorgetragenen Argumente, dass dann die aufwendige Gerätemedizin, die perfektionierte Operations- und Strahlentechnik nicht mehr ausgelastet werden, doch nicht so abwegig, und die Lobbyisten haben bisher den Durchbruch dieser preiswerten Diagnostik mit ihrer großen Aussagekraft verhindert.

Mit diesem kritisch nachdenklichen Ausblick möchte ich meinen Beitrag beschließen. Ich hoffe, dass ich Interesse für die Ploidie wecken und auch aufzeigen konnte, welch großes Potential diese bietet und dass sie für eine seriöse Therapieentscheidung unerlässlich ist.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Knut,
wäre das nicht eine gute Gelegenheit für den AK die Möglichkeiten der DNA Zytometrie bei der gerade anlaufenden Harow Studie ins Gespräch zu bringen? Zumal ja auch der BPS bei der Studie mit vertreten ist.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Jürgen,

auch der BPS ist ein Teil des Lobbyismus. Erst mit Günter scheint es eine Wendung zu geben. Mit Prof. Böcking haben wir schon diskutiert, was zu tun ist, damit die Ploidie in den großen Studien berücksichtigt wird.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat Knut:
Erst mit Günter scheint es eine Wendung zu geben. 


Hallo Knut,

das „Erst“ würde ich streichen und Günther wünsche ich Stehvermögen.

Unsere Eitelkeit, diese Lieblingssünde des Teufels, ist im Beisammensein mit erlauchten akademischen Honoratioren  korrumpierbarer als materielle Vergünstigungen.
„Gib einem Mann eine Schaffnermütze und Du erkennst ihn nicht wieder.“ pflegte meine weitsichtige Mutter  solche Situationen zu kommentieren. 


Viel Leid bliebe uns Männern erspart, wenn künftig wenigstens die PSA-VZ und die OP-Technik (in der Regel kontinenz- und potenzerhaltend!!) des begnadeten Dr. Pretorius 

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=2713

in den Behandlungsrichtlinien erwähnt würden. 

Herzliche Grüsse

GeorgS

----------


## Josef

*Bitte wurde die frühere Liste irgendwo ergänzt (niemand in München?), und wer aller macht die DNA-Zytometrie in D., Ö., CH.?*


Indem wir alle unsere FNAB Dottores hier mit voller Adresse veröffentlichen, und versuchen, im Interesse unserer Kollegen dieses Adressenmaterial konsequent a jour zu halten:

*FNAB-Feinnadelbiopsien:*

Dr. med. M. Roth und Dr. med. L.Wins
Moriannstrasse 10
D-42103  Wuppertal


Prof. Dr. med. J. Breul
Krankenhaus Freiburg
D-79100  Freiburg

Dr. med. W.-H. Weidenfeld
Marienhospital Düsseldorf
D-40479  Düsseldorf

Dr. med. H. Bliemeister
Praktischer Arzt und Uriloge
Hamburger Strasse 14
D-22952  Lütjensee

Prof. Dr. med. B. Aeikens
Aeskulap Klinik
CH-6440 Brunnen

Dr. med E. Hahn
Allgemeinen Krankenhaus Hagen
D-58095 Hagen

(alle Adressen aus GEK-Gesundheitsservice)

* sowie:*

Dr. Al-Abadi Berlin
 Prof. Strohmaier Klinikum Coburg





*Universitätsprofessor             Dr. med. A. Böcking*
Institut für             Cytopathologie
Moorenstraße 5,             40225 Düsseldorf
Postfach 1010 07,             40001 Düsseldorf
Telefon             0211 / 81 - 18346 
Telefax 0211 / 81 -             18402
Telex 8 587 348 uni             d
 E-mail: Boecking@uni-duesseldorf.de

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Josef,

Deine Liste kannst Du noch erweitern mit

Dr. Al-Abadi Berlin
Prof. Strohmayer Klinikum Coburg

Dieter

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Liebe Karola-Elke und ein Hallo an alle Mitstreiter,
> 
> ....
> Mit diesem kritisch nachdenklichen Ausblick möchte ich meinen Beitrag beschließen. Ich hoffe, dass ich Interesse für die Ploidie wecken und auch aufzeigen konnte, welch großes Potential diese bietet und dass sie für eine seriöse Therapieentscheidung unerlässlich ist.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Lieber Knut,

Ehrfurcht wollte ich nicht erregen und mich auch mit keinen fremden Federn schmücken  deshalb habe ich in dem besagten Beitrag die Zusammenfassung der Punkte, soweit sie von Herrn Prof. Bonkhoff stammen, in die blau unterlegte Zitatform verpackt.

Fachlich werde ich Dir zu dem hier diskutierten Thema so schnell keine Konkurrenz machen und auch heute nicht zu weit ausholen, denn es wurde beinahe alles schon gesagt. 
Der andere Faden zum Onkochip http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...3452#post23452 bietet ebenso viele interessante Informationen zu diesem Thema. 

Durch die propagierte Früherkennung werden es die Patienten und deren Ärzte aktuell und zukünftig grundsätzlich mit Frühstadien wie den eher harmlosen, auf die Kapsel beschränkten Tumoren zu tun haben, deren Lage, Größe und Ausdehnung klinisch von besonderer Bedeutung sind. Hier stellt sich die Frage sehr früh, was ein Patient mit z.B. Mitte 50 am besten tun soll.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=191

Ich bin beeindruckt von Deiner Darstellung und darf doch bemerken, dass Du mich nicht überzeugen musst, es fällt mir einfach schwerer die DNA-Ploidie und ihre Beeinflussbarkeit hinzunehmen, als die Marker Chromogranin A, Bcl2, P53 oder HER2/neu und den entsprechenden Gleason miteinander in Verbindung zu bringen. 
Mag sein, dass es einfach gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, wenn man jahrelang von PSA, PSA-Velocity in Abhängigkeit von Tumorvolumen, Gleason und TNM-Klassifikation gelesen hat, nun die Aufmerksamkeit zur Beurteilung der Malignität und Aggressivität einer Krebserkrankung auf die DNA-Analyse zu fokussieren. Insbesondere, wenn man von Deinen und Hutschis Ergebnissen nach einer DHB in Kombination mit einer im Anschluss gewählten Radiotherapie lesen konnte, die den Schluss zulassen, dass gar keine malignen Zellen mehr zu finden sind. Nach einer erfolgreichen Ektomie ist meinem Verständnis nach mit einem solchen lokalen Ergebnis wohl auch zu rechnen, bevor es noch nach Jahren zu einem biochemischen oder klinisch auffälligen PSA-Rezidiv kommen kann. Wovon machst Du eine langfristige Prognose abhängig?

Nicht ganz erschließt sich mir nach wie vor der Zusammenhang zu den oben aufgeführten zell-biologisch aktiven Markern von Prof. Bonkhoff, dessen Engagement ich sehr beachtlich finde, denn sein wissenschaftlich erbrachter Arbeitseinsatz ist zweifelsohne außergewöhnlich für einen niedergelassenen Pathologen. Ich schätze die herausragende Glaubwürdigkeit, mit der er seiner Tätigkeit nachkommt, neben seiner Bereitschaft, auf persönliche Fragestellungen individuell einzugehen. Alles hat heutzutage seinen Preis.

Die von Dir vorgestellten Studienergebnisse sind aufschlussreich und bieten natürlich Grund zur Hoffnung, dass sich bei der Wahl einer Ersttherapie unter Berücksichtigung der Ploidie Prognosen bewahrheiten. Könnte man die in den Grafiken veröffentlichten Ergebnisse von RP-Ekomierten analog auf radiotherapeutisch behandelte Patienten mit denselben Ausgangswerten übertragen?

Meinem Verständnis nach ist das Tumorgeschehen nie ein in sich stagnierendes, so dass ein Monitoring durch die risikoarme und schonende FNAB mit anschließender DNA-ZM in vielen Fällen Sinn macht. Die Erwägung einer Zweitbiopsie finde ich immer schon zu belastend für einen Patienten.
Grenzwertig in meiner Beurteilung fällt die Überwachung eines Therapieerfolges besonders dann aus, wenn ein hormonrefraktäres Stadium beim Patienten erreicht wird oder eine Bestrahlung gewählt wurde. Mir ist in dem letztgenannten Fall nicht klar, warum gar keine Tumorzellen mehr gefunden wurden. Ich frage mich, wie das Ergebnis für ungünstigere Fälle mit einer beispielsweise tetraploiden Verteilung ausgesehen hätte. Eher hätte ich erwartet, dass sich die Ploidie der Quantität oder Qualität nach zum Guten hin verändert, insbesondere aber nie gedacht, dass sich bei einem grundsätzlich inhomogenen Gewebe wie einem Tumor in der Praxis gar keine veränderten Zellen mehr nachweisen lassen.

Zum Schluss noch eine Frage zu dem Link, der von Ludwig stammt:
http://www.prostate-cancer.org/educa.../ploidana.html



PSA > 10, Gleason 6 und tetraploide Verteilung mit 42%. Welche Behandlung sollte in diesem Fall gewählt werden? Und warum ist dieses Feld bei Gleason 7 und 8-10 ganz leer? Darauf kann ich mir keinen Reim machen.

Ich bin sicher, dass das Engagement des Arbeitskreises Früchte tragen wird und wünsche Euch weiterhin soviel Energie, hilfreiche Kontakte und gute Ergebnisse.

Schöne Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Josef

> Hallo Josef,
> Deine Liste kannst Du noch erweitern mit
> 
> Dr. Al-Abadi Berlin
> Prof. Strohmayer Klinikum Coburg
> 
> Dieter



Guten Morgen Dieter und Mitleser,
danke für die Adresse in Coburg. Vielleicht weiß wer eine in München.
Und vor allem, wer macht die DNA-Zytometrie von der FNAB oder Stanzung?
LG.
Josef

----------


## Anonymous1

> Guten Morgen Dieter und Mitleser,
> danke für die Adresse in Coburg. Vielleicht weiß wer eine in München.
> Und vor allem, wer macht die DNA-Zytometrie von der FNAB oder Stanzung?
> LG.
> Josef


Hallo Josef,

die Frage nach den Instituten, welche eine DNA-Analyse durchführen können, wurde schon häufiger gestellt und auch beantwortet.

Grundsätzlich gesehen könnten bestimmt viele Pathologen eine DNA-Analyse machen, weil die dafür benötigten Apparaturen (Mikroskop, Färbetechnik) meistens vorhanden sind. Leider existieren mehrere unterschiedliche Auswertungs-Methoden mit unterschiedlichen Ploidegruppen, was die ohnehin schon schwer verständliche Materie zusätzlich verkompliziert und Vergleiche zwischen Ergebnissen erschwert.

Wichtiger als die rein technische Anfertigung ist aber 

     *der sinnvolle Einsatz der DNA-Zytometrie
     *die sinnvolle Interpretation der DNA-Zytometrie. 

Weil die meisten Pathologen und Urologen die gemeinsame Ansicht vertreten, dass die DNAZ (DNA-Zytometrie) keine therapeutische Relevanz hat, ist die BRD in dieser Beziehung eine riesige Diaspora. Es ist ziemlich sinnlos, wenn ein PCa-Patient bei seinem Urologen eine DNAZ durchsetzt, wenn danach der Befund von Patient und Urologe nicht verstanden wird und zu keiner therapeutischen Konsequenz führt.

Meine Meinung ist, dass man momentan lediglich das Institut von Prof. Böcking Düsseldorf für die DNAZ empfehlen kann, weil von dort nicht nur umfangreiche Informationen über die Zusammenhänge bei den Ploidegruppen herausgegeben wurden, sondern weil im DNA-Analyse-Bericht auch Hinweise auf therapeutische Relevanzen gegeben werden.

Gruß nach Wien
Dieter

----------


## Josef

Servus Dieter,
also auf zur grenzüberschreitenden Nachhilfe für Österreich.
Bitte kannst du mir oder ein Mitleser von Prof. Böcking Düsseldorf, noch die Adresse mit Tel. und Email geben, dann werde ich den Kontakt gleich mal beginnen.
LG.
Josef

----------


## Anonymous1

> Servus Dieter,
> also auf zur grenzüberschreitenden Nachhilfe für Österreich.
> Bitte kannst du mir oder ein Mitleser von Prof. Böcking Düsseldorf, noch die Adresse mit Tel. und Email geben, dann werde ich den Kontakt gleich mal beginnen.
> LG.
> Josef


Schau mal da:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...7&postcount=12

Dieter

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Dieter, 

ich wünsche einen schönen Sonntag. Prof. Strohmaier bitte mit "i" schreiben.

http://www.klinikum-coburg.de/cms/index.php?id=21 

Wolfgang

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter, 
> 
> ich wünsche einen schönen Sonntag. Prof. Strohmaier bitte mit "i" schreiben.
> 
> http://www.klinikum-coburg.de/cms/index.php?id=21 
> 
> Wolfgang


Hallo Wolfgang,

danke für die Korrektur. Ich hatte das "richtig falsch" abgeschrieben, was glaubst Du bei wem?

Dieter

----------


## henrik40

Hallo, hier ist ein neues Mitglied in diesem Forum, das guten Rat sucht. 

Ich habe alle Beiträge zum Thema FNAB und DNA-Zytometrie gelesen und denke, hier bin ich richtig. Hier mein Profil in Kurzfassung (für nicht registrierte Leser), mein öffentliches Profil habe ich heute eingestellt: Jahrgang 1940, 
1996: PSA 4,0, fPSA > 40%; 
2006: PSA 9,9; 
24. 01.2008: PSA 13,6, fPSA 27 %, Biopsie (24-fach), eine Stanze positiv, aber nur spärlich erfasste Anteile eines azinären Adenokarzinoms. (Gleason 3+3=6) Prostatavolumen 91 ml. Es wurden in den vergangenen zwei Jahren auch schon 115 ml festgestellt. Zweitmeinung eines Pathologen deckt sich mit Erstbeurteilung. Aus dem PSA-Wert von 1996 (4,0) und dem zuletzt gemessenen Wert (13,6) ergibt sich eine PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von rund 6,5 Jahren. 
Mein Urologe empfiehlt mir jetzt das, was nahezu alle Urologen empfehlen, nämlich die RPE, möglichst nerv- und gefäßerhaltend, als Alternative erwähnte er auch das Wort "Bestrahlung", ohne auf die einzelnen Varianten einzugehen. Etwas anderes käme für mich nicht in Frage: Wörtlich: "Da sind Sie zu jung und körperlich zu fit!" Das ist ja sehr schön zu hören, führt mich aber bei meinem Problem nicht weiter. 

Ich habe mich nun tagelang durch dieses Forum gekämpft und sehe das, wie viele andere auch, aber nicht so. Ich möchte wie folgt vorgehen: 

1. Stanzmaterial zur DNA-Zytometrie an Herrn Prof. Böcking oder ein anderes Institut. Ich hoffe, dass genügend Zellen aus dem Stanzmaterial gewonnen werden können, um die Untersuchungen vornehmen zu können.

2. Falls nicht genügend Zellen vorhanden sein sollten, möchte ich eine FNAB machen lassen. Dazu werde ich sicherlich noch warten müssen, bis meine Prostata abgeheilt ist. 

3. Parallel dazu müsste ich doch versuchen, über bildgebende Verfahren herauszufinden, wo die riskanten Areale in meiner Prostata bzw. meinem Körper sind. Man hat mir in der Uniklinik Heidelberg, in der die Biopsie durchgeführt wurde, zwar ein Knochenszintigramm angeboten, aber mich im nächsten Atemzug schon wieder beruhigt, dass dabei höchstwahrscheinlich nichts herauskommen wird. Welche bildgebenden Verfahren gibt es und wo werden diese durchgeführt? Kann man damit auch kleine Tumore entdecken? Von einem solchen kann ich doch wohl ausgehen? 

4. Als Therapie stelle ich mir die DHB nach Leibowitz vor. Alles was ich hierzu gelesen habe, überzeugt mich, insbesondere weil ich damit nicht in eine Sackgasse renne. Alles ist dann noch möglich, Bestrahlung scheidet m.E. deshalb aus. 

Besondere Eile scheint nicht geboten, zumindest sagen mir das die Ärzte. Rein von der Vorstellung her, sage ich mir ja auch, wenn man in einen Körper, der etwa so groß wie ein kleiner Apfel ist, 24 mal nach einem bestimmten System hineinsticht und nur einmal fündig wird, dann kann der Herd nicht besonders groß und bedrohlich sein. Ich denke, dass die bevorstehenden Entscheidungen sicherlich die wichtigsten für den Rest meines Lebens sein werden. Ich möchte diese für mich selbst mit dem Kopf treffen und mich nicht auf Gedeih und Verderb einem strikten Vorgehen nach den Leitlinien der Deutschen Urologen ausliefern. Ich bin für jeden Rat und Hinweis dankbar. 

Henrik

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Henrik,

mit Deinem Interesse für die DNA-Zytometrie bist Du hier im richtigen Thread, und wir haben noch eine Gemeinsamkeit, nämlich auch ich bin Jahrgang 1940.
Zur Kommentierung Deiner Fragen übernehme ich einfach Deine Nummerierung

1. Prof. Böcking ist für eine DNA Bestimmung die beste Adresse.

2.  Eine FNAB erst nach einer bildgebenden Untersuchung durchführen und siehe hierzu den nächsten Punkt.

3. Um Größe und Lage des Karzinoms zu ermitteln, ist ein PET-Cholin-CT mit MRT bei dem fachlich versierten und menschlichen Prof. Reske im Universitätsklinikum/Ulm zu empfehlen. Erst nach Kenntnis von Lage und Größe des Karzinoms eine mittels US PET-Cholin geführte Stanzbiopsie oder FNAB machen lassen. Sollte das Karzinom doch schon größer als vermutet sein und sich schon auf beiden Lappen befinden, dann würde ich persönlich eine Stanzbiopsie machen lassen, um den genauen GS zu kennen. Diese würde ich wieder im Universitätsklinikum Ulm durchführen lassen, da diese die Erfahrung haben, auch mit den PET-Cholin Bildern richtig zu arbeiten. Nur musst Du dann aufpassen, nicht gleich auf dem Operationstisch bei Prof. Hautmann zwecks Prostatektomie zu landen.
Bei der ungewöhnlichen Größe Deiner Prostata sind 24 Stanzen nicht übermäßig viel, so dass eine positive Stanze nicht automatisch ein kleines Karzinom bedeutet.

4. Ich habe zwar DHB gemacht, bin aber inzwischen hierzu skeptisch eingestellt. Warum, das findest Du hier.

Jetzt hast Du erst einmal ein paar Monate Zeit, Dich weiter zu informieren, da auch ein PET-Cholin-CT erst nach einigen Monaten nach der Stanzbiopsie gemacht werden kann. Genaueres erfährst Du bei der Kontaktaufnahme in Ulm.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Knut,

 ich habe etwas Zeit verstreichen lassen, Reaktionen abgewartet und selbst überlegt, wie ich verfahre, denn Deine Hymnen auf die Ploidie bringen mich in ein Dilemma: Ich bin für die Ploidiebestimmung als ergänzende Diagnosemethode zu Gleason und TNM-Klassifizierung. Mir ist deshalb daran gelegen, entsprechende affirmative Argumentationen zu stützen. Anderseits mag ich es nicht, unbelegte Thesen und Falschdarstellungen einfach stehen zu lassen. Wir sind gehalten, gerade dort uns strikt an wissenschaftliche Methodologie und Fakten zu halten, wenn wir glauben Neues im Kampf gegen den Krebs präsentieren und durchsetzen zu können.

 In Deinem Hauptbeitrag, in dem Du die Studie mit Schaubildern vorgestellt hast, steht trotz Korrektur noch immer der lapidare Satz: _Meine Schlussfolgerung ist, dass sich Betroffene mit diploider Verteilung egal mit welchem GS erst einmal recht beruhigt zurücklegen können._ Diese Aussage wird durch die Schaubilder nicht belegt, sondern widerlegt, denn die 27% Diploiden, bei denen die Krankheit nach der RP erneut auftrat, sind wohl in erster Linie die Hochrisikopatienten. Nach Ludwigs Tabelle vom Prostate Cancer Research Institute zu urteilen ist deren Anteil je nach Ausgangs-PSA 42% bzw. 61%. Deine Schlussfolgerung ist eine gefährliche Verharmlosung von GS 8-10 Tumoren. Insofern kann ich Hans-Joachim verstehen, wenn er kommentierte, _dass man sehr sorgfältig abwägen sollte, was man als Weisheit hier ins Netz stellt, wo es für einige um Leben oder Tod geht._ Danach ist man über unseren Aristokraten hergefallen. Ich finde es beschämend für das Forum und all die klugen Mitstreiter, dass Hans-Joachim und ich offensichtlich die einzigen sind, die hier ein Stopp-Schild hochhalten. 

 Und weiter: Nach Deiner vorgelegten GS 7-Statistik müssen sich 31% aller Patienten dieser Gruppe auf ein Rezidiv einstellen. Nach der PCRI-Tabelle sind es 30% bei PSA < 10 und 42% bei PSA > 10. Wem willst Du denn ernsthaft einreden können, _bis einschließlich GS 7 ist bei diploider Verteilung eine Therapie wohl überflüssig.?_ Weil nach Deiner Statistik in der GS 7-Gruppe alle 6 Patienten mit aneuploider Verteilung eine Progression erlitten, folgerst Du schnurstracks: _Ab GS 7 gibt es mit aneuploider Verteilung keinen kurativen Erfolg mehr._ Schau mal in die PCRI-Tabelle rein: Die lässt einen ganz anderen Schluss zu. Vielleicht muss man es in Erinnerung rufen: Die vorgelegte Statistik bezieht sich auf Patienten, die operiert wurden, wobei außer dem Gleason und der Ploidie von allen anderen Einflussgrößen abgesehen wurde: egal, welcher PSA, egal welches T-Stadium, egal wie der Bezug zur Kapsel aussieht, egal ob R1 oder R0. Es gibt genug Statistiken, die für alle diese Größen einen Einfluss auf die Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit nachweisen. Schon allein diese Studien-Einschränkungen lassen es nicht zu, von _umwälzenden Erkenntnissen_ zu jubeln wie Du es tust. 


 Die Bedeutung der Ploidie siehst Du total überhöht. Du glaubst den Stein des Weisen gefunden zu haben. Deine Begeisterung begründest Du damit, dass ___zum ersten Mal_ _neben dem Gleason Score ein weiterer Parameter auftaucht, der Erfolg und Versagen der Therapie erklärt und für die Betroffenen schon im Vorfeld ihrer Therapieentscheidung die Information über die Erfolgschancen liefert._ Was wird denn erklärt? Doch nur, dass diploide Tumoren eine bessere Prognose haben als tetraploide und vor allem aneuploide. Wieso denn zum ersten Mal? Es gibt eine ganze Reihe von molekularen Markern neben der Ploidie, deren Ausprägung ebenfalls auf eine gute oder schlechte Prognose schließen lässt und bei denen ebenfalls eine Korrelation mit dem Gleason nachweisbar ist: Onkogene, Tumorsuppressorgene, Mikrogefäßdichte, u.a.. Carola hat Dir einige aus Bonkhoffs Aufzählung genannt. Diese tragen auch zur Klärung bei, sind aber auch alle ebenso wenig erschöpfend wie die Ploidie, weil die Signifikanz immer nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad gegeben ist. Der PK ist heterogen und entwickelt sich unterschiedlich. Für Dich sind diploide Tumoren bis GS7 insignifikant. Bonkhoff hält diesen Schluss für nicht zulässig. Ihm geben nicht nur die Statistiken Recht, sondern diese Aussage entspricht auch den Kriterien wissenschaftlicher Methodologie. 


 In einem anderen thread bekennst Du freimütig: _Seit Kenntnis der Studie bin ich richtig euphorisch und wage eine Voraussage, nämlich, dass so manches Kapitel über den Prostatakrebs und seine Behandlungsform neu geschrieben werden muss._ Sorry, Knut, aber die von Dir dokumentierte Studie bringt eigentlich keine neuen Erkenntnisse, und da muss man nicht mehr hineininterpretieren als sie hergibt. Wir sollten als wissenschaftliche Laien nicht allzu forsch auftreten. Also: Kirche im Dorf lassen und Ball flach halten.

 Grüße aus Rudersberg 

 Hartmut:p

----------


## knut.krueger

Liebe Carola-Elke,

Da bin ich Dir aber sehr dankbar, dass Du in Deiner Antwort mehr die praktischen Konsequenzen betonst als eine theoretische Betrachtung zwischen GS und Ploidie vorzunehmen. Mein Einsatz für die Ploidie entspricht der einfachen Erkenntnis, dass neben dem GS erst mit Kenntnis der Ploidie eine optimalere Therapieentscheidung möglich ist zu wirtschaftlichen Bedingungen für jedermann. Die von Dir angeführten wissenschaftlichen Leistungen von Prof. Bonkhoff erkenne ich voll an und seine speziellen Marker und andere Untersuchungen haben ihren Einsatz und ihre Berechtigung bei den schwierigen Fällen, um dem versierten Arzt für seine Behandlung die Informationen zu liefern. Diese Detailinformation liefert natürlich die Ploidie nicht, aber sie zeigt z.B. bei einer aneuploiden Verteilung frühzeitig, dass die Therapieentscheidung abhängig vom GS nicht einfach ist und gegebenenfalls weitere diagnostische Untersuchungen bei Prof. Bonkhoff angesagt sind.
Heute erfolgt die Therapieentscheidung nur auf der Grundlage Gleason Score und PSA und ist damit oft ein Blindflug mit Bruchlandung (Rezidiv), wovon mit Kenntnis der Ploidie einige wahrscheinlich hätten vermieden werden können.
Da Du den Thread

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=191 

anführst, muss ich zu der Eingangsaussage von Wolfgang Stellung nehmen. Ich möchte nicht die Verdienste von Wolfgang schmälern, der sich mit seinen Ausführungen und Überlegungen zur Ploidie sowie seinen Quellenveröffentlichungen zu diesem Thema sehr für die DNA und ihre Möglichkeiten eingesetzt und verdient gemacht hat. Aber die Aussage- und diese hat eine Schlüsselbedeutung-

_wenn der Gleason korrekt bestimmt wurde, müsste er weitgehend mit der chromosomalen Situation (DNA-Analyse, Ploidie) der Krebszellen übereinstimmen._

trifft nicht zu. GS und Ploidie korrelieren nur, aber es gibt zwischen diesen beiden Parametern keine feste Beziehung/Abhängigkeit. Daraus ergibt sich dann, dass zu einer erfolgreichen Therapieentscheidung beide Parameter nämlich GS und Ploidie benötigt werden. Ist dann aber die Entscheidung WW, dann halte ich neben PSA-Monitoring die FNAB mit Ploidiemonitoring und gegebenenfalls abhängig von der Entwicklung der beiden vorherigen Parameter ein PET-Cholin-CT mit MRT in größeren Zeitabständen für ausreichend. Jährliche Stanzbiopsien für WW, wie von Prof. Bonkhoff vorgeschlagen, sind für mich indiskutabel. Ich hatte bis zu meiner positiven Diagnose drei Stanzbiopsien mit insgesamt 33 Stanzen und kann mir deshalb über die Unannehmlichkeiten und Risiken dieses Verfahren aus eigener Erfahrung ein Bild machen. Über meine Erfahrung mit der FNAB habe ich in diesem Thread berichtet und halte diese, wie auch die anderen vier Teilnehmer, in jährlichen Abständen für WWler ohne Trauma für möglich.
Deine gewisse Skepsis zu Hutschis und meinem Ergebnis verstehe ich. Ich lehne dies natürlich aus verständlichen Gründen nicht ab, aber ganz verstanden habe ich bisher die klare Aussage von Prof. Böcking und Dr. Bliemeister auch nicht. Ich wollte noch die offiziellen schriftlichen Gutachten von Prof. Böcking abwarten und dann gegebenenfalls mein Ergebnis hinterfragen. 
Zu Deiner Anmerkung, ob die Ergebnisse dieser Studie auf andere Therapien übertragen werden können wie z. B. Strahlentherapie, meine ich ja, aber es gibt keine Daten für andere Therapien, und somit bleibt dies weiteren Untersuchungen vorbehalten. Bei der Protonentherapie gibt es eine Statistik abhängig vom erreichten PSA Nadir für die Rezidivfreiheit, und bei einem Nadir < 0,5 ist die Prognose 90 %. Ich habe mich oft gefragt, was wohl die Bedingungen sind, diesen Nadir zu erreichen. Heute könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass in dieser Gruppe sehr stark diploide Karzinome vertreten sind. Aber das ist natürlich Spekulation.
Eine weitere Frage von Dir ist: Wovon machst Du eine langfristige Prognose abhängig? Hierzu habe ich keine Antwort. Bei dieser Studie übe ich mich nur in statistischen Betrachtungen wie diploid bedeutet eine bessere Prognose als tetraploid usw. Günter hat mir eine Email geschickt zu meiner Analyse der Statistik der GS 7 Gruppierung Rezidivfreiheit in Abhängigkeit des GS und gemeint, dass die Partin Tabellen weiteren Aufschluss liefern und die Gruppe GS 4 + 3 eine deutlich schlechtere Prognose haben. Ich bin mir natürlich bewusst, dass es weitere bewährte Instrumente gibt, aber in meiner Analyse in meiner Antwort zu Deinem ersten an mich gerichteten Beitrag habe ich mich ganz bewusst nur auf die Daten der Studie beschränkt und analysiert, was diese aussagen. Mir war es wichtig herauszuarbeiten, dass das, was der Gleason Score an Detailinformationen nicht liefert, die Ploidie ergänzt und umgekehrt. Die Bestimmung des Gleason Score ist heute der Standard, und die Ploidie kann von demselben Biopsiematerial und damit ohne weitere Belastung des Patienten zu günstigen Kosten gewonnen werden. Erst die Kenntnis beider Parameter macht die Therapieentscheidung sicherer. Diese Botschaft möchte ich vermitteln!
Den Link von Ludwig habe ich nur angeführt, um aufzuzeigen, dass es auch in der USA schon seit vielen Jahren Erkenntnisse gibt, dass die Ploidie ein Prognosefaktor neben dem GS ist. Die Datensammlung ist unvollständig. Deshalb hatte ich diesen Hinweis früher auch nicht gebraucht. Bei Deiner Anmerkung PSA > 10, Gleason 6 und tetraploide Verteilung 42 % möchte ich zuerst darauf hinweisen, dass die Tabellenangabe sich auf den eingetretenen Progress bezieht. Gerade diese horizontale Spalte mit einer Quersumme von 167 % weist darauf hin, dass die Datensammlung und Auswertung nicht sehr systematisch erfolgt ist. 
Zurück zu Deiner Frage und meine Antwort ist: Protonentherapie. Der Grund ist nicht, weil ich diese gemacht habe, sondern weil ich meine umfangreichen Recherchen, aus denen ich dann meine Entscheidung für die Protonentherapie abgeleitet habe, weiter als gültig ansehe, und es bisher für mich keine neuen Ergebnisse gibt, die diese infrage stellen.
Mit Kenntnis dieser Studie habe ich mich auch eine gewisse Zeit gefragt, ob meine Therapieentscheidung in die Rubrik Übertherapie fällt. Inzwischen ist dies passe, und ich sehe auch das Problem um WW differenzierter. In meiner ersten Begeisterung war für mich der Betroffene mit z.B. GS 6, PSA 5 und diploide Verteilung egal welchen Alters der Kandidat für WW und alles andere wäre der Übertherapie zu zuordnen. Aber die Medaille hat bekanntlich zwei Seiten, und man kann aus dieser Studie durchaus auch den von Wassermann und Spertel eingenommenen Standpunkt, für jüngere Betroffene immer den kurativen Ansatz zu wählen, begründen, denn in den meisten Fällen- es wird nicht nur Schorschels geben- findet eine Progression statt. Dies gilt übrigens auch für die DHB, wie die Entwicklung bei Reinardo gezeigt hat.
Es stimmt dann zwar immer noch die Aussage, dass einem alle Therapien offen stehen, aber zu welchem Preis. Die Progression hat stattgefunden z.B. mit diploid in tetraploid, GS 6 in GS 7 und auf einmal ist die Prognose nicht mehr schöne 90 % sonder vielleicht nur noch 50 %. Hatte ich meine Diagnose als 50 jähriger, dann stehe ich als 60 jähriger vielleicht vor einer schwierigen Entscheidung.
Es gibt keine Datenlage zu WW und deshalb ist und musst dies eine sehr persönliche Entscheidung bleiben.
Meine Ausführungen möchte ich mit meinem Anliegen nämlich der Ploidie schließen, und zwar mit der Schlussaussage aus der Studie



Gruß Knut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hartmut,

was soll ich auf Deinen Beitrag antworten? Du suchst bewusst zum zweiten Mal die Konfrontation. Beim ersten Mal habe ich versucht, dies freundschaftlich zu regeln. Nach dieser zweiten Konfrontation nehme ich an, dass die Ploidie oder ich oder beide zusammen ein Rotes Tuch für Dich sind. In meinen weiteren Beiträgen habe ich begründet, wo und wie gemäß meiner Auffassung die Ploidie in der Diagnostik einzuordnen ist. Die heutige Erstdiagnose besteht aus dem Gleason Score und zu dem liefert die Ploidie wertvolle Informationen für das weitere Vorgehen. Deine Ausführungen und Angriffe gehen am Thema vorbei.
Dies finde ich bedauerlich.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Allerseits,

wer sich umfangreicher informieren möchte, sollte in der Broschüre zum Bremer Symposium zur DNA-Zytometrie nachlesen. 

http://media.gek.de/downloads/magazi...Zytometrie.pdf 

Ab Seite 184 stellt Prof. *Böcking* einen Überblick von Studien zur DNA-Analyse dar: " DNA-Grading der Malignität von Prostatakarzinomen in der Weltliteratur"

In weiteren Artikeln des Symposiums ist sehr viel enthalten, was man zu diesem Thema wissen muss, insbesondere auch Beiträge von Praktikern.

Auf die FNAB wird eingegangen. 

* Prof. Bonkhoff*, ebenfalls Teilnehmer und mit einem umfangreichen Beitrag veröffentlicht, vertritt eine in  vielen Punkten abweichende Meinung.  Sein Standpunkt ist in Hinsicht auf den Gleason Score, weitere histologische Merkmale, biochemische Marker und die DNA-Analyse ausführlich wiedergegeben.

Von *Prof. Duesberg* wird die Frage behandelt, "Ist Krebs eine genetische oder eine chromosomale Krankheit?" Das Wortwort ist auf Deutsch, der Beitrag leider auf Englisch.

Siehe dazu auch meinen Forums-Beitrag mit Verweis auf einen Artikel des Journalisten Torsten Engelbrecht: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...2&postcount=12

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Knut, 
sehr guter Bericht mit den richtigen sachlichen Erwägungen. Insbesondere scheint mir der Hinweis zu Wolfgangs These richtig, der meinte Gleason und Ploidie müssten bei richtiger Bestimmung übereinstimmen. Dies war dies anfangs auch meine Annahme. Die Ploidie hat keinerlei PK-spezifische Ausprägungen, es existiert nur eine äußere Korrelation mit dem Gleason. Die Ploidie kann aber einen signifikanten Zusammenhang mit dem klinischem Verlauf nachweisen und sicherlich nicht nur in den Bereichen, wo sie sich mit dem Gleason "deckt". Es ist eigentlich genau diese Differenz zum Gleason die diagnostisch nützlich ist und für die Ploidie spricht: Die Ploidie kann das Gleason-Grading, die Bestimmung des malignen Potentials, bestätigen oder auch relativieren. Diese zusätzliche Kenntnis halte ich insbesondere bei AS für sehr wichtig. 
Gruß Hartmut:p

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Knut und Harthmut,

ich möchte mal aus dem von mir erwähnten Beitrag von Prof. Böcking beim Bremer Symposium zitieren (S. 191)

3.2 Histologischer Malignitätsgrad (Gleason-Score)

In der Regel besteht eine enge Korrelation zwischen dem Gleason-Score und der DNA-Verteilung von Prostatakarzinomen. Meist fügt letztere aber noch weitere prognostische Information hinzu, so dass eine zusätzliche Bestimmung der DNA-Ploidie zum histologischen Malignitätsgrad meist sinnvoll ist.


o McIntire et al. (1988) berichteten, dass Prostatakarzinome mit einem niedrigen Gleason-Score alleine in 9 % progredient waren, zusammen mit einer
diploiden DNA-Verteilung aber 0%. 36 % der Karzinome mit hohem Gleason-Score alleine waren progredient, zusammen mit dem Nachweis von DNA-Aneuploidie aber 67 %.

o Montgomery et al. (1990) belegten für 349 Patienten mit Prostatakarzinom im Stadium B, dass die DNA-Ploidie eine Tumor-Progression und das Tumorspezifische Überleben besser vorhersagen konnte, als der Gleason-Score.

o In einer Untersuchung von Song et al. (1992) war die DNA-Verteilung bei 65 Patienten mit Prostatakarzinom im Stadium B oder C hinsichtlich der Vorhersage der Überlebenszeit und einer Progression dem Gleason-Score deutlich überlegen.

o In einer multivariaten Regressionsanalyse nach Cox, die Ross et al. (1994) für 89 Patienten mit Prostatakarzinomen in den Stadien A2 und B2 nach radikaler Prostatektomie durchführten, war die an Stanzbiopsien bestimmte DNA-Ploidie dem Gleason-Score vor allem zur Vorhersage einer extrakapsulären Ausbreitung des Tumors, dem Vorkommen von Metastasen und dem Auftre-ten von Rezidiven überlegen.

o Gleason-Score und DNA-Ploidie waren in einer Studie von Vesalainen et al. (1994) hoch-signifikant miteinander korreliert: 67 % der Gleason-Scores 2-4 waren diploid und 61 % der Scores 8-10 aneuploid.

o Ahlgren et al. (1999) wiesen bei 39 Fällen nach, dass bei Gleason-Scores 5-7 die DNA-Ploidie noch zusätzliche prognostische Information lieferte.

o Mora et al. (1999) belegten bei 55 Patienten mit Prostatakarzinomen im Stadium B eine hohe Korrelation zwischen Gleason-Score und DNA-Verteilung: Alle aneuploiden Karzinome wiesen Gleason-Scores 8-10 auf. Die zytometrisch bestimmte Proliferationsrate erhöhte aber die prognostische Relevanz der DNA-Ploidie.

o Deliveliotis et al. (2003) zeigte für 84 Patienten mit Prostatakarzinomen nach totaler Prostatektomie dass die DNA-Zytometrie Rezidive besser voraus sagen konnte, als der Gleason-Score oder das Tumor-Stadium.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Knut,




> Hallo Hartmut,
> 
> was soll ich auf Deinen Beitrag antworten? Du suchst bewusst zum zweiten Mal die Konfrontation. Beim ersten Mal habe ich versucht, dies freundschaftlich zu regeln. Nach dieser zweiten Konfrontation nehme ich an, dass die Ploidie oder ich oder beide zusammen ein Rotes Tuch für Dich sind. In meinen weiteren Beiträgen habe ich begründet, wo und wie gemäß meiner Auffassung die Ploidie in der Diagnostik einzuordnen ist. Die heutige Erstdiagnose besteht aus dem Gleason Score und zu dem liefert die Ploidie wertvolle Informationen für das weitere Vorgehen. Deine Ausführungen und Angriffe gehen am Thema vorbei.
> Dies finde ich bedauerlich.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Hallo Knut, 

 nun liegt es an mir zu fragen, was soll ich antworten. Du hattest auf meinen ersten Beitrag inhaltlich gar nicht reagiert, meintest meine gewichtige Kritik einfach auf die Seite schieben zu können und hast Deine Krafthuberei fortgesetzt. Diese Kernsätze, die ich zitierte und inhaltlich widerlegte, konnten einfach so nicht stehen bleiben. Ich bin nunmehr froh, dass Du mit Deinem letzten Beitrag wieder zu einer sachlich korrekten Ebene zurück gefunden hast. Offensichtlich bedurfte es meiner Ausführungen und Angriffe, die ziemlich das Thema getroffen haben. Insofern gibt es auch nichts zu bedauern. 


 Grüße Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hartmut,

zu dem Thema Frontalangriffe antworte ich letztmalig, da ich diesen Stil als unwürdig empfinde. So wie beim ersten Mal Deine Behauptung bezüglich Gleason Score nicht zutraf, so wenig ist in Deiner letzten Stellungnahme Deine Behauptung, ich hätte meine Krafthuberei fortgesetzt, richtig. Nach Deiner ersten Attacke gab es nur zwei Sachbeiträge von mir an Carola-Elke adressiert und beim ersten warst Du unter liebe Mitstreiter eingeschlossen. 

Deine zweite Attacke erfolgte mit rückwärts gewandten Argumenten oder um ein Zitat von Rudolf zu verwenden, der Zug war schon längst weitergefahren, und es freut mich für Dich, dass Du gemäß den Ausführungen Deines vorherigen Beitrages die Ankunft nicht verpasst hast.

Gruß Knut

----------


## hartmuth

Mein lieber Knut, Du machst Dir's ganz schön einfach als Lockführer!
Ich denke Du hast wenigstens dazu gelernt, denn Selbstkritik scheint nicht Deine Stärke. Belassen wir's dabei.

Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Günter,

in den letzten Tagen haben wir viel um die Möglichkeiten, der Aussagekraft der Ploidie diskutiert. Auch wenn wir manchmal vom AK ein etwas diffuses Bild abgegeben haben, so sind wir uns doch alle über die Kernaussage, dass die Ploidie wertvolle Informationen zur Therapieentscheidung liefert, einig. Ich möchte deshalb diese Zusatzinformationsmöglichkeit an einem Beispiel erläutern. Wie wir wissen, benutzt Du gerne die Partin Tabellen zur Erstabschätzung eines Therapievorschlages. Bei folgendem Beispiel- die Zahlenwerte sind von mir geschätzt und nicht der Partin Tabelle entnommen, wobei es für die Art der vorgenommenen Betrachtung belanglos ist-

GS 7 (4 + 3) und PSA 12 ergeben die Tabellen 30 % Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen kurativen Erfolg.

Damit weiß ich um meine statistische Chance, aber habe keine weitere Möglichkeit aufgrund der beiden bekannten Diagnosewerte GS und PSA zu ermitteln, ob ich nun zu den angestrebten 30 % oder zu den erfolglosen 70 % gehöre. Habe ich aber von meiner Biopsie die Ploidie bestimmen lassen, dann verfüge ich auf einmal über eigene spezielle Informationen über die Biologie meines Karzinoms und kann plötzlich meine eigene persönliche Situation besser beurteilen.
Habe ich das Glück der diploiden Verteilung, dann weiß ich unter Zugrundelegung der Zahlen aus der Studie, meine Chance zu den erfolgreich Operierten zu gehören, ist 83 % anstatt der vorher ermittelten 30 %. Habe ich das Pech der aneuploiden Verteilung, dann weiß ich, dass ich ziemlich sicher zu den erfolglosen 70 % gehöre. Auch bei tetraploider Verteilung verbessert sich meine persönlich Chance einer kurativen Prostatektomie auf über 50 %. 

Dies kleine Beispiel zeigt, dass die Bestimmung der Ploidie mir wertvolle Informationen zu meiner Therapieentscheidung liefert.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass die Kosten von der KK übernommen werden, und das Ergebnis aus dem vorhandenen Biopsiematerial gewonnen wird. Der Patient muss sich keinen weiteren Untersuchungen unterziehen!

Meine Frage an Dich, Günter, in Deiner Funktion als BPS Vorsitzender ist, warum greift der BPS diese Diagnosemöglichkeit nicht auf? Sie kostet dem Patienten nichts, sie tut ihm nicht weh und bringt ihm nur mehr Informationen für eine abgesichertere Therapieentscheidung. 

*Wir vom AK DNA und Onkochip hätten gerne vom BPS Vorstand ein öffentliches Statement zur Ploidie.*

Gruß Knut.

----------


## HansiB

Das tiefe, traurige Lied des HansiB.

Hallo FNABler und andere desinteressierte, ich finde es bedauerlich, wie ihr meinen bescheidenen, niemand beleidigenden Erfahrungsbericht aus dem hohen Norden missachtet. 

Auch eure unnötigen Streitereien, sind betrüblich. Manche von uns, anscheinend wenige, haben andere Probleme.

Ein X-ploider, oder gar multiploider PK gibt es anscheinend nicht bei euren Übrlegungen.

Ich lasse euch meine neue DNA-Z. Untersuchung zukommen, zu eurer freien Verfügung. So bleibt wenigstens Reinardo und ich, bei denen es was interessantes zu sehen gibt.

Ich werde meine naturheilkundlichen Therapien weitermachen: Zell-Symbiose, Entsäuerung, reduziert Vitalpilze, Selen, Calcitrol als einziges "Medikament", BioBran auslaufen lassen, Bierhefe, Mistel, Akupunktur, HansiB Müsli und Ernährungsumstellung.

Weiterhin darauf achten, daß mein Immunsystem die sehr gute Lebensqualitäet erhält und den nicht zu stoppenden PK weiterwachsen lassen, was bisher nicht zu spüren ist ( nur zu sehen ist). 

Interessant wäre, wie eine DNA mit einem PSA von 1700 oder gar 5000 ausschaut. Das sich sehr gut fühlen, der niedere PSA von aktuell 14,71, bei sehr großem Krebsvolumen, ohne Medikation und ordentlichen sonstigen Blutwerten, steht in keiner Relation zur Malignität.

Die meisten Schwer/Schwerstberoffenen, wo gehöre ich hin, wissen gar nicht, ohne aDNA und Kontroll-DNA, wie es innen ausschaut, ist manchmal vielleich sogar besser.

Mein GS 4+4 (Helpap) am Anfang, viele haben diesen, steht in keinem Verhältniss zu der Ausbreitung des PK und der Malignität. Ich kenne GS 5+5 =10, (auch Helpap) der problemlos den PK kontrolliert. 

Damit alleine fangen wir nicht all zu viel an. Rechrzeitig die Malignität zu kennen, unbedingt vor einer HB wäre zu empfehlen. 

Meine vermitlich zu lange HB, alle Ärzte haben das empfohlen, ich habe diese von mir aus beendet, hat nichts gebracht. Gute Jungs sind noch genug da, die tun aber sicher nie weh.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Konrad,

Es ist gut, dass Du Dich zu Wort meldest, um den weiteren Kenntnisvorteil der Ploidie auch beim fortgeschrittenen Krebs aufzuzeigen. Deine persönliche Analyse ist interessant und gemäß meiner Meinung richtig, dass bei x-ploider Verteilung die Hormonblockade nur eine kurzfristige Verschnaufpause bringt. Sobald Deine Werte vorliegen, werden wir zusammen eine Analyse vornehmen, und darauf aufmerksam machen, frühzeitig mit den alternativen Behandlungsmethoden zu beginnen, um auch noch ein bisschen Zeit für die Prüfung des eigenen Therapieansprechens zu haben. Die Ploidiebestimmung kann dort wichtige Zeitvorteile bringen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## henrik40

Hallo Knuth,
ich danke Dir sehr, dass Du so schnell und so ausführlich auf meine Probleme eingegangen bist. Insbesondere der Bericht über Deine Therapie in Loma Linda waren sehr aufschlussreich für mich. Auf Seite 12 beschreibst Du genau die Situation, in der ich mich vor ein paar Tagen befunden habe. Du warst zunächst von der DHB genau so überzeugt, wie ich es noch vor kurzen war. Ich habe es inzwischen begriffen, wo das Problem liegt: Das PSA fällt zwar mit unglaublicher Geschwindigkeit, aber damit ist das Problem nicht gelöst, es besteht das Risiko, wenn nicht die Gewissheit, dass die verbliebenen Krebszellen hormonresistent werden.
Leibowitz beschreibt das o. g. Problem zwar auch (2. Zyklus); bei meinem ersten Durchlesen habe ich aber nicht verstanden, was das bedeutet, weil ich die Namen der genannten Chemikalien zum ersten mal in meinem Leben gehört habe. 
Ich habe inzwischen den ersten Punkt meines "Fahrplanes" in Angriff genommen, mit Herrn Prof. Böcking telefoniert und veranlasst, dass ihm die Stanzen zugeschickt werden. Mein Urologe gibt mir eine Überweisung (völlig problemlos). Ich werde weiter am Ball bleiben.
Ich bin jetzt doch der Meinung, dass ich in diesem Thread mit meinen ganz persönlichen Problemen nicht ganz richtig liege, weil hier doch eher Grundsätzliches diskutiert wird, das ich aber weiter aufmerksam verfolgen werde.
Wenn ich weiteren Rat brauche, werde ich mich in einem anderen Faden orientieren oder einen neuen eröffnen.
Grüsse und Danke!
Henrik

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:- 
Ich habe meine Ergebnisse noch nicht, rechne aber damit, dass sie mir in den naechsten Tagen nach Spanien nachgeschickt werden. Wie bei HansiB rechne auch ich nicht mit einem guten Ergebnis, werde meine Strategie aber auch nicht aendern. 

In den letzten Tagen habe ich mich sehr mit der Historie und dem Krankheitsbild der Schwarzen Pest beschaeftigt, die im 14. Jahrhundert schlimmstes Massensterben und einen Zusammenbruch der Versorgung, Infrastruktur  und der oeffentlichen Sicherheit  verursacht hatte. In Staedten wie Florenz  starben die Haelfte der Einwohner, in Venedig 70.000 von 100.000  Bewohnern. Fuer mich (und wohl auch fuer HansiB) war es interessant zu lesen, dass die wenigen, welche die Erkrankung ueberlebten, dies nicht aerztlichen Bemuehungen zu verdanken hatten, sondern  gut erhaltenen Koerperkraften und einem funktionierenden Immunsystem. Und darauf baut auch meine "Therape". Ich werde nichts mit mir machen lassen, womit man in mir irgend etwas "kaputt" macht. Zur Abwehr von Metastasen in den Knochen nehme ich nur das Bisphosphomat FOSAMAX  und ausserdem Proscar sowie Fischoel, Selen, VitaminE und Granatapfel-Elixier. Auch das VitaminD der Sonne Spaniens wird mir gut tun.

Die Therapie der Arzte bei der Schwarzen Pest hat mich sehr an die Therapien bei Prostatakrebs erinnert.  Aehnlich  derzeit  bei  der Hormontherapie, welche uns von unseren Aerzten in allen Krankheitsstadien verschrieben wird, war man damals davon ueberzeugt, dass Krankheiten  in  einem Zuviel an Blut ihre Ursache haben, dem "sangre mala". Diagnostizierte man die Erkrankung als lokal begrenzt, wurde  lokal therapiert, durch Ansetzen von Blutegeln, die das Achtfache ihres Gewichts aufnehmen koennen. Diagnostizieerte der Arzt die Erkrankung als   fortgeschritten, wurde "systemisch" therapiert, durch Oeffnen einer Vene mit dem Skalpel.
 Als Ergebnis dieser Therapie trat beim Patienten eine "Beruhigung" ein, aehnlich dem Abfallen des PSA-Wertes, was man faelschlicerweise als Erfolg der Therape wertete, in Wahrheit  das Sterben aber nur beschleunigte. 
Am schlimmsten waren  die Aktivitaeten der Barbiere, welche in die schwarzen Eiterbeulen hinein stachen und diese aufschnitten, was mich an Stanzbiopsien und Lymphatektomien erinnerte.  
Gemeinsam war Aerzten und Patienten damals wie heute die durch nichts zu erschuetternde Ueberzeugung von der Richtigkeit ihres Tuns.

Die Fortschritte in der Abwehr der Schwarzen Pest kamen auch damals von aussen: durch Beobachtungen und hygienische Massnahmen. Endgueltig erkannt wurde die Ursache der Krankheit erst 1897 anlaessslich einer Epidemie in Hong-Kong.

In diesen Tagen, in denen unsere Bundeskanzlerin in Israel weilt, sind wir wieder gehalten, uns mit der Geschichte zu befassen. Sollen wir aus der Geschichte doch lernen, wie man uns immer wieder sagt. Ich finde auch, dass es sich lohnt, in der Geschichte der Medizin nach Parallelen zu unseren gegenwaertigen Problemen  zu suchen, auch wenn man manchmal weit zurueck gehen muss.

Gruss und schoene Ostertage wuenscht Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo, 

nach Reinardos Ausflug ins düstere Mittelalter möchte ich einen Artikel aus der modernen Wissenschaft über die unterschiedlichen Theorien der Krebsentstehung bringen. Da die Duesberg Chromosomen Theorie wieder neue Beachtung findet, passt dieser Artikel gut in diesen Thread. Hinzu kommt, dass dieser auch für uns Laien gut verdauliche Kost ist. Es wird auch auf das Dilemma der Pharmaindustrie, trotz riesiger Investitionen in Forschung und Entwicklung nur magere Erfolge bei der Krebstherapie zu haben, hingewiesen. Die Ursache ist auch analysiert, und zwar ist auch das bis jetzt favorisierte Genmodell nicht schlüssig, da noch nicht der entscheidende Beweis, mutierte Krebsgene in eine gesunde Zelle einzubringen und in eine Tumorzelle zu verwandeln, gelungen ist.
Anfang des letzten Jahrhunderts wurde die Quantenphysik entwickelt. Für viele renommierte Wissenschaftler brach eine Welt zusammen, da das bisherige Ordnungs- durch das Zufallsprinzip ersetzt wurde und zur Erklärung der Abläufe Teichen- wie Wellentheorie benötigt wurden.
Daran werde ich bei den Diskussionen der Krebsentstehungstheorie erinnert, und ich denke, dass hier ein ähnliches Problem vorliegt, und der Krebs sich nicht durch irgendeine der beiden Theorien voll erklären lässt, sondern Fantasie für mehr Komplexität notwendig ist. Ansonsten wäre bei dem betriebenen Aufwand das Krebsproblem längst passe. Dies ist nur ein bescheidener Gedanke von mir, und ich möchte damit keine Diskussion um Leben und Tod auslösen.
Nachstehend ist dann der Artikel aufgeführt.

Ein gesegnetes Osterfest wünscht
Knut.


Print article Close window
Krebszellen haben oft zu viele Chromosomen
January 09, 2007
Noch ist nicht ganz klar, was schief läuft, wenn eine normale Körperzelle zu einem Tumor heranwächst.
Jetzt verfolgen Forscher eine alte Theorie.
Der Forscher erlebt eine Renaissance und hat nichts mehr davon womöglich
aber profitieren von seiner
Entdeckung irgendwann Millionen Krebspatienten. 1914, ein Jahr vor seinem Tod, schaute Theodor
Boveri mal wieder in sein Mikroskop. Im Fokus: Tumorzellen, die er zuvor isoliert hatte. Da fiel dem
deutschen Biologen auf: Mit den Chromosomen der Zellen stimmte etwas nicht. In diese wurmartigen,
meist Xförmigen
Gebilde ist unser gesamtes Erbgut verpackt. Doch statt wie in gesunden Körperzellen
üblich entdeckte Boveri in Krebszellen mehr als 46 Chromosomen, zuweilen 50 oder 60, die zudem oft
seltsam aussahen. Seine Theorie: Ein Tumor beginnt mit einer Zelle, in der die Chromosomen instabil
werden, worauf sich deren Zahl und Struktur verändern. Ein Phänomen namens «Aneuploidie».
Jahrzehntelang geriet das boverische Konzept in Vergessenheit. Doch nun graben Krebsforscher seine
Thesen wieder aus in
lupenreiner Form oder in modernen, modifizierten Versionen. «Chromosomale
Instabilität und Aneuploidie beobachten wir sehr früh in der Tumorentstehung», erklärt Prasad Jallepalli,
Tumorexperte des Memorial SloanKettering
Center in New York.
Das widerspricht fundamental dem derzeit geltenden Dogma der Krebsentstehung. Demnach bildet sich
ein Tumor, nachdem Mutationen in bestimmten Genen aufgetreten sind, und zwar angehäuft in etwa
einem halben Dutzend so genannter Krebsoder
Tumorunterdrückungsgene. Daraufhin teilt sich diese
Zelle unaufhaltsam, bis ihre Abkömmlinge immer bösartiger werden und schliesslich auch andere Organe
besiedeln meist
das Todesurteil für die Patienten. Auf Basis der Mutationsthese suchen Tumorforscher
nach neuen Therapien. Doch trotz Milliardeninvestitionen und mehr als 100 experimenteller
Medikamente, die krebskranke Versuchstiere heilen, ist die Bilanz ernüchternd.
Die wenigen, bisher auf den Markt gekommenen neuen Medikamente können bei den dominierenden
Krebsarten das Leben nur einiger Kranker um nur wenige Monate verlängern. Die GenMutationsHypothese
ist «grundlegend fehlerhaft», urteilt der Genforscher George Miklos in der Fachzeitschrift
«Nature Biotechnology» (Bd. 23, S. 535). Tatsächlich ist den etablierten Genforschern das final
beweisende Experiment bis dato nicht geglückt: mutierte Krebsoder
Tumorunterdrückungsgene in eine
normale, gesunde Zelle einzuschleusen und sie so in eine Tumorzelle zu verwandeln.
Etliche weitere Ungereimtheiten sind inzwischen auch Anhängern der Mutationsthese aufgefallen. So
entdeckte der renommierte USKrebsforscher
Bert Vogelstein aus Baltimore, dass die meistuntersuchten
Krebsgene cfos
und cerbb
in manchen Tumoren aktiviert sind, in anderen nicht. Mehr noch: Das
Tumorunterdrückungsgen RB ist in manchen Darmtumoren nicht ausgeschaltet wie
zu erwarten ,
sondern überaktiv. Zudem sind mittlerweile mehr als 115 dieser Erbfaktoren bekannt ein
undurchschaubares Wirrwarr. Jüngste Studien zeigen: In häufigen Krebsarten wie Brustoder
Dickdarmtumoren weist jede Zelle etwa 90 mutierte Gene auf. Vom genetischen Muster her scheint jeder
Tumor einzigartig ein
Grund für die bescheidene Wirksamkeit neuer Medikamente.
Hingegen ist die Aneuploidie «die grösste gemeinsame Eigenschaft von Krebs», erklärt Vogelsteins
ehemaliger Mitarbeiter Christoph Lengauer. Fast alle Krebszellen sind aneuploid. Die entscheidende
Frage: Was entsteht zuerst Mutationen
oder Chaos der Chromosomen? Das Team der JohnsHopkinsUniversität
in Baltimore rückt nicht ganz vom Mutationskonzept als treibender Kraft der Krebsentstehung
ab. Denn die USForscher
gehen jetzt von so genannten Mastergenen aus, die in mutierter Form die
Chromosomen destabilisieren sollen. Die Zellen können so ihre Chromosomen nur noch fehlerhaft
kopieren. Folge: Die Mutationsrate in vielen anderen Genen steige erheblich. Als Mastergene kämen
nach ersten Untersuchungen auch einige der bekannten Krebsgene in Frage. Oder Gene, die für die
Bewegung der Chromosomen bei der Zellteilung sorgen. «Wir wissen es noch nicht genau», klagt
Jallepalli. Ebenso gut könnten statt Mutationen bestimmte chemische Veränderungen die Aktivität dieser
Gene verändern und
so die Aneuploidie verursachen.
Peter Duesberg von der Universität von Kalifornien geht noch einen Schritt weiter. Seine These: Zellen
Krebszellen haben oft zu viele Chromosomen Seite 1 von 2
http://apps.dia.roche.com/dianet/jou...=60757&XSLTemp... 08.02.2008
Click to buy NOW!
PDFXCHANGE
www.docutrack.
com
Click to buy NOW!
PDFXCHANGE
www.docutrack.
com
können aneuploid werden ohne jede Beteiligung von Krebsgenen. Duesberg hat Boveris Theorie als
Erster wieder entdeckt, gilt aber in der Forscherszene als geächtet, weil er keinen Zusammenhang
zwischen dem HIVirus
und der Immunschwäche Aids sieht. Dies ist nach allen Erkenntnissen unhaltbar.
Seine Arbeiten in der Krebsforschung indes erkennen auch einige Anhänger des Mutationskonzeptes an.
Doch halten sie für undenkbar, dass Aneuploidie allein der erste Schritt der Krebsentstehung ist.
Duesberg verweist auf seine Argumente. Beispiel: Etwa die Hälfte aller bekannten Krebs erregenden
Stoffe wie etwa Asbest, Nickel oder bestimmte Hormone lösen keine direkten Schäden an Krebsgenen
aus. Vielmehr greifen sie massiv die Chromosomen an oder stören die Verteilung der Chromosomen bei
der Zellteilung. In Tierexperimenten wies das Team des Kaliforniers nach: Je bösartiger ein Tumor, desto
mehr Chromosomen in einer Krebszelle und desto schwerer der Schaden.
Zu viele Chromosomen töten die Zelle
Indem sie nur ein einziges Gen für die akkurate Verteilung der Chromosomen bei der Zellteilung
ausschalteten, lösten Forscher der Universität von Kalifornien in San Diego bei Mäusen massiv Tumore
aus. «Aneuploidie kann Krebs verursachen», ist sich Studienleiter Don Cleveland sicher und verweist auf
eine noch erstaunlichere Erkenntnis seines Teams. In Mäusen, denen eines der klassischen
Tumorunterdrückungsgene fehlte, hat Aneuploidie Krebs verhindert. Offenbar, so Cleveland, kann ein
Tumor von einer bestimmten Überzahl an Chromosomen profitieren. Verändert man aber diese optimale
Anzahl, stürben die Zellen. Das eröffne neue Therapieoptionen. Cleveland will Tumorzellen in eine
künstliche Aneuploidie und damit in den Tod treiben. Vogelstein setzt indes auf die Mastergene als
Ansatzpunkt für neue Behandlungen.
Schneller könnte die Diagnostik profitieren. Zellen mit instabilen Chromosomen lassen sich, so
Vogelstein, bereits im Blut von Krebspatienten nachweisen. Aus der Prostata älterer Männer, erklärt
Duesberg, könnte man in Vorsorgeuntersuchungen Gewebe entnehmen. Sind die Zellen nicht aneuploid,
wartet man ab sind
sie es, wird der Tumor entfernt.
Jede Tumorzelle scheint einzigartig zu sein und
schwer zu bekämpfen.
BILD SPL/KEYSTONE
Krebszellen haben oft zu viele Chromosomen Seite 2 von 2
http://apps.dia.roche.com/dianet/jou...=60757&XSLTemp... 08.02.2008
Click to buy NOW!
PDFXCHANGE
www.docutrack.
com
Click to buy NOW!
PDFXCHANGE
www.docutrack.
com

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Reinardo,

ansteckend ist unser PK nicht, sonst würden sie uns meiden wie die Pest.

Das ist bei mir nicht der Fall. Ich hatte ein Gespräch mit Prof. Dr. Unger von Freiburg (nur Besichtigung der Klinik, ich suche nichts), ist auch zufrieden mit mir. Hätte einige nicht ganz so giftige Medikamente. Guter Mann gefällt mir sehr.

Gruß auch an deine Frau, als Rentner ist ja fast immer wie Ostern, Konrad

----------


## Josef

Hallo HansiB ff.,
aber ansteckend sind eure Recherchen und Infos!
Danke!
LG. aus Wien
Josef

PS: http://www.springerlink.com/content/hnxfuc0125dlfcuu/

----------


## Schorschel

> .
> Nachstehend ist dann der Artikel aufgeführt.
> 
> Ein gesegnetes Osterfest wünscht
> Knut.


Lieber Knut,

ich habe den - wie ich fand - etwas schwer zulesenden Artikel mit einem neuen Umbruch versehen (siehe unten). Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Ende zu fehlen scheint...

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel


Hier nun der "umgebettete" Text":

*Krebszellen haben oft zu viele Chromosomen*January 09, 2007Noch ist nicht ganz klar, was schief läuft, wenn eine normale Körperzelle zu einem Tumor heranwächst. Jetzt verfolgen Forscher eine alte Theorie. Der Forscher erlebt eine Renaissance und hat nichts mehr davon womöglich aber profitieren von seiner Entdeckung irgendwann Millionen Krebspatienten. 


1914, ein Jahr vor seinem Tod, schaute Theodor Boveri mal wieder in sein Mikroskop. Im Fokus: Tumorzellen, die er zuvor isoliert hatte. Da fiel dem deutschen Biologen auf: Mit den Chromosomen der Zellen stimmte etwas nicht. In diese wurmartigen, meist X-förmigen Gebilde ist unser gesamtes Erbgut verpackt. Doch statt wie in gesunden Körperzellen üblich entdeckte Boveri in Krebszellen mehr als 46 Chromosomen, zuweilen 50 oder 60, die zudem oft seltsam aussahen. Seine Theorie: Ein Tumor beginnt mit einer Zelle, in der die Chromosomen instabil werden, worauf sich deren Zahl und Struktur verändern. Ein Phänomen namens «Aneuploidie».

Jahrzehntelang geriet das boverische Konzept in Vergessenheit. Doch nun graben Krebsforscher seine Thesen wieder aus in lupenreiner Form oder in modernen, modifizierten Versionen. «Chromosomale Instabilität und Aneuploidie beobachten wir sehr früh in der Tumorentstehung», erklärt Prasad Jallepalli, Tumorexperte des Memorial Sloan-Kettering-Center in New York. Das widerspricht fundamental dem derzeit geltenden Dogma der Krebsentstehung. Demnach bildet sich ein Tumor, nachdem Mutationen in bestimmten Genen aufgetreten sind, und zwar angehäuft in etwa einem halben Dutzend so genannter Krebs oder Tumorunterdrückungs-Gene. Daraufhin teilt sich diese Zelle unaufhaltsam, bis ihre Abkömmlinge immer bösartiger werden und schließlich auch andere Organe besiegeln meist das Todesurteil für die Patienten. 


Auf Basis der Mutationsthese suchen Tumorforscher nach neuen Therapien. Doch trotz Milliardeninvestitionen und mehr als 100 experimenteller Medikamente, die krebskranke Versuchstiere heilen, ist die Bilanz ernüchternd. Die wenigen, bisher auf den Markt gekommenen neuen Medikamente können bei den dominierenden Krebsarten das Leben nur einiger Kranker um nur wenige Monate verlängern. Die Gen-Mutations-Hypothese ist «grundlegend fehlerhaft», urteilt der Genforscher George Miklos in der Fachzeitschrift «Nature Biotechnology» (Bd. 23, S. 535). Tatsächlich ist den etablierten Genforschern das final beweisende Experiment bis dato nicht geglückt: mutierte Krebs- oder Tumorunterdrückungs-Gene in eine normale, gesunde Zelle einzuschleusen und sie so in eine Tumorzelle zu verwandeln.

Etliche weitere Ungereimtheiten sind inzwischen auch Anhängern der Mutationsthese aufgefallen. So entdeckte der renommierte US-Krebsforscher Bert Vogelstein aus Baltimore, dass die meistuntersuchten Krebsgene cfos und cerbb in manchen Tumoren aktiviert sind, in anderen nicht. Mehr noch: Das Tumorunterdrückungs-Gen RB ist in manchen Darmtumoren nicht ausgeschaltet wie zu erwarten, sondern überaktiv. Zudem sind mittlerweile mehr als 115 dieser Erbfaktoren bekannt ein undurchschaubares Wirrwarr. Jüngste Studien zeigen: In häufigen Krebsarten wie Brust- oder Dickdarmtumoren weist jede Zelle etwa 90 mutierte Gene auf. Vom genetischen Muster her scheint jeder Tumor einzigartig ein Grund für die bescheidene Wirksamkeit neuer Medikamente.

Hingegen ist die Aneuploidie «die größte gemeinsame Eigenschaft von Krebs», erklärt Vogelsteins ehemaliger Mitarbeiter Christoph Lengauer. Fast alle Krebszellen sind aneuploid. Die entscheidende rage: Was entsteht zuerst  Mutationen oder Chaos der Chromosomen? Das Team der Johns-Hopkins-Universität in Baltimore rückt nicht ganz vom Mutationskonzept als treibender Kraft der Krebsentstehung ab. Denn die US-Forscher gehen jetzt von so genannten Master-Genen aus, die in mutierter Form die Chromosomen destabilisieren sollen. Die Zellen können so ihre Chromosomen nur noch fehlerhaft kopieren. Folge: Die Mutationsrate in vielen anderen Genen steige erheblich. Als Master-Gene kämen nach ersten Untersuchungen auch einige der bekannten Krebsgene in Frage. Oder Gene, die für die Bewegung der Chromosomen bei der Zellteilung sorgen. «Wir wissen es noch nicht genau», klagt Jallepalli. Ebenso gut könnten statt Mutationen bestimmte chemische Veränderungen die Aktivität dieser Gene verändern und so die Aneuploidie verursachen.

Peter Duesberg von der Universität von Kalifornien geht noch einen Schritt weiter. Seine These: Zellen können aneuploid werden ohne jede Beteiligung von Krebsgenen. Duesberg hat Boveris Theorie als Erster wieder entdeckt, gilt aber in der Forscherszene als geächtet, weil er keinen Zusammenhang zwischen dem HI-Virus und der Immunschwäche Aids sieht. Dies ist nach allen Erkenntnissen unhaltbar. 

Seine Arbeiten in der Krebsforschung indes erkennen auch einige Anhänger des Mutationskonzeptes an. Doch halten sie für undenkbar, dass Aneuploidie allein der erste Schritt der Krebsentstehung ist. Duesberg verweist auf seine Argumente. Beispiel: Etwa die Hälfte aller bekannten Krebs erregendenStoffe wie etwa Asbest, Nickel oder bestimmte Hormone lösen keine direkten Schäden an Krebsgenen aus. Vielmehr greifen sie massiv die Chromosomen an oder stören die Verteilung der Chromosomen bei der Zellteilung. 


In Tierexperimenten wies das Team des Kaliforniers nach: Je bösartiger ein Tumor, desto mehr Chromosomen in einer Krebszelle und desto schwerer der Schaden. Zu viele Chromosomen töten die Zelle Indem sie nur ein einziges Gen für die akkurate Verteilung der Chromosomen bei der Zellteilung ausschalteten, lösten Forscher der Universität von Kalifornien in San Diego bei Mäusen massiv Tumore aus. «Aneuploidie kann Krebs verursachen», ist sich Studienleiter Don Cleveland sicher und verweist auf eine noch erstaunlichere Erkenntnis seines Teams. In Mäusen, denen eines der klassischen Tumorunterdrückungs-Gene fehlte, hat Aneuploidie Krebs verhindert. Offenbar, so Cleveland, kann ein Tumor von einer bestimmten Überzahl an Chromosomen profitieren. Verändert man aber diese optimale Anzahl, stürben die Zellen. Das eröffne neue Therapieoptionen. Cleveland will Tumorzellen in eine künstliche Aneuploidie und damit in den Tod treiben. Vogelstein setzt indes auf die Master-Gene als Ansatzpunkt für neue Behandlungen.

Schneller könnte die Diagnostik profitieren. Zellen mit instabilen Chromosomen lassen sich, so Vogelstein, bereits im Blut von Krebspatienten nachweisen. Aus der Prostata älterer Männer, erklärt Duesberg, könnte man in Vorsorgeuntersuchungen Gewebe entnehmen. Sind die Zellen nicht aneuploid, wartet man ab; sind sie es, wird der Tumor entfernt. Jede Tumorzelle scheint einzigartig zu sein und schwer zu bekämpfen.

----------


## knut.krueger

Danke Georg,

Ich habe mir das PDF-Originaldokument angesehen, und dies endet genau so. Es ist richtig, dass dies ein etwas merkwürdiger Abschluss ist. Dies hatte ich beim Lesen auch schon empfunden, aber aufgrund der PDF-Version mir nichts weiter dabei gedacht. Aber auch ohne guten Abschluss bringt der Artikel interessante Informationen.
Es ist für heute mein letzter Forumsbeitrag, da es nun zum Flughafen geht, da wir über Ostern in Deutschland sein werden.

Frohe Ostern
Knut.

----------


## Harro

*Chromosomen-Chaos

*Hallo, Schorschel, hallo Knut, zu Duesbergs  berühmten Darstellungen ist mir gerade heute ein Buch von Udo Lindenberg, dessen Fan ich eigentlich nicht bin, in Erinnerung gekommen, das den Titel trägt "Mein Hermann Hesse".  Da darf auch Hesses Satz
*"Das Chaos will gelebt sein, ehe es sich in eine neue Ordnung bringen lässt"
*nicht fehlen. Um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen, hier besteht kein direkter Zusammenhang mit Duesbergs wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten. Es ist eine reine Gedankenspielerei; denn eine gewisse Ordnung im Ablauf unserer PK-Geschichten würde es uns bestimmt erleichtern, damit besser fertig zu werden.

*"Besser eine gesunde Verdorbenheit als eine verdorbene Gesundheit"

*Frohe Ostern wünscht Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
meiner heutigen Aufgabe komme ich nicht gerne nach, da ich über die per DNA nachgewiesene Progression bei HansiB, ohne Pseudonym unser Freund Konrad, zu berichten habe. Schorschel hat die Entwicklung von Konrad nachstehend graphisch dargestellt. Die Daten der roten Kurve wurden aus der Stanzbiopsie vor 3 ½ Jahren gewonnen und zeigen eine x-ploide Verteilung. Die Daten der blauen Kurve stammen aus unserer FNAB-Aktion in Lütjensee vom 1. März dieses Jahres und zeigen eine deutliche Progression. Im Gutachten von Prof. Böcking heißt es:

_Nach interner Kalibrierung mit 53 regelrechten Prostataepithelien und Messung von 313 atypischen Zellen, zeigt sich eine multiploide DNA-Verteilung mit Stammlinien bei 2c, 3,4c, 7c sowie einzelnen Werten bis 15c._
_Damit liegt eine multiploide DNA-Verteilung (Typ D nach Tribukait) vor._
_Im Vergleich zu der DNA-Verteilung desselben Tumors Ende 2004, bei der sich lediglich eine einzelne breite Stammlinie bei 3,7c befand, ist es jetzt zu einer Tumorprogression mit der Ausbildung von drei Stammlinien gekommen._




Dies ist nun die rein sachliche Beurteilung aus der FNAB-Aktion verglichen mit den Ausgangsdaten.
Konrad hatte dem Teilnehmerkreis der FNAB-Aktion eine Kopie des Gutachtens von Prof. Böcking zugeschickt, und ich war persönlich schon erschrocken über den Anstieg der Malignität in 3 ½ Jahren. Das Ergebnis hat mich bedrückt. In Hamburg, wo ich Konrad persönlich kennen gelernt habe, war ich von seiner sehr guten physischen und psychischen Verfassung beeindruckt, da mir ja die Schwere seiner Erkrankung bekannt war. Idealgewicht, schlank aber nicht dürr und mit dynamischem Auftreten wusste ich nicht, wie ich nun diese DNA-Diagnose mit dem gewonnenen Bild von Konrad in Einklang zu bringen hatte. Die Ploidie ist inzwischen zwar im Forum zu meinem Steckenpferd avanciert, aber ich bin mir meiner Grenzen bewusst und habe deshalb mit Zustimmung von Konrad Dr. Bliemeister um Hilfe gebeten und einige Fragen formuliert. Nachstehend sind die Fragen in schwarz und Dr. Bliemeisters Antworten in rot aufgeführt. 

1. Was sind voraussichtlich die Gründe dieser Progression?

Aus tumorbiologischer Sicht wurzelt die relative "Harmlosigkeit" diploider PCa's in ihrer cytogenetischen Stabilität - jede höhergradig chromosomale Störung ist cytogenetisch deutlich instabiler und neigt dazu, prozesshaft weiter zu entdifferenzieren. 
Hier passt das Bild der Lawine: am Abhang beginnend als harmloser Schneeball beschleunigt sich sein Verlauf eigendynamisch, um weiter talwärts von außen nicht mehr beinflußbar zu werden. 
Aus urologisch/therapeutischer Sicht war dies PCa bereits zum Diagnosezeitunkt einzig palliativ behandelbar, die Hormontherapie - aus tumorbiologischen Gegebenheiten unsinnig - hat an seiner Progression keinen Anteil.

2. Was schlagen Sie vor, um die Progressionsgeschwindigkeit zu verlangsamen?

keine schulmedizinisch begründete Therapie kann das leisten. 
M.E. wirken wissenschaftlich begründete Cellsymbiose Therapie, Ernährungsumstellung, Misteltherapie, Nahrungsergänzungsmittel (Cucuma/Selen/Vit.C, E/Rocatrol/Omega 3) sowie Zometa synergistisch und bewirken die diametrale Diskrepanz zwischen völligem subjektivem Wohlbefinden und objektivierbarer Tumorausbreitung . 
3/06 wurden nur geringfügig vom Alterskollektiv abweichende Osteoporosewerte gemessen, 4/07 szintigrafisch reduzierte Stoffwechselaktivitäten bei identischer Metastasenlast dokumentiert .
Damit ist über einen Zeitraum von 3,5 Jahren die erstaunliche Wirksamkeit der aktuellen therapeutischen Polypragmasie eindrucksvoll bewiesen.

3. Besteht die akute Gefahr, dass der Tumor kurzfristig aus der Kontrolle geraten kann?

Dies PCa befindet sich bereits seit seiner Diagnose (XII/04) jenseits aller Kontrolle.

4. Ist es sinnvoll, dass Herr Bernhauer die FNAB in kürzeren Abständen durchführt, um einen besseren Überblick bzw. auch eine Erfolgskontrolle der Therapieanwendungen zu haben?

Diagnostik macht nur Sinn, wenn zu erwartende Befunde therapeutisch relevant sind.
*Erfolgskontrolle heißt hier Lebensdauer und Lebensqualität: beide sind offensichtlich.* 

Mit diesem Ergebnis ist mir erst wieder so richtig die Gefährlichkeit unserer Erkrankung bewusst geworden. Ich bin schon längere Zeit ein Fan von Konrad, von seiner Therapie, wie ich es ja auch schon im Forum habe anklingen lassen. Ich war felsenfest, insbesondere nach dem ich Konrad persönlich kennen gelernt hatte, überzeugt, dass er seine Malignität gehalten vielleicht sogar leicht zurück gedrängt hat. Nach Vorliegen des Ergebnisses war ich erschüttert und sehr bedrückt darüber, dass es wohl ab einer gewissen Malignität kein Zurückdrängen, kein Stopp mehr gibt und nur noch palliativ behandelt werden kann.
Konrad hat ja bereits geschrieben, dass er seinen Therapieweg fortsetzt, und Dr. Bliemeister hat ihn darin bestätigt.
Beim Abstimmen dieses Beitrages mit ihm, stellte ich dann fest, dass Konrad seine Situation ganz gelassen sieht. Er zeigte mir auf, dass er mit dem Erreichten bei seiner Ausgangslage mit hoher Krebslast in Prostata, Lymphknoten und Knochenmetastasen hoch zufrieden ist. Er ist schmerzfrei bei hoher Lebensqualität nun schon über 3 ½ Jahre und im Vergleich haben andere mit geringerer Anfangsmetastasierung aufgrund ihrer umfangreichen konventionellen Therapien im gleichen Zeitraum oder kürzer erhebliche Beeinträchtigungen in ihrer Lebensqualität hinnehmen müssen bzw. mit belastenden Nebenwirkungen zu kämpfen. Sein PSA-Wert ist aktuell 15, und bis zu einem Wert über 1000 ist noch ein langer Weg und vergeht noch viel Zeit meint er voller Zuversicht.
Ich wünsche Konrad alles Glück dieser Welt!

Was können wir daraus lernen? Auch bei fortgeschrittenem PCa gibt mir die Ploidie wertvolle Informationen, dass z.B. ab x-ploider Verteilung eine Hormontherapie unnütz ist und nur eine Einbuße der Lebensqualität verursacht.
Ob ab GS 8 für tetraploide oder diploide Verteilung eine Hormontherapie, langfristig gesehen, Vorteile bringt, ich weiß es nicht, und ich persönlich meine eher nicht insbesondere bei tetraploider Verteilung gemäß den Untersuchungen von Tribukait. Aber es gibt ja den neuen AK des BPS für fortgeschrittenen PCa unter Leitung von Werner und vielleicht, lieber Werner, überzeugt Dich diese Präsentation der Entwicklung von Konrad, die Ploidie in Deinen Untersuchungen/Statistiken als weiteren individuellen Patientenparameter aufzunehmen. Er wird Dir sicherlich Erkenntnisse liefern, warum Patienten auf Therapien ansprechen oder nicht, nämlich abhängig von ihrer Ploidie zum Gleason Score. Prof. Böcking wird gerne in seinem Institut am Biopsiematerial oder der entfernten Prostata die DNA bestimmen. Ich meine, dies ist ein Versuch wert.

Gruß Knut.

P.S. Ich finde es großartig, dass Konrad seine persönliche Krankheitsgeschichte zur Verfügung stellt, um an dieser zu zeigen, dass die Ploidie auch bei fortgeschrittenem Pca wichtige, individuelle Informationen liefert.

----------


## Harro

*Sehr gefühlvolle Demonstration

*Hallo, Knut, hallo, Schorschel, mein ganz besonderer Dank gilt Dir, lieber Knut für die einfühlsamen Worte bei der Darstellung von Konrads neuem Histogramm und Dir, lieber Schorschel für das Erstellen dieser neuen Graphik. Besondere Anerkennung verdienen auch die ungeschönten Antworten von Dr. Bliemeister. Was unseren lieben Konrad, den ich das erste Mal so richtig in Hannover kennen gelernt hatte, anbelangt, so habe ich schon an dieser Stelle:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...70&postcount=5

das zum Ausdruck gebracht, was mich nicht erst seit Hamburg bewegt. Dieses unbeugsame Vertrauen in seine mehr oder weniger eigenen Therapiewege sind einmalig hier in diesem Forum. Der Gott der Tüchtigen und Unbeugsamen, lieber Konrad möge weiter die gütige, schützende Hand über Dich halten.

*Gruß Hutschi*

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde und -innen,

wenigstens die Innen könnten sich um mich kümmern, einige Töchter und Ehefrauen sind leider nicht mehr present.

Für mich ergeben sich noch Fragen, nach meiner schlechten DNA Beurteilung.

War die Anfangsmalignität evtl. schon höher, es wurden ja nur 3 "Blindbiopsiestanzen" gemacht, das ändert natürlich nichts an der Situation.

Was machen die umfangreichen LK- Knochenmetastasen, die ja bekanntlich ruhen. Ich werde mal wieder ein Scinti machen, oder mein 1. PET/CT? Bringt mir das was für andere Organe? Das LK zählen von befallenen LK wohl nichts, ich habe meine noch nie gezählt, wozu auch (für mich). 

Diese scheinen ja noch immer recht gut zu funktionieren. Die Entgiftung, auch durch die Leber gleichfalls. Die Blutwerte und die EAV-Untersuchungen, zeigen das auch.

Für uns ist ja die Metastasierung LK/Knochen/Weichteile und die Vergiftung der Organe das Endproblem.

Gerade musste ich lesen, Leberversagen und Perforierung des Darms, bei PCa. Meine Organe funktionieren schon immer, ganz ohne Medikamente, ausgezeichnet und immer noch.

Ich bin auch der Meinung meine Heilpilze / Zell-Symbiose-Therapie wirken auch da synergetisch. Lasse wir uns überraschen. Bisher laufe ich noch problemlos über 20 km, bei unseren regelmäßigen Wanderungen.

Meine Sache ist relativ langweilig, es gibt kein Interesse bei den "Schulmedizinern" den entsprechend therapierten, es gibt ja auch keine Studien, wie in einem andren Threat (hallo Knut) zu lesen war.

Gruß und euch viel Erfolg (einige können es brauchen), Konrad

----------


## Heribert

Hallo lieber Konrad



> War die Anfangsmalignität evtl. schon höher, es wurden ja nur 3 "Blindbiopsiestanzen" gemacht, das ändert natürlich nichts an der Situation.


Du hast vollkommen recht, wenn Du auf diese Diskrepanz hinweist. Bei der Stanzbiopsie wird, wie Du weißt, zwar relativ blind, aber doch zielgerichtet ein bestimmter Punkt des Prostatagewebes anvisiert und daraus die Probe entnommen. Wie Du nun aus eigener Erfahrung feststellen konntest, ist das punktierte Areal, welches mit einer FNAB durchgeführt wird bedeutend größer. Wobei sich der Entnahmeort natürlich nicht anathomisch bestimmen lässt, weil Zellverbünde fehlen.



> Was machen die umfangreichen LK- Knochenmetastasen, die ja bekanntlich ruhen. Ich werde mal wieder ein Scinti machen, oder mein 1. PET/CT? Bringt mir das was für andere Organe? Das LK zählen von befallenen LK wohl nichts, ich habe meine noch nie gezählt, wozu auch (für mich).


Wie an anderer Stelle Hutschi Prof. Böcking zitierte, ist es durchaus möglich auch Lymphknoten per FNAB zu punktieren und zytopathologisch zu untersuchen. Bei Dir würde ich aber keinen therapeutischen Nutzen daraus ableiten können.



> Diese scheinen ja noch immer recht gut zu funktionieren. Die Entgiftung, auch durch die Leber gleichfalls. Die Blutwerte und die EAV-Untersuchungen, zeigen das auch.


Lieber Konrad, lasse Dich nicht beirren trotz der weniger guten Nachrichten von Deiner eingeschlagenen Therapie und Lebensweise abzubringen. Du wirst den Beweis antreten, dass active Surveillance in Deiner Situation besser ist als die große Chemokeule es sein kann.

Liebe Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Josef

> Was machen die umfangreichen LK- Knochenmetastasen, die ja bekanntlich ruhen. Ich werde mal wieder ein Scinti machen, oder mein 1. PET/CT? Bringt mir das was für andere Organe? Das LK zählen von befallenen LK wohl nichts, ich habe meine noch nie gezählt, wozu auch (für mich).


Servus Konrad,
mein PET-Cholin-CT ist jetzt 5 Monate her und ich werde entweder detto, oder - durch EDV machbar - ein MR/CT machen. Mein PET-Cholin-CT zeigte von der Glatze weg, ob irgendwo im Körper ein vom Prostatakrebs entstandenes Rezidiv ist.
Mein (jährliches) Knochenszinti ist erst 3 Monate alt, welches zeigte, dass das Skelett o.k. ist. Nur leider gibt es bei diesem Befund jedes Mal Unklarheiten wegen "degenerativen Veränderungen", die nicht klar zugeteilt werden können und eine weitere Kontrolle brauchen.
Alles Gute!
Liebe Grüße
Josef 

PS: Siehe auch
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...pic,946.0.html
und interessant für uns (und unseren Frauen):
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...n.html#msg3688

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Josef,



> Nur leider gibt es bei diesem Befund jedes Mal Unklarheiten wegen "degenerativen Veränderungen", die nicht klar zugeteilt werden können und eine weitere Kontrolle brauchen.


Es zeigt den Gelenkverschleiß an, es irritiert mich auch immer, wenn ein neues Scintigramm gemacht wurde! Stell dir vor, wir werden jedes Jahr um eines Älter!
Gute nacht mein Lieber,
Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Krebszellen haben oft zu viele Chromosomen

*Hallo, Schorschel, hallo Knut, bei der Erfassung des obigen Textes ist ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen. Es muss nach dem Übergang von Seite 1 auf Seite 2 lauten:*

Peter Duesberg von der Universität von Kalifornien geht noch einen Schritt weiter. Seine These: Zellen können aneuploid werden ohne jede Beteiligung von Krebsgenen.

*Bei den weiter oben zusätzlich mit erfassten Texteinblendungen: "Krebszellen haben oft zu viele Chromosomen" handelt es sich um die Wiederholung der Überschrift von Seite 1 Ich wünsche eine frohes Wochenende.


*"Propaganda ist die Kunst, anderen Menschen zu beweisen, dass sie unserer Meinung sind"
*(Peter Ustinov, englischer Schauspieler)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo, Schorschel, hallo Knut, bei der Erfassung des obigen Textes ist ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen...


Fehler korrigiert. Danke für den Hinweis!

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## Reinardo

Knut und HansiB. Dein Beitrag und die Stellungnahme von Dr. Bliemeister zeichnen ein etwas duesteres Bild von der Situation   und Prognose, dem ich doch einige Punkte entgegen stellen moechte. Wie Ihr wisst, ist meine DNA-Entwicklung, ueber die demnaechst noch berichtet wird,  auch eher unguenstig, aber nach anfaenglicher Depression sehe ich das jetzt doch wieder optimistischer. 
HansiBs und mein Wohlbefinden ist  keine Selbsttaeuschung ueber eine unaufhaltsame Verschlechterung unserer Situation, sondern das Ergebnis unserer Therapie-Entscheidungen, Therapien  zu verweigern, welche unser Immunsystem schwaechen. HansiB,  mehr noch als ich, bemueht sich um eine gesunde, die Widerstandskraefte staerkende Lebensweise.
Hackethal hat als einer der ersten in seinem Buch  "Nachoperation" darauf hingewiesen, dass unser Immunsystem in der Lage ist, Krebszellen im Blut zu erkennen und zu vernichten. Das kann es, schreibt er, bei einzelnen Krebszellen, nicht jedoch, wenn das System massenhaft mit Krebszellen ueberschwemmt wird, z.B. nach  Biopsien, bei denen in der Krebsgeschwulst herumgestochen wird.  Im vorigen  Jahr hat Frau Dr. Riede in einem hier zitierten Aufsatz ebenfalls aus biochemischer Sicht die Faehigkeit des Immunsystems beschrieben, Krebszellen  zu erkennen und zu vernichten.
Beruehmt ist Dr. Judah Volkmanns Forschungsergebnis, dass es zu vermehrter Metastasenbildung kommt, wenn der Primaertumor entfernt ist, von Leibowitz in seinem im Jahre  2002 in Montabauer gehaltenen Vortrag fuer seine Position einer Ablehnung radikaler Therapien zitiert. 
Auch Tribukait  vertritt keine monokausale These hinsichtlich der  Prognose, sondern beschreibt im Symposium-Papier voneinander unabhaengige Ueberlebenskurven  fuer  Ploidie, Stadium und Proliferationsfraktion. 
 Die Ploidie allein bestimmt nicht den Krankheitsverlauf. 
Was haetten unsere Bemuehungen bzgl. antiangiogener Massnahmen denn auch fuer einen Sinn, wenn nur die Ploidie schicksalhaft ueber unsere Krankheit entscheiden  wuerde?

Es ist sicherlich zutreffend, dass eine x-ploide oder multiploide DNA-Verteilung unguenstige Voraussetzungen schafft. Wir sterben aber nicht am Primaertumor sondern an den Metastasen. Und da koennen  wir etwas tun, damit diese sich nicht bilden, und damit sie nicht oder nur langsam wachsen.

Pathologie und Zytopathologie sind Diagnostik. Sie geben  Hinweise fuer Therapie und Prognose, aber das ist noch nicht die ganze Therapie. Da sind HansiB und Reinardo noch lange nicht am Ende ihres Weges.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Reinardo,
danke für Deinen Beitrag. Mit hat es seit Tagen schon in den Fingern gejuckt, denn Deine und HansiBs Ploidie verlangen schon nach einem differenzierten Kommentar. Ich kann es kurz machen. Du schreibst:



> Die Ploidie allein bestimmt nicht den Krankheitsverlauf. Was haetten unsere Bemuehungen bzgl. antiangiogener Massnahmen denn auch fuer einen Sinn, wenn nur die Ploidie schicksalhaft ueber unsere Krankheit entscheiden wuerde? Es ist sicherlich zutreffend, dass eine x-ploide oder multiploide DNA-Verteilung unguenstige Voraussetzungen schafft. Wir sterben aber nicht am Primaertumor sondern an den Metastasen. Und da koennen wir etwas tun, damit diese sich nicht bilden, und damit sie nicht oder nur langsam wachsen.


Was vorliegt ist, dass Ploidie und klinischer Verlauf sich nicht zu entsprechen scheinen. Dies ist keine Kritik an der Ploidie, sondern ein Plädoyer für eine Sichtweise, die monokausale Erklärungen stets zu hinterfragen bereit ist.
Du schreibst weiter richtig:



> Auch Tribukait vertritt keine monokausale These hinsichtlich der Prognose, sondern beschreibt im Symposium-Papier voneinander unabhaengige Ueberlebenskurven fuer Ploidie, Stadium und Proliferationsfraktion.


Gerade weil dem so ist, sollte die Ploidie in das diagnostische Instrumentarum standardmäßig mit aufgenommen werden.

Gruße aus Rudersberg
Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Reinhard,

ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass Dr. Bliemeister und ich von Konrads Situation ein düsteres sondern ein realistisches Bild gezeichnet haben. Es wurde die Entwicklung und der Istzustand nüchtern beschrieben, und der Weg von Konrad als richtig und sehr erfolgreich dargestellt wie noch einmal nachstehend zur Erinnerung angeführt:

3/06 wurden nur geringfügig vom Alterskollektiv abweichende Osteoporosewerte gemessen, 4/07 szintigrafisch reduzierte Stoffwechselaktivitäten bei identischer Metastasenlast dokumentiert.

*Damit ist über einen Zeitraum von 3,5 Jahren die erstaunliche Wirksamkeit der aktuellen therapeutischen Polypragmasie eindrucksvoll bewiesen.*

Wir haben keine euphorischen Erläuterungen gegeben, aber das war auch nicht Ziel und Sinn dieser Aktion. Es sollte gezeigt werden, dass die Ploidie in allen Krankheitsstadien wichtige Hinweise über die Aggressivität des Krebses liefert, und diese schonend über die FNAB gewonnen werden können.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Reinardo,
Zitat: die Ploidie allein bestimmt nicht den Krankheitsverlauf". Könnte es sein, dass Du Deinen Kurs in dieser Frage etwa geändert hast? Ich erinnere mich noch an Deine Empfehlung an einen Mitbetroffenen mit diploidem Befund " er könne sich ruhig schlafen legen". Vielleicht ist es doch besser ein Auge dabei auf zu halten.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... HansiB,  .... Die Daten der roten Kurve wurden aus der Stanzbiopsie vor 3 ½ Jahren gewonnen und zeigen eine x-ploide Verteilung. Die Daten der blauen Kurve stammen aus unserer FNAB-Aktion in Lütjensee vom 1. März dieses Jahres und zeigen eine deutliche Progression. ...


Die Aktion wirft m. E. mehr Fragen auf, als Antworten gegeben werden. Die Stanzbiopsie vor 3 ½ Jahren wurde vermutlich vor Einleiten einer Therapie durchgeführt. Die FNAB fand jetzt unter Testosteronentzug statt. Vor 3 ½ Jahren war die Mehrzahl der gewonnenen Zellen hormonabhängig. Man kann davon ausgehen, dass es sich bei dem neu gewonnenen Untersuchungsmaterial vorwiegend um eine hormonrefraktäre Zellenauswahl handelt, die es möglicherweise, vielleicht in kleinerer Zahl, verteilt in der Masse der hormonabhängigen Zellen auch schon vor 3 ½ Jahren gab. Problem ist, dass sich jetzt die hormonrefraktären Zellen relativ ungehemmt vermehren können.

Jedenfalls lernen wir, dass die Einstufung des unbehandelten Primartzumors durch den Pathologen nach mehrjähriger Therapie ihre Aussagekraft verliert.

Stellt sich weiterhin die Frage, ob das Untersuchungsergebnis  reproduzierbar ist. Würde man jetzt eine weitere Gewebeprobe aus anderen Bereichen der Prostata, aus einer Weichteilmetastase oder aus einer Knochenmetastase entnehmen, käme dann dabei jeweils das gleiche Ergebnis heraus? Ist es zulässig vom Muttertumor auf die Aggressivität der Metastasen zu schließen?




> ..., die Hormontherapie - aus tumorbiologischen Gegebenheiten unsinnig - hat an seiner Progression keinen Anteil.


Na ja, weiß nicht! Die Hormontherapie hat immerhin zu einer sehr deutlichen Reduktion der anfänglich sehr hohen Tumorlast geführt. Ohne diese hätte HansiB heute wahrscheinlich einen PSA-Wert im 4 bis 5-stelligen Bereich und sicher auch einige Beschwerden. Seine derzeitige relative Beschwerdefreiheit ist wohl doch vorwiegend ein Ergebnis der Hormontherapie. Gleichwohl könnte in Zukunft der nun zunehmend hormonunabhängige Tumor ein größeres Problem werden.




> ... Diagnostik macht nur Sinn, wenn zu erwartende Befunde therapeutisch relevant sind. ...


So sehe ich das. Vor dem Hintergrund glaube ich auch nicht, dass das Ergebnis dieser Untersuchung HansiB wirklich weiter bringt. Mich persönlich interessieren viel mehr die PSAVZ und die bildgebenden Untersuchungen. Die bildgebenden Untersuchungen deshalb, weil wir hier immer wieder erfahren, dass auch ohne PSA-Anstieg u. U. Metastasen heranwachsen können. Eine solche Situation würde ich gerne frühzeitig erkennen. 




> ... Sein PSA-Wert ist aktuell 15, und bis zu einem Wert über 1000 ist noch ein langer Weg und vergeht noch viel Zeit meint er voller Zuversicht. ...


Mag sein, allerdings könnte er sich auch täuschen. PSA=15 ng/ml ist schon ganz beachtlich. Es könnte sich durchaus auch ein galoppierender Verlauf einstellen. Ich habe Erfahrungen mit PSAVZen < 3 Wochen. Da liegen dann zwischen PSA=15 ng/dl u. PSA=1000 ng/dl gerade mal 18 Wochen! Außerdem wären dann doch körperliche Beschwerden wahrscheinlich.




> ...  Ich wünsche Konrad alles Glück dieser Welt!


Dem schließe ich mich an.




> ...   Was können wir daraus lernen? Auch bei fortgeschrittenem PCa gibt mir die Ploidie wertvolle Informationen, dass z.B. ab x-ploider Verteilung eine Hormontherapie unnütz ist und nur eine Einbuße der Lebensqualität verursacht.


Nein, HansiB konnte aufgrund der primär sehr hohen Tumorlast auf die Hormontherapie nicht verzichten! Allerdings befürchte ich, dass er in Zukunft sein Augenmerk mehr auf die verbleibenden hormonrefraktären Tumoranteile richten muss. Vor dem Hintergrund bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es Sinn macht, die antiandrogene Therapie unendlich weiterzuführen.

Was würde ich an HansiBs Stelle tun? Ich würde mir z. B. die Ergebnisse derjenigen Männer anschauen, die sich in Regensburg in Behandlung begeben haben. Leider gibt es, wie überall, auch dort Therapieversager. Dabei verbessert ein hoher PSA-Wert die Prognose nicht wirklich. Deshalb würde ich an HansiBs Stelle nicht einfach zuwarten.




> ... Prof. Böcking wird gerne in seinem Institut am Biopsiematerial oder der entfernten Prostata die DNA bestimmen. ...


Hätte in meinem Falle wenig Sinn, denn das anhand der vor zwei Jahren entnommenen Prostata gewonnene Untersuchungsergebnis wäre für meine heutige Situation nicht repräsentativ. Auch eine Nachuntersuchung des alten Materials durch Prof. Bonkhoff halte ich für sinnlos.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Winfried,

ich danke dir für deine Einschätzung, natürlich nach WWs Art.

Natürlich war die Stanzbiopsie vor Therapioebeginn. Ob eine Mehrzahl der Krebszellen bei einer x-ploiden Krebsverteilung hormonabhängig war, wissen wir nicht, ich vermute bei mir eher nicht. Die Hormonth. war nicht so erfolgreich wie du meinst, oder tust. Nach 7 Monaten 2HB, war der Nadir erreicht. Das hätte dir unter 3HB auch gelingen können. Der hielt 1 Monat und der PSA ging stark nach oben, innerhalb von 6 Monaten unter 3HB (so stark wie möglich bekämpfen, so ein Quatsch für mich) stieg er um das 4,5 Fache. Sieht so eine funktionierende HB aus?

Momentan steigt der PSA, seit 8 Monaten ohne Medikamente (mache es auch mal) in knapp 4 Monaten von 6,33 auf 14,7 Am 27.9.07 war die Letzte Eligardspritze (unnötig, interessiert keinen meiner Ärzte). Ich therapiere mich, wie du weisst, seit 2 Jahren daher selbst. Der Erfolg kann sich sehen lassen, wie schauht es bei dir aus? Ich habe den Eindruck, die PSAVZ verringert sich, am 12.2.08 PSA 12.36, am 13.3.08 PSA 14.7 (ich hatte mehr erwartet).

Du ignorierst (seit über 2 Jahren) vollkommen, bei deiner Bewertung, meine naturheilkundlichen Aktivitäten, das ist nicht richtig!

Ein PSA von 14,7, bei dieser ganzen Krebslast, die LK- Knochenmets (schönes Wort Rudolf, wo bleibt deine Einschätzung) haben sich ja nicht verringert, ist glaube ich nicht schlecht. 

Ich bin der Meinung das PCa war nach 6 Monaten hormonunabhängig und brachte mir keinen Benifit mehr. Da geht es immer sonst los mit "Angsttherapien". 

Im April 08 sollte ich, nach 1 Jahr ein erneutes Scinti machen, um dir zu zeigen, daß die Aktivität und Intensität in den Metatsasen, wenn überhaupt, nur gering zugenommen hat. Bei mir sieht man wenigstens was in den morschen Knochen. Wir erleben aber auch, daß bei hohem PSA-Anstieg, Metastasen heranwachsen. PSA 14,7 bei mir ist nicht beachtlich. PSA 30 ohne Prostata, bestrahlt, chemotisiert, mit Medikamenten bis zum Hals voll, ist eine andere Sache und nicht vergleichbar.

Du sprichst von evtl. zukünftigen Beschwerden, 3,5 Jahre bin ich beschwerdefrei, das ist doch eine tolle Sache. Ich habe die antiandrogene Th. und alle Medikamente im Juli 2007 abgesetzt. Bisher ist der PSA nicht eyplodiert, ich glaube auch zukünftig nicht. 

Vielleicht wirkt auch da die Vitalpilze und die Zell-Symbiose-Th. sowie auch bei evtl. Weichteilmetastasen systemisch. LSA Wert von 17,2 < 25 mg/dl sowie die EAV-Werte zeigen nach wie vor, die Gesundheit meiner Organe.

Warum du nicht einen Nadir unter 3HB abgewartet hast, ist mir heute noch ein Rätsel und "schon" nach 3,5 Monaten mit der CHemoorgie begannst.
Auch die andrern lokalen Th, waren nicht sehr erfolgreich, wie ich meine. Wir haben oft schon darüber gesprochen. Mich würde nach wie vor deine DNA-Z sehr interessieren, dir bringt es nichts, aber der "Wissenschaft". Im Verfgleich der Nebenwirkungen, hast du für mich unglaubliches erdulden müssen. Auch ich wünsche dir, alles Glück der Erde, du bist einiges jünger.

Ich habe alles erreicht, keinerlei ernstere Sorgen, keine Ängste (ich kenne Metastasenschmerzen von früher), eine tolle Familie, Kinder bestens in Arbeit, beide vorort, ich kann optimistisch in die Zukunft schauen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

ich werde wenn Reinardos Beurteilung kommt, was dazu und zu den Vorteilen meiner sanften Therapie sagen.

Am Montag mache ich ein erneutes Knochenzinti, seit längerem bin ich ohne Zometa, mal sehen was die morschen Knochen machen. Ob diese trotz Erhöhung der "Bösartigkeit" noch ruhen, ich vermute ja, wenn ich so mein Gefühl und die Osteoneuropathie im li. Fuß (dem "Metastasenschmerzfuß") betrachte.

Meine naturheilkundliche Ärztin, hat mir die Überwiesung rausgeschrieben. Jetzt habe ich bis zum nächsten Szinti wieder ein  Jahr Zeit.

Ich hoffe euch geht es auch so gut wie mir, ich habe meine Ernährung nochmals reduziert, nehme aber an, daß ich kaum abnehmen werde, sonder viel meinem gesunden Körper überlasse.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo, liebe Mitstreiter!

Hier nun, in Abstimmung mit Reinardo, seine DNA-Zytometrie-Historie einschl. seiner eigenen Stellungnahme, Auszügen aus dem Gutachten von Prof. Böcking sowie der inzwischen schon gewohnten grafischen Gegenüberstellung.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel


*1. Auszüge aus dem Böcking-Gutachten:*

 Darin sieht man pluriforme Karzinomzellen. Diese sind meist stärker dissoziiert und liegen häufig nacktkernig vor. Die Kerne sind von ganz unterschiedlicher Größe und Form, sie weisen gelegentlich große Nukleolen auf.

Das Zellbild entspricht einem mischdifferenzierten Prostatakarzinom. Bei dem geringst differenzierten Anteil handelt es sich um ein Adenokarzinom der Prostata Grad III.

 Nach interner Kalibrierung  und Messung von 312 Tumorzellen zeigte sich eine breite Stammlinie bei 2,6c.

Damit liegt eine sogenannte x-ploide DNA-Verteilung (Typ C nach Tribukait) vor.

Im Vergleich zu den DNA-Histogrammen desselben Tumors aus dem Jahre 2001 (Typ A-B nach Tribukait) und 2007 (Typ B-C nach Tribukait), ist es jetzt zu einer Tumor mit absinkender Stammlinie auf 2c gekommen (Typ C nach Tribukait).


*2. Grafische Gegenüberstellung*




*3. Reinardos Stellungnahme*

Hallo:

Danke an Schorschel für die zeichnerische Darstellung meiner DNA-Analyse und für die Einbringung ins Forum. Es zeigt sich doch auch hier, dass man als Gruppe mit den verschiedenartigen Fähigkeiten der Mitglieder mehr vollbringen kann als nur als Einzelner.

Die nach Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie, vorgenommen von dem Urologen Dr. Bliemeister in Lütjensee, erstellte DNA-Analyse hat mich allerdings getroffen wie ein Todesurteil (mit Aufschub). Wenn der Urologe fs in einem seiner Beiträge schreibt, dass bei hohen Gleason-Werten, z.B. 4+5, eine DNA-Analyse sich eigentlich erübrige, so gilt dies wohl auch in umgekehrter Richtung. Ich bin nun dabei, mich innerlich darauf einzustellen.

Noch im Mai 2007 hatte ich eine peritetraploide Einstufung, also eine noch relativ gute Prognose, wie es in der GEK-Broschüre formuliert ist, was sich nun innerhalb eines Jahres mit x-ploid zu einer aneuploiden Situation weiterentwickelt hat. Damit verengen sich die therapeutischen Möglichkeiten und die Gefahr der Streuung und Metastasenbildung ist immanent. 

Ich erinnere daran, dass ich im Jahre 2001 eine peridiploide DNA-Verteilung hatte (Gleason 2+3), was nach heutigem Wissen sogar eine Strategie des kontrollierten Abwartens gerechtfertigt hätte. Damals hatte ich mich jedoch zu einer DHB (Leibowitz) entschlossen, weil mir dies als die einzige Möglichkeit erschien, den Risiken und Nebenwirkungen von Prostatektomie und Bestrahlung aus dem Wege zu gehen.

Gerne wüsste ich, ob die Entwicklung meiner DNA ein natürlicher Prozess der Dedifferenzierung war oder ein durch die Hormontherapie induzierter. Ich hätte hierfür jedoch kürzere Zeit nach Ende der DHB eine FNAB mit DNA-Analyse machen lassen müssen, wusste damals aber noch nichts von dieser Möglichkeit.

Zur Diagnose: 

Man muss immer unterscheiden die im Verlaufe der PC-Erkrankung sich entwickelnde Dedifferenzierung des Krebses, d.h. die fortschreitende Zunahme seiner Malignität (Gleason-Score, DNA-Verteilung) einerseits und das Wachstum des Krebses andererseits, wobei letzteres sich in der Größe des Tumors, der Kapselüberschreitung und Metastasenbildung anzeigt. Beide Entwicklungsrichtungen verlaufen nicht unbedingt konform, können sogar weit auseinandergehen.

Es ist in jedem Stadium der Erkrankung deshalb wichtig zu wissen, wo man steht und was man machen könnte und sollte, um die eine oder andere oder beide der Entwicklungsrichtungen zu beeinflussen, im günstigsten Falle zum totalen Regress zu bringen. 

Es ist das große Verdienst einer kleinen Gruppe von Pathologen, diese Entwicklungsprozesse analysiert und anschaulich im Experten-Symposium an der Universität Bremen im Mai 2005 vorgetragen zu haben. Und die Gmünder Ersatzkasse hatte als einzige der großen Kassen den Mut, diese 
Forschungsergebnisse, die z. T. allgemein akzeptierten diagnostischen und therapeutischen Vorstellungen der etablierten Urologie zuwiderlaufen, zu publizieren und ihren Mitgliedern und der Allgemeinheit zu empfehlen. 

So ergibt z.B. in meinem Fall die Höhe des zuletzt gemessenen PSA-Wertes von 6,9 (unter Proscar) zusammen mit meinem Wohlbefinden ein völlig falsches Bild von der Ernsthaftigkeit der Situation. Und eine Stanz-Rebiopsie, wie von einigen Pathologen und Urologen immer wieder zwecks Therapie-Monitoring in die Diskussion gebracht, verbietet sich wegen der Verletzungs- und insbes. bei hoher Malignität gegebenen Streuungsgefahr.

Zur Therapie: 

Ausgehend von meiner peridiploiden Situation im Jahre 2001 hatte ich mit einer langsam fortschreitenden Dedifferenzierung zwar gerechnet. Tribukait schreibt: Langzeituntersuchungen machen deutlich, dass der Begriff eines klinisch insignifikanten Tumors nur unter Berücksichtigung einer Zeitangabe sinnvoll ist. Patienten mit lokalisierten diploiden Grad I Tumoren haben zwar eine 5jährige Tumor-spezifische Überlebenserwartung von mehr als 95%, die jedoch nach 10 Jahren auf 75% abgesunken ist. Wiederholte Biopsien bestätigen eine zeitlich fortlaufende Dedifferenzierung des Tumors.

Aber ich hatte nicht erwartet, dass es so schnell gehen würde, dass innerhalb eines Jahres eine Entwicklung von peritetraploid zu x-ploid sich vollziehen könnte. Nun rechne ich sogar damit, dass bis zum nächsten Jahr, wenn ich beabsichtige, wieder eine FNAB/DNA-Analyse zu machen, eine Entwicklung zu multiploid, d.h. zur letztmöglichen Einstufung, sich vollzogen haben könnte.

In dieser Situation jetzt eine Hormontherapie zu beginnen, wäre unzureichend, kontraproduktiv und trotz vorübergehendem PSA-Abfall eher lebensverkürzend. Eine kurative Therapie, wie Knut und Hutschi gemacht haben (Protonen-/oder Intensitätsmodulierte Strahlentherapie), hätte nur Sinn bei Organbegrenzung. Das werde ich prüfen lassen, sobald ich in Deutschland bin. Das beste bildgebende Verfahren wäre ein Pet-Cholin-CT, leider nicht als Kassenleistung verfügbar. Über Bemühungen der Patienten-Vertretung BPS zur Kostenübernahme dieser für PC-Erkrankte so wichtigen Untersuchung durch die gesetzlichen Kassen ist mir bisher nichts bekannt.

Leibowitz, der in seinen Schriften nach meiner Kenntnis auf DNA und Ploidie keinen Bezug nimmt, ist aber ein guter Beobachter. So schreibt er, dass ein Tumor, der eine Therapie überlebt hat, stärker geworden ist und mit stärkeren Waffen angegangen werden muss. Sein Ziel ist die Erhaltung von Lebensqualität, und er kombiniert einen zweiten Zyklus seiner DHB mit einer leicht verträglichen Chemotherapie. Er versucht damit, die Dedifferenzierung zu stoppen und mittels Hormontherapie das Wachstum des Tumors zu begrenzen, sofern die Hormontherapie überhaupt noch auf einen hormonsensiblen Anteil trifft. Dem stehen in Deutschland jedoch Richtlinien entgegen, und die gesetzlichen Kassen übernehmen Kosten erst in einem Stadium, in dem es oft schon zu spät ist. 

Tribukait macht Verlauf und Ausgang unserer Erkrankung jedoch nicht allein von der Ploidie abhängig, sondern definiert als weitere Determinanten das Stadium der Erkrankung sowie die Proliferationsfraktion und entwickelt hierfür voneinander unabhängige Überlebenskurven. Er schreibt: Wie bei den meisten soliden Tumoren sind es auch beim Prostatakarzinom die Fernmetastasen, die den Ausgang der Tumorerkrankung bestimmen. . . Das Vorkommen von Skelettmetastasen ist mit einer relativ kurzen Überlebensdauer verbunden. Der Medianwert der in Fig. 7 gezeigten tumorspezifischen Überlebenskurve von 105 Patienten mit nachgewiesenen Skelettmetastasen beträgt 2,3 Jahre gegenüber einem Medianwert von 10 Jahren für 510 Patienten aller Stadien und Grade ohne nachgewiesene Skelettmetastasen. Diese Kurve zeigt jedoch auch, dass etwa 20% der Patienten mit Skelettmetastasen 5 Jahre oder länger überleben können. Dabei spielt offensichtlich die Zellproliferation eine Rolle. Das wird deutlich bei der in Fig. 8 vorgenommenen Aufteilung der Patienten mit Metastasen in zwei Gruppen in Abhängigkeit von der S-Phasefraktion der Primärtumoren, solche mit S-Phase Werten von <5,1 und >5,1%. Die Ergebnisse zeigen ein signifikant besseres Überleben der Patienten mit niedriger Proliferationsrate des Primärtumors. Es lassen sich also Zusammenhänge zwischen Eigenschaften von Metastasen und Primärtumoren nachweisen, die genutzt werden können, klinisch wichtige prognostische Informationen über Eigenschaften von Fernmetastasen zu erhalten.

Angesichts meines bereits erreichten Alters (76) könnte es für mich also auch eine Option sein, mit das Immunsystem stärkenden anti-angiogenen Maßnahmen und gesunder Lebensführung zu versuchen, das Größenwachstum des Tumors zu verlangsamen und mittels Biphosphonaten die Metastasenbildung zu verhindern bzw. anzuhalten.
Die Zeit, darüber noch nachzudenken, muss ich mir nehmen.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo!

Zur eben von mir ins Forum gestellten Reinardo-Historie möchte ich anmerken, dass ich nach wie vor erstaunt bin, dass die aktuelle (grüne) Kurve so viel gefährlicher sein soll als die blaue 2001er-Kurve. Mir scheint die "wilde" rote 2007er-Kurve viel gefährlicher auszusehen als diese leichte Rechtsverschiebung von blau auf grün. Aber ich verstehe nach wie vor zu wenig von der komplizierten Ploidie-Materie.

Ich mache diese Anmerkung nicht nur wegen meines eigenen Erstaunens, sondern auch als Hinweis, dass ich nicht versehentlich die Jahresangaben vertauscht habe.

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Georg,

die Klassifizierung ist, wie auch in der GEK-Broschüre nachzulesen, folgende

peridiploid = Stammlinie zwischen 1,8 und 2,2

peritetraploid = Stammlinie zwischen 3,6 und 4,4 also genau beim Doppelten der periploiden Verteilung

x-ploid = Häufigkeitsgipfel der DNA-Verteilung außerhalb der peridiploiden und peritetraploiden Bereiche.

Die 2007-Verteilung von Reinardo hatte noch die Hauptstammlinien im peridiploiden und tetraploiden Bereich, wobei aber der Schwanz zu höheren c-Werten schon andeutet, dass die Entdifferenzierung voran schreitet. Die jetzige 2008-Verteilung liegt zwischen der peridiploiden und peritetraploiden Stammlinienbereich bei 2,6c und ist somit eine x-ploide Verteilung. Prof. Böcking beschreibt ja auch, dass die Zellen/Kerne schon sehr unterschiedlich sind also stärker gestört. Die jetzige x-ploide Verteilung von Reinardo ist aber günstiger als die Ausgangsverteilung von HansiB von 2004, die auch nur eine breite Stammlinie hatte bei 3,7c, da sie bei tieferen c-Werten angesiedelt ist. Entscheidend ist also nicht die graphische Konzentration der Verteilung sondern die Lage der Stammlinien für die Beurteilung der Aggressivität.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Michael A.

> Zur eben von mir ins Forum gestellten Reinardo-Historie möchte ich anmerken, dass ich nach wie vor erstaunt bin, dass die aktuelle (grüne) Kurve so viel gefährlicher sein soll als die blaue 2001er-Kurve. Mir scheint die "wilde" rote 2007er-Kurve viel gefährlicher auszusehen als diese leichte Rechtsverschiebung von blau auf grün. Aber ich verstehe nach wie vor zu wenig von der komplizierten Ploidie-Materie.
> 
> Ich mache diese Anmerkung nicht nur wegen meines eigenen Erstaunens, sondern auch als Hinweis, dass ich nicht versehentlich die Jahresangaben vertauscht habe.


Hallo Schorschel,

auch ich bin kein großer Kenner der DNA. Den Aufsatz von Prof. Böcking
"DNA-Bildzytometrie" habe ich mir schon mehrmals durchgelesen.
Ich habe das so verstanden: Eine gesunde Zelle hat 2 gleiche Chromosomensätze eine vom Vater und eine von der Mutter. Die werden  in der Stammlinie bei 2c dargestellt.Bei Krebs verlieren oder gewinnen die Zellen Chromosomen. Im Bereich von 1,8c und 2,2c ist der Krebs peridiploid zwischen 3,6c und 4,4c peritetraploid außerhalb diesen Bereiche x-ploid. Wenn Du Dir jetzt Reinardos Stammlinien ansiehst dann war 2001
die Stammlinie bei 1,6c bis 2,4c und ein kleiner Ausschlag bei 3,8c bis 4,3c
Sein Krebs war peridiploid. 2007 war noch eine kleine Stammlinie bei 1,6c bis 2,4c und eine große bei 3,6 bis 4,6c sein Krebs war peritetraploid.
Die Stammlinie 2008 ist bei 2,2c bis 4,2c dann noch ein kleiner ausschlag bei 5,3c jetzt ist sein Krebs x-ploid.
Ich hoffe das es so richtig ist. Vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand, der sich besser auskennt.

Gruß, Michael A.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Reinardo,  Deine neueste Verteilung liegt vor und man kann nur bedrückt sein, wie innerhalb solch kurzer Zeit der die Malignität eines Tumor sich verschlechtern konnte, wenn denn die Darstellung stimmt. Die Interpretationen der Mitstreiter sind richtig, auch wenn eine Linksverschiebung suggeriert wird, die gerne als Besserung interpretiert wird. Das DNA-Histogramm signalisiert X-Ploidität. Und dennoch: Mir fehlen da noch zu viele Kennziffern, um zu einer letztendgültigen Einschätzung zu kommen. Der PSA von nicht mal 7 scheint nicht sehr beunruhigend, auch wenn wir das kennen: hoher Gleason und niedriger PSA. Den Gleason kennen wir nicht und werden wir wohl auch nie erfahren. 

Was aber wichtig ist zu wissen: Welches ist das aktuelle Prostata-Volumen und welches die Tumorgröße? Wieviele FNAB-Entnahmen wurden bei der Untersuchung gezogen? Hatte man zufällig ein kleines hochmalignes Nest angesaugt, dessen Größe man gar nicht kennt und das jetzt verhältnismäßig überdimensioniert erscheint und das man 2007 nur verfehlt hatte? Gibt es eine Chance dies anzunehmen? Die erkannten x-ploiden Zellen sind natürlich da und lassen sich nicht leugnen, aber die hattest Du auch schon 2007. Es sind jedoch möglicherweise eine weitaus größere Anzahl von noch tetraploiden Zellen da, die von der FNAB nicht erreicht wurden und die das ganze Bild relativieren würden. Immerhin scheinen die hochgradig mutierten Zellen ganz rechts außen von 2007 verschwunden. Das PET/CT wird Dir über die Größe und Ausdehnung einigermaßen Aufschluß geben können. 

Mich beschäftigt doch ziemlich, dass das Tempo der Malignisierung so hoch zu sein scheint und dass die DNA-Zytologie dieses eigentlich mit der Bestimmung des Proliferationsfaktors abschätzen kann und hätte tun müssen. Dies ist leider nicht geschehen und auch jetzt scheint es keine Angaben hierüber zu geben. Du selbst hast hierzu Tribukait zitiert. Hinterher ist man schlauer und hat gut reden. Ich habe an anderer Stelle erst vor kurzem schon darüber gemeckert. 

Es scheinen hochaggressive Zellen vorhanden zu sein, die sich erst nach vielen Jahren nach Deiner DHB beginnen zu entfalten und insofern aus meiner Sicht ursächlich nicht mit dieser zusammenhängen können. Ist es so undenkbar, dass sich auch sozusagen ein zweiter Krebs herausbilden kann, mit eigener, nachgeordneter Pathogenese, auch wenn der erste in Zaum gehalten wurde? Man weiß es nicht. Systematisch zumindest ist dies nicht auszuschließen. Es müßte geklärt werden: wie können aggressive Zellen so lange schlummern? 

Ich behaupte noch immer, dass eine vorhandene Gewebeprobe wichtigen zusätzlichen Aufschluß geben könnte anhand diverser Marker. Ich sehe meine Skepsis hinsichtlich der Verlaufskontrolle allein anhand von FNABs bestätigt. Für mich ergibt sich die Konsequenz, dass ich nach meiner ADT3 die Fortschrittskontrolle anhand einer Stanzbiopsie vornehmen lassen werde, wo mir dann histologische und zytologische Prüfungen zugänglich sind. Reinardo, es gibt noch sicher viel zu prüfen und zu diskutieren. Laß den Kopf nicht hängen. Das Ding ist noch lange nicht gelaufen. 
Liebe Grüße Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

die Ploidieentwicklung bei Reinardo zeigt eine Entdifferenzierung, wobei ich persönlich auch von der Geschwindigkeit überrascht bin. Aber ich meine, dass Reinardo schon mit seiner nachfolgenden Analyse einen wichtigen Hinweis gegeben hat

_Man muss immer unterscheiden die im Verlaufe der PC-Erkrankung sich entwickelnde Dedifferenzierung des Krebses, d.h. die fortschreitende Zunahme seiner Malignität (Gleason-Score, DNA-Verteilung) einerseits und das Wachstum des Krebses andererseits, wobei letzteres sich in der Größe des Tumors, der Kapselüberschreitung und Metastasenbildung anzeigt. Beide Entwicklungsrichtungen verlaufen nicht unbedingt konform, können sogar weit auseinandergehen.

_
Der richtige Weg ist wohl jetzt mit einem PET-Cholin-CT plus MRT sich ein Bild zu machen über den Istzustand des Tumors. Hier, lieber Reinhard, möchte ich auf den Hinweis von Ruggero1 aufmerksam machen, dass in Tübingen eine Studie läuft und auch für Kassenpatienten keine Kosten anfallen. Ich würde mich dort anmelden.
Zu Deiner Anmerkung, Hartmut, bezüglich der fehlenden Angabe der Proliferationsfraktion habe ich einen Hinweis bekommen, dass diese nur sinnvoll ist bei vorliegen einer Stammlinie nämlich der peridiploiden. Bei Auftreten weiterer Stammlinien ist das Pca instabil/unkalkulierbar, so dass die Angabe der PF keinen Sinn macht. Deshalb gibt Prof. Böcking diese nur bei reiner peridiploider Verteilung an.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## ruggero1

> Hallo Reinardo,    ....
> 
> Was aber wichtig ist zu wissen: Welches ist das aktuelle Prostata-Volumen und welches die Tumorgröße? Wieviele FNAB-Entnahmen wurden bei der Untersuchung gezogen? Hatte man zufällig ein kleines hochmalignes Nest angesaugt, dessen Größe man gar nicht kennt und das jetzt verhältnismäßig überdimensioniert erscheint und das man 2007 nur verfehlt hatte? Gibt es eine Chance dies anzunehmen? Die erkannten x-ploiden Zellen sind natürlich da und lassen sich nicht leugnen, aber die hattest Du auch schon 2007. Es sind jedoch möglicherweise eine weitaus größere Anzahl von noch tetraploiden Zellen da, die von der FNAB nicht erreicht wurden und die das ganze Bild relativieren würden. Immerhin scheinen die hochgradig mutierten Zellen ganz rechts außen von 2007 verschwunden. Das PET/CT wird Dir über die Größe und Ausdehnung einigermaßen Aufschluss geben können. 
> 
> .... 
> Liebe Grüße Hartmut


Hartmuts Vermutung mit dem zufällig angesaugten "hochmalignen Nest" entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Logik: Wieso sollten bei deinem Alter, lieber Reinardo - immerhin 76 - deine Krebszellen plötzlich solch ein Tempo in ihrer Entdifferenzierung vorlegen und innerhalb von 8 Monaten so ins Negative kippen, obwohl wir doch wissen, dass Prostatakrebszellen bei fortgeschrittenem Alter nur langsam wachsen? Auf das "hochmaligne Nest" deutet ja auch das Verschwinden der hochgradig mutierten Zellen ganz rechts außen von 2007 hin, ein Beleg dafür, dass jetzt in Hamburg ganz andere Regionen deiner Prostata getroffen wurden. Gut, vielleicht bist du der Ausnahmefall par excellence - nur kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Eher wäre es schon möglich, dass die FNAB von 2007 ein "begrenzt malignes Nest" getroffen hätte - diese Möglichkeit besteht sich ja auch.
Und meine Schlussfolgerung daraus? Eine ganz einfache: Ploidie hin, Ploidie her - es gibt kein einheitliches Muster und damit auch keine endgültige Aussage! Hilfestellung gibt dir meiner Ansicht nach im Moment nur dein PSA-Wert, der sich doch aber ganz stabil auf einem Niveau hält, das ebenfalls nicht für schnelles Wachstum der PCa-Zellen spricht.
Hinsichtlich des Cholin PET CTs weißt du sicherlich, dass es dir zeigt, wo sich das Cholin in deinem Körper anreichert- wobei nicht jede Anreicherung von Cholin gleich Krebs bedeutet -, es wird dir aber nichts über die Malignität der angezeigten Krebsherde sagen. 
Im Endeffekt, lieber Reinardo, wirst du dann wissen, dass du gefährliche und weniger gefährliche Krebszellen in dir hast - aber das weißt du ja schon länger...
Welche Therapie-Optionen sich dadurch ergeben? Ich weiß es nicht;
ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten, die meinen, die Therapie sollte sich an den negativsten Erkenntnissen hinsichtlich des PCa orientieren. Wie weit die sich daraus ergebende Unsicherheit allerdings auszuhalten ist?

Alles Gute!
Ruggero

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Ruggero, Knut, Hartmuth, Schorschel und Michael. 
Danke fuer Eure Kommentierung, die nach Erklaerungen sucht und Hoffnung macht. Danke auch an Ruggero, der mir Hinweise zum PET-CT in Tuebingen hat zukommen lassen. Das werde ich in den naechsten Tagen in Angriff nehmen.

Herr Dr. Bliemeister hat mir im Hinblick auf das bei Aneuploidie sich aufbauende Gefahrenpotential eine HIFU-Therapie nahe gelegt, um die Tumorlast zu reduzieren. Aber ich tendiere nach laengerem Ueberlegen auch jetzt nicht zu einer radikalen Massnahme, aus zwei Gruenden.
Erstens glaube ich meine Situation dadurch nicht wirklich zu verbessern. Wie Knuts Statistik ja auch belegt, sind Rezidive bei Aneuploidie sicher zu erwarten, und dann bin ich auf der "Therapiekarriere" mit Bestrahlung, Hormontherapie, Chemotherapie mit all den Beschwernissen und Aengsten, was ich nicht will. 
Es geht mir hier in Spanien gut. Die Sonne, das Licht, die gesunde Kost, die Gesellschaft lieber Menschen. Lieber hier noch 1 oder 2 Jahre leben und dann Ende, als im verregneten Deutschland bei den Professoren der Urologie zu antechambrieren und Therapien zu absolvieren, in die ich kein Vertrauen habe.
Zweitens bin ich nicht bereit, fuer Diagnostik und Therapien, welche die gesetzlichen Kassen nicht uebernehmen, Schulden zu machen  oder meinen bescheidenen Besitz in Deutschland und Spanien fuer off-label Therapien zu verkaufen oder zu verpfaenden und damit das Erbe fuer meine Kinder zu schmaelern. 

Ich habe mich nun 6 Jahre lang seit meiner Erstdiagnose mit Prostatakrebs beschaeftigt und viel gelesen. Meine Schlussfolgerung aus dem allen ist, dass man als an Prostatakrebs Erkrankter  gut beraten ist, die von der Urologie routinemaessig angebotene Diagnostik und Therapie  zuerst einmal zu verweigern, und sich erst nach gruendlicher Information fuer etwas zu entscheiden. 

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Harro

*Heroische Kommentierung

*Hallo, lieber Reinhard, Respekt vor Deinem mutigen, überhaupt nicht fatalistisch klingendem Bekenntnis zu einer schon ziemlich fest zementierten Meinung über Deine zukünftige Vorgehensweise. Es kommt letztlich doch wohl so wie es kommen muss, und  unsere, also Deine Möglichkeiten sind nach dem uns bekannten Wissensstand eher als sehr wenig Erfolg versprechend zu betrachten. Trotzdem wirst Du alles in Deiner Macht stehende unternehmen, um dem Belzebub doch noch ein Schnippchen zu schlagen. Ich bin sicher, nachdem ich Dich in Hamburg mit Deiner ebenfalls grundsätzlich positiv eingestellten lieben Frau erlebt habe, dass Dir das locker so gelingt, wie Du es gerade angekündigt hast. Selbstmitleid ist ohnehin ab einem gewissen Punkt nicht mehr sehr hilfreich, obwohl es mir in jüngeren Jahren auch schon mal Linderung verschafft hat, wenn man glaubte, kein Licht mehr am Ende des Tunnels erkennen zu können. Ich wünsche mir schon heute, dass ich so gefasst bei einer wieder ungünstiger für mich sich entwickelnden Situation so reagieren kann, wie Du es gerade vorlebst. Lieber Reinhard, wir werden noch lange Zeit zum gemeinsamen Gedankenaustausch haben. Davon bin ich fest überzeugt. Daumendrücken soll manchmal geholfen haben.

*"Die Zeit wartet auf niemanden. Sammle jeden Moment, der dir bleibt, denn er ist wertvoll. Teile ihn mit einem besonderen Menschen und er wird noch viel kostbarer"

*Einen herzlichen Gruß aus der Pfalz nach Spanien von Harald

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Reinardo,
Deine Zeilen habe ich als sehr sympathisch empfunden. Allerdings: "1 oder 2 Jahre leben und dann Ende", das geht weit an dem vorbei was Du noch vor Dir hast! Oh je, da bist Du eindeutig viel zu pessimistisch.
Das eine oder andere sinnvolle Therapeutische überlegst Du Dir sicher auch noch, ohne Deinen Prinzipien untreu zu werden. Da ist die Diskussion auch erst am Anfang. Dir alles Gute und Daumen nach oben.

Grüße aus dem Schwabenlande
Hartmut

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Oh je, da bist Du eindeutig viel zu pessimistisch....


Da ich Reinardo "live" erleben durfte, kann ich nur bestätigen, wie recht Du hast, lieber Hartmut.

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Reinhard und Freunde,

wenn ihr mich fragt, würde ich auf jede bildgebende Untersuchung für dich die dich Geld kostet verzichten.

Machst du ein PET/Ct hast du auch keine 100 % Sicherheit, daß nichts da ist. Denk an mich vor 3,5 Jahren, da bist du heute noch Meilen weit entfernt und du kennst meine 3,5 Jährige Lebensqualität. Ich gedenke nicht, so wie es sich macht, an eine Veränderungin den nächsten Jahren.

Wir sehen uns in Lütjensee in den 2-3 Jahren, da wirst du über deine damalige Skepsis lachen. So schlimm. wie immer getan wird, sind zumindest bei mir die Metastasen nicht. Aktuell gehen erneut die Metastasen sichtbar zurück, evtl. wenn man nicht zu viel dran rum macht, nur unter reduziertem Zometa!

Sollte man Minimetastsen finden, was dann, Glivec-Studie, leichte Chemo, wer macht es. Auch da kennen wir nur relativ kurzzeitliche Ergenbisse und genug Fehlschläge.

Ich würde mein Geld lieber für naturheilkundliche, immunmodulierende Therapien verwenden, das ist auch gut, für den ganzen Körper.

Viel Erfolg, Gruß an deine liebe Frau, Konrad

----------


## Harro

*Bestimmung der Ploidie

*Hallo, Forumsfreunde, bin eben bei der Suche nach einem älteren Beitrag auch auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen, der sicher ganz besonders für die neu Betroffenen lesenswert sein könnte:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...17&postcount=1

Hier wäre nun noch zu ergänzen, dass auch von archivierten Gewebeproben, die per Stanzbiopsie entnommen wurden, per DNA-Zytometrie die Ploidie bestimmt werden kann, um noch nachträglich Informationen über die Biologie des Tumors bzw. auch seiner Malignität zu bekommen.

*"Besitzest du wirklich etwas Gutes, so glaube von anderen Besseres, damit du Demut bewahrst"
*(Thomas von Kempen)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Zyto-Pathologie

*Hallo, Freunde der Ploidie-Bestimmung, in einem Beitrag wurde unlängst im Zusammenhang mit der Bewertung des Befundes unseres lieben Reinardo nach FNAB und anschließender DNA-Zytometrie der Verdacht geäußert, dass im die Befunde erstellenden Institut wohl noch mit alten Geräten gearbeitet würde und dass sich das Institut selbst wohl schon in Auflösung befände. Hierzu nun die von mir erbetene und eben per E-Mail eingegangene Stellungnahme von Professor Böcking, der ja auch meine per FNAB gewonnenen Zellen bewertet hat:

Lieber Herr Hutschenreuter! 

1. In der diagnostischen DNA-Zytometrie sind Angaben zur  Proliferationsfraktion aus methodischen Gründen nur erlaubt, wenn es sich um  eine einzelne DNA-Tumor-Stammlinie handelt (z.B. peridipoid). Andernfalls  überlagern sich bei Vorliegen von mehreren Stammlinien die DNA-Werte von  deren verschiedenen Zellzyklusfraktionen. Wer dennoch eine  Proliferationsfraktion bei Vorliegen einer X-ploiden-Verteilung angibt,  setzt diese fälschlicherweise zu hoch an, da er  Zellen, die zur G2/M-Phase  der diploiden Population gehören, dazu zählt.Wie sollte er sie auch  herausrechnen? 
2. Was hat die messtechnisch nachgewiesene zytogenetische Progression des  Prostatakarzinoms von Herrn S. innerhalb von neun Monaten mit den dieses  diagnostizierenden Zytologen zu tun? 
3. Mein Institut befindet sich nicht in Abwicklung. Vielmehr hat der  Ärztliche Direktor des Universitätsklinikums in einer Sitzung der  Personalkommission zu Protokoll gegeben, dass dieses ab September 2009  fortgeführt wird. Zwei daran interessierte, namhafte deutsche Professoren  haben sich als Bewerber um meine Nachfolge hier bereits vorgestellt.  Außerdem werde ich anschließend als Medical Director einer am  Universitätsklinikum Düsseldorf angesiedelten internationalen diagnostischen  Service-Gesellschaft die DNA-Zytometrie dieses Instituts weiter betreuen. 
4. Wir entwickeln derzeit die DNA-Bildzytometrie samt hard- und software in  Kooperation mit dem Lehrstuhl für Bildverarbeitung an der  Rheinisch-Technischen Hochschule (RWTH) in Aachen weiter. Auf dem letzten  Kongress der International Society for Cellular Oncology (ISCO) am  01.03.2008 in Amsterdam haben wir sieben wissenschaftliche Vortäge bzw.  Poster zur diagnostischen Zytometrie präsentiert. Diese Gesellschaft setzt  derzeit eine "Task Force for Standardization of Diagnostic  DNA-Image-Cytometry" ein, deren Mitglied ich bin.Unsere Messungen  entsprechen dem von der European Society for Analytical Cellular Pathology  (ESACP) publizieren Standards (Haroske et al., 2001), bzw. sie sind meist  präziser. 

Nach diesen Klarstellungen mag sich jeder Leser sein eigenes Bild über die  Seriosität und Qualifikation der mir zur Kenntnis gebrachten Textpassagen  über mich und mein Institut machen. 

Mit den besten Grüßen, Ihr 

A. Böcking

Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Ich schätze mich sehr glücklich, daß ich am 1. März 2008 mit dabei war, als in Lütjensee bei einigen Betroffenen per FNAB und anschließender Ploidie-Bestimmung ein Status über die zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch aktuelle Tumor-Biologie bzw. die noch bestehende Malignität erstellt wurde.

*"Glaube ist eine Art von sechstem Sinn, der wirksam wird, wenn die Vernunft versagt"
*(Mahatma Gandhi, Führer der indischen Befreiungsbewegung)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## henrik40

Liebe Forumsmitglieder,
ich habe mit den Stanzen meiner 24-fach Biopsie bei Herrn Prof. Böcking eine DNA-Zytometrie durchführen lassen. Dabei ist folgendes herausgekommen:
DNA [c] [n] [%]
1,5 1 0,27
1,7 15 4,01
1,9 71 18,98
2,1 149 39,83
2,3 123 32,89
2,5 3 0,80
2,7 0 0
2,9 0 0
3,1 0 0
3,3 0 0
3,5 1 0,27
3,7 1 0,27
3,9 1 0,27
4,1 1 0,27
4,3 3 0,80
4,5 2 0,53
4,7 1 0,27
4,9 1 0,27
5,1 0 0
5,3 1 0,27
Wörtlich heisst es: Nach enzymatischer Zellvereinzelung, Eichung mit 39 Fibroblasten und Messung von 374 Tumorzellen zeigt sich eine größte peridiploide Stammlinie bei 2,21 c mit einem Verdoppelungsgipfel im Bereich von 4c und eine geringe Proliferationsfraktion von ca. 3,7 %.
Damit liegt in diesem Fall eine sogenannte peridiploide DNA-Verteilung vor. Dies entspricht einem Typ A nach Tribukait (1993).
Das ist doch ein sehr erfreuliches Ergebnis, wenn man sich schon damit abgefunden hat, Krebszellen in der Prostata zu haben.
Ich hatte dann folgende Idee: 
Wenn ich jetzt weiss, wie die DNA-Verteilung meiner Krebszellen mit der DNA-Zytometrie abgebildet wird, wäre es doch interessant zu sehen, wie die DNA-Verteilung meiner gesunden Zellen mit der DNA-Zytometrie aussieht, um mit einem Blick zu erkennen, wo die Krankheit der Zellen liegt. Ich habe deshalb mit Herrn Prof. Böcking telefoniert und ihm meinen Wunsch vorgetragen. Als Antwort bekam ich jetzt die DNA-Zytometrie der 39 Fibroplasten, die ja gesunde Zellen sein müssen.
Hier die Verteilung:
DNA [c] [n] [%]
1,9 13 33,3
2,05 23 59,0
2,20 3 7,7
Ich hatte an und für sich erwartet, dass es nur einen Wert bei c=2,0 gibt; hat doch jede gesunde Zelle 2x23 Chromosomen. Das lässt sich messtechnisch aber wohl so nicht abbilden. Die Verteilung auf der x-Achse (DNA [c]) habe ich so gut wie es ging herausgemessen. Man kann aber aus der Darstellung m. E. entnehmen, dass der Schwerpunkt aller drei Balken über dem Wert c=2,0 liegt.
Aus den o.g. Werten bringe ich eine Excel-Grafik zustande, ich weiss aber nicht, wie man diese Grafik in das jpg-Format umwandelt. Deshalb meine Bitte an die Spezialisten, das für mich zu tun und die Grafik anschliessend ins Forum zu stellen. Ich habe beide Kurven auf Papier in diesem Sinne dargestellt und finde das recht anschaulich. 
Wie Ihr meinem Profil entnehmen könnt, bin ich bis auf zwei Biopsien völlig unbehandelt. Ich will als nächstes drei Monate nach der Biopsie den PSA-Wert bestimmen lassen, dann ein Knochenszintigramm und ein PET-Cholin-CT machen lassen, nichts überstürzen, nachdenken und von den Erfahrungen anderer Forumsmitglieder profitieren. Der Weg, den Schorschel eingeschlagen hat, sagt mir sehr zu., obwohl wir uns hinsichtlich des PSA-Wertes und der Prostatagröße doch unterscheiden.
Grüße von Henrik

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Henrik,

Deine DNA ist mit Peridiploid sehr gut, wie Du selber bereits festgestellt hast. Interessant wäre, wenn Du uns auch noch Deinen Gleason Score und Anfangs-PSA mitteilen könntest. Wenn Du ein PET-Cholin-CT machen lässt, dann kannst Du Dir das Szintigramm sparen, da dies ungenauer ist. Die Anleitung um Exelgrafiken ins Forum zustellen, findest Du nachstehend

http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=295&Itemid=194

Gruß Knut.

P.S. Ich habe inzwischen gesehen, dass Du alle Details in Deiner Historie angegeben hast. Bei der großen Prostata unbedingt ein PET-Cholin-CT machen, um zu sehen, welche Krebsausdehnung vorliegt.

----------


## Harro

*Neue Fragen

*Hallo, Forumsfreunde, in den letzten Wochen sind im Zusammenhang mit der DNA-Zytometrie und Ploidie-Bestimmung etliche Fragen meist per E-Mail an die Mitglieder des Arbeitskreises "Innovative Therapien zur Bekämpfung des Prostatakarzinoms" herangetragen worden. Ganz besonders intensiv hat sich unser lieber Helmut Illini nach der Gemeinschaftsaktion in Lütjensee und den danach im Forum publizierten Untersuchungsbefunden mit dem gesamten Themenkomplex beschäftigt. Um nun nicht zu sehr abweichende oder nicht richtige Antworten auf etliche Fragen oder Feststellungen im Forum zu veröffentlichen, habe ich Prof. Böcking um Unterstützung gebeten, in dem ich etliche Fragen zusammengestellt habe und in kleinen Schritten, also step by step Prof. Böcking zur Beantwortung per E-Mail zustelle.  Hier die erste gekürzte Reaktion von Prof. Böcking:     

Vielen Dank für Ihr andauerndes Engagement in Sachen DNA-Zytometrie.

Durch die Ihnen mitgeteilten positiven Entwicklungen betr. die Fortführung meines Institutes und eine am Universitätsklinikum Düsseldorf anzusiedelnde, international operierende Cytopathology-Service Company (MCS) hoffe ich, sicher gestellt zu haben, dass Patienten weltweit weiterhin diese diagnostische Möglichkeit haben werden. Dabei werde ich vor allem darauf achten, dass andere Pathologen diese diagnostische Technik übernehmen und sie darin schulen. Ich will das nicht alles selber machen, sitze also nicht auf der Technologie. Es ist außerdem erfreulich, dass die International Society for Cellular Oncology (ISCO) eine Task Force zur weiteren, weltweiten Standardisierung der Methode installiert hat. Darin spiele ich zwar eine Rolle, aber das was wir beschließen ist halt verbindlicher, als wenn ich es alleine gesagt oder veröffentlicht hätte.

In kleinen Portionen, durch Sie gefiltert und vermittelt, werde ich mich bemühen, Fragen von Betroffenen zur DNA-ICM zu beantworten.

Herzliche Grüße, Ihr

A. Böcking

Die erste Stellungnahme von Prof. Böcking:

Hier ein paar Antworten auf Ihre Fragen.

Ich habe es vom Layout in Outlook-Express leider nicht geschafft, meine Texte zu markieren.

Beste Grüße, Ihr

A. Böcking

Therapie - Entscheidung

Zitate Prof. Böcking:

Eine exakte Bestimmung der Malignität (M - Grading) ist notwendig, um über eine geeignete Therapie entscheiden zu können. Je geringer der Malignitätsgrad eines Tumors ist, desto weniger gefährlich ist er für seinen Träger. So gibt es PCas , deren MG so gering ist, dass die betroffenen Männer aller Voraussicht nach daran nicht sterben werden ( und das sind, so wird geschätzt, weit mehr als 50%). Man spricht in solchen Fällen von "insignifikanten Karzinomen"./

* Stimmt so.........................*

Mit der DNA-Zytometrie lässt sich die Malignität des Tumors und seine Ansprechbarkeit auf bestimmte Therapien (Hormon- oder Strahlentherapie) ermitteln./

* Stimmt so*

Welche Aussagekraft hat die Zytometrie hinsichtlich der Strahlenempfindlichkeit eines Tumors?

* Alle Karzinomzellen, außer die der rein DNA-diploiden Tumoren mit niediger Wachtumsfraktion (<5%), dürften auf Bestrahlung reagieren.

Man sollte aber keinesfalls parallel zur Strahlentherapie eine hormonelle durchführen. Pollak et al. (2005) konnten zeigen, dass das den Patienten schadet und sie dann kürzer leben, als ohne zusätzliche Hormontherapie. Das ist dadurch zu erklären, dass die antihormonelle Therapie die Zellteilungsrate senkt, welche die Tumorzellen aber benötigen, um überhaupt auf die Bestrahlung reagieren zu können. Man schaltet also durch die parallele Hormontherapie die Strahlenwirkung praktisch aus.* 

Bei Aufzählung der therapeutischen Konsequenzen aus den Ergebnissen der Malignitätsbestimmung wird Stellung genommen zur Indikation für Hormontherapie und für abwartendes Beobachten bzw. Verzicht auf diese Therapieformen.

Es gibt jedoch keine Aussage zum Thema Strahlentherapie.
(GEK-Broschüre)
*
Siehe oben*



Zitat Dr. Oehler:
"Strahlenempfindlich bei jedem Tumor ist nur die Wachstumsfraktion, die auch durch die fraktionierte Bestrahlung ausgeschaltet wird."/

Zitat Dr. Oehler:

"Strahlenresistent sind die G0 Zellen, heute wohl eher Stammzellen genannt. Sie werden durch die fraktionierte Bestrahlung gezwungen, in die aktiven Phasen des Zellzyklus überzugehen und sind somit strahlenempfindlich".
Wie ist das zu verstehen?
*
Das kann man m.E. so nicht sagen, dass die G0-Zellen die Stammzellen seien. Das ist zu einfach!
Es ist mir außerdem neu, dass durch die Bestrahlung Epithelzellen aus der G0-Phase ihres Zellzyklus heraus zur Proliferation gebracht werden. Warum sind dann in den Prostatae, die ich nach Bestrahlung histologisch untersucht habe, vor allem hochdifferenzierte Karzinom-Anteile übrig geblieben?* 



Zitat Prof. Sauer: "Die Strahlensensibilität ist in M und G2 am höchsten am Übergang G1 zu S noch gegeben, die Phasen G0 und S gelten als strahlenresistent".

* Stimmt so.*

Zitat Dr. Bliemeister:

Allerdings sollte vorher DNA-zytometrisch gesichert sein, ob das Karzinom auf die/

Strahlentherapie anspricht!

* Das wären dann alle nicht-diploiden mit Proliferation ihrer Zellen < 5%.
* 
Zitat Prof. Böcking:

Auch wenn Metastasen festgestellt wurden, ist die DNA-Zytometrie sinnvoll. Wenn der Tumor eine peridiploide oder peritetraploide DNA-Verteilung aufweist, leben Patienten mit PK noch deutlich länger.

 Zitat Dr. Bliemeister:

Hormonblockade oder Strahlentherapie nur gegen Metastasen einsetzen, deren HT/RT-Empfindlichkeit bewiesen ist./

* Ich würde lieber von "wahrscheinlich" sprechen und nicht von "bewiesen".*

Wovon hängt die Strahlensensibilität eines Tumors ab: Von seiner Malignität, von der Anzahl der Zellen im G0 -- Stadium, von deren "Aktivierung" oder von der Länge des Zellzyklus?

* Von dem Grad seiner Malignität (Gleason oder DNA-ICM) und der Fraktion derjenigen Zellen, die sich in strahlenempfindlichen Zellzytklusphasen befinden, also v.a. in G2/M-Phase. Wenn diese besonders lang ist, wirkt Strahlung natürlich besser abtötend auf die Tumorzellen.
* 
Zitat Dr. Strum:

Paradoxerweise findet sich bei einem Gleason Score von 8 -- 10 eine geringere PSA -- Leckage. Dies kann zur Folge haben, dass ein niedriger PSA-Wert gemessen wird, obwohl ein großes Tumorvolumen vorliegt.

(Es folgt eine Tabelle, welche zeigt, dass sich die PSA-Leckage umgekehrt proportional zum GS bis auf ein Zwanzigstel verringern kann).

* Nein! Das liegt wahrscheinlich nicht an einer verminderten Leckage des PSA aus den Tumorzellen, sondern an deren zunehmender Entdifferenzierung, so dass sie kaum mehr PSA herstellen können.*

Die Nicht-Berücksichtigung dieser Zusammenhänge kann zu dramatischen Fehlentscheidungen führen.

Gibt es seitens der DNA-Zytometrie Aussagen über den Zusammenhang zwischen Malignitätsgrad und PSA -- Ausschüttung bzw. - Nachweis?

* Was erhöht die PSA-Abgabe aus dem Karzinom? Dessen Volumen und seine Entdifferenzierung bis zu dem Grad, wo er keines mehr produziert. Dann sinkt die PSA-Abgabe wieder.

PSA alleine ist eben kein guter Marker für das Tumorvolumen und erst Recht nicht für seine maligne Potenz! Es ist nur ein grober Hinweisgeber für den Verlauf. Verdächte auf ein biochmisches Rezidiv oder eine Verschlechterung der Malignität im Verlauf der Erkrankung sollten durch andere Verfahren, wie Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie, DNA-Zytometrie, Ultraschall oder PET-CT verfiziert werden.* 

In der kommenden Woche werde ich Prof. Böcking weitere vorliegende Fragen und vermeintliche Fakten zur Klärung übermitteln. Für mich persönlich kann ich nur immer wieder betonen, dass ich mich durch die Verinnerlichung mit den bestehenden Möglichkeiten, über meinen Prostatakrebs und dessen aktueller Biologie ständig auf dem Laufenden zu sein, enorm gestärkt fühle.

*"Gib Deine Illusion nicht auf! Hast du sie verloren, so magst du zwar dein Dasein noch fristen, aber leben im eigentlichen Sinne kannst du nicht mehr"
*(Mark Twain, amerikanischer Schriftsteller)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Hutschi,
zu den Antworten von Prof. Böcking noch eine Frage:
Zitat " Man sollte aber keinesfalls parallel zur Strahlentherapie eine hormonelle durchführen"
wie passt das zu dem Profil von Reinardo?
Zitat" Therapieempfehlung von Prof. Böcking : Hormontherapie kombiniert mit Bestrahlung" 
beziehen sich diese Aussagen nur auf die gleichzeitige Durchführung der Therapien
während eine HT vor der RT aber sinnvoll ist?
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## RainerD

Hallo Hutschi,

zunächst einmal danke für Deine Bemühungen, weitere Informationen von Prof. B. zu bekommen.

Du zitierst Prof. B.: "Auch wenn Metastasen festgestellt wurden, ist die DNA-Zytometrie sinnvoll. Wenn der Tumor eine peridiploide oder peritetraploide DNA-Verteilung aufweist, leben Patienten mit PK noch deutlich länger."

Ich frage mich: Woher weiß Prof. B., dass der Tumor an allen Stellen im Körper die gleiche, relativ harmlose DNA-Verteilung hat ? Er müßte sicher sein können, dass überall, wo der Tumor vorhanden sein kann (in der Prostata, soweit noch nicht operiert, wie auch in Rezidiven oder Metastasen) die gleiche DNA-Verteilung besteht, und dies, obgleich er doch nur einige wenige Biopsate (seien sie durch FNAB oder Stanzbiopsie gewonnen), untersucht hat. Bei mir sind in 2007 insgesamt 45 Biopsate aus der Harnblasenwand (bin 1995 totaloperiert) entnommen worden, wovon 5 positiv waren. Bonkhoff und ein anderer Histologe haben Gleason 3+3=6 ermittelt, Böcking hat bei 2 der positiven Biopsate (die anderen 3 wiesen nicht mehr genügend Untersuchungsmaterial auf) peridiploide DNA-Verteilung Stammlinie 1,9c diagnostiziert. Wenn Böcking und auch Dr.Bliemeister mir daraufhin rieten, nichts weiter zu tun, insbes. keine HB zu beginnen, so sind sie offenbar der Ansicht, dass alle PK-Reste/Metastasen in meinem Körper ausnahmslos diploid sind. Daran habe ich erhebliche Zweifel, zumal mein weiterer PSA-Anstieg (auf jetzt 3,65) dagegen zu sprechen scheint.

Böckings Aussage würde ja voraussetzen, dass die DNA-Verteilung bei jedem Patienten nahezu homogen sein müsste: Wenn an einigen Stellen eine bestimmte DNA-Verteilung gemessen wird, weist auch das ganze übrige Tumorgewebe des betreffenden Patienten zumindest in etwa die gleiche DNA-Malignität auf. Mich, und vielleicht auch andere Mitbetroffene, würde interessieren, wie Pof. B. zu dem Problem steht, das sich ja im Grunde bei jeder seiner Diagnosen stellen müsste: Wie sicher kann er ausschließen, dass seine Befunde nicht repräsentativ für den PK des jeweiligen Patienten sind ? 

Sicher hast Du auch gelesen (BPS-Magazin 1/2008 S.23), dass z.B. die Martiniklinik der DNA-Zytometrie "keinerlei klinische Relevanz bescheinigt". Vieleicht auf Grund ähnlicher Zweifel ? Es wäre schön, wenn Prof. Böcking für weitere Aufklärung sorgen könnte.

Alles Gute

RainerD

----------


## Harro

*Die Geister, die....*

Hallo, Jürgen und RainerD, natürlich bemühe ich mich um die Beantwortung der von Euch gestellten Fragen, weil sie von allgemeinem Interesse sind. Um aber erschöpfend auf diese Fragen eingehen zu können, habe ich nicht nur Prof. Böcking sondern auch Dr. Bliemeister um Hilfe gebeten. Nichts ist mir nämlich unangenehmer, als eine falsche Stellungnahme abzugeben. Ich bitte hierfür um Verständnis.

*"Stell dich einer Menge kühn entgegen. Es bringt zuletzt dir einen Segen"
*(Luigi Pirandello, italienischer Dichter)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Rainer,

Prof. Böcking kann nur seine Resultate auf das Biopsiematerial wie auch Prof. Bonkhoff beziehen. Letzterer hat Dir GS 6 diagnostiziert und Prof. Böcking eine diploide Verteilung sogar mit einer Stammlinie von 1,9c. Wenn Du sein Ergebnis für die Metastasen in Zweifel ziehst, dann gilt dies auch für den Gleason Score. Seine und Dr. Bliemeisters Empfehlung sind gegen den üblichen schulmedizinischen Weg mit HB und anschließender Chemo und..... Die Alternative ist dann, den Therapieweg von HansiB, Ulrich, Gerd42 usw. zu wählen. Diese Entscheidung zwischen Schul- und Alternativmedizin ist schwer und muss jeder für sich treffen.
Auf jeden Fall kann und wird Prof. Böcking nicht von den zwei Biopsieergebnissen, diese auf Deine anderen Metastasen übertragen. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, und ich meine, dass Therapieempfehlung und Deine Schlussfolgerung daraus das Problem sind, und Du solltest beide Herren fragen, warum sie zu dieser Empfehlung gekommen sind.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Harald, Hallo Knut,

ich habe da auch meine Probleme, wenn ich meine Malignitätsverschlechterung in der Prostata und die Metastasen- / Aktivitätsverbesserung betrachte. Wobei dies nichts über die Malignität in den Knochen-Metastasen aussagt. Ich werde aber keine Metastasenbiopsie machen, nur für die Wissenschaft.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## hans76

Hallo Harald.
Du hast Dir wieder viel Mühe gemacht mit der Zusammenstellung und Wiedergabe der Fragen und Antworten. Danke!
Könntest Du vielleicht in Zukunft - der besseren Übersichtlichkeit wegen -  die Fragen in Fettdruck ausdrucken? Das wäre schön.
Mit besten Grüßen
Hans76

----------


## Harro

*Etwas verspätete  Stellungnahme

*Hallo, RainerD, bei einem Telefongespräch erläuterte mir Prof. Böcking heute nachmittag, dass er nur noch zu allgemeinen Fragen, die ich ihm übermittelt habe, eine Stellungnahme abgeben wird. Es ist absolut tabu, dass persönliche Befunde einzelner Betroffener, deren Identität bloß gestellt ist, im Forum abgehandelt werden. Inzwischen liegt mir auch die E-Mail-Nachricht von Prof. Böcking von heute früh vor, die ich eben erst abrufen konnte, weil es fast den ganzen Tag über Serverprobleme im Internet gab. Hier der komplette Text der E-Mail von Prof. Böcking:

Sehr geehrter Herr Hutschenreuter!

Anhand der an mich weiter geleiteten Fragen von Rainer D. an das BPS-Forum läßt sich sehr schön exemplifizieren, daß das mit diesen Fragen an das BPS-Forum und über Sie an mich aus sachlichen Gründen so nicht weiter gehen kann.

Ich weiß, welcher unserer Patienten Rainer D. ist. Doch kann ich weder 
Ihnen noch dem Forum gegenüber meine ärztliche Schweigepflicht brechen und Details aus meinen Befunden für Herrn D. mitteilen. Diese würden seine mir persönlich noch nicht vorgetragenen Feststellungen zu seinen 
DNA-zytometrischen  Befunden in einem anderen Licht erscheinen lassen! 

Ich finde es mir und der Methode gegenüber unfair, wie er meine 
Befunde zur DNA-Verteilung seines Prostatakarzinoms im Forum zu zitieren 
scheint!

Warum stellt Herr D. seine Fragen nicht an mich direkt? Das wäre zunächst einmal in unserer existenten Arzt-Patienten-Beziehung angebracht. Selbstverständlich würde ich seine Sorgen ernst nehmen und ihm wissenschaftlich begründet antworten können. Dann möge er aus meinen Auskünften publik machen, was er für richtig hält oder mich bitten, meine Antworten für eine Veröffentlichung schriftlich zu formulieren.

Zur Frage der Repräsentativität der DNA-Malignitätsgradierung habe ich auf 
der Seite 25 unserer GEK-Broschüre: "Prostatakrebs - Diagnose und Prognose" Stellung bezogen. Wir selbst haben in einer Kooperation mit der Universität Stockholm erarbeitet und publiziert (Wang et al., 2000) dass man von größeren Tumoren etwa vier Biopsien untersuchen muss, um mit 95%iger Sicherheit den bösartigsten (höhergradig aneuploiden) Anteil zu finden. Dann verbleiben immer noch 5% Unsicherheit. Außerdem steht in dieser Broschüre, dass man die Untersuchung alle ein bis zwei Jahre wiederholen sollte, wenn darauf eine "wait-and-see-Strategie" gründet. Dies ist in der möglichen Tumorprogression begründet.

Das Problem der Heterogenität des Tumors stellt sich natürlich für die 
subjektive und mit dem Problem der mangelhaften interindividuellen 
Reproduizerbarkeit zusätzlich belasteten Gleason-Gradierung ebenso, 
abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass diese an Stanzen aus der Prostata aus 
prinizipiellen Erwägungen heraus nie einen niedrigen Grad ergibt.

Zur Feststellung der klinischen Kollegen aus Hamburg betreffend die fehlende klinische Relevenaz der DNA-Zytometrie beim Prostatakarzinom füge ich noch einmal das Poster vom ISCO-Kongress aus Amsterdam (01.03.2008) einer Arbeitsgruppe von der Universität Oslo bei, sowie das Ergebnis einer Literatur-Recherche und den Leserbrief des weltbekannten Zytopathologen Professor Koss aus New York.

Ich kann vom Prostatakarzinom Betroffenen nur dringend dazu raten, die 
Motivation des jeweils Auskunft-gebenden Arztes oder auch Wissenschaftlers bei der Beurteilung seiner Aussage zur Sinnhaftigkeit der DNA-Messungen nicht aus dem Blick zu verlieren. Dass man mit der DNA-Zytometrie Geld verdienen kann, trifft allerdings nicht zu (42,-   für Zellvereinzelung und DNA-Zytometrie von einem GKV-Patienten). Vielleicht erklärt es aber, warum Pathologen die Methode freiwillig kaum anbieten.

Ich denke, dass ich als Arzt und Wissenschaftler verlangen kann, dass 
Betroffene oder die Öffentlichkeit Fragen an meine Diagnostik und deren 
wissenschaftliche Begründung direkt an mich stellen. Selbstverständlich 
werde ich darauf antworten. Dies gilt auch für meine Kritiker in den eigenen 
Reihen.Wissenschaft beruht auf Nachprüfbarkeit. Also kann man meine Aussagen aufgrund dazu zitierter Veröffentlichungen nachprüfen. Ebenso erlaube ich mir die Veröffentlichungen anderer Wissenschaftler zu kritisieren. Dann tauschen sich Wissenschaftler über ihre Diskrepanzen aus. Das ist so üblich und sinnvoll. Der Sache nicht dienlich ist aber, dass dieser 
wissenschaftliche Austausch über ein Internet-Forum vermittelt werden soll.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

A. Böcking
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Harald Hutschenreuter" <hutschenreuter-neuhofen@t-online.de>
To: "Alfred Böcking" <boecking@uni-duesseldorf.de>; 
<praxis.bliemeister@gmx.de>
Sent: Monday, April 28, 2008 6:14 PM
Subject: Die Geister, die ich rief

Dem ist grundsätzlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Ich prüfe noch einmal die von Prof. Böcking erwähnten Anlagen und stelle sie nach Möglichkeit noch ein.

*"Ein Mann, der das Bogenschießen lernte, stellte sich einmal mit zwei Pfeilen vor der Zielscheibe auf. Darauf wies ihn sein Lehrer zurecht: "Anfänger dürfen nie über zwei Pfeile auf einmal verfügen; sie verlassen sich sonst auf den zweiten und gehen sorglos mit dem ersten um. Sie sollten lieber davon überzeugt sein, dass die ganze Entscheidung von dem einen Pfeil abhängt, den sie gerade aufgelegt haben"
*(Yoshida Kenko, japanischer Bogenschütze)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*  die Fragen in Fettdruck ausdrucken? Das wäre schön.
*
Hallo, Hans, Deinen Wunsch habe ich Dir erfüllt. Ich habe aber nicht die Fragen fett gemacht, sondern die Antworten. Erscheint mir irgendwie logischer. Prof. Böcking hatte schon bei seiner Beantwortung erwähnt, dass er es zeitlich nicht mehr geschafft hatte, seine Antworten deutlich kenntlich zu machen. Das habe ich nun nachgeholt. Ich gehe auch mal davon aus, dass Du inzwischen, wie unlängst schon besprochen, Deinen eigenen Befundbericht mit Prof. Böcking direkt abklären konntest, worum er ja gebeten hatte. 

*"Einfachheit in der Wahl der Nahrung fördert die körperliche Gesundheit. Einfachheit im Umgang mit anderen Menschen den Seelenfrieden"
*(Jacques-Henri Bernardin de Saint-Pierre)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## RainerD

Hallo Hutschi,
ich hatte angenommen, dass Du Prof. Böcking nur meine allgemein gehaltene Frage "wie sicher kann er ausschließen, dass seine DNA-Zytometrie-Befunde nicht repräsentativ für den PK des jeweiligen Patienten sind ?" vorlegen würdest und nicht meinen vollständigen Beitrag. Alles andere, was ich geschrieben habe, sollte nur der Erläuterung meiner Fragestellung für die Forumsteilnehmer dienen. (Aber bitte: kein Vorwurf an Dich, für Dich lag es nahe, einfach meinen Beitrag komplett weiterzuleiten.)

An Prof. Böckings Diagnosen und Empfehlungen, die er seinerzeit mir gegenüber ausführlich begründet und erläutert hat, Kritik zu üben, lag mir fern. Im Gegenteil, die Tatsache, dass ich mich bis heute an seine Empfehlung (und die Dr. Bliemeisters) gehalten und keine HB begonnen habe, zeigt ja wohl, wie sehr darauf baue ! Nur hatte (und habe) ich, wie andere Betroffene auch, was uns ja wohl niemand verdenken wird, eben Zweifel, die mit der Beanwortung meiner Frage vielleicht hätten ausgeräumt oder reduziert werden können - zum Nutzen aller in vergleichbarer Lage befindlichen Forumsteilnehmer.

Nun gut, ich habe mit Prof. Böcking direkt Kontakt aufgenommen, und ihn, soweit er den Eindruck gewinnen konnte, er habe über einen speziellen Patienten via Forum Auskunft geben sollen, um Entschuldigung gebeten. Ich gehe davon aus, so wie ich ihn bisher kennengelernt habe, dass dieses Problem damit aus der Welt geschafft ist.

Rainer D

----------


## Harro

*Neuer Belzebub

*Hallo, RainerD, nach Deinem obigen klammheimlichen Rückzieher, sieht es wohl fast so aus, als wenn ich hier der böse Bube bin, weil ich mir erlaubt habe, Deinen Beitrag ungekürzt zur Stellungnahme  freizugeben. Du machst es Dir zu einfach, denn Du hast nicht nur viel Porzellan zerschlagen und bewusst oder unbewusst einen international anerkannten und renommierten Wissenschaftler in einer sehr naiven Weise angegriffen, sondern Du hast auch der Diagnostikmethode Ploidiebestimmung einen Bärendienst erwiesen. Deine Einlassung auf den Hinweis im BPS-Magazin unmittelbar nach meinem Bericht über unsere Bemühungen, der DNA-Zytometrie bzw. der Ploidie wieder zu der Geltung zu verhelfen, die ihr eigentlich gebührt, dass genau diese Methode keinerlei Relevanz hätte, wie dort von einem SHG-Leiter aus dem norddeutschen Raum geschrieben stand, spricht doch wohl für Deine Geringschätzung oder eine absichtliche Konfrontation. Durch einen solchen Beitrag, wie Du ihn hier produzierst hast, nimmst Du den hier aktiv für die Ploidie eintretenden Mitgliedern eines extra hierfür aufgestellten Arbeitskreises jegliche Motivation. Es wird leider auch dazu führen, dass  wirklich alle Betroffenen interessierende Fragen zu bestimmten Themen unbeantwortet bleiben werden, weil sich niemand gern eine Blöße geben möchte, falls er mal nur seine eigene Meinung kund tut oder Fragen seinem eigenen Wissenstand entsprechend evtl. falsch beantworten könnte oder würde.

*"Worüber wir nicht ernsthaft nachgedacht haben, das vergessen wir bald"
*(Marcel Proust)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> ... (Aber bitte: kein Vorwurf an Dich, für Dich lag es nahe, einfach meinen Beitrag komplett weiterzuleiten.)
> 
> An Prof. Böckings Diagnosen und Empfehlungen, die er seinerzeit mir gegenüber ausführlich begründet und erläutert hat, Kritik zu üben, lag mir fern. Im Gegenteil, die Tatsache, dass ich mich bis heute an seine Empfehlung (und die Dr. Bliemeisters) gehalten und keine HB begonnen habe, zeigt ja wohl, wie sehr ich darauf baue ! 
> 
> ...Nun gut, ich habe mit Prof. Böcking direkt Kontakt aufgenommen, und ihn ... um Entschuldigung gebeten. Ich gehe davon aus, so wie ich ihn bisher kennengelernt habe, dass dieses Problem damit aus der Welt geschafft ist.
> 
> Rainer D


 
Lieber Hutschi,

ich glaube, Du tust Rainer D mit Deinem Beitrag Unrecht. Ich finde, er hat seine Absichten nachvollziehbar erklärt und die Angelegenheit - sowohl Dir als auch Böcking gegenüber - offen und anständig geregelt. Wenn Du seinen obigen Beitrag noch einmal in Ruhe durchliest, wirst Du mir sicher zustimmen!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Georg,

ich finde, dass Harald nicht so Unrecht hat. Hier ist der Beitrag von RainerD noch einmal zur Erinnerung:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=337

Es gehört schon sehr viel Fantasie dazu, das in den Beitrag zu interpretieren, was RainerD nun zur Entschuldigung vorbringt.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Paul-Peter

Am 6. März 2007 hatte ich erstmals Kontakt zu diesem Forum. Die zunehmende Kenntnis über die Ploidie und die Möglichkeit, mittels einer erneuten mit weniger Nebenwirkungen verbundenen Biopsie, nämlich mit der FNAB, zusätzliche Informationen über die Biologie meines Prostatakarzinoms bzw. dessen Malignität zu bekommen, faszinierte mich. 

So wurde sehr schnell der Faden von mir gesponnen, zusammen mit fünf weiteren an dieser zusätzlichen Diagnosemöglichkeit interessierten Forumsbenutzern eine Gemeinschaftsaktion zu starten. Inzwischen haben die fünf Teilnehmer bereits ausführlich über den Besuch bei Dr.Bliemeister in Lütjensee berichtet.

Als ich mich spontan im Jahre 2007 entschloß, für diese Gemeinschaftsaktion alle anfallenden Kosten zu übernehmen, konnte ich noch nicht wissen, dass ausgerechnet bei mir am 1. März 2008 durch unglückliche Umstände, die Knut unmittelbar nach unserem Treffen in Lütjensee erläutert hat, eine FNAB nicht vorgenommen werden durfte.

Warum bin ich nun trotzdem mit nach Hamburg gefahren und stand voll hinter meiner einmal getroffenen Zusage des Initiators, Organisators und Sponsors. Habe ich die Reise nicht eigentlich vergebens mit angetreten?

Vergebens?
Das ganz bestimmt nicht!!





Mit Prof. Böcking rechts und Dr. Bliemeister links habe ich nicht nur zwei absolute Könner sondern auch zwei Freunde gefunden, welche mir sehr überzeugend folgenden Ratschlag gegeben haben: "Es gibt keinen realen Grund, warum du irgend etwas Invasives unternehmen solltest. Dein schon im Vorjahr festgestellter Tumor ist trotz Gleason 3+3 von der Größe her klinisch unbedeutend."

Ich werde also auch in Zukunft meinen PCa mit der Hildegard Medizin im Schach halten. Natürlich werde ich in regelmäßigen Abständen, Kontrolluntersuchungen vornehmen lassen und mich auch Ende
2009 einer erneuten FNAB unterziehen. Erst danach werde ich wieder im Forum berichten.

Einmal mit Fachleuten und Leidensgenossen einen fröhlichen Abend zu verbringen gehört einfach zum Leben. Nur Trübsal blasen ob erkannter Probleme hilft einem Kranken überhaupt nicht weiter. Wir haben gemeinsam gelitten und trotzdem am Abend auch noch lachen können. Wir haben aber mit unserer Gemeinschaftsaktion auch aufzeigen können, was man mit Hilfe der Ploidie nachträglich noch alles herausfinden kann. 

Herzliche Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Paul-Peter

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Paul,

wer hat gelitten, ich wohl nicht, ihr schaut aus, als hättet ihr ein wenig zu tief ins Glas geschaut.

Auch ich habe eine alte und neue Therapieempfehlung von Dr. Bliemeister, hart bleiben, in meinem Fall, gegen die Schulmedizin, mir bringt diese nichts mehr, Körper weiterhin stärken und weiter so.

Wenn es E. 2009 bei mir noch geht, ich bin dabei, aber dann anders organisiert, nur wegen der "Wissenschaft" und der Freundschaft. 

Dann hätte ich 5 Jahre so gut wie Nebenwirkungsfrei, mit optimaler Lebensqualität, meine Krebsbewältigung hinbekommen. Ein Vorteil hat die Sache, ich wäre nicht so früh in Rente gegangen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Harro

*Entspannte Harmonie

*Hallo, lieber Paul-Peter, hab Dank für diesen so so lange erwarteten Bericht. Ich weiß, dass Du über Deinen Schatten gesprungen bist, um nach der herben Enttäuschung, dass Du von uns Sechsen als Einziger zumindest am 1. März keine FNAB machen lassen konntest, ohne Dich gesundheitlichen Gefahren zu diesem noch zu frühen Termin auszusetzen, nun hier noch einmal im Forum aktiv zu werden. Die Aktion Lütjensee:  "6 Männer in einem Boot zur Überprüfung der Ploidie an einem lange vorher festgelegten Termin" war von Anfang an Dein Kind und Du hast es auch bis zum Schluss nicht im Stich gelassen. Dafür nochmals Dank an dieser Stelle. 
Unser ebenfalls sehr tapferer Konrad hatte immerhin an jenem Märztag trotz sonst strikter Abstinenz auch einen Minischluck Rotwein intus. Vielleicht haben aber diese wenigen Tropfen schon zu einer Sichtbehinderung geführt. Man kann doch auf dem gelungenen Foto - von Knut aufgenommen - klar erkennen, dass wir noch beim Hauptgang waren; und während es Essens sollte man doch möglichst nichts trinken.  Also sehen wir uns doch alle im Spätjahr 2009 wieder. Was wir da genau machen werden, verraten wir noch nicht. Aber sicher wird auch die Geselligkeit wieder nicht zu kurz kommen.

*"Der Edle verlangt alles von sich selbst, der Primitive stellt nur Forderungen an andere"
*(Konfuzius)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Überreaktion

*Hallo, RainerD., Professor Böcking hat mich informiert, dass Du mit ihm Kontakt aufgenommen hast und dass es Dir sehr peinlich gewesen sei, durch Deinen etwas kritischen Beitrag hier für Unruhe gesorgt zu haben. Ich möchte nun ausdrücklich bedauern, dass ich aus Gründen, die Du aber vielleicht nachvollziehen kannst, etwas zu heftig Dir gegenüber reagiert habe. Man sollte eben manchmal erst eine Nacht darüber schlafen, bevor man sich über etwas so drastisch äußert, wie ich es nun mal getan habe.

*"Mehr als Frieden in sich kann auch der Größte nicht haben"
*(Otto von Leixner)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Fortsetzung - Beantwortung von Fragen

*Hallo, Freunde des Forums, mit diesem Beitrag:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=335

wurde begonnen, auf einige Fragen, die in erster Linie von Helmut Illini kamen, Antworten zu publizieren. Wie angekündigt kommt hier die Fortsetzung:

Zunächst noch ergänzend zur letzten Frage im Beitrag 335, nämlich gibt es seitens der DNA-Zytometrie Aussagen über den Zusammenhang zwischen Malignitätsgrad und PSA - Ausschüttung bzw. - Nachweis?

* Antwort: PSA-Wert steigt durch eine Erhöhung des Prostatakarzinomvolumens und durch den Malignitätsgrad bis zu einem gewissen Grade (Gleason-Score oder DNA-MG). Unter Hormontherapie kann der PSA sinken. Die Erhöhung der PSA-Werte über die Zeit dürfte mit dem DNA-Malignitätsgrad korrelieren, nicht dagegen der absolut PSA-Wert, der eine statische Größe ist und nichts über die Dynamik des Prostatakarzinoms aussagt. Andersherum lässt sich aufgrund der DNA-Verteilung die Höhe des PSA-Anstiegs über die Zeit vorhersagen (diploid langsam, multiploid schnell).  
* 
Zitat Prof. Böcking:
Eine zweite Indikation, bei der die DNA-Zytometrie des PK Sinn macht, ist die Beurteilung des Ansprechens auf eine Strahlen- oder Hormontherapie (Therapie-Monitoring).

Auf die Frage, ob dies FNAB während einer Therapie bedeutet, was bei einer Strahlentherapie kaum praktikabel ist, kam die Antwort:

Ja, das bedeutet FNAB während einer Therapie, aber erst nach vielen Monaten, weil diese erst relativ spät wirken kann. Nach Bestrahlung eben erst dann, wenn sich die getroffene Zelle wieder zu teilen gedenkt. Dann erst wird der Strahlenschaden in ihr manifest, z.B. zwischen 6 und 18 Monaten nach Bestrahlung.

* Antwort: nein, erst nach Abschluss einer Strahlentherapie. Wenn eine Hormontherapie über viele Monate oder Jahre dauert, auch während dieser.
* 

Hier hat sich offensichtlich ein Missverständnis eingeschlichen, sodass ich die Antwort nicht einstufen kann.

* Antwort von Knut: Es ist nur nachträglich mittels Ploidie die Strahlemempfindlichkeit nachzuweisen und somit relativ uninteressant. Wer dies vorher wissen möchte, muss die entsprechenden Marker bei Prof. Bonkhoff bestimmen lassen. Ich habe dies vor meiner Therapie getan.
* 
An dieser Stelle fragt nun Prof. Böcking Knut "Welche Marker von Prof. Bonkhoff sagen ein Ansprechen auf Strahlentherapie voraus? Knut wird hierzu nach Rückkehr von seiner Urlaubsreise Auskunft erteilen.


Kann es als gesichert betrachtet werden, dass während der Therapie  Dauer (im Schnitt ca 8 Wochen) alle Zellen in einem strahlensensiblen Stadium erreicht werden, nachdem es hinsichtlich der Dauer der Zellzykluszeiten so unklare Aussagen gibt?

* Antwort: Nein, kann es nicht*

Zitat Dr. Oehler:
Für den Verlauf ist die Dauer des Mitosezyklus überhaupt nicht wichtig, sondern von zentraler Bedeutung, wie viele der inaktiven G-Zellen in aktive Zellen verwandelt werden. Diese Zellen müssen bis auf die letzte sterilisiert sein, erst dann ist ein Rezidiv nicht mehr möglich. 

* Antwort: Zellen werden nicht "sterilisiert". Es ist mir neu, dass Strahlung in allen Geweben inaktive G-Zellen in aktive Zellen verwandelt. Das wäre ja schlimm! Je schneller der Zellzyklus abläuft, umso häufiger teilen sich die Zellen und umso wahrscheinlicher trifft die Bestrahlung empfindliche Phasen, nur in diesen wirkt sie tödlich.
* 

Zitat Prof. Wenz:
Da die Zellzykluszeiten in der Größenordnung von 2 Tagen liegen, ist die Redistribution kein Problem.

* Antwort:Eine Zellzykluszeit von zwei Tagen kommt vielleicht in Zellkultur vor, kaum aber im Menschen. Da gibt es doch riesige Unterschiede! Gerade beim Prostatakarzinom, wenn sich weniger als 5 % Tumorzellen in der Proliferationsphase befinden, dauert der Zellzyklus unter Umständen mehrere Wochen bis viele Jahre.
* 

Was ist nun ausschlaggebend für den Erfolg einer Strahlentherapie und welche Erkenntnisse hierfür sind durch die DNA  Zytometrie möglich?

* Antwort:   DNA-peridiploide Tumorzellen mit niedriger Proliferationsfraktion < 5 % sind relativ wenig strahlenempfindlich, weil sie eben sehr selten in ihrer empfindlichen G2/M-Phase "erwischt" werden. Höhermaligne Tumorzellen, die sich häufiger teilen, "erwischt" es häufiger unter therapeutischer Bestrahlung, so dass sie danach absterben werden. 
* 

Zitate Prof. Böcking:

Die Zytometrie ermöglicht nach einer durchgeführten Therapie die Beurteilung des Erfolges (oder im schlimmsten Fall des Misserfolges)
Wenn als Therapieerfolg keine Tumorzellen mehr nachweisbar sind, dann stellt doch deren Fehlen die erfolgreiche Verlaufskontrolle dar.
Wenn eine FNAB durch den Urologen sachgerecht durchgeführt worden ist, dann halte ich meine Aussage für gerechtfertigt, dass sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in dieser Prostata weder Epithelzellen noch Karzinomzellen finden.
Wenn dabei nur zellfreie Gewebeflüssigkeit, d.h. Lymphe gewonnen worden ist, so entspricht das den Erwartungen an ein Feinnadelpunktat aus einer erfolgreich bestrahlten Drüse. Diese Aussage ist genauso wenig sicher, wie diejenige, die aufgrund von mehreren tumorzellfreien Stanzbiopsien der Prostata gewonnen worden wäre.
Findet der Pathologe bei der Untersuchung viele Tumorzellen, die geschädigt oder gar abgestorben sind, so hat die Therapie gut funktioniert.
Kommentar: ?????
Zitat Urologe fs:
Reine Gewebeflüssigkeit bedeutet für mich, dass keine Zellen gewonnen werden konnten, also kann auch die An- oder Abwesenheit von PK - Zellen nicht beurteilt werden.

* Antwort: Sicher ist nur eine Aussage  nach totaler Prostatektomie und kompletter feingeweblicher Aufarbeitung, die kein Pathologe durchführen wird. Alle anderen Aussagen implizieren Angaben zu ihrer Wahrscheinlichkeit, welche ich auch gemacht habe.
* 
Zitat Harald:
Um eine Aussage über den Erfolg einer Therapie durch per FNAB entnommene Zellen per DNA-Zytometrie zu treffen, muss immer eine vorangegangene Ploidie vorliegen.

* Antwort: Das ist so richtig.
* 
Erklärung von Prof. Böcking, dass neben der Zerstörung der Tumorzellen in der Prostata durch eine Bestrahlung auch die gesunden Epithelzellen abgetötet werden.

* Antwort: In geringem Maße ja.*

Zitat Heribert:
Prostatazellen können bei einer FNAB nur dann ausgelöst werden, wenn es sich noch um intakte Zellen und nicht durch Bestrahlung verwachsenes Bindegewebe handelt. Sollten nach einer Bestrahlung noch intakte Zellverbände vorhanden sein, ist wieder die
Wahrscheinlichkeit, sie zu treffen, bei der fächerförmigen Punktion durch eine FNAB größer als bei einer Zielbiopsie mittels Stanze.

* Antwort: Das trifft zu und ist wie folgt zu ergänzen: "nicht durch Bestrahlung verwachsenes "bzw. übrig gebliebenes" Bindegewebe handelt.
* 
Zitate Prof. Böcking:
Bindegewebs- und Muskelzellen hängen so fest aneinander, dass sie durch Saugen mit einer Nadel nicht aus dem Verband gerissen werden können. Befinden sich zwischen ihnen aber noch Tumorzellen, so könne diese herausgesaugt werden.

* Antwort:  Nach Bestrahlung bleibt in der Prostata zunächst nur Bindegewebe und glatte Muskulatur zurück. Diese kann, muss aber nicht, vernarben.
* 
Das sog. fibromuskuläre Stroma ist von der Bestrahlung deswegen meist nicht nachweisbar betroffen, weil seine Zellen sich normalerweise kaum mehr teilen. Weshalb sind die Zellen des Stroma nicht betroffen? 
Befinden sie sich dauerhaft in der G0-Phase, die strahlenresistent ist?

* Antwort: Ja, meist.
* 
Zitat Prof. Böcking:
Es handelt sich um unterschiedliche Stadien des Unterganges von Tumorzellen. Zunächst findet man histologisch oder zytologisch geschädigte (regressiv veränderte), dann tote (nekrotische ) und dann keine mehr.
Es gibt ja sog. Regressions - Gradings für die Zytologie und die Histologie des PK, d.h. es ist genau festgelegt, welche zytologischen Erscheinungen welchem Regressionsgrad entsprechen.
Wie passt dies zur Erwartung, in einer erfolgreich bestrahlten Prostata nur zellfreie Gewebeflüssigkeit vorzufinden? 

* Antwort: Die nicht mehr Nachweisbarkeit von Tumorzellen entspricht auch Regressionsgrad X (Helpap et al. 1985)*


Sowohl bei Knut wie auch bei Harald wurden weder Tumor- noch Epithelzellen gefunden. Wie im Kapitel Nachsorge dargestellt, gilt es als gesichert, dass bis zum Absterben der letzten durch Strahlung geschädigten Krebszelle bis zu 5 Jahre vergehen können.
Somit müssten doch nach 6  12 Monaten solche Zellen vorzufinden sein!?!
*
Antwort: Es hieß können nicht müssen*

Ist es vorstellbar, dass in einer bestrahlten Prostata keine normalen Zellen mehr existieren?
Die bessere Regenerationsfähigkeit des Normalgewebes ist doch u.a. Grund für die fraktionierte Bestrahlung; außerdem wird auch nach der Bestrahlung weiterhin noch PSA gebildet.
*
Antwort: Ja, in einer bestrahlten Prostata können, (nicht müssen!), keine normalen Epithelzellen mehr existieren. Muskelzellen und Bindegewebszellen sehr wohl.
*
An dieser Stelle möchte ich eine kleine Verschnaufpause einlegen. Die restlichen Antworten stelle ich morgen hier ein.

*"Stärke und Schönheit sind die Vorzüge der Jugend, der Alters Blüte ist aber die Besonnenheit"
*(Demokrit)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Abschluss einer Fragestunde

*Es geht weiter:
Zu dieser Passage aus meinem vorangegangenen Beitrag: Ist es vorstellbar, dass in einer bestrahlten Prostata keine normalen Zellen mehr existieren?
Die bessere Regenerationsfähigkeit des Normalgewebes ist doch u.a. Grund für die fraktionierte Bestrahlung; außerdem wird auch nach der Bestrahlung weiterhin noch PSA gebildet.

*Antwort: Ja, in einer bestrahlten Prostata können, (nicht müssen!), keine normalen Epithelzellen mehr existieren. Muskelzellen und Bindegewebszellen sehr wohl.

*Nun noch folgende Ergänzung*: 

Durch hohe Strahlendosen können auch alle normalen Epithelzellen abgetötet werden. Das schließt nicht aus, dass es von wenigen überlebenden Epithelzellen aus zu Regeneraten (Ersatz für verloren gegangenes Gewebe) kommt. Auch ist es denkbar, dass diese Regenerate von Stammzellen aus dem Knochenmark ausgehen, die auf dem Blutwege in die Prostata gelangen.

*
Viele Stimmen (z.B. auch Leibowitz), vertreten die Ansicht; dass ein Tumor durch eine nicht kurative RT seinen Malignitätsgrad erhöht. 
Ähnliches gilt für eine Hormonblockade, wenn der Tumor schon viele wenig differenzierte Zellen enthält.

*Antwort: Vom Wirkprinzip her trifft es eher für die HT als für die RT zu. Da es aber durch eine nicht kurative RT zu einem Auftreten weiterer, neuer Chromosomenaberrationen kommen kann, ist es schon möglich, dass dadurch auch neue, höhermaligne Zellklone beschleunigt entstehen. 
*

Zitat Prof. Böcking:
Schon recht frühzeitig sind auch Prostatakarzinome mischdifferenziert, d.h. sie enthalten sowohl besser als auch schlechter differenzierte Zellen (Grade 1  4).
Weiter ist wichtig, zu wissen, dass es zwischen diesen unterschiedlich bösartigen Zellen in einem Karzinom ein gewisses Gleichgewicht gibt. Eliminiert man therapeutisch die relativ harmlosen Grad-1-Tumorzellen (good guys), so schafft man Platz für die bösartigen Grad-4-Tumorzellen (bad guys).

Zitat Prof. Bonkhoff: 
Der Androgenentzug im Prostatakarzinom bewirkt ausgeprägte regressive Veränderungen, die differentialdiagnostisch erhebliche Schwierigkeiten bereiten können. Verlust der drüsigen Differenzierung, mikrozystische und zytologische Veränderungen, Stromaveränderungen, Verlust von PSA und SPP. treten auf. Der Verlust der drüsigen Differenzierung führt zwangsläufig zu einem höheren GS. Die biologische und prognostische Bedeutung dieser scheinbaren Dedifferenzierung nach Androgenentzug ist unklar. Das Grading nach Gleason von hormonell therapierten Prostatakarzinomen hat jedenfalls keine prognostische Bedeutung und sollte nicht durchgeführt werden.

Zitat Prof. Böcking:
In der Kombination mit einer externen Strahlentherapie sieht das schon ganz anders aus. Dabei richtet sich die Hormontherapie vor allem gegen die höherdifferenzierten, hormon-empfindlichen Tumorzellen und die Bestrahlung gegen die weniger differenzierten hormontauben (x-ploiden und multiploiden) Tumorzellen
Eine Bestrahlung zerstört zunächst die sich schnell teilenden, besonders bösartigen Zellen. Die weniger bösartigen Zellen bleiben dagegen länger am Leben  der Tumor verringert also seinen Malignitätsgrad
Beides ist möglich. Es ist schwer vorherzusagen, ob und welche Zellen im Tumor auf Bestrahlung ansprechen werden.
Wie ist dieser Widerspruch zu erklären?

* Antwort:  Prof. Bonkhoff spricht vom Gleason-Grading. Ich dagegen vom DNA-Malignitätsgrading, welches sehr wohl nach Hormontherapie noch anwendbar ist
* 
Hinsichtlich der Nachsorge nach erfolgter Bestrahlung gibt es leider auch sehr unterschiedliche Aussagen, die teilweise zu großen Unsicherheiten führen. Dies betrifft vor allem die Referenzwerte für den Nadir und die Dauer bis zum Erreichen desselben.

Zitat Prof. Sauer:
Für proliferierende Zellen bedeutet Zelltod den Verlust der ununterbrochenen Teilungsfähigkeit, auch als reproduktiver Zelltod bezeichnet. Eine Zelle kann weiterhin mikroskopisch sichtbar sein, Proteine und DNA produzieren und noch eine oder zwei Mitosen mühsam überleben: Wenn sie ihre unbegrenzte Teilungsfähigkeit verloren hat, ist sie definitiv tot.
Kann eine sterilisierte Zelle noch Mitosen durchlaufen?

* Antwort: Eine tote Zelle ist mikroskopisch als tot zu erkennen (stark geschrumpfter Kern, zerrissenes Zytoplasma etc.). Nicht anzusehen ist ihr aber, ob sie in dem Sinne schon tödlich, z. B. durch Strahlung getroffen ist, dass sie sterben wird, sobald sie sich wieder teilen möchte. Strahlung "präpariert" bestimmte Zellen, also für einen späteren Tod. Der tödliche Schaden, den die Strahlung setzt, wird also erst während der nächsten Zellteilung manifest. Solange lebt die Zelle noch.  
* 
Zitat Prof. Sauer:
Der PSA-Wert ermöglicht Therapiekontrolle. Er muss 1 Jahr nach kurativer Therapie einen Wert von <1 ng/ml erreichen, nach Radiotherapie von Karzinomen mit hohen Ausgangswerten einen PSA-Wert von 1.5  2.0 ng/ml. Oft erfolgt ein benigner, vorübergehender PSA  Anstieg, der jedoch bedeutungslos ist. Ein Rezidiv kann diagnostiziert werden nach drei aufeinander folgenden PSA  Anstiegen im Verlauf.

* Antwort: Ja, es muss sich um einen exponentiellen Anstieg handeln mit einer Steigung (Verdoppelungszeit), welche über die bei BPH beobachtete deutlich hinausgeht.*

Zitat Prof. Huber, DKFZ Heidelberg:
Harte Vorgaben für den PSA-Verlauf nach Strahlentherapie, d.h. welcher absolute Wert zu welchem Zeitpunkt erreicht werden sollte, sind nur schwer zu geben. Wichtig scheint nach heutigem Stand aber zu sein, die Dynamik zu erfassen und nur bei einem mehrfachen, gesicherten Anstieg von einem biochemischen Tumorredzidiv zu sprechen. Absolute Größen haben dagegen mehrere Probleme wie ganz unterschiedliche Laborstandards, unterschiedliche Nachweisverfahren, unterschiedliche individuelle physiologische Nullspiegel u.a..

* Antwort: Das ist so richtig.
* 
Zitat Prof. Böcking:
Eine Beschleunigung des Anstiegs des PSA nach Bestrahlung ist nicht auf eine Tumorprogression zurückzuführen, sondern auf protrahierte Zellnekrosen. In den bestrahlten Tumoren sterben die Zellen erst nach Monaten bis Jahren ab und dabei geben sie PSA frei.

* Antwort: Stimmt so
* 
Zitat Prof. Huber, DKFZ:
 Es kann Jahre dauern, bis alle Krebszellen den reproduktiven Zelltod erleiden.

* Antwort: Stimmt.
* 
Zitat Dr. Oehler:
Die Dauer bis zum Absterben aller Karzinomzellen kann nach den Ergebnissen des vorjährigen amerikanischen Radiotherapiekongresses bis zu 5 Jahre dauern

* Antwort: ist so richtig.*

Zitat aus einer Diplomarbeit: Zellzyklus-Verzögerungen werden als Reaktion der Zelle diskutiert, welche die zur Verfügung stehende Zeit zur Reparatur von strahleninduzierten DNA- und Chromosomenschäden verlängern.

* Antwort: Dem kann man zustimmen.
* 
Zitat Dr. Kahmann:
Die Fachgesellschaften haben die Definition des Rezidivs geändert und haben dabei die Problematik des Bounce berücksichtigt. Die neue Definition ist Nadir (tiefster Punkt) + 2. Wird z.B. ein Tiefstpunkt von 1 erreicht, geht man von einem Rezidiv aus, wenn PSA über 3 steigt.
(Diese Definition wurde im letzten Jahr von der ASTRO festgelegt).

* Antwort: Auch das trifft zu.
* 

Zitat Prof. Sauer:
Biopsien zur Kontrolle sollten nicht unter 18 Monaten nach RT erfolgen. Vereinzelte Tumorzellen im Biopsat sind prognostisch bedeutungslos.

* Antwort: Kann man bestätigen*

Zitat Dr. Oehler:
Eine bei einer Kontrollbiopsie nach Strahlentherapie festgestellte Tumorzelle ist bedeutungslos, weil der Pathologe zwischen einer nicht mehr vermehrungsfähigen und einer normalen Tumorzelle nicht unterscheiden kann. Beide sehen grundsätzlich gleich aus.

* Antwort: Ist so richtig.* 

Zitat Prof. Böcking: Auch die DNA-Zytometrie kann nicht vor dem Zelltod den Beweis erbringen, ob die Zelle irreversibel geschädigt ist.

* Antwort: Muss man so sehen.*

Zitat Dr. Oehler:
Die Problematik des Rezidivs besteht meiner Meinung nach aber darin, dass hier ein Lokalrezidiv von einer möglichen Lymphknoten - Metastasierung oder gar einer Generalisation genau zu trennen sein muss. Hier besteht heute noch die größte diagnostische Problematik.

* Antwort: Aber mit PET/CT*

Strahlenfolgen die > 90 Tage nach einer Strahlentherapie auftreten, bezeichnet man als Spätfolgen. Angriffspunkte sind die Stammzellen der spät reagierenden Gewebe, die Fibroblasten und das Gefäßsystem. Zu den spät reagierenden Geweben zählt auch das Bindegewebe.
Ist es denkbar, dass die teilweise auftretenden Kapriolen des PSA nach einer Strahlentherapie durch Spätfolgen am Bindegewebe erklärbar sind?

* Antwort: Nein, man muss sehen, dass die PSA-Werte nach RT ansteigen müssen, sofern Tumorzellen abgetötet wurden. Diese setzen dann reichlich PSA frei. Hier ist ein PSA-Anstieg also zunächst ein gutes Zeichen!* 

Unser aktiver Helmut hat nun eine Übersicht zu Gewebearten, Zellteilung und - Wachstum zusammengetragen und meint:
Ein gewisses Grundwissen über Gewebearten sowie die Teilungs- und Wachstumsvorgänge einer Zelle ist wohl unabdingbar für das Verständnis vieler Fragen zu Themen wie Tumorbildung, Diagnostik und Therapie. Aus verschiedenen Quellen habe ich mir nachstehende Informationen zusammengestellt.

Gewebe sind aus gleichartigen, spezialisierten Zellen aufgebaut.

Grundgewebearten sind: Epithel- Muskel-, Nerven- und Bindegewebe 

Epithel = Sammelbezeichnung für Deck- und Drüsengewebe
Sämtliche Sekretionsvorgänge des Körpers geschehen von den Drüsenepithelien aus. Drüsen sind Organe aus spezialisierten Epithelzellen; sie dienen der Sekretion.

Zum Binde- und Stützgewebe zählt eine Reihe von Gewebetypen, die sich in Form und Funktion zwar sehr unterscheiden, aber in Entwicklung und strukturellem Aufbau entscheidende Gemeinsamkeiten aufweisen. Beispiele sind lockeres und straffes kollagenes Bindegewebe, Knorpel, Knochen oder Fettgewebe.

Die Prostata besteht aus 30  40 Drüsen,  die in ein Stroma aus Bindegewebe und glatter Muskulatur eingelagert sind. Eine Kapsel, die ebenfalls aus Bindegewebe besteht, umschließt die Prostata. 

Die sekretorischen (PSA - produzierenden) Zellen bilden die Hauptmasse des Prostataepithels. Sie besitzen den Androgenrezeptor und sind androgenabhängig. Unter Androgenentzug erleiden die sekretorischen Zellen den programmierten Zelltod und sterben ab. 

Die Basalzellen grenzen das sekretorische Epithel vom Stroma (Bindegewebe der Prostata) ab und verfügen über eine Reihe von Adhäsionsmolekülen und Rezeptoren, die eine normale Beziehung zwischen dem Prostataepithel und dem Bindegewebe der Prostata aufrechterhalten. 

Die neuroendokrinen Zellen kommen verstreut im Prostataepithel vor und bilden den dritten Zelltyp des Prostataepithels. Sie sind extrem langlebige Zellen, die sich nicht mehr teilen und die eine Reihe von neuroendokrinen Wachstumsfaktoren produzieren. Sie besitzen keinen Androgenrezeptor und werden deshalb nicht von zirkulierenden Androgenen beeinflusst  

Diese Kenntnisse sind sicher wichtig, wenn man selbst etwas beurteilen möchte

Ein Zellzyklus besteht aus Teilungsphase und Wachstumsphase.

* Antwort: Die Ruhephase fehlt in dieser Aufzählung.
* 
Die Teilungsphase wird unterteilt in: Mitose - Teilung des Zellkerns. Zytokinese - Teilung des Zellplasmas (erfolgt anschließend an die Mitose)
Mitose + Zytokinese = Teilungsphase       (auch als M-Phase bezeichnet)

* Antwort: Nein, die Zytokinese ist Teil der Mitose, die wiederum in die Phasen zerfällt: Prophase, Metaphase, Anaphase, Telophase.
* 
Anschließend folgt die Wachstumsphase, welche aus mehreren Teilphasen besteht: In der G1-Phase (G von engl. gap = Lücke), welche sich direkt an die Zellteilung anschließt, erfolgt im wesentlichen Zellwachstum und Bildung von Organellen.

Manchmal folgt hierauf eine G0-Phase, die sogenannte Ruhephase, in der zum Beispiel Stammzellen sehr lange Zeit verharren können. (Erfolgt eine Spezialisierung zu einer Dauerzelle (Differenzierung), findet keine Zellteilung mehr statt und die Zelle geht in die G0-Phase über.) Die Phase G0 gilt für nicht proliferierende Zellen, die sich in einer Ruhephase befinden, sich aber wieder in G1 zurückverwandeln und anschließend teilen können.
In der nachfolgenden S-Phase (Synthese-) findet die Verdopplung der Chromatiden bzw. der DNA und in vielen Zellen auch die Verdopplung des Zentrosoms statt (Replikation des Genoms). Hinterher besteht jedes Chromosom aus zwei Chromatiden.
In der G2-Phase schließlich erfolgt weiteres Wachstum (es findet auch wieder Proteinbiosynthese und RNA-Synthese statt). Damit bereitet sich die Zelle auf die nächste Mitose vor, und prüft außerdem, ob die Replikation vollständig und fehlerfrei abgelaufen ist, damit überhaupt eine Zellteilung stattfinden kann. Die G2-Phase ist die längste Phase und kann bis zu 90% des Zellzyklus betragen.
G1- + S- + G2- Phase = Wachstumsphase      (auch als Interphase bezeichnet)        
M-Phase + Interphase = Zellzyklus        (auch als Generationszeit bezeichnet)

* Antwort: Eine Verdoppelung des Zentrosoms ist immer Bestandteil einer Zellteilung*

Hinsichtlich der Dauer eines Zellzyklus finde ich fast keine Informationen; einige Äußerungen sind extrem unterschiedlich. 
Aus Wikipedia: Dauer des Zellzyklus: M 1 Std. - G1 8 Std. - S 6 Std. - G2 4.5 Std.     - Gesamt 19.5 Std.
(Gilt für Tumorzellen in Kultur)
Zitat Prof. Wenz, Mannheim: Die Zellzykluszeiten liegen bei menschlichen Zellen (auch Tumorzellen) bei ca 48 Std. 
Kommentar Prof. Böcking zu obiger Aussage:
Was meint der Radioonkologe mit Zellzykluszeit? Wenn damit die Zeit gemeint ist, die eine Zellteilung dauert, könnte ich ihm Recht geben. Wenn er aber die Zeit meint, die eine Tumorzelle braucht, um sich wieder zu teilen, so trifft dies für das PK sicher nicht zu. Es kann 18 Monate dauern, bis sich eine hochdifferenzierte Karzinomzelle wieder teilt.

* Antwort; Das ist doch je nach Zelltyp unglaublich unterschiedlich. Die Zellzykluszeit entspricht der Verdoppelungszeit einer Tumorzellpopulation und diese kann zwischen 48  Stunden und wenigen Jahren betragen (z. B. beim diploiden Prostatakarzinom).*

Zitate Prof. Sauer: Die Dauer der Mitose-, S- und G2-Phase ist bei Säugerzellen ziemlich einheitlich. Sie beträgt insgesamt 8  2o Std. Die Länge der G1-Phase variiert allerdings für die verschiedenen Gewebe sehr stark. Darauf beruhen die außerordentlich unterschiedlichen Zykluszeiten der Gewebe und Tumoren (wenige Stunden bis ca 1 Jahr). Bösartige Tumoren weisen eine ganz unterschiedliche Proliferationsaktivität (Teilungsaktivität) auf, die sich grundsätzlich vom Normalgewebe unterscheidet. Es ist jedoch beim Menschen nicht möglich, die Dauer des Zellzyklus von Tumoren bzw. die Dauer der einzelnen Zykluszeiten direkt zu messen. Für die Messung der Wachstumsrate eines Tumors stehen nur indirekte Methoden zur Verfügung
Mittelwerte der Proliferationsaktivität histologisch unterschiedlicher Tumoren: Plattenepithelkarzinome    58 Tage Adenokarzinome    83 Tage

* Antwort: Gemeint ist wohl Verdoppelungszeit oder Zellzyklusdauer. Das hängt doch sehr stark vom Malignitätsgrad ab.  
* 
Zitat Prof. Wenz: In den Tumoren teilen sich jedoch nur 10  30% der Zellen. Ca 50  90% der produzierten Zellen sterben mehr oder weniger umgehend wg. Nährstoffmangels wieder ab. Daher liegen der Tumorverdoppelungszeiten zwischen 2d x 3 x 2 = 2 Wochen und 2d x 9 x 9 = 6 Monaten. (2d = 2 Tage = Zellzykluszeit)

* Antwort: Hierzu Prof. Böcking: Ich kann als Pathologe nicht bestätigen, dass in Tumoren 50 bis 90 % der entstandenen Zellen sterben, vor allem nicht im Prostatakarzinom. Das würde uns im mikroskopischen Bild, vor allem mit speziellen immunzytochemischen Markern (z. B. für Apoptose), nicht verborgen bleiben.
* 
F r a g e n : Wie sind diese unterschiedlichen Aussagen zu verstehen? Wo finden sich konkretere Angaben?

* Hierzu als Antwort von Knut: Die Antworten sind zum Teil schon in den Fragen bzw. Feststellungen enthalten, da alle zitierte Professoren immer auf spezielle Zellen/Tumortypen und die Malignität verweisen. Unser PK gehört glücklicherweise zu den langsamsten Tumoren.* 

* Antwort Prof. Böcking: Man kann diese Aussagen nicht für alle Tumore machen. Es gibt mehr als 2000 mikroskopisch unterscheidbare, und diese jeweils in vier verschiedenen Malignitätsgraden.
* 
Prof. Böcking hat mich auch heute bei einem Telefongespräch noch einmal darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass er sich bei Empfehlungen zu Therapien, was die Hormontherapie und Bestrahlung gleichzeitig oder zeitlich versetzt anbelangt, überwiegend auf Pollack 2003 + Swanson 2006 beruft. 
Aus gegebenen Anlass bitte ich abschließend auch noch einmal darum, doch persönliche Bewertungen oder Rückfragen zu persönlichen Befunden nicht mehr auf dem Umweg übers Forum einzustellen, sondern direkt Prof. Böcking zur Stellungnahme zugänglich zu machen.

*"Es ist die Schlichtheit, die den Ungebildeten mehr Erfolg bei öffentlichen Reden haben lässt als den Gebildeten"
*(Aristoteles)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Empfehlung kombiniert RT + HB

*Hallo, Jürgen, mit der Beantwortung Deiner Einlassung:

*Hallo Hutschi,
zu den Antworten von Prof. Böcking noch eine Frage:
Zitat " Man sollte aber keinesfalls parallel zur Strahlentherapie eine hormonelle durchführen"
wie passt das zu dem Profil von Reinardo?
Zitat" Therapieempfehlung von Prof. Böcking : Hormontherapie kombiniert mit Bestrahlung" 
beziehen sich diese Aussagen nur auf die gleichzeitige Durchführung der Therapien
während eine HT vor der RT aber sinnvoll ist?
Gruß Jürgen*

habe ich mir etwas länger Zeit gelassen, weil es zu diesem Thema in letzter Zeit sehr unterschiedliche Auffassungen gegeben hat. Wenn Du konkret zu dem Befund bzw. der Empfehlung im Fall Reinardo vor oder nach FNAB etwas wissen möchtest, solltest Du direkt Kontakt mit Reinardo aufnehmen, denn Prof. Böcking ist auch hier an seine ärztliche Schweigepflicht gebunden. Prof. Böcking hat mich aber heute telefonisch grundsätzlich wie folgt informiert:
Ich beziehe mich in meinen  Empfehlungen zur kombinierten, sequentiellen, nicht parallelen Hormontherapie  des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms auf die Publikationen von Pollack et al:  Prostate Cancer DNA Ploidy and Response to Salvage Hormone Therapy After  Radiotherapy With or Withour Short-Term Total Androgen Blockade: An Analysis of  RTOG 8610, J Clin Oncol 2003, 21:1238-1248 und von Swanson et al.: Treatment  Options in Lymph Node-Positive Prostate Cancer, Cancer 2006, 12: 2531-2539. 

*"Besonnenheit ist die unzertrennliche Begleiterin der Weisheit: aber mit dem Genius verbindet sie nicht einmal eine eine Grußbekanntschaft"
*(Charles Caleb Colton)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Samy

Beitrag im Tread "rezidiv?" verschoben.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

gestern war ich zur Routineuntersuchung bei meinem Urologen und habe ihn zur FNAB und andere Themen befragt. Wie immer war es ein interessantes informatives Gespräch, und ich gebe seine Aussagen ohne Bewertung von mir nachstehend als Gedächtnisprotokoll wieder.

1. Seine Assistentenzeit hatte er bei Prof. Faul, der auf dem Gebiet FNAB habilitiert hatte, absolviert, so dass ihm die FNAB Anwendung mehr als geläufig war.

2. Als junger niedergelassener Urologe hat er nur die FNAB angewendet, und die histologischen Auswertungen wurden im Labor von Prof. Faul gemacht. Für ihn war wichtig, dass er die Befunde mit seinem Professor durchsprechen konnte, um seinen Patienten eine abgesicherte Beratung geben zu können.
Einmal hatte er den Fall einer Fehldiagnose. Obwohl der PSA-Wert mit 30 und auch andere (Gefühls)-Merkmale für Krebs sprachen, war der Befund negativ. Ich habe angerufen, erzählte mir mein Urologe, weil ich fest eine positive Diagnose erwartet hatte, aber auch die Nachkontrolle brachte kein anderes Resultat. 
Ein halbes Jahr später wurden bei dem Patienten Knochenmetastasen festgestellt. Dies hat mich schwer getroffen, berichtete mein Urologe, und ich habe Jahre gebraucht, über diese Fehldiagnose hinweg zu kommen.

3. Interessant war seine Formulierung/Umschreibung der Prostatektomie. Zu der Zeit wurde die Prostata irgendwie herausgewurschtelt, so dass Detailinformationen über den Prostatakrebs nicht wichtig waren. Erst mit der Verbesserung der Operationstechnik, wie einseitig oder beidseitig nervenschonend zu operieren, wurde es wichtig mehr über den PK zu wissen. Größe, Befall, Kapselinfiltration usw. waren nun gefragt, und dies konnte die Stanzbiopsie aber nicht die FNAB liefern.
Zeitlich fiel dies auch mit der Erimitation von Prof. Faul zusammen, so dass ihm für die Ploidie der Ansprechpartner fehlte, und es wurden nun andere Forderungen von den Operateuren an die Diagnose gestellt. Mein Urologe stellte auf die Stanzbiopsie um, die er auch zurzeit als einziges Diagnoseverfahren nutzt.

4. Ich fragte dann, ob seine Therapieentscheidung sich heute am GS und PSA-Wert orientiert. Dies ist sekundär, antwortete er. Zuerst versuche ich im Gespräch mit meinem Patienten heraus zu finden, was für ihn zukünftig seine Lebensprioritäten sind. Erst danach befasse ich mich zusammen mit dem Patienten mit den Therapieoptionen. Oft steht schon aus psychischen Gründen die Operation fest, da der Patient nicht mit dem Gedanken Krebs zu haben, leben kann. Gegenwärtig beobachte ich aber gerade bei jüngeren Betroffenen, dass die Für und Wider genau abgewogen werden, und nicht mehr der fast hundertprozentige Trend zur Ektomie wie vor ein paar Jahren gegeben ist.

5. Zu meinem Erstaunen sprach mein Urologe dann die HAROW-Studie an, und zwar beschäftigen ihn an dieser zwei Punkte, einmal dass Prof. Alken als einer der großen Ektomie Befürworter im Rhein-Neckar-Raum die Fronten wechselt zu WW und zweitens dass das Monitoring bei WW mittels Stanzbiopsie erfolgen soll. Die Gründe bei Prof. Alken sieht er in der bevorstehenden Pensionierung und mit der HAROW-Studie ergibt sich ein interessantes Betätigungsfeld für ihn anstatt des Altersruhestands.
Das Therapiemonitoring mittels Stanzbiopsie ist für ihn ein Unding, und er wird seine dafür infrage kommenden Patienten abraten, an der Studie teilzunehmen.
Ich merkte dann an, dass doch für die Überwachung die schonende FNAB mit Ploidiebestimmung geeignet wäre. Dem stimmte er sofort zu und meinte, wenn man es mit dem WW wirklich Ernst meint, dann würde die FNAB eine Renaissance erfahren. Aber er sieht dann noch rein praktische Probleme wie

- die jüngeren Urologen haben keine praktische Erfahrung mit der FNAB

- die einwandfreie Sterilisation des FNAB-Bestecks ist nicht ganz einfach zu gewährleisten. Eine Lösung wäre bei Großanwendung, Einmalbestecke zu entwickeln.

6. Mein Urologe berichtete dann noch von interessanten Informationen, die er kürzlich auf einem Kongress erfahren hat, und zwar hat man in Tübingen PK-Patienten mit kapselbegrenztem Karzinom untersucht und bei 40 % der Patienten Karzinomzellen im Knochen/Rückenmark gefunden. Es wurde bei diesem Kongress auch aufgrund dieser Untersuchung darauf hingewiesen, wie entscheidend für PK-Patienten ein sehr gutes Immunsystem ist, um mit diesen vagabundierenden Zellen fertig zu werden.
Damit schließt sich für mich der Kreis- dies sind jetzt meine bescheidenen Gedanken, und ich möchte mit diesen keine Diskussion um/auf Leben und Tod auslösen-, dass unser Immunsystem mit aneuploiden Zellen schwerer als mit peridiploiden oder peritetraploiden fertig wird und wahrscheinlich die aggressiveren Zellen eher und mehr in die Blutbahnen austreten. Dies würde auch das starke Auftreten eines Rezidivs bei aneuploider, wie in den vorgestellten Studien ausgewiesen, erklären und belegt die große Bedeutung der Ploidie für die Therapieentscheidung.

Nach meinem Urlaub werden wir vom AK unseren Abschlussbericht erstellen.

Gruß Knut

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Knuth,
danke für das Gedächtnisprotokoll und die „bescheidenen Gedanken“.

Zitat Knuth:

... dass Prof. Alken als einer der großen Ektomie Befürworter im Rhein-Neckar-Raum die Fronten wechselt zu WW. 

Eine späte Rehabilitation für Prof. Hackethal, mit dem er heftig die Klingen gekreuzt hat.
„Geradezu verbrecherisch“ nannte der Homburger Urologie-Professor Carl-Erich Alken  damals die Hackethal-Thesen ... (Spiegel 19/1992).

Um ebenfalls „keine Diskussion um/auf Leben und Tod auslösen“ -  es ist mir bewusst, dass Hackethals Thesen einer Ergänzung bedürfen, z.B. die DNA-Zytometrie.


Zitat Knuth:
... und zwar hat man in Tübingen PK-Patienten mit kapselbegrenztem Karzinom untersucht und bei 40 % der Patienten Karzinomzellen im Knochen/Rückenmark gefunden. 

Das deckt sich mit meinen persönlichen  Erfahrungen. 

Aus meinen Befund des Speziallabors für Immunhämatologie (2005):
„... im Blut befindet sich „eine deutlich erhöhte Anzahl zirkulierender, vitaler tumorverdächtiger Zellen“, von denen „etwa ein Viertel HEA und PSA koexprimiert“. Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, handelt es sich dabei, „um aus dem Tumor ausgeschwemmte Zellen.“
Darum haben wir (mein Leibarzt und ich) anstatt der bis dahin favorisierten lokalen Hyperthermie einen Hormon*ausgleich* (nicht = HB) als Alternative anvisiert, obwohl mein PK innerhalb der Kapsel war.


Zitat Knuth:
Es wurde bei diesem Kongress auch aufgrund dieser Untersuchung darauf hingewiesen, wie entscheidend für PK-Patienten ein sehr gutes Immunsystem ist, um mit diesen vagabundierenden Zellen fertig zu werden.


Weiter in meinem Befund:
„Daneben waren viele Zellfragmente ... nachweisbar, diese treten zum Beispiel nach Chemotherapie, Bestrahlung oder im Rahmen immunologischer Abwehrreaktionen als Zeichen der Zellschädigung auf.“

Da ich weder eine Chemo noch eine Bestrahlung hatte, bleibt als wahrscheinliche Ursache die immunologische Abwehrreaktion.

Gruß

GeorgS

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Knuth,  

Du hast einen tollen Erfahrungsbericht geschrieben. So etwas könnte öfter mal "auftauchen".   

Hallo Georg,

ich finde Deinen Weg hochinteressant. Wenn ich das richtig deute, erhöhst! Du das Testosteron entgegen der derzeitigen schulmedizinischen Auffassung. Ich werde dies in ein/zwei Monaten für mich ebenfalls prüfen. Ich denke dabei noch nicht an eine Hochtestosteron-Therapie, sondern erst einmal die Anpassung an den Normalwert.

Zur Zeit warte ich auf eine aktuelle Diagnose, dann mache ich eine neue FNAB mit DNA-Zytometrie. Anschließend weiß ich wo ich aktuell stehe und kann weiter entscheiden.

Eine indirekte Testosteronerhöhung habe ich schon durch meine Prostata-Tabletten, die u.a. die Umwandlung von Testosteron zu DHT verringern. Ich merke das an verstärktem Bartwuchs.    

Viele Grüße an Euch Beide  

Wolfgang (zur Zeit im Urlaub)

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Allerseits,

siehe auch hier:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...390&postcount=

Gruß an RuStra

Wolfgang

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat Wolfgang:

Wenn ich das richtig deute, erhöhst! Du das Testosteron entgegen der derzeitigen schulmedizinischen Auffassung. 


Hallo Wolfgang,

Nein, ich nehme kein Testosteron!!!

Ein Hormonausgleich ist eine *individuelle* Therapientscheidung, dessen Grundlage ein aktueller Hormonstatus ist. Bei *meinem* Hormonausgleich handelt  es sich um Progesteron.

Ein Kurzinfo zu diesem Thema findest Du am Ende dieses Beitrage in der Zusammenfassung: 

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...Douwes0404.pdf


Gruß 

GeorgS

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Georg. Dank auch von mir fuer Deinen Bericht. So funktioniert ein guter Gedankenaustausch, man lernt dazu und gibt Erfahrungen weiter.  Natuerlich beduerfen die Thesen Hackethals der Ergaenzung, haben Diagnostik und Behandlungstechniken doch inzwischen grosse Fortschritte gemacht. Aber Hackethal war ein guter Beobachter, ein "fanatischer" Patientenvertreter. Er hat unabhaengig gedacht und innovativ therapiert. Was er z.B. in seinem Buch "Nachoperation" zum Ausschwemmen von Krebszellen und ueber die Bedeutung des Immunsystems fuer die Beseitigung vagabundierender Krebszellen geschrieben hat, gilt heute noch ebenso wie damals und hat mich bewogen, jede Stanz-Rebiopsie strikt abzulehnen und keine Therapie zu machen, welche mein Immunsystem schwaecht.

In den Vortraegen der Experten in Bad Reichenhall hat mich am meisten verwundert, dass bei den vorgestellten Krebstherapien die Bedeutung des Immunsystems kaum Beachtung gefunden hat. Da hat mir doch etwas gefehlt.

Vor Monaten habe ich im Fernsehen den Vortrag eines Experten ueber das Immunsystem gehoert (Sender und Name leider nicht notiert). Er beschrieb das Immunsystem als "Organ", wie Leber, Niere und Lunge. Es wuerde altern, wird schwaecher und bleibt geschwaechter mit jeder Infektionskrankheit. Das hat mich sehr beeindruckt.
Einer meiner  Bekannten in Spanien ist vor Jahren in seinen besten Jahren nach einer Grippe verstorben, nachdem er eine Leukaemie durch Chemotherapie erfolgreich ueberstanden hatte.
 Besonders bei Erkrankungen wie Prostatakrebs, wo nicht unmittelbar der Tod droht, sollte man also gut abwaegen, ob eine Therapie moeglicherweise im  Immunsystem mehr zerstoert als sie gegen den Krebs nutzt.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Reinardo



> Vor Monaten habe ich im Fernsehen den Vortrag eines Experten ueber das Immunsystem gehoert (Sender und Name leider nicht notiert). Er beschrieb das Immunsystem als "Organ", wie Leber, Niere und Lunge. Es wuerde altern, wird schwaecher und bleibt geschwaechter mit jeder Infektionskrankheit. Das hat mich sehr beeindruckt.


Das dort Gesagte ist leicht erklärt. Etwa 80% des Immunsystems findet im Verdauungstrakt statt. Genauer gesagt überwiegend in der Darmwand des Dünndarms. Mit zunehmendem Alter verkümmern die Darmzotten und sind dadurch nicht mehr in der Lage, die fermentierende Wirkung der Darmflora zu nutzen. So gehen sehr viele Vitamine, Spurenelemente und Elektrolyte für die Verstoffwechslung verloren, werden einfach ungenutzt ausgeschieden.
Besonders empfindlich reagieren die Produktionsstätten der T-Lymphozyten auf diese Mangelzustände.

Wenn Du bei Ulrich aufmerksam mitliest, wirst Du feststellen, dass mit relativ einfachen Methoden, wie z.B. der Darmsanierung, die verkümmerten Darmzotten wieder reaktiviert werden können und damit die Aufnahmefähigkeit der lebenswichtigen Stoffe normalisiert werden. Ganz besonders wichtig ist es, nach Antibiotikaeinnahme, vor und nach einer Chemotherapie auch nach Ketokonazol oder einer Pilz- oder einer viralen Infektion diese Darmsanierung durchzuführen.

Beim gesunden Menschen laufen die regenerativen Prozesse noch ohne ein dazutun ab. Der Organismus, der ständig das intakte Immunsystem braucht, wie das bei Tumorpatienten der Fall ist, kann sich ein Immuntief nicht leisten und ist permanent auf das symbiotisch wirkende Verdauungssytem angewiesen. 

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Harro

*Fronten gewechselt
*
Hallo, GeorgS, weiter oben hast Du ganz begeistert zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass ein mir persönlich sehr bekannter Urologe - er war der erste, der meine Prostata überprüft hat - wohl die Fronten gewechselt haben könnte; was immer Du ganz genau darunter verstehst. Es handelt sich um den in der urologischen Fachwelt sehr geschätzten Prof. Dr. med. Peter Alken. Hierzu ein Auszug eines Presseberichtes:

*Urologen ehren Professor Alken*


              Die Europäische Gesellschaft für Urologie hat Professor Dr. Peter Alken, seit 1987 Direktor der Urologie am Mannheimer Universitätsklinikum, zu ihrem Ehrenmitglied ernannt. Begründet wurde die Entscheidung mit Alkens langjähriger Mitarbeit in wichtigen Gremien der Fachgesellschaft und mit dessen hohem internationalen Ansehen. 
Der inzwischen 65-jährige, der aber noch ein Jahr Chefarzt und Ordinarius bleibt, hat seine Erfahrung im Auftrag der Europäischen Gesellschaft gerade Kongressteilnehmern in Tashkent weitergegeben - es war seine fünfte Reise in ein Land der ehemaligen Sowjetunion, um dort Fachkollegen mit modernen Techniken der Diagnostik und Therapie vertraut zu machen. Auch die Schweizer Urologen und die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Urologie, deren Präsident er 2003 war, ernannten den Mannheimer Klinikdirektor zum Ehrenmitglied.
(Mannheimer Morgen, 19. Oktober 2007)

Bei dem von Dir erwähnten Professor handelt es sich aber nicht um Prof. Dr. med. Peter Alken.




> Eine späte Rehabilitation für Prof. Hackethal, mit dem er heftig die Klingen gekreuzt hat.
> Geradezu verbrecherisch nannte der Homburger Urologie-Professor Carl-Erich Alken damals die Hackethal-Thesen ... (Spiegel 19/1992).


Prof. Dr. med. Peter Alken macht sich zwar innerhalb der Harow-Studie auch für WW und AS stark, lehnt aber leider wie viele seiner ärztlichen Kollegen das Monitoring per FNAB ab und verlangt auch für die notwendigen Kontrollen ausschließlich die Stanzbiopsien. Sein Nachfolger als Chef der Urologischen Klinik in Mannheim meinte anlässlich eines mit ihm geführten Telefongespräches, dass man kein ausgebildetes Personal habe, um Feinnnadelaspirationsbiopsien durchzuführen und außerdem sei das ja eine längst veraltete Methode. Man käme mit der gebräuchlichen Stanzbiopsie auch so gut zurecht.

*"Wohl dem Menschen, wenn er gelernt hat, zu ertragen, was er nicht ändern kann, und preiszugeben mit Würde, was er nicht retten kann"
*(Johann Christoph Friedrich von Schiller)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Hutschi,

danke für den klärenden Hinweis, der einer möglichen Verwechslung den Riegel vorschiebt.

Es gibt offensichtlich mehrere Professores Alken, (Google: einen sogar in Kasachstan).

Ich nannte den, in Urologenkreisen auch ACE genannten, streitfreudigen Sparringspartner des ebenso streitfreudigen Professors Julius Hackethal  und zitierte ihn unter seinem vollständigen Namen:
*der Homburger Urologie-Professor Carl-Erich Alken*, 

bezugnehmend auf Knuts Beitrag (# 356 ):
„5. Zu meinem Erstaunen sprach mein Urologe dann die HAROW-Studie an, und zwar beschäftigen ihn an dieser zwei Punkte, einmal dass Prof. Alken als einer der großen Ektomie Befürworter im Rhein-Neckar-Raum die Fronten wechselt zu WW...“

Herzliche Grüße 

GeorgS

PS. Worauf gründet Deine Annahme: ich war „ganz begeistert“ ?

---------------------------------------
Irren ist menschlich, sprach der Igel und stieg von der Klobürste. (Autor  mir unbekannt)

----------


## Harro

*Richtige Deutung

*Hallo, GeorgS, die Darstellung des von Knut erwähnten Urologen deckt sich auch mit meinem ganz persönlichen Empfinden:




> 5. Zu meinem Erstaunen sprach mein Urologe dann die HAROW-Studie an, und zwar beschäftigen ihn an dieser zwei Punkte, einmal dass Prof. Alken als einer der großen Ektomie Befürworter im Rhein-Neckar-Raum die Fronten wechselt zu WW und zweitens dass das Monitoring bei WW mittels Stanzbiopsie erfolgen soll. Die Gründe bei Prof. Alken sieht er in der bevorstehenden Pensionierung und mit der HAROW-Studie ergibt sich ein interessantes Betätigungsfeld für ihn anstatt des Altersruhestands.


Prof. Dr. med. Peter Alken hat in den letzten Jahren fast so etwas wie den Ruf eines Mannheimer Hulands genossen, weil es auch ihm bei unzähligen Operationen gelang, nerverhaltend zu operieren. Einen grundsätzlichen Wechsel von seiner generell favorisierten Therapie der Ektomie zu nun primär WW und AS würde ich nicht sehen. Aber als für die Harow-Studie auserwählter und überall anerkannter Urologe kommt er einfach nicht darum herum, auch diesen zwei der aus fünf Therapievarianten bestehenden Harow-Studie, nämlich Operation,  Bestrahlung und Hormontherapie  zuzustimmen.

*"Aller Reichtum gehört dem zufriedenen Geist, Ist nicht jenem die ganze Erde mit Leder bedeckt, dessen Füße in Schuhen stecken"
*(Alte Hindu-Weisheit)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Ergänzung

*Hallo, GeorgS, habe Deine Frage übersehen, warum ich von einer Begeisterung in Anbetracht Deines Zitates ausgegangen bin. Nun, wenn jemand aus einem bestehenden Zitat etwas entnimmt und ergänzt durch den Hackethal- bzw. Spiegel-Text, dann empfinde ich das als Zustimmung. Begeisterung war wohl übertrieben.

*"Der ewige Friede ist keine leere Idee, sondern eine Aufgabe"
*(Immanuel Kant)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## urbie.

Zu der Adresse in Freiburg noch eine Korrektur: Es ist das Loretto-Krankenhaus, in dem Prof.Breul Chefarzt ist.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

wir kennen FNAB, DNA-Z und jetzt neu für mich, die Untersuchung der Krebszellen von der Kontroll FNAB auf die Antikörper Ber EP 4. 
Ich vermute es muss nach der Krebszellverwendung für die Kontroll DNA noch genügend Krebsmaterial vor handen sein, was bei mir kein Problem ist. 

Zitat von Prof. Böcking: "Mit dem Antikörper Ber EP 4 sind immunzytochemisch 95 % der Karzinomzellen intrazytoplasmatisch (was immer das heißen mag), betont im Bereich der Zellmemban stark positv."

 Durchgeführt wurde ein EpCAM-Test an meinen Krebs-Zellen des Prostatakarzinomes. Wer kennt sich damit aus? Das entsprechende Medikament Catumaxomab sollte nicht intravenös (was wir gerne machen) gegeben werde.

Gruß Konrad

----------

